# Seguimento - Dezembro 2006



## tozequio (1 Dez 2006 às 00:02)

Começo o Inverno meteorológico com 7.9ºC e alguma nublosidade alta.

Bom Dezembro a todos


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2006 às 00:14)

Aqui por Setubal tenho neste momento  uns altos 11,6ºC e 1026hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Dez 2006 às 00:24)

Tozequio,mas tu andas em cima do acontecimento! Um bom e frio Dezembro a todos! E com muita neve!!!!    

Por aqui começo o Inverno com 9,5ºC e 1026 hPa, temos portanto um valente A encima!


----------



## Santos (1 Dez 2006 às 01:21)

Por aqui estou com 10,6ºC e 1025 Hpa


----------



## Mago (1 Dez 2006 às 02:26)

Por aqui 8,1ºC e 1026 hpa
Boa Noite de Descanso


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Dez 2006 às 11:23)

Mesmo longe de casa o vício supera os momentos de relax com a família! por isso aqui vim só aqui para vos deixar a leitura da mínima desta noite em minha casa, 8,3ºC.

O temp. de Setúbal deixou-me intrigado!  Miguel confirmas uma mínima abaixo dos 7ºC? É que o IM mostrava 7ºC ás 6h?   Isso para aí gelou ou quê? 
Bem vou-me! Até Domingo  e bom FDS


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2006 às 12:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mesmo longe de casa o vício supera os momentos de relax com a família! por isso aqui vim só aqui para vos deixar a leitura da mínima desta noite em minha casa, 8,3ºC.
> 
> O temp. de Setúbal deixou-me intrigado!  Miguel confirmas uma mínima abaixo dos 7ºC? É que o IM mostrava 7ºC ás 6h?   Isso para aí gelou ou quê?
> Bem vou-me! Até Domingo  e bom FDS



 Boas 
Não eu aqui não cheguei a 7ºC  a minha Mínima ficou hoje nos 9,2ºC eu já vi que a estação de Setúbal do IM só regula com a minha em dias de céu nublado de resto as máximas são mais altas e as mínimas mais baixas...neste momento vou com 14,0ºC e 1026hpa céu limpo mas com uma fina camada de nuvens altas que quase que nem se nota  para a tarde isto muda  bom fim de semana kim...


----------



## Santos (1 Dez 2006 às 15:53)

Por aqui céu nublado, 14,5ºC e 1021 Hpa, a chuva vem a caminho


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2006 às 17:01)

Em Melgaço está quase quase a chover. Temp Actual: 14.9ºC


----------



## Mago (1 Dez 2006 às 18:16)

Tempo actual
Céu Nublado 1022 hpa e 9.1°C
Temperatura Máxima 14.0°C às 13:42 
Temperatura Mínima 7.3°C às 8:29


----------



## Fil (1 Dez 2006 às 21:00)

Por cá mínima de 5,0ºC e máxima de 10,3ºC (4,4ºC / 11,0ºC na estação). Agora 8,6ºC, estancados pelas nuvens


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2006 às 21:58)

Melgaço, 12.6ºC e chove moderadamente desde há uma hora


----------



## Santos (1 Dez 2006 às 22:02)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 9,6ºC neste momento 13,0ºC e 1021 Hpa, céu com algumas núvens


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2006 às 00:11)

A minha máxima hoje chegou aos 16,9ºC agora tenho 16,0ºC e 1020hpa com a chuva mesmo à porta para entrar


----------



## Hugo Santos (2 Dez 2006 às 00:21)

Brejos de Azeitão, 17º, começou agora a chover moderadamente a forte...


----------



## Mago (2 Dez 2006 às 02:44)

1018hpa e 8,4º chuva moderada  boa noite de descanso


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2006 às 10:48)

Por aqui 14,2ºC, choveu durante a noite, céu muito nublado, 1030hpa


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2006 às 12:29)

Bom dia por aqui choveu moderado a forte principalmente ao inicio da madrugada agora tenho o céu coberto e alguns aguaceiros fracos a minima foi de 12,2ºC agora vou com 14,4ºC e 1021hpa


----------



## tozequio (2 Dez 2006 às 13:02)

Por aqui ontem tive 7.1ºC/16.7ºC e só começou a chover lá para as 22h, ao contrário do que o nosso querido IM previa (davam chuva a partir do fim da manhã, tornando-se forte ao fim da tarde   ).

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com o Sol algo tímido entre as nuvens, mas de vez em quando lá vai aparecendo. Mínima de 9.7ºC e neste momento uns agradáveis 13.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2006 às 13:53)

Aqui neste momento chove fraco à pouco choveu moderado a temperatura está agora nos 13,7ºC óptima temperatura


----------



## tozequio (2 Dez 2006 às 14:36)

Por aqui a temperatura está com um comportamento no mínimo estranho. Já tive máxima de 14.4ºC, e neste momento a temperatura desceu a pique para os 11.9ºC, mesmo com o Sol a impor a sua presença.  

Daqui a pouco tenho a mínima do dia


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2006 às 14:50)

Por aqui depois de ter tido ás 13:16 14,9ºC caio um forte aguaceiro e a temperatura caio para os 13,7 e estagnou ai agora tenho 13,9ºC  e 1021hpa céu pouco nublado...


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2006 às 14:56)

Em Melgaço choveu no mínimo 6 horas, das 20h até às 2h que foi a hora a que adormeci... 
A temperatura baixou 2º em relação a ontem. Neste momento tenho 12ºC e não chove desde as 12h


----------



## Fil (2 Dez 2006 às 17:13)

Aqui choveu durante a madrugada mais ou menos entre as 2:40 e as 4:50 no total de 4,0 mm. A mínima em minha casa foi de 7,2ºC (7,3ºC na estação) e a máxima foi de 10,0ºC. Neste momento 7,8ºC, 68% hr, 1023 hPa e céu com muitas nuvens.


----------



## tozequio (2 Dez 2006 às 17:18)

Neste momento estou muito perto da mínima do dia, 10.0ºC e céu completamente limpo. 



Fil disse:


> Aqui choveu durante a madrugada mais ou menos entre as 2:40 e as 4:50 no total de 4,0 mm. A mínima em minha casa foi de 7,2ºC (7,3ºC na estação) e a máxima foi de 10,0ºC. Neste momento 7,8ºC, 68% hr, 1023 hPa e céu com muitas nuvens.



Bem me parecia que a mínima do IM para Bragança era um bocado ridícula, eles previam 2ºC de mínima


----------



## Mago (2 Dez 2006 às 18:00)

Esta noite pelas 3:00 ainda choveu um bocado ao todo foram 9mm caidos. O céu agora esta pouco nublado temperatura pelos 7,5ºC, 1020hpa


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2006 às 21:09)

Céu limpo e 6,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2006 às 21:45)

Por aqui 12,4ºC, céu 2/3 nublado, 1030hpa


----------



## Santos (2 Dez 2006 às 23:27)

Boa noite, por aqui continua uma temperatura elevada 10,9ºC, e 1024 Hpa


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2006 às 23:39)

Por aqui a temperatura estancou já à algumas horas tenho agora 12,1ºC e 1025hpa...


----------



## tozequio (3 Dez 2006 às 00:20)

Neste momento 6.8ºC, bastou alguma nublosidade que a temperatura disparou. Cheguei a ter à meia-noite certa 5.7ºC, que pelos vistos vai ser a mínima do dia.


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 01:23)

tozequio disse:


> Neste momento 6.8ºC, bastou alguma nublosidade que a temperatura disparou. Cheguei a ter à meia-noite certa 5.7ºC, que pelos vistos vai ser a mínima do dia.



Tens sempre umas mínimas altamente! Eu tenho medo de estragar o meu sensor mas qualquer dia vou po-lo no meio do jardim a ver se tenho umas mínimas mais interessantes que isto de tirar minimas numa varanda abrigada a 5 metros do solo não me parece grande coisa....

Agora em Melgaço estão 8.7ºC


----------



## tozequio (3 Dez 2006 às 01:29)

Parece que estamos de manhã, temperatura a disparar para os 8.0ºC. Subida de 2.3ºC em pouco mais de hora e meia.




Minho disse:


> Tens sempre umas mínimas altamente! Eu tenho medo de estragar o meu sensor mas qualquer dia vou po-lo no meio do jardim a ver se tenho umas mínimas mais interessantes que isto de tirar minimas numa varanda abrigada a 5 metros do solo não me parece grande coisa....
> 
> Agora em Melgaço estão 8.7ºC



Tão altamente que eu próprio às vezes duvido delas  

Mas a minha experiência pessoal do termómetro do carro confirma o sensor, a temperatura cai muito rapidamente ao fim da tarde (fico sem Sol muito cedo por estar numa colina) mas a partir das 21, 22 horas pouco mais desce a temperatura (2ºC no máximo em situações anticiclónicas) ao contrário de Pedras Rubras em que ainda desce talvez mais 4 ou 5ºC.

Antes de ter o sensor, em que apenas podia medir a temperatura com o termómetro do carro, chegava a ter situações em que tinha 3ºC por volta das 8 da noite e a temperatura descia tão pouco que nem sequer geava.

Por outro lado, sempre que a temperatura que o sensor marca está à volta dos 0ºC ou abaixo é certo e sabido que apanho os vidros do carro congelados na manhã seguinte. E olha que não é tão pouco frequente assim, no ano passado cheguei a ter 15 a 20 dias em que se tinha que andar com baldes de água para descongelar os vidros. 

Quanto à parte de estragar o sensor não deve haver problema, o meu apanhou chuva durante mais de 1 ano e ainda está aí para as curvas   Mas agora comecei a ser mais cuidadoso e construo um abrigo móvel com uma pedra e um bocado de um vaso partido que faz a protecção praticamente total da precipitação e ainda deixa passar ar. Quando não há risco de chover é só retirar as pedras. Tem funcionado 

Olha que por experiência pessoal as minimas numa varanda são 3-4-5ºC mais altas do que à superfície (o meu sensor está a cerca de 1.20m de altura, encostado a um muro). Acho que vale a pena experiamentares, nem que seja só por uns dias na próxima situação anticiclónica.

Agora me aparecebo que tornei este post um pouco longo e aborrecido, peço desculpa mas é o entusiasmo das primeiras noites de Inverno


----------



## Seringador (3 Dez 2006 às 10:34)

Boas mínima de 3,5ºC no Marão (750/800M)

aGORA 7,5ºc, está achoverdesde as 6/7 da manhã!


----------



## Santos (3 Dez 2006 às 11:39)

Por aqui a mínima da noite ficou-se pelos 10,0ºC, neste momento 14,1ºC - 1025 Hpa e a choviscar


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2006 às 11:53)

Por aqui cai uma chuvinha fraca com a base das nuvens mesmo por cima de nós.

Registei uma mínima de 4,7ºC e agora tenho 6,2ºC.


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 12:25)

Em Melgaço choveu com intensidade toda a manhã e não sei se de noite também por que estava a xonar  

Temp.actual: 13.2ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2006 às 13:04)

Por Setúbal a mínima foi de 11,2ºC chuviscou ao inicio da manha agora tenho 17,1ºC e 1027hpa


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2006 às 13:46)

A base da nuvem baixou e agora temos nevoeiro. Continua a chuva com 7,1ºC.


----------



## Mago (3 Dez 2006 às 13:48)

Boas
Aqui agora estão 9,2 ºC , 1024hpa, está um nevoeiro pingão, que treta de tempo detesto nevoeiro


----------



## Senador (3 Dez 2006 às 13:56)

Tou chocado com os meteogramas para sexta e sábado!!!!!!!!     -3 a 850hPa!!!!


----------



## Senador (3 Dez 2006 às 13:58)

Sorry, sitio errado :P

btw, por aqui 13,6ºC com chuva moderada.


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 14:46)

E não para de chover... umas vezes fraco outra vezes moderado. A base das nuvens andará nos 600 metros... 
Temp actual 13.9ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Dez 2006 às 14:52)

miguel disse:


> Por Setúbal a mínima foi de 11,2ºC chuviscou ao inicio da manha agora tenho 17,1ºC e 1027hpa




boas 

por aqui almoinha - sesimbra tem estado igual   agora 17.2º 
vento oeste moderado com ceu nublado com algumas abertas 

abraços meteo


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 16:13)

E continua a chuva.... 14.0ºC...


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2006 às 16:23)

Pelo Norte da Madeira 15,5ºC, céu nublado, 1030hpa


----------



## tozequio (3 Dez 2006 às 17:00)

Por aqui um dia muito cinzento, com chuva miudinha mas pouco intensa. As nuvens realmente estão muito baixas, o ponto mais alto do concelho que é a cerca de 1km daqui e é portanto perfeitamente visível de minha casa, está tapado pelo nevoeiro.

Neste momento a máxima do dia, 15.2ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2006 às 17:04)

Por aqui continua a chuva mas a temperatura tem estado a subir continuamente. Neste momento 11,5ºC.


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 18:01)

Cá por Melgaço continua a cair chuva... nada de chuvisco... portanto há pelo menos 9h que não para  
Temp actual: 14.1ºC


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2006 às 18:47)

Eu estou agora a bater a máxima do dia com 11,8ºC e isso que está nublado e a chuviscar proque se estivesse sol ainda ia para os 16ºC ou mais...

A mínima foi de 5,3ºC, enfim mais um dia com forte anomalia positiva. A precipitação hoje foi de 4,5ºC até este momento.


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2006 às 20:05)

São as 20:05 e tenho neste momento a máxima do dia com 11,9ºC  e ás 14:30 tinha 8,3ºC. Sem comentários


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 20:07)

Eu cá desisto de relatar o dia... por que.... ainda não parou de chover!


----------



## Luis França (3 Dez 2006 às 23:48)

Cheguei hoje de Vila Viçosa onde choveu copiosamente de 1 para 2.12.2006. (ao contrário de algumas previsões...)
Tudo alagado e nem de jipe consegui ir para o campo. Em Mérida estava céu pouco nublado (dia 1) e ao fim do dia apareceu um mar de estrato-cumulus com "nevoeiros" esparsos por cima desses estratos (tenho fotos). Amanhã trato do resto.

Vou descansar a massa-cinzenta. Até logo!


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2006 às 23:49)

Por cá também continua a chuviscar, a máxima foi de 12,3ºC ás 21:29. Agora 11,9ºC, 96% hr e 1026 hPa. A sensação termica mínima hoje foi de -1,1ºC ás 01:08.

Depois de 3 dias deste mês de dezembro, a anomalia já vai em +3,1ºC.


----------



## tozequio (3 Dez 2006 às 23:51)

Por aqui 15.8ºC e chove morrinha. Tive há poucos minutos a máxima do dia com 15.9ºC


----------



## Mago (4 Dez 2006 às 00:11)

11.7°C


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2006 às 01:26)

Tive uma máxima muito alevada! 17,6ºC neste momento tenho uns altos 15,9ºC e 1028hpa céu coberto...


----------



## Rog (4 Dez 2006 às 01:38)

Pelo Norte da Madeira 12,5ºC; céu nublado, 1031hpa


----------



## dj_alex (4 Dez 2006 às 08:39)

Luis França disse:


> Cheguei hoje de Vila Viçosa onde choveu copiosamente de 1 para 2.12.2006. (ao contrário de algumas previsões...)
> Tudo alagado e nem de jipe consegui ir para o campo. Em Mérida estava céu pouco nublado (dia 1) e ao fim do dia apareceu um mar de estrato-cumulus com "nevoeiros" esparsos por cima desses estratos (tenho fotos). Amanhã trato do resto.
> 
> Vou descansar a massa-cinzenta. Até logo!



Seja bem vindo


----------



## Bruno Campos (4 Dez 2006 às 09:05)

Ontem por volta da meia noite estavam uns 15.4 ºC e durante a noite só baixou até aos 15.2º C!!!! Noite muito amena...


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2006 às 13:02)

Tive uma mínima muito elevada para um mês de Dezembro (12,0ºC).

Neste momento chuva fraca e 14,5ºC.


----------



## Fil (4 Dez 2006 às 13:07)

Isto hoje é um dia frio de verão, bem na tendência do que está a ser este outono... Mínima de 11,7ºC e máxima de 14,3ºC até ao momento. Agora 14,1ºC, 79% hr e 1029 hPa.


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2006 às 13:38)

Boas
Por Setúbal tive uma mínima muito alta 14,7ºC alguma chuvinha de noite pois o chão estava molhado de manha agora vou com uma temperatura incrivelmente alta  19,4ºC  e 1028hpa céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2006 às 16:43)

A máxima ficou mesmo nos 19,4ºC por pouco não tive 20ºC hoje neste momento céu coberto e 18,3ºC , 1027hpa


----------



## Zoelae (4 Dez 2006 às 18:50)

Boas, regressei.
Este domingo registei uma mínima de 1,2ºC lá para a minha terra, nada mau. Foi pena terem chegado as nuvens...


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2006 às 18:54)

Zoelae disse:


> Boas, regressei.
> Este domingo registei uma mínima de 1,2ºC lá para a minha terra, nada mau. Foi pena terem chegado as nuvens...



Nada mau mesmo, nesse dia eu registei uma mínima de 4,7ºC.


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 19:09)

Neste momento mínima do dia por aqui com uns emocionantes 15.3ºC  

Máxima de 16.7ºC, foi um dia típico de aguaceiros, e com uma sensação térmica de quase sauna dada a humidade e a elevada temperatura


----------



## Minho (4 Dez 2006 às 19:11)

O dia de hoje foi mais calmo em vez de terem chovido 12 horas só choveram 4 horas  

Temp Actual: 15.1ºC


----------



## Ledo (4 Dez 2006 às 19:41)

De momento chove torrencialmente à mais de 20 min. no Porto, mas olhando pelas imagens de satélite e do radar no site do IM, não sei de onde veio tanta chuva!


----------



## Mago (4 Dez 2006 às 20:12)

Boas
Por aqui continua o tempo encoberto com algum nevoeiro mas sem grande chuva a registar, o tempo teve ameno chegou mesmo a ultrapassar os 13ºC perto do meio dia. Agora estão 10,5ºC o que para Dezembro nesta zona e a esta hora supreende um bocado.


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Dez 2006 às 21:39)

Ledo disse:


> De momento chove torrencialmente à mais de 20 min. no Porto, mas olhando pelas imagens de satélite e do radar no site do IM, não sei de onde veio tanta chuva!




Não te fies nas imagens do radar aí para o Norte, pois os ecos que recebe dessa zona, estão muito longe do radar e como tal bastante falíveis!
Segue antes o radar da Corunha, pois é mais fiável para a cidade do Porto: http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html

E como podes ver nesta imagem aqui está o que caiu e tu referiste, devem ter sido mais de vinte mm.






Quanto a valores de cá. Aqui ficam os de hoje e dos últimos 2 dias, uma vez que estive fora!  

Dia 2 de DEZ:
Mín: 5,5ºC
Máx: 12,5ºC

Dia 3 de DEZ:
Mín: 9,7ºC
Máx: 15,5ºC

Hoje dia com chuviscos, persistentes ao final da tarde.
Mín: 12,2ºC
Máx: 17,1ºC

Tenho neste momento uns estáveis 13,8ºC com 1027 hPa, céu muito nublado, sem chuva. Como já foi dito a sensação é a de saúna! Ou seja HR perto dos 100%


----------



## Rog (4 Dez 2006 às 22:02)

Boas, 
Por aqui 11,3ºC; céu pouco nublado, 1030hpa


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (5 Dez 2006 às 00:00)

Aborrecimento... 

14.6ºC e 1030 Hpa.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2006 às 00:05)

Aqui agora tenho uns hot 15,3ºC ,1027hpa e 92%HR céu pouco nublado


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2006 às 00:10)

Por aqui 16º C e está a chover copiosamente. A chuva está instalada de novo. Hurreyy!


----------



## Angelstorm (5 Dez 2006 às 00:10)

"Apenas" 15,6º
1026 hPa
87% RH


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2006 às 00:17)

O vento SW já faz das suas...


----------



## Ledo (5 Dez 2006 às 00:26)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Não te fies nas imagens do radar aí para o Norte, pois os ecos que recebe dessa zona, estão muito longe do radar e como tal bastante falíveis!
> Segue antes o radar da Corunha, pois é mais fiável para a cidade do Porto: http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html
> 
> E como podes ver nesta imagem aqui está o que caiu e tu referiste, devem ter sido mais de vinte mm.



Esse link vai já para os meus favoritos. Realmente deve ter caído os valores que dizes porque vinha do trabalho para casa e por todos os sítios que passei era só agua a correr pela estrada abaixo em lençol a cobri-la completamente e a 50km mal se via o carro da frente.


----------



## Fil (5 Dez 2006 às 01:07)

No dia de ontem 11,1ºC / 14,3°C  era um dia frio se estivessemos em setembro.

Agora 11,0ºC, 84% hr e 1024 hPa.


----------



## Mago (5 Dez 2006 às 01:13)

Boas
Por aqui estão agora 9,6ºC , 1024hpa, A chuva hoje foi quantidade residual


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 09:07)

Aqui por Madrid nada de novo....a temperatura tem-se mantido amena, e tem caido uns aguaceiros muito ligeiros....

Os espanhois é que nao andam muito contentes com o frio...ou melhor, com a falta dele, já que todas as estacoes de ski estao fechadas, exlcuindo a da serra neveda que está apenas a 4% da capacidade.

Já agora para quem diz que os portugueses trabalham pouco, aqui fica o exemplo espanhol...Dia 6 de Dezembro é feriado (constituiçao) e dia 8 também é feriado em Espanha...pelo que dia 7 fazem ponte... O que significa que esta semana só 2 dias é que se trabalha   

Já agora aqui ficam 2 jornais a falar da falta de neve e da "ponte de constituiçao"

http://www.quediario.com/pdfs/madrid/051206mad.pdf

http://www.diarioadn.com/media/0000016500/0000016727.pdf


----------



## Rog (5 Dez 2006 às 09:36)

Por aqui 13,4ºC; 1030hpa; céu pouco nublado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Dez 2006 às 11:59)

VRSA

Temp: 18.1Cº

Aguaceiros Moderados com picos fortes / boas abertas

Vento Moderado com rajadas fortes

Estado do Mar: 0,5m a 1m de Sudoeste

Nada de Neve      nem um calhau de granizo!! eheheh


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 12:26)

dj_alex disse:


> Aqui por Madrid nada de novo....a temperatura tem-se mantido amena, e tem caido uns aguaceiros muito ligeiros....
> 
> Os espanhois é que nao andam muito contentes com o frio...ou melhor, com a falta dele, já que todas as estacoes de ski estao fechadas, exlcuindo a da serra neveda que está apenas a 4% da capacidade.
> 
> ...




Elas já irão abrir este FDS nas Astúrias e Pirinéus 
está vento moderado e chuva forte, mas a partir de agora é que se irá intensificar até ao fim da tarde!
Estão 1012hPa e 13ºC, desceu 2ºC desde as 09:00h


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 13:41)

Por aqui tenho chuva e vento com 10,4ºC. Aliás, esta manhã, a temperatura não tem registado grandes alterações, tem variado entre os 10,0ºC e os 10,4ºC.
Ainda não sei qual é o valor mínimo para hoje, mas a máxima já foi registada esta madrugada (12,1ºC).


----------



## Fil (5 Dez 2006 às 13:47)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui tenho chuva e vento com 10,4ºC. Aliás, esta manhã, a temperatura não tem registado grandes alterações, tem variado entre os 10,0ºC e os 10,4ºC.
> Ainda não sei qual é o valor mínimo para hoje, mas a máxima já foi registada esta madrugada (12,1ºC).



Eu estou agora a ter a mínima do dia com 8,7ºC, o vento virou para NW e a temperatura está a descer em picado, em 2 minutos desceu mais de 1ºC!  

Tive uma rajada máxima de 45,7 Km/h á uns minutos atrás.


----------



## Fil (5 Dez 2006 às 13:51)

Wow que descida!!!  

Em pouco mais de 2 minutos, a humidade desceu mais de 10% e a temperatura 2ºC!!  

E continua a descer!

Dan e aí?? Dá info!!


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2006 às 13:53)

Olá aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de 14,9ºC agora tenho 16,3ºC baixou 1ºC em poucos minutos agora a frente está a passar aqui o vento sopra com rajadas muito fortes e chove forte neste momento a pressão está nos 1017hpa...


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 13:59)

Fil disse:


> Wow que descida!!!
> 
> Em pouco mais de 2 minutos, a humidade desceu mais de 10% e a temperatura 2ºC!!
> 
> ...



Aqui é uma autêntica queda livre  Desceu 3ºC em 20 minutos. Eu agora tenho 7ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 14:01)

Uma descida de 3ºC corresponde a 300 ou 400 metros a menos na cota de neve


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2006 às 14:03)

Vocês ai em Bragança no fds vão ter máximas de pouco mais de zero graus!!!  Bragança e não só!!  imaginem agora as mínimas


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 14:07)

vento muito forte em setubal! agitaçao maritima fortissima! arrastao virouse dentro da propia docapesca de setubal com o mau tempo ondas de 4 a 5 m!  chuva forte i intensa. Neste momento rajadas de vento mt forte mxm! ta mxm feio por aqui 



Remoção do navio do porto de Setúbal pode demorar uma a duas semanas. Primeiro, o armador tem de apresentar um plano de acção. Foram colocadas barreiras de absorção para controlar a saída do combustível que, até ao momento, foi pequena.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 14:09)

Continua a cair, a chuva e a temperatura  Já vai em 6,3ºC.
Não parece que o ar frio está a entrar um pouco mais cedo do que estava previsto?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Dez 2006 às 14:13)

Manzaneda

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=21&mn=OUR


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 14:13)

axo que tens raxao dan! aki por setubal as temperaturas tao a baixar significativamente! n sei se é pela sencaçao do vento!!! axo ke ai poh norte durante a tarde vai cair alguns flokitos


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2006 às 14:20)

Bem aqui se eu à pouco tinha 16,3 agora já vou com 13,5ºC em apenas 30 minutos e a seta está virada para baixo brutal a descida não se sentia o mínimo frio antes da frente agora com a frente já se nota um ar frio muito significativo a pressão de 1017 caio para os 1015 agora. chove moderado agora o vento está muito mais calmo a frente já parece ter passado pelo menos a parte mais forte!


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 14:22)

miguel n me parece eu aki tou a sentir rajadas de 50 k ...o vento ta mxm mt forte! i cada vex mais frio! n e por nada mas vamos ver neve na nossa serra!   ...


----------



## jpalhais (5 Dez 2006 às 14:23)

em almada desde o meio dia e pikos que chove muito mesmo e vento forte   , mas a temperatura tá na mesma .....


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2006 às 14:27)

vaga disse:


> miguel n me parece eu aki tou a sentir rajadas de 50 k ...o vento ta mxm mt forte! i cada vex mais frio! n e por nada mas vamos ver neve na nossa serra!   ...



Sim mas já está muito mais fraco á pouco  devia rondar  os 70/80km/h agora praticamente parou pelo menos aqui!


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 14:29)

olha aqui n! continua mt forte!! i as temperaturas como estao miguel?


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 14:31)

Em montalegre (1000m) estavam 3,5º às 13h00 , se ainda não neva pouco deve faltar..


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2006 às 14:32)

vaga disse:


> olha aqui n! continua mt forte!! i as temperaturas como estao miguel?



13,1ºC agora mas tu estás perto da serra e numa zona mais alta deves ter um pouco menos


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (5 Dez 2006 às 14:33)

Entre as 14.00h e as 14.20h Coruche parecia estar no meio de um furacão cat1. Vento muito forte, Chuva horizontal e tudo,uma coisa impressionante...


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 14:55)

yah nuno tens razaO! a chuva agra acalmou mais! mas o frio ta a aumentar! ke nos espera pa a tarde???   ...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Dez 2006 às 14:56)

Estejam atentos a web de Manteigas....é sempre uma boa referencia, porque consegue-se uma encosta a Norte e outra a Sul com altitudes entre os 600 e os 1000m. Boa sorte!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Dez 2006 às 14:57)

http://www.meteodemarne.nl/Wereldstation/Index.htm


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 15:00)

Isso são Boas Notícias pessoal!
O Luper estava na Torre e está a nevar intensamente com acumulação desde as 14:00 sensivelmente, quando lá chegou estava a cair sleet


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Dez 2006 às 15:02)

Seringador disse:


> Isso são Boas Notícias pessoal!
> O Luper estava na Torre e está a nevar intensamente com acumulação desde as 14:00 sensivelmente, quando lá chegou estava a cair sleet



À ganda LUPER !  
Isso é que é amor à camisola!   Espero que traga fotos!

Aqui em Elvas, muita nebolusidade, que foi em aumento com o transcorrer do dia, acabando por chegar a chuva agora mesmo.

Tmin: 12,4ºC às 7h:23
Tmax: 14,8ºC às 13h:29 (acho que já não será superada hoje)

Neste momento 13,4ºC e grande queda da pressão, em apenas 4 a 5h desceu de 1022 para os actuais 1014 hPa. O vento tem sido moderado com algumas rajadas um pouco mais fortes.


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 15:05)

Seringador disse:


> Isso são Boas Notícias pessoal!
> O Luper estava na Torre e está a nevar intensamente com acumulação desde as 14:00 sensivelmente, quando lá chegou estava a cair sleet



Será que aí vem o primeiro nevao de jeito ???


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 15:12)

dj_alex disse:


> Será que aí vem o primeiro nevao de jeito ???



Não, vem aí o segundo no FDS


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2006 às 15:12)

Bem pessoal aqui por Setúbal eu registei ás 12:23 uma máxima de 18,3ºC agora que são 15:10 tenho 11,8ºC na estacão digital e 11ºC certos no termómetro de mercúrio que não deixa enganar o que quer dizer que em quase 3 horas a temperatura desceu 7ºC  a pressão agora está nos 1016hpa o vento foi-se continua a chuver agora fraco


----------



## RMira (5 Dez 2006 às 15:18)

Será que vamos ter neve na nossa Serra da Arrábida sábado de manhã?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Dez 2006 às 15:23)

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=17&mn=LUG

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=21&mn=OUR


----------



## João (5 Dez 2006 às 15:23)

Bem pessoal aqui a temperatura tb caiu vertiginosamente.
De 13 graus às 9 da manhã  para os 9 actuais com mta chuva e mto vento!!


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 15:26)

Seringador disse:


> Não, vem aí o segundo no FDS



Tens precipitaçao para isso????


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Dez 2006 às 15:44)

Por aqui a luz vai-se a qualquer momento. Está a passar a linha da frente! Vento forte e constante com chuva intensa a temp. cai a pique em menos de 5 minutos passei de 13,4ºC para 10ºC!!!  

Isto sim dá gosto!


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2006 às 15:46)

Boas,

Por aqui 10,8ºC e a cair devagar. Há uma hora atrás a chuva caía quase na horizontal, atiçada por fortes rajadas de ventos parecia que chovia leite do céu tal era a concentração de chuva, árvores a dobrarem-se e ramos a partirem-se.
Enfim, está a animar-se para o FDS. O vento começou a soprar de sul e em 1/2 hora rodou 180º para ser de norte. As nuvens estão agora a vir de norte e bem cheias e frias. Aguardemos, rapazes!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Dez 2006 às 15:50)

Por aqui muita chuva e vento de w. A temperatura desceu bem. Como estou no emprego, não tenho dados para vos dar, mas...ai o nosso coleguinha de Elvas deve estar a passar pelo mesmo que eu aqui em Portalegre.A luz foi a baixo umas cinco vezes.Acredito que em S.Mamede (1025 m.) vá nevar.


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 15:59)

dj_alex disse:


> Tens precipitaçao para isso????



Em principio  tem e esta saída das 12 está a meter um pouquinho mais para toda a extensão N no dia 09  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn604.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn664.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn724.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn784.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn844.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn602.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn662.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn722.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn782.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn842.png


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 16:01)

Bem, 
A neve já fez umas vitimas e tem de ser ajudadas pela Protecção civil  
O Luper está preso na Serra diz ele nuns 20 a 30 cm, se tivesse saído 10 minutos mais cedo se calhar estaria a salvo


----------



## Mago (5 Dez 2006 às 16:05)

Por aqui estão agora 4,9ºC já houve uma rajada de vento a 68km/h e chuva 22mm.

Vejam só o pique de temperatura em tao curto espaço de tempo


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2006 às 17:04)

Depois daquela corrente de ar frio passar, eis o que lá vem:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Dez 2006 às 17:57)

oi pessoal.Por aqui....já se foi a chuva.o vento ta a rodar pa NW.tenho 9.4º e 1014 hPa.


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 18:23)

Boas,

O INM espanhol lançou a previsão especial para este FDS
http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p51tesp1.pdf


----------



## Rog (5 Dez 2006 às 18:29)

Temperaturas hoje mais amenas, 17,5ºC; 1027hpa; céu muito nublado


----------



## Zoelae (5 Dez 2006 às 18:40)

Por cá (Queluz) às 18h caiu um aguaceiro k trazia algum granizo.


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 18:44)

vento muito forte por aki em stb...a xuva deixounos a meio da tarde..agra pareçe ke esta de volta cm mt força! a temperatura baixou repentinamente nesta altura ha mt friu ui ..yah mirones kem me dera ver neve na nossa serra da arrabida sabado de manha ...


----------



## ALV72 (5 Dez 2006 às 19:08)

Bem acabo de chegar da Praia da Leirosa a 10 KM da Figueira da Foz em trabalho, e , entre as 11 e as 14 Horas foi um diluvio, chuva forte, vento forte.
Vi-me á rasca para ir almoçar, só para atravessar a estrada e entrar para o carro molhei-me todo.
Tirei umas fotos do mar, espero colocá-las hoje ou amanhã.


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 19:39)

Finalmente uma chuvada digna desse nome em Madrid...   

Já nao era sem tempo depois de 3 semanas de tempo chato...


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 19:48)

Em Braga também foi o dilúvio total! Até ao ponto de terem cortado a linha do Minho por altura de Barcelos.

A temperatura desceu muito. Neste momento 9.5ºC


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 20:22)

novo mapa de alertas.. todas os distritos litorais estão em alerta laranja devido ao mar, e vila real e guarda em alerta amarelo pela neve acima dos 1300m durante esta noite.


----------



## Zoelae (5 Dez 2006 às 20:35)

Por cá mais um aguaceiro com algum granizo à mistura...


----------



## ALV72 (5 Dez 2006 às 20:54)

Como prometido cá vão umas fotos deste dia Invernoso no mar da Figueira da Foz.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mago (5 Dez 2006 às 21:07)

Boas Fotos ALV72....


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 21:13)

A primeira ficou muito bem com as gotas de chuva.


----------



## tozequio (5 Dez 2006 às 22:12)

Neste momento 8.9ºC e não chove. Mínima do dia como é lógico, a máxima foi obtida à meia-noite com 14.9ºC


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 22:17)

em Madrid a temperatura desceu bastante...Neste momento estao 6,4ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Dez 2006 às 23:23)

Segundo as indicaçoes do nosso IM na serra da estrela neva fortezinho..!2.5mm as 21h...!Em principio em monte alegre tb caem uns floquitos!Nada se pode saber de Lamas de Mouro, mas acredito que esteja branquinho tb!


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2006 às 23:40)

Por aqui depois da descida brutal pôs frente a temperatura estancou agora tenho 11,8ºC e 1022hpa céu limpo


----------



## tozequio (6 Dez 2006 às 00:11)

Neste momento 8.0ºC e nuvens. Cheguei a ter uma temperatura de 7.5ºC, que foi a mínima do dia.


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Dez 2006 às 00:40)

Por aqui apenas caiu mais um pequeno aguaceiro depois de finalizar a passagem da fente pelas 18h:30.

Tenho neste momento 7,4ºC e descendo!  Céu limpo com 1020 hPa.

Aqui ficam as fotos do rasto que por aqui deixou.

Acho que agora sim as árvores ficaram com aspecto de Outono, pois as folhas voaram quase todas!  










Aqui um galho já com tamanho considerável.





Mais 2 pequenos exemplos de ramos quebrados.





Inervenção dos bombeiros com a grua para reparar provisóriamente alguns telhados mais danificados pela força do vento.





Novamente o _nevão_ de folhas espalhado pela cidade. Parece que nevou folhas e acomulou de 5 a 10cm!  





















Um dos grandes culpados dos alagamentos das vias









Foi realmente algo intensa esta frente, e ao ver as imagens dos radares, parece-me ter ganho alguma força e chegar assim com tamanha intensidade de chuva e vento. 

Aqui fica um pequeno filme do momento da passagem do seu centro.  
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTpb3T3UrnU[/MEDIA]


----------



## tozequio (6 Dez 2006 às 00:57)

Sempre na linha da frente o Kim


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2006 às 01:03)

Em Elvas este frente fez mesmo estragos  

Aqui também ventou bastante mas nada de árvores pelo ar, gostei foi de ver a acentuada descida de temperatura a meio da tarde, de 9,8ºC ás 13:45 a 5,3ºC ás 14:56. Na próxima sexta vamos ter uma situação parecida  

Os extremos foram de 4,3ºC / 11,5ºC. Agora tenho 4,7ºC estáveis devido ás nuvens


----------



## Luis França (6 Dez 2006 às 01:35)

Por aqui tenho agora 11º C. Pelas 21H ainda caíram 3 raios por cima da minha casa mas foram os únicos (e todos horizontais). Os aguaceiros, esses continuam de vez em quando. 
Da minha visita rápida a Merida (este fim de semana) e Vila Viçosa fiz algumas fotos de nuvens insólitas, como a da lua cheia com cumulo-estratos e nevoeiro por cima:  

http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/12/nos-cus-de-mrida-e-vila-viosa.html

(a morada é curiosa »» nos ceus de merida e vila viçosa....)


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 11:59)

Boas,

Hoje min. de 8,5ºC e agora 12,9ºC, sol entre nuvens!


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2006 às 12:29)

Aqui Mínima de 11,3ºC alguns aguaceiros esporádicos como um que tive mesmo agora a temperatura neste momento está nos 14,1ºC céu muito nublado mas já não chove pressão de 1027hpa


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2006 às 12:38)

Grande chuvada Kim. As arvores ainda tinham muitas folhas. O vento deu uma ajuda na limpeza das folhas


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2006 às 12:40)

Neste momento chuva fraca e 7,7ºC. 

Miníma de 2,8ºC e máxima de 8,1ºC até ao momento.


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2006 às 12:57)

Mínima de 2,8ºC por aqui também. Agora  tenho 8,2ºC, 65% hr e 1026 hPa.


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2006 às 13:24)

O primeiro dia com iso 0ºC a 850hPa em Portugal continental, depois do Verão  





No ano passado foi no dia 25 de Novembro.


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2006 às 19:21)

Céu nublado e 6,9ºC neste momento. A máxima ficou em 8,4ºC.

Hoje, pela primeira vez este "Inverno", já se viam as montanhas a norte cobertas de neve.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2006 às 20:06)

Por aqui a maxima foi de 16,2ºC  agora tenho uns altos 13,2ºC e 1028hpa


----------



## Senador (6 Dez 2006 às 20:56)

Afife: 11,2ºC , 1018 hPa


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Dez 2006 às 21:45)

Fil disse:


> Em Elvas este frente fez mesmo estragos
> 
> Aqui também ventou bastante mas nada de árvores pelo ar, gostei foi de ver a acentuada descida de temperatura a meio da tarde, de 9,8ºC ás 13:45 a 5,3ºC ás 14:56. Na próxima sexta vamos ter uma situação parecida
> 
> Os extremos foram de 4,3ºC / 11,5ºC. Agora tenho 4,7ºC estáveis devido ás nuvens




Eu só hoje é que me apercebi com uma notícia no rádio, que queda de árvores por cá foram umas dezenas. Claro mais fora da cidade onde o vento era directo e sem nenhum tipo de atenuação. Nalguns locais parecia que tinha passado por ali um furacão e certamente que os ventos chegaram aos 70/80 km/h. Fiz uma pequena reportagem de uma pequena zona verde praticamente em pleno centro da cidade que me deixou de boca  , ainda para mais porque ali deixo o meu carro muitas vezes e assim evito pagar estacionamento .

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHmvg6W-7MY[/MEDIA]

Por cá o dia foi frio, com uma máxima de 12,6ºC e uma mínima, de 6ºC ás 2h da madrugada, depois começou a subir lentamente.
Actualmente tenho 9,1ºC ,céu pouco nublado e 1026 hPa.


----------



## tozequio (6 Dez 2006 às 23:56)

Por aqui mínima de 6.4ºC e máxima de 15.1ºC. Neste momento 11.9ºC com nuvens.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2006 às 00:01)

Por aqui agora 12,5ºC e 1028hpa ,84%HR


----------



## Rog (7 Dez 2006 às 00:44)

Por aqui 10,6ºC, céu limpo, 1031hpa


----------



## Senador (7 Dez 2006 às 00:50)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por aqui 10,6ºC, céu limpo, 1031hpa




ta frescote Rogpacheco hehe


----------



## Rog (7 Dez 2006 às 00:58)

João Oliveira disse:


> ta frescote Rogpacheco hehe



Parecido à temp. que tens ai de 11,2ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Dez 2006 às 09:31)

Bom dia  

A mínima esta noite foi de 7,5ºC. Neste momento tenho 9,6ºC   e céu nublado com 1023 hPa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Dez 2006 às 13:35)

Então está tudo já de FDS prolongado?  

Por aqui, após alguns chuviscos de manhã, começou a chover à pouco, vamos ver se se mantem.

Temp. actual: 12,1ºC e 1021 hPa com indicação de descida. 

Este é o ambiente invernal que por aqui temos. Podia era estar mais fresco!


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2006 às 14:20)

Boas
A mínima esta noite foi outra vez altinha 11.9ºC agora tenho a porcaria de uns 17,5ºC de manha chuviscou agora tenho céu coberto a pressão está nos 1021hpa alguém tera uma temperatura parecida a minha?  o ar morno antes do frio


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2006 às 14:26)

Por aqui estão 17º C e chuviscos generalizados. É o compasso de espera!


----------



## Mago (7 Dez 2006 às 14:36)

Condições às:
14:35 
*Temperatura*
 11.5°C
1018hpa
Periodos de Chuva


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Dez 2006 às 14:41)

Epá isso é algo alto para Dezembro, não!?  

Por aqui 12,7ºC e continuam os chuviscos. Pressão a 1020 hPa e continua a descer lentamente.


----------



## albertoisla (7 Dez 2006 às 14:43)

Boas! Céu encouberto, minima de 8ºC neste momento 16º e 75% Otem 7,2mm com molt vent, 100kms/h e 12º


----------



## tozequio (7 Dez 2006 às 14:46)

Por aqui mínima de 11.9ºC e neste momento máxima do dia com 16.5ºC. Muita chuvinha de manhã, mas como estou literalmente no meio das núvens, a coisa acalmou.


----------



## Mago (7 Dez 2006 às 15:26)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Epá isso é algo alto para Dezembro, não!?
> 
> Por aqui 12,7ºC e continuam os chuviscos. Pressão a 1020 hPa e continua a descer lentamente.



Poe alto nisso  , alguns anos atrás ja se batia bem o dente com o frio por aqui.... frio agora? nem ve-lo....


----------



## ALV72 (7 Dez 2006 às 16:36)

Aqui em Coimbra, chove moderado a esta hora. Não para de chover desde as 8 horas da matina     e sempre com algum vento à mistura.


----------



## Rog (7 Dez 2006 às 16:36)

Boas,
Por aqui 18,5ºC; céu limpo desde manhã até agora; a máxima hoje deve ter chegado aos 21º. 1029hpa.


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2006 às 19:05)

Aqui também tem chovido o dia inteiro. Mínima de 6,5ºC e a máxima está a registar-se agora (13,6ºC).


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2006 às 19:46)

Por aqui a minha máxima foi quentinha se não reparem 18ºC  agora tenho ainda 16,8ºC e 1019hpa...


----------



## Senador (7 Dez 2006 às 19:52)

eu tenho a temperatura nos 16.7ºC à horas!!!  

Antes da meia noite, espero que comece a descer.. a ver vamos


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2006 às 21:26)

Chuva e vento forte, com uma temperatura muito alta para este mês (13,9ºC).


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 21:30)

Dan disse:


> Chuva e vento forte, com uma temperatura muito alta para este mês (13,9ºC).



pois por aqui tb estão 12.5ºc, a frente trazia ar quente pos frontal acontece muita vez, agora é esperar que o ar frio se instale


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 21:32)

spiritmind disse:


> pois por aqui tb estão 12.5ºc, a frente trazia ar quente pos frontal acontece muita vez, agora é esperar que o ar frio se instale



O ar frio deve entrar 1º aqui por Melgaço. Mal o termometro acuse uma descida mais acentuada eu aviso  

Neste momento 15.1ºC, a chuva já parou.


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 21:39)

Minho disse:


> O ar frio deve entrar 1º aqui por Melgaço. Mal o termometro acuse uma descida mais acentuada eu aviso
> 
> Neste momento 15.1ºC, a chuva já parou.



Aqui pelo meu posto, muita chuva e vento e temperatura nos 16º, estou à espera que o frio chegue


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 21:40)

Minho disse:


> O ar frio deve entrar 1º aqui por Melgaço. Mal o termometro acuse uma descida mais acentuada eu aviso
> 
> Neste momento 15.1ºC, a chuva já parou.



ok minho ca ficamos a espera  espero que seja bem rápido e bem intensa a descida das temperaturas


----------



## Rog (7 Dez 2006 às 22:19)

Por aqui 14,7ºC; céu nublado; 1028hpa


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 22:20)

bem por aqui esta a cair uma verdadeira tromba de agua a temperatura e que esat ainda alta 12.3ºc


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 22:32)

Em Melgaço,temperatura completamente estancada há mais de 1 hora. 15.1ºC...


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2006 às 22:42)

Aqui chove cada vez mais e vento está mais intenso. A temperatura continua bem alta (13,6ºC).


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2006 às 23:04)

A chuva cai com bastante intensidade agora.


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 23:09)

Por aqui a temperatura baixou pra 15,5, já começou a baixar moderadamente. O vento tá porreiro  e a chuva acompanha o mesmo


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2006 às 23:15)

Aqui, a descida ainda não se faz sentir. Por enquanto registo 13,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2006 às 23:28)

Aqui chove muito miudinho o vento tá fraco e tenho de temperatura 16,8ºC e a pressão essa sim a baixar 1016hpa


----------



## tozequio (7 Dez 2006 às 23:31)

Aqui tambem 16.8ºC com chuva e bastante vento. Tive à pouco máxima de 17.1ºC, espero que fique por aqui...


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 23:33)

15,1 muita chuva e muito vento, parece que a ciclonegese está a formar-se


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2006 às 23:42)

Aqui chove como ainda não tinha chovido nas últimas semanas ou até mais.
A temperatura é que não para de subir, já chegou a 14,1ºC


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 23:45)

Em Melgaço já começou a descida. Temp Actual: 14.4ºC


----------



## Iceberg (7 Dez 2006 às 23:52)

Minho disse:


> Em Melgaço já começou a descida. Temp Actual: 14.4ºC




É isso mesmo, Minho, a descida das temperaturas inicia-se por aí até chegar ao resto do país ... 

Aqui em Braga ainda tudo muito quentinho, neste momento 15.5º


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 23:54)

13.9ºc....


----------



## Iceberg (7 Dez 2006 às 23:55)

LUPER disse:


> 15,1 muita chuva e muito vento, parece que a ciclonegese está a formar-se



De facto, LUPER, aposto que esta ciclogénese está a surpreender muita gente, dita perita, como os do INM e da Protecção Civil. Aqui em Braga, o vento é fenomenal  , devem estar a ser atingidas rajadas com velocidade muito elevada, provavelmente haverá estragos, aguardemos pelas notícias de amanhã ... pelo menos, no que vai deste ano de 2006, ainda não tinha sentido ventos tão fortíssimos como os desta noite ...


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2006 às 23:55)

Minho disse:


> Em Melgaço já começou a descida. Temp Actual: 14.4ºC



Óptimas noticias dai aqui continua a chuviscar e a temperatura subiu ligeiramente agora 16,9 o vento teve um pico mais forte mas acalmou logo de sequida.


----------



## filipept (7 Dez 2006 às 23:59)

Por aqui o vento é muito forte   ,acompanhado por vezes de chuva forte.


----------



## GranNevada (8 Dez 2006 às 00:00)

Iceberg :

rajadas , agora mesmo , de 97 Km/h.


----------



## GranNevada (8 Dez 2006 às 00:01)

Caíram 54 mm. hoje !
Acabo de medir ...


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 00:01)

GranNevada disse:


> Iceberg :
> 
> rajadas , agora mesmo , de 97 Km/h.



Aleluia!!!! Bons olhos te leiam!


----------



## GranNevada (8 Dez 2006 às 00:02)

Amanhã vou a Pitões comprar presunto .............. ah ............. e ver a neve


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 00:02)

iceberg disse:


> De facto, LUPER, aposto que esta ciclogénese está a surpreender muita gente, dita perita, como os do INM e da Protecção Civil. Aqui em Braga, o vento é fenomenal  , devem estar a ser atingidas rajadas com velocidade muito elevada, provavelmente haverá estragos, aguardemos pelas notícias de amanhã ... pelo menos, no que vai deste ano de 2006, ainda não tinha sentido ventos tão fortíssimos como os desta noite ...



Nem eu, estou parvo e supreendido tb, espero que os modelos das 00 já entrem em conta com isto. Amanhã de manhã vou ao alto do Caramulo  

Só oiço chapas e barulhos de coisas a voar


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 00:03)

GranNevada disse:


> Amanhã vou a Pitões comprar presunto .............. ah ............. e ver a neve



Já agora qual é a pressão neste momento em Braga?


----------



## tozequio (8 Dez 2006 às 00:03)

GranNevada disse:


> Iceberg :
> 
> rajadas , agora mesmo , de 97 Km/h.



   

O desaparecido do ano está de volta, mesmo a tempo para a festa de amanhã   

Por aqui a temperatura cai em flecha, em 20 minutos caiu de 16.8ºC para 15.6ºC, o ar frio já está a entrar


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 00:03)

GranNevada disse:


> Amanhã vou a Pitões comprar presunto .............. ah ............. e ver a neve



Bem vindo Gran nevada     , o filho prodigo regressa a casa.


----------



## Senador (8 Dez 2006 às 00:04)

Aqui a temperatura ja começou a descer... tinha 16.8º agora ja vou em 13.5ºC .. O vento está muito forte, o que se torna quase impossivel andar na rua.. o windchill esta abaixo dos 10º concerteza.


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 00:04)

Olha quem resolveu aparecer!  

Bem, se amanhã caisse de neve o mesmo que está a cair agora de chuva, tinhamos nevão! Chuva e rajadas de vento muito fortes e a temperatura em queda mas ainda assim muito alta, neste mmento em 12,7ºC, provavelmente irá ser a máxima do dia de hoje...  

Os extremos foram 6,7ºC / 13,4ºC com 24,8 mm.


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 00:04)

tozequio disse:


> O desaparecido do ano está de volta, mesmo a tempo para a festa de amanhã
> 
> Por aqui a temperatura cai em flecha, em 20 minutos caiu de 16.8ºC para 15.6ºC, o ar frio já está a entrar



Já me deste uma ideia para mais um Prémio MeteoPT : "O Desaparecido do Ano"


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 00:05)

Vou dar uma volta pela cidade pra verificar os estragos


----------



## tozequio (8 Dez 2006 às 00:06)

Minho disse:


> Já me deste uma ideia para mais um Prémio MeteoPT : "O Desaparecido do Ano"



Acho que o Fil já tinha previsto essa situação com o prémio de "membro-fantasma"


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 00:06)

LUPER disse:


> Nem eu, estou parvo e supreendido tb, espero que os modelos das 00 já entrem em conta com isto. Amanhã de manhã vou ao alto do Caramulo
> 
> Só oiço chapas e barulhos de coisas a voar



Aqui também ainda não tinha visto vento intenso durante tanto tempo como hoje. Até me faz lembrar alguns dos temporais que apanhei nos Açores


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2006 às 00:09)

por aqui 17 graus e um ventinho ai ai 102 km/h   deve tar avariado!


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 00:09)

Podem indicar-me as vossa pressões actuais para perceber o que se está a passar? Thanx


----------



## GranNevada (8 Dez 2006 às 00:13)

Pressão - 1005.3 a descer rápidamente .
Temp. - 15.7 C
Rajada máx. - 100 Km /h às 00.05 h.
Vento constante de SW entre 70 a 80 KM / h . --- mete medo   - moro num sétimo andar


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 00:13)

Sim algo se está a passar que não se via nos modelos esses ventos são de uma ciclogenese   aqui tenho o vento um pouco mais forte mas nada digno de registo a temperatura estancou nos 16,9ºC pressão 1016hpa


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2006 às 00:14)

O barulho do vento em Braga chega a ser ensurdecedor ... mas o que se está  a passar, meus amigos !?


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 00:15)

GranNevada disse:


> Pressão - 1005.3 a descer rápidamente .
> Temp. - 15.7 C
> Rajada máx. - 100 Km /h às 00.05 h.
> Vento constante de SW entre 70 a 80 KM / h . --- mete medo   - moro num sétimo andar



Bem que diferença dai para aqui da pressão atmosférica isso da ideia da profundidade de depressão


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2006 às 00:16)

ja ha abertas no ceuu   ta a mudar!!!!


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 00:20)

A minha pressão caio agora para os 1015hpa vento fraco a moderado e chuvisca...16,9ºC


----------



## GranNevada (8 Dez 2006 às 00:20)

He he he , a Davis já apita por todo o lado a dizer " Aviso de viento fuerte "  
Segue o vento a 70 - 75 Km/h com rajadas de 90 . Parou de chover .
Vou dormir que amanhã bem cedo tenho que ir a Pitões ver a neve    
BOA NOITE


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2006 às 00:20)

GranNevada disse:


> Iceberg :
> 
> rajadas , agora mesmo , de 97 Km/h.



Ora Viva, caro GranNevada !!!  

Andava eu a vaguear solitário pelos foruns Meteosat (primeiro) e Meteored (depois, com mais assiduidade), quando te tinha como referência dado seres o único luso que eu via "postares" nesse forum espanhol, e então pensava, podia contactar este gajo  e tentarmos fazer um forum meteo no nosso país ...

... quando maravilha das maravilhas, descubro o MeteoPT pela mão do Fil, mas para surpresa minha, o GranNevada não participava aqui ... de facto, quem é vivo sempre aparece, e em boa altura, com informações precisas sobre o   ... atrevo-me a dizer ... CICLONE ... que está aqui em Braga ... impressionante ...


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 00:27)

Desculpem interromper esta situação de suspense, mas queria só relembrar que o inag tem bons dados em tempo-real: H.relativa, Tª, vento e precipitação

http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.2
http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh.php?main_id=2&item=2


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 00:29)

Rajada máxima em Finisterra 189km/h!


----------



## Senador (8 Dez 2006 às 00:29)

Aqui a 55m tenho 1000 hPa e QNH (nivel do mar) 1006.

temperatura 13,1ºC


----------



## Mago (8 Dez 2006 às 00:30)

Por aqui chuva por vezes muito forte o vento já deu uma rajada 65km/h e choveu até à meia noite 33 mm. a temperatura neste momento está em 11,5ºC, 1008 hpa


----------



## Senador (8 Dez 2006 às 00:30)

Minho disse:


> Rajada máxima em Finisterra 189km/h!


----------



## tozequio (8 Dez 2006 às 00:30)

Minho disse:


> Rajada máxima em Finisterra 189km/h!



Brutal   

Entretanto por aqui deixou de chover e a temperatura desce que nem louca, em 20 minutos passei de 15.6ºC para 14.0ºC.


----------



## Hawk (8 Dez 2006 às 00:32)

Alguém me podia explicar o que é a ciclogenese? È a baixa de pressão repentinamente? Mas isso é um fenómeno muito local. não? Ou há possibilidade de se estender a todo o país?


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2006 às 00:35)

Minho disse:


> Rajada máxima em Finisterra 189km/h!



*SEM PALAVRAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mago (8 Dez 2006 às 00:35)

Hawk disse:


> Alguém me podia explicar o que é a ciclogenese? È a baixa de pressão repentinamente? Mas isso é um fenómeno muito local. não? Ou há possibilidade de se estender a todo o país?



Ciclogênese é o processo de abaixamento da pressão atmosférica de superfície com consequente formação de circulação ciclônica. Muitas vezes pode ser disparada por vórtices ciclônicos de altos níveis . 

Esses vórtices de ar superior e os centros de baixa pressão à superfície provocam alterações no tempo e podem causar problemas *locais e regionais*.


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 00:38)

1011 e a descer rapidamente, o grafico desce a pique aqui na minha estação. Algo está a passar-se que não estava previsto amigos. Essa rajada em Finisterra não estava nas contas de ninguem.

A luz ameaça ir embora daqui  , tá a ficar mau isto


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 00:39)

Epá mas como é que finisterra tem 970? Finisterra fica no mar bolas... Que se passa?


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 00:40)

Hawk disse:


> Alguém me podia explicar o que é a ciclogenese? È a baixa de pressão repentinamente? Mas isso é um fenómeno muito local. não? Ou há possibilidade de se estender a todo o país?



Ainda existe um adjectivo que é Ciclogenese Explosiva quando a formação da depressão é dada num curtíssimo espaço de tempo e atinge valores muito baixo no seu centro <985Hpa


----------



## Hawk (8 Dez 2006 às 00:40)

mag0 disse:


> Ciclogênese é o processo de abaixamento da pressão atmosférica de superfície com consequente formação de circulação ciclônica. Muitas vezes pode ser disparada por vórtices ciclônicos de altos níveis .
> 
> Esses vórtices de ar superior e os centros de baixa pressão à superfície provocam alterações no tempo e podem causar problemas *locais e regionais*.



Obrigado mag0 e Minho!


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 00:41)

LUPER disse:


> Epá mas como é que finisterra tem 970? Finisterra fica no mar bolas... Que se passa?



Mas é a pressão real e não a normalizada. Presumo que a estação esteja no alto de um promontório e daí dá uma pressão tão baixa...


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 00:43)

Minho disse:


> Ainda existe um adjectivo que é Ciclogenese Explosiva quando a formação da depressão é dada num curtíssimo espaço de tempo e atinge valores muito baixo no seu centro <985Hpa



Será que temos algo centrado na galiza com 970hpa?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2006 às 00:45)

meus amigos alguem confirma??


bragança 9ºactuais
montezinho 6º chove katemetemedo


----------



## tozequio (8 Dez 2006 às 00:45)

Por aqui o vento continua forte mas sem as rajadas que há pouco tinha por aqui. Não tenho dados sobre a velocidade do vento, mas duvido que as rajadas mais fortes tenham passado os 80km/h, portanto o pior não passou por aqui. Já não chove há cerca de hora e meia.

Temperatura continua a descer, neste momento 13.7ºC.


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2006 às 00:46)

LUPER disse:


> 1011 e a descer rapidamente, o grafico desce a pique aqui na minha estação. Algo está a passar-se que não estava previsto amigos. Essa rajada em Finisterra não estava nas contas de ninguem.
> 
> A luz ameaça ir embora daqui  , tá a ficar mau isto



A energia eléctrica aqui também está a dar sinais de fraqueza ... vou ficar por aqui hoje e ver as notícias de amanhã, alguns estragos esta ventania de certeza provocou ... bons sonhos a todos !


----------



## Rog (8 Dez 2006 às 00:46)

os modelos dão isto perto de Portugal às 00h de hoje...


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 00:46)

Minho disse:


> Mas é a pressão real e não a normalizada. Presumo que a estação esteja no alto de um promontório e daí dá uma pressão tão baixa...



O promontorio tem uns 200m, não tem mais


----------



## tozequio (8 Dez 2006 às 00:49)

Como é que estão a evoluir as vossas temperaturas, já descem?


----------



## Nuno (8 Dez 2006 às 00:52)

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/satelite.asp?ima=ColorIR
http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/satelite.asp?ima=ctt



vejam


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 00:56)

tozequio disse:


> Como é que estão a evoluir as vossas temperaturas, já descem?



Pois, esteve estagnada nos 13.9ºC desde as 23:44 até há momentos em que passou para 12.9ºC... 
Acho que o pior já passou, agora venha a neve...


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 00:57)

Ja vou em 13,9, tem descido consideravelmente


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 00:59)

Minho disse:


> Pois, esteve estagnada nos 13.9ºC desde as 23:44 até há momentos em que passou para 12.9ºC...
> Acho que o pior já passou, agora venha a neve...



Amnhã estarei no topo do Caramulo para mais uma reportagem. Espero não ficar atolado novamente


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2006 às 00:59)

aki desde tavam 17 agora 15,4


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 01:04)

13,3 e a descer a pique, e continua o vento forte


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 01:05)

Aqui 12,4ºC e a descer muito devagar. Só daqui a umas horas é que deve começar a descer mais rapido por cá. A pressão é de 1008 hPa.


----------



## Luis França (8 Dez 2006 às 01:11)

Por aqui tenho ainda 16,8º C, chove de rajada com muito vento à mistura (acho que vou ter árvores partidas pela manhã). Quanto à luz ainda está estável, apesar de ter uma UPS ligada às máquinas. Não nos esqueçamos também que uma tempestade de raios-X (que deve chegar à Terra a partir de amanhã) dá cabo dos satélites (inclusivé a net e os meteorológicos   ), dos telefones e da rede eléctrica. É mais um factor a adicionar...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2006 às 01:16)

Que fixe oxalá faça bastante trovoada   por aqui em queluz tem feito muito vento(á com cada rajada) e tambem chuva ligeiramente forte.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 01:21)

Luis França disse:


> Por aqui tenho ainda 16,8º C, chove de rajada com muito vento à mistura (acho que vou ter árvores partidas pela manhã). Quanto à luz ainda está estável, apesar de ter uma UPS ligada às máquinas. Não nos esqueçamos também que uma tempestade de raios-X (que deve chegar à Terra a partir de amanhã) dá cabo dos satélites (inclusivé a net e os meteorológicos   ), dos telefones e da rede eléctrica. É mais um factor a adicionar...



Boas  aqui está vento fraco chove mais agora mas não é forte  a pressão voltou a cair agora 1014hpa a temperatura está nos 16,6ºC a frente está a passar agora venha o ar frio

PS:Epá não convinha nada ficar sem net amanha!!lol


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 01:26)

Neste momento 12,9 está em queda livreeeeee


----------



## tozequio (8 Dez 2006 às 01:29)

Já me passaste Luper, por aqui a temperatura está estancada desde há mais de meia-hora nos 13.5ºC  

Vou dormir, bons sonhos brancos a todos


----------



## thunder-storm (8 Dez 2006 às 01:29)

boas malta...

por Coimbra...tem sido um dia de chuva continua...e por vezes mt intensa....especialmente a partir do meio da tarde....o vento intensificou-se mt a partir do inicio da noite...com rajadas mt fortes....

neste momento...a chuva parece dar treguas...tal como o vento....

em casa..a temperatura já baixou para os 14ºc....mas a sensação térmica de frio...é mt pouca...


----------



## Luis França (8 Dez 2006 às 01:29)

Outra tempestade a caminho. E vão duas...

http://www.n3kl.org/sun/noaa.html


----------



## Luis França (8 Dez 2006 às 01:31)

LUPER aqui já vai de mergulho 13º C e a descer


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 01:34)

Luis França disse:


> LUPER aqui já vai de mergulho 13º C e a descer



Começou a entrar, agora quero ver novamente a entrevista à senhora que dizia que sempre usou cachecol em Lx em Outubro. Gostava de ouvir a sua opnião no Domingo pelas 18,00h


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2006 às 01:34)

Por aqui já parou de chover mas o vento continua a dar-lhe com força mas já se nota que o vento está bem mais fresco.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 01:38)

Aqui passou a parte mais activa da frente com chuva forte e vento com rajadas  logo logo foi ver a temparatura a cair tinha no ultimo post 16,6 agora tenho 15,2ºC a descer bem


----------



## Mago (8 Dez 2006 às 01:39)

10,6º C já baixou quase um grau ...assim em curto espaço de tempo, a chuva abrandou um pouco


----------



## Luis França (8 Dez 2006 às 01:40)

LUPER disse:


> Começou a entrar, agora quero ver novamente a entrevista à senhora que dizia que sempre usou cachecol em Lx em Outubro. Gostava de ouvir a sua opinião no Domingo pelas 18,00h



Se calhar tem uma estufa lá em casa e não nos disse nada


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 01:43)

Luis França disse:


> Se calhar tem uma estufa lá em casa e não nos disse nada



   , então e os senhores comerciantes, os que se queixam de só venderem calções e T-Shirts, onde estão? Estes jornalistas andam mesmo a precisar de mais uma cota 0, pra se colocarem em sentido


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 01:59)

Vou dormir que o dia amnha vai ser longo pra reportagem da neve . Até amanhã e bom vento


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 02:03)

Bem vou dormir tbm neste momento com 14,4ºC e a descer já caio 2ºc em menos de uma hora  boa noite e boas caçadas à neve amanha


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 02:14)

Por aqui começa agora a descer mais rapido, tenho neste momento 9,9ºC e desceu em menos de 1 hora mais de 2ºC. Já parou de chover há quase uma hora mas o vento continua muito forte.


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 02:21)

No cabo Finisterra já só estão 9,7 à 1h. Que descida brutal em poucas horas, praí 5ºC. Só para ter uma ideia está mais frio lá que em Pobra de tribes a 760m, onde estão 10,3ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 02:36)

Minho disse:


> Podem indicar-me as vossa pressões actuais para perceber o que se está a passar? Thanx



Embora tarde aqui fica a minha pressão 1013 hPa.

Estive quase meia hora a ler este tópico , vocês andam-lhe a dar bem  .

Já vi que tivemos ciclogénese!  Aqui a para baixo não chegou a tanto , mas também agora é que a parte mais activa da frente está a chegar . Tem havido algum vento e a chover durante todo o dia, com mais intensidade após a partir do meio dia.
A máxima não foi tão alta como a da maioria de vós, fiquei-me pelos 13ºCe já perto da meia-noite, pois a temp. tem subido pouco mas de forma constante ao longo de todo o dia ao igual que a chuva, como já referi.
Tenho neste momento 13,7ºC e chuva a aumentar notavelmente a intensidade com algum vento à mistura, mas apenas na casa dos 20 q 25 Km/h.







Amanhã espero ver as vossas reportagens da neve com ansiedade!    
Um dia espectacularmente branco para todos!


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 03:13)

Está a passar a parte mais activa da frente! chuva horizontal!!!  e ventooooo que impressiona, belas rajadas!, a luz ameaça ir a qualquer momento, mas para prevenir estou no portátil!!!  
São 3 da matina, estou cheio de sono, mas valeu a pena aguardar! um espectáculo!!   










Claro o IM está em actualização!!  Muito actualizam estes homens  


Aqui está ela. Fortaleceu-se bem até chegar aqui!  





Apressão desceu novamante, agora tenho 1012 hPa e a temp em 20 minutos caíu quase 1 grau. Tenho 12,8ºC.


----------



## Mago (8 Dez 2006 às 03:30)

aqui já está 7.1°C  
boa noite....


----------



## Senador (8 Dez 2006 às 04:04)

boas acabei de chegar a casa, aguaceiros moderados e a temperatura nos 10.1ºC  (a 1km do mar).. o windchill está nos 5ºC

boa noite, até amanha


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2006 às 08:04)

A Serra da Estrela sem neve é como o Algarve sem sol: perde o encanto e não atrai os turistas. Os agentes económicos previam que a região fosse visitada este fim-de-semana por 15 a 20 mil pessoas, mas o temporal – com chuva, nevoeiro e frio intenso – fez baixar as expectativas dos comerciantes, para quem o negócio “está muito fraco”. "Correio da Manha" - 08.12.2006

Por cá 8.1º 1016 hPa Céu limpo


----------



## Senador (8 Dez 2006 às 08:37)

Aqui caiu um aguaceiro moderado com algum granizo á mistura que atirou a temperatura para os 7.8ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2006 às 09:12)

...bom dia meus amigos! isto é só rir com o instituto de meteorologia portugues! ontem para a guarda davam 4 de maxima hoje dao 12!   mas afinal que profissionais são estes? 8ºgraus de erro omfg


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2006 às 10:53)

Fantástico de facto...


----------



## albertoisla (8 Dez 2006 às 10:57)

Hola!! 7mm durante esta mañana, minima de 13ºC. Ahora tenemos 13,7ºC y cielo despejado. En Grazalema 65mm y 7º 
Saludos


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 11:17)

Finalmente chegou o inverno. Estão 7.2ºC em Melgaço às 11:17. Estimo a cota de neve nos 1000 metros.


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 11:19)

bons dias por aqui já cairam os  primeiros flocos de neves, misturados na chuva e puxados a vento  dps meto um video


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 11:19)

Ola boms dias, então mas afinal onde é k está a nevar????

O fórum está vazio!!


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 11:21)

E o pessoal de Bragança ando todo na neve??

Daqui a pouco telefono para a minha terra k tenho quase a certeza k já neva, lá há sempre precipitação


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 11:34)

spiritmind disse:


> bons dias por aqui já cairam os  primeiros flocos de neves, misturados na chuva e puxados a vento  dps meto um video



Parabens!!!   

Eu não te disse! 
Já viram a imagem satelite? 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos
A massa nubosa que está a entrar parece ter rotação.... mas nos modelos não apontam nenhuma depressão....


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 11:47)

Bom dia aqui por Setúbal tive uma Mínima de 12,2 já tarde era 8:45 agora já vou com 14,3ºC a ver se cai um dos vários aguaceiros que estão a norte de Lisboa a caminho do sul para ai ver a temperatura a cair a pique em pleno dia


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 11:47)

Minho disse:


> Parabens!!!
> 
> Eu não te disse!
> Já viram a imagem satelite?
> ...



foi quando cheguei a casa de manha, não nevou muito, e so quando vinha uma rajada de vento e que a precipitação se tornava neve misturada, deixo aqui uma foto com uma pekena acumulação no topo da montanha,não é nada de especial




bem vou dormir um pouco pois com isto da neve ainda nem consegui descansar. até logo


----------



## Luis França (8 Dez 2006 às 12:05)

Ora bem, acordei com uma mensagem multimédia duma estrada alcatroada de branco  ; portanto quando os outros membros voltarem devem trazer prendas...
Aqui em Benfica, quando os aguaceiros caem puxados pelo vento, trazem já à mistura grãozitos brancos e mini-flokitos (serão Kellogs com açúcar?   ). A ver se a temperatura cai mais um pouco, está em 11º C.


----------



## tozequio (8 Dez 2006 às 12:13)

Mínima de 8.7ºC e neste momento 10.6ºC. Tenho sol por agora, mas ainda há pouco caiu um forte aguaceiro de granizo que deixou o meu pátio branquinho


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 12:15)

Aqui caio á pouco um forte aguaceiro com umas pingas muito gordas por mementos pensei que ia cair granizo a temperatura tava nos 14,7 caio a pique para os 11,3 o que marca agora e o aguaceiro apenas apanhou aqui uma ponta imagino ali mais para o interior onde ele caio com a máxima força


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 12:23)

A mímina em Melgaço foi de 6.9ºC. Neste momento 7.6ºC.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (8 Dez 2006 às 12:43)

Bons dias
por aqui
1021hpa
10,4º


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 13:01)

Aqui tenho neste momento 4,0ºC com mínima de 2,8ºC. Só acordei agora por isso não sei se terá caido algum floco pela manhã mas dúvido...

PS: o anemómetro deixou de dar dados a partir das 8h 

PS2: o funil que tinha no pluviómetro voou


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 13:03)

Minho disse:


> Parabens!!!
> 
> Eu não te disse!
> Já viram a imagem satelite?
> ...



Tem rotação sim senhor! Ora lá está o que os modelos podem falhar!!   A culpa em parte é nossa que lhes damos demasiada credibilidade!

Por aqui 12,3ºC neste momento, com céu parcialmente nublado e 1019 hPa.
A mínima foi de 8,3ºC às 7h.


----------



## Rog (8 Dez 2006 às 13:30)

Por aqui 15,2ºC; durante a manhã choveu. Agora céu nublado sem chuva e sem vento. 1029hpa


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 13:50)

Volta a cair outro aguaceiro este mais fraco a temperatura que já estava a recuperar do primeiro aguaceiro volta a cair neste momento 11,2ºC  1023hpa a minha estação já está toda baralhada a seta já não sabe se à de estar para cima se para baixo


----------



## tozequio (8 Dez 2006 às 14:07)

Temperatura a descer, tinha 11.5ºC há 1 hora atrás, neste momento 9.1ºC com muitas nuvens, quase com a mínima do dia.


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 14:11)

Por aqui também começou a descer vou nos 11,8ºC.


----------



## tozequio (8 Dez 2006 às 14:43)

Há pouco registei a mínima do dia com 8.4ºC, mas como o Sol voltou a aparecer, a temperatura voltou a subir para os 9.6ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2006 às 15:11)

Por aqui 9.9º


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 15:21)

Por cá tenho neste momento 5,1ºC com muito vento, sol e nuvens ao longe...


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 15:45)

Começou á pouco a chover... Temperatura em 4,4ºC.

Quando estiver mais frio vai ser quando a precipitação vai parar...


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 15:47)

Já repararam na neblusidade k aí vem!

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 15:50)

Isto em Manteigas será neve???
http://weather.no.sapo.pt/webcam.html


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 15:51)

por aqui neva, os aguaceiros que caem são de neve  é pena nao serem constantes, por isso meus amigos esta a nevar a cota 750/800m


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 15:52)

A temperatura em Manteigas está um pouco alta para ser neve, mas se na Covilhã a menor altitude está a nevar....


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 15:55)

spiritmind disse:


> por aqui neva, os aguaceiros que caem são de neve  é pena nao serem constantes, por isso meus amigos esta a nevar a cota 750/800m



E que temp. tens spiritmind? 

A temp. contínua a sua lenta descida, agora 9,4ºC, caiu à pouco um aguaceiro tocado a vento gelado. A pressão sobe agora e tenho 1020 hPa


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 15:58)

Como estão as coisas aí p Bragança Fil e Dan? Não precipida? Não vedes neve nas montanhas em redor?


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 16:00)

Fil disse:


> A temperatura em Manteigas está um pouco alta para ser neve, mas se na Covilhã a menor altitude está a nevar....



É ao contrário Fil, onde está o spiritmind é a maior altitude, com pouca diferença mas é.


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 16:00)

tou com 3.5ºc mas com um Wind Chill  muito baixo devido ao vento,ta muito frio. tou achar esquicito a temperatura mas o facto e que esta a cair neve com chuva a mistura, nos tejadilhos dos carros ja se nota acumulação


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 16:03)

Aqui a temperatura começou a descer mais rápico e já vou em 3,4ºC, mas a precipitação parou  

Vejo nuvens cinzentas escuras á minha volta e por cima um céu azulão


----------



## Nuno (8 Dez 2006 às 16:05)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp#


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 16:07)

spiritmind disse:


> tou com 3.5ºc mas com um Wind Chill  muito baixo devido ao vento,ta muito frio. tou achar esquicito a temperatura mas o facto e que esta a cair neve com chuva a mistura, nos tejadilhos dos carros ja se nota acumulação



Mas isso é normal, tens ai uma montanha junto a ti, que te está a ajudar na precipitação em forma de neve. Se fosse aqui de certeza que caia chuva, e com alguma sorte um ou outro floquito perdido.


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 16:15)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas isso é normal, tens ai uma montanha junto a ti, que te está a ajudar na precipitação em forma de neve. Se fosse aqui de certeza que caia chuva, e com alguma sorte um ou outro floquito perdido.



pois deve ser isso, já deu para consular a vista  amanha tou a pensar em subir a estrela dps tiro fotos pra verem como está a situação


----------



## Mago (8 Dez 2006 às 16:41)

Por aqui o meu sensor externo marca 4,5ºC  mas na rua está aquele frio húmido, no entanto dúvido que neve o céu já está pouco nublado

já agora uma estação meterologica aqui marcou uma rajada de vento de 81km/hr às 1:47

Segundo a rede de estações meterologicas (amadoras) da peninsula Ibérica do site ( http://www.meteoclimatic.com/ ) Trancoso foi a oitava estação com um registo de temperatura 
minima mais fria , de registar que são umas dezenas espalhadas pelas dois países)


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 16:57)

aqui já neva outra vez, ta um ventinho daqueles que ate doi  na pele


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 17:00)

Aqui neste momento tenho céu quase limpo e uma temperatura de 11,6ºC a máxima foi ás dez para o meio dia 14,7 por pouco tempo. está a descer lentamente por aqui


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2006 às 17:09)

Por cá, uns míseros...8.6º Aguaceiros fracos e poco frequentes.Talvez em S.Mamede ja tenha caido um floquito ou outro.Vou ver se amanhã de manhã passo por lá.


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 17:15)

Por aqui, tenho um vendaval e algumas gotas de água. Registo 3,5ºC.


----------



## ALV72 (8 Dez 2006 às 17:20)

Por aqui por V.N. Poiares estou com 8º no parapeito da janela e aguaceiros toda a tarde. Pode ser que neve de noite na Serra da Lousã


----------



## tozequio (8 Dez 2006 às 17:20)

Por aqui 7.9ºC com o céu muito encoberto.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2006 às 17:33)

A temperatura começa a descer brutalmente....8.1, depois de mais um aguaceiro....céu limpo.


----------



## Mago (8 Dez 2006 às 17:38)

3,6 ºC    brrrrr
1018 hpa


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 17:40)

2,9ºC, muito vento e poucas nuvens.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2006 às 17:45)

7,8º ...quando virará o vento para NE?


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 17:47)

Por cá 7,6ºC e descendo


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 17:50)

Cheguei agora da serra e trago fotos branquinhas  


Está agora a entrar um Cb enorme que está a deixar chuva moderada, a temperatura está nos 6.9ºC


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 17:55)

Minho disse:


> Cheguei agora da serra e trago fotos branquinhas



Eu logo vi que andaste pela serra  Venham essas fotos  

Aqui 2,7ºC, 82% e 1018 hPa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 18:00)

ALV72 disse:


> Por aqui por V.N. Poiares estou com 8º no parapeito da janela e aguaceiros toda a tarde. Pode ser que neve de noite na Serra da Lousã



Era porreiro colocares a tua localização, neste caso Vila Nova de Poiares, no teu avatar, assim é mais simples para saber de onde estamos a relatar os acontecimentos!  Eu por exemplo só com este teu post fiquei a saber onde estás!



Minho disse:


> Cheguei agora da serra e trago fotos branquinhas
> 
> 
> Está agora a entrar um Cb enorme que está a deixar chuva moderada, a temperatura está nos 6.9ºC



Tenho esado à tua espera!  Venha lá daí essa dose de fotografias brancas!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2006 às 18:12)

Na Capital do Alto Alentejo: 7,5º 1020 hPa Céu pouco nublado


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 18:15)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Era porreiro colocares a tua localização, neste caso Vila Nova de Poiares, no teu avatar, assim é mais simples para saber de onde estamos a relatar os acontecimentos!  Eu por exemplo só com este teu post fiquei a saber onde estás!
> 
> 
> 
> Tenho esado à tua espera!  Venha lá daí essa dose de fotografias brancas!!!



É isso, queremos ver as fotos  

Até era melhor criar um tópico só para as imagens e reportagens deste episódio, talvez nas imagens.


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 18:19)

Dan disse:


> É isso, queremos ver as fotos
> 
> Até era melhor criar um tópico só para as imagens e reportagens deste episódio, talvez nas imagens.



Concordo plenamente, acho que já merece tópico própio só para as fotos!

Dan, lá no youtube já vi o teu segundo filme, Nogueira neve 2,  sobre a neve no dia de hoje!  Belas reportagens que vocês nos trazem!!


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 18:21)

Dan disse:


> É isso, queremos ver as fotos
> 
> Até era melhor criar um tópico só para as imagens e reportagens deste episódio, talvez nas imagens.



Exacto. Vou criar o tópico à semelhança do ano passado "Neve Dezembro 2006"...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2006 às 18:22)

Minho disse:


> Exacto. Vou criar o tópico à semelhança do ano passado "Neve Dezembro 2006"...



Podias criar um "Videos - Dezembro 2006"


----------



## Seringador (8 Dez 2006 às 18:29)

Agora estão 2,3ºC está a cair sleet 1016hPa!


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (8 Dez 2006 às 18:31)

Boa noite 
por aqui 
8,6º a descer
1022hpa


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 18:33)

Telefonei agora para os meus pais e disseram-me que lá no Noroeste do concelho de Vinhais - 770m - passaram desde manhã até agora aguaceiros sucessivos de Neve, mas não deu para acumular àquela altitude, apenas havia acumulação a partir dos 850m de altitude.
 Vamos esperar a ver o k nos reserva a noite!


Em relação à tempestade de ontem disseram-me k o vento foi fortíssimo: arrancou trelhas e chegou mesmo a arrancar uma nespereira que tinha no meu quintal


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 18:39)

Fil disse:


> Eu logo vi que andaste pela serra  Venham essas fotos
> 
> Aqui 2,7ºC, 82% e 1018 hPa.





kimcarvalho disse:


> Era porreiro colocares a tua localização, neste caso Vila Nova de Poiares, no teu avatar, assim é mais simples para saber de onde estamos a relatar os acontecimentos!  Eu por exemplo só com este teu post fiquei a saber onde estás!
> 
> 
> 
> Tenho esado à tua espera!  Venha lá daí essa dose de fotografias brancas!!!





Dan disse:


> É isso, queremos ver as fotos
> 
> Até era melhor criar um tópico só para as imagens e reportagens deste episódio, talvez nas imagens.




Já está criado o tópico de Neve em Dezembro
*http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=586*


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 18:47)

A porcaria do vento nem deixa a temperatura descer, 3,0ºC agora e céu pouco nublado...  

Zoelae, devias ter ido á tua terra este fim de semana em vez de ficares em Lisboa


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 18:50)

Fil disse:


> A porcaria do vento nem deixa a temperatura descer, 3,0ºC agora e céu pouco nublado...
> 
> Zoelae, devias ter ido á tua terra este fim de semana em vez de ficares em Lisboa





Eh pá já estou cá com umas saudades da neve. Fui no outro e foi só chuva. Devia era ter ido neste fim-de-semana


----------



## ALV72 (8 Dez 2006 às 19:08)

Aqui a minha temperatura já vai nos 6º e a descer, agora venham os Aguaceiros porque  neve na Serra da Lousã não falta.


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 19:26)

Aqui está agora a chover com 2,8ºC, com a ventania que está é impossivel que neve...

Tem que haver sempre qualquer coisa a impedir a neve


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 19:30)

Por aqui pressão a subir 1021 hPa 
E temp. a descer 6,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 19:31)

Fil disse:


> Aqui está agora a chover com 2,8ºC, com a ventania que está é impossivel que neve...
> 
> Tem que haver sempre qualquer coisa a impedir a neve



Aqui em Bragança só mesmo com temperatura inferior a 2ºC e mesmo assim


----------



## Mago (8 Dez 2006 às 19:40)

2,8ºC a baixarrrrrrr.........


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2006 às 19:42)

i na imprensa? naddddaaa k pais é este de m****????


7.5 chove k deumalibre


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2006 às 19:44)

Por aqui 6,4º


----------



## FSantos (8 Dez 2006 às 19:45)

> 7.5 chove k deumalibre



confirmo e tambem com saraiva (6.9ºC e a chover não é normal aqui para estas zonas)

Porreirinho se tivessemos uma surpresa branca...


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 19:46)

Aqui tenho 11,3ºC aproxima-se aguaceiros pode ser que refresque a seguir a ver o que acontece...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2006 às 19:48)

Parque de Campismo da Inatel na Costa da Caparica foi evacuado devido ao perigo de aluimento das dunas das praias do Norte, provocado pelo avanço do mar.
O alerta foi dado na quinta-feira pelo Governo Civil de Setúbal em consonância com o provável agravamento do estado do tempo nos próximos dias e com a previsão de ondas de cerca de oito metros a partir de hoje. A preia-mar está prevista para as 17h00 horas, o que levanta novos receios. Também os cafés e restaurantes nas prais foram avisados.

A Protecção Civil já está no local a avaliar o evoluir da situação. 

Mas sobre a neve...nada? Tótós....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2006 às 19:51)

santos sinceramente nao m parece!  mas talvez penafiel tenha como o ano passado teve k as 16:00 tava com 3,2 e a nevar!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2006 às 20:37)

Entre Vila Real e Amarante
Queda de neve na serra do Marão condiciona trânsito no IP4 
08.12.2006 - 20h14   Lusa



A queda de neve na zona da serra do Marão está a condicionar a circulação no Itinerário Principal 4 (IP4), entre Vila Real e Amarante, disse a Brigada de Trânsito (BT), aconselhando os automobilistas a circularem com muita precaução.

A via vai ser desobstruída por um limpa-neves, pelo que o IP4 não deverá ficar cortado ao trânsito.

Por sua vez, o Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Vila Real disse que o vento forte e chuva intensa provocaram a queda de árvores um pouco por todo o distrito.

Parte da estrutura metálica do hangar do aeródromo de Vila Real ruiu por causa do mau tempo, provocando estragos numa aeronave e milhares de euros de prejuízos.


----------



## thunder-storm (8 Dez 2006 às 20:44)

boas noites ao forum....

aqui em coimbra...o tempo está fresco...mas não mt frio...aguaceiros espaçados de intensidade moderada...e o vento quase não se tem feito sentir....

de manhã ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros com granizo....mas foi tudo até agora...

as temperaturas ao longo do dia têm baixado, mas não de forma muito acentuada....


----------



## dj_alex (8 Dez 2006 às 21:26)

Boas...em Madrid hoje fez frio como o raio...neste momento estão 5ºC em Madrid e ceu limpo...Amanha a máxima prevista é de 6ºC e a minima 1ºC    

Já agora como correu hoje o dia aí por Portugal??? Pelo que consegui ler aqui na forum a cota de neve sitou-se perto dos 700m com queda de neve pouco significativa?


----------



## dj_alex (8 Dez 2006 às 21:28)

Queda de neve fecha ao trânsito estrada na Serra da Estrela 
Autoridades recomendam que todas as viaturas que circulem na Serra d a Estrela estejam sempre prevenidas com correntes para a neve 




A queda de neve obrigou hoje a o encerramento da estrada Piornos - Torre - Lagoa Comprida, na Serra da Estrela, disse à Lusa fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve (CLN) nos Piornos. 

"A estrada foi encerrada ao final da tarde devido à queda de neve e ao vento", disse a mesma fonte. 

Nas restantes estradas da Serra da Estrela "circula-se com dificuldade e só com correntes", acrescentou. 

O CLN tem máquinas em movimento ao longo daquelas vias para evitar a acumulação excessiva de neve. 

Durante o dia houve trânsito intenso nas estradas da Serra da Estrela, "mas não se registaram problemas" e às 19:00 "já havia pouco movimento", conclui u a mesma fonte. 

Nos Piornos a temperatura era, àquela hora, de três graus negativos. 

Para sábado, o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê continuação de queda de neve na Serra da Estrela até ao fim da manhã. 

Para a tarde prevê-se uma melhoria, com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


Fonte : DN

É mesmo para não se chatearem....


----------



## Rog (8 Dez 2006 às 21:56)

Por aqui 12,5ºC; neste momento chove; 1030hpa


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 22:29)

Bom a acumulção aqui em Melgaço já deve ser importante, pois não está mais de 20 minutos sem cair um aguaceiro... muita humidade. 
Temp actual: 6.8ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 22:32)

Minho disse:


> Bom a acumulção aqui em Melgaço já deve ser importante, pois não está mais de 20 minutos sem cair um aguaceiro... muita humidade.
> Temp actual: 6.8ºC



Amanha volta aquela zona das fotos de hoje e vais ver a camada de neve  isto se as estradas tiverem transitáveis


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 22:33)

Aqui tenho céu limpo e uma temperatura de 10,3ºC queria estar ai no norte com menos de 5 a esta hora


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 22:34)

Aqui a temperatura está num sobe e desce entre os 2,8ºC e os 3,1ºC, não baixa disto! Pelo menos o vento já diminuiu de intensidade e começou á pouco a ficar mais nublado, a ver se caem pelo menos 3 ou 4 flocos, já não era mau...


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 23:16)

Por aqui 6.7 e aguaceiros   tá frio


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 23:24)

por aqui a temperatura anda a oscilar entre os 3ºc e 4ºc, o ceu esta com algumas abertas, precipitação nem ve-la


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 23:26)

Em Melgaço temperatura estancada nos 6.9ºC, o que significa cota de neve a 800metros e céu nublado


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 23:28)

já agora minho melgaço a que altitude está?


----------



## tozequio (8 Dez 2006 às 23:31)

Por aqui 6.6ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2006 às 23:32)

ppl vou so domingo ao marao!  sera k ainda vou encontrar neve e k da subida pa domingo!


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 23:36)

spiritmind disse:


> já agora minho melgaço a que altitude está?



Tão somente a 200 metros....


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 23:41)

Minho disse:


> Tão somente a 200 metros....



ok   é uma zona que nao conheço pensei que tivesse maior altimetria


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 23:50)

Agora sim temos um mapa mais em conformidade com Dezembro  

Mesmo assim não sei se Bragança só se ficará pelos -2ºC...







http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2006 às 00:05)

Se esse núcleos azulinhos entrassem    Mas o normal é que girem para lest  

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/255/cttnbo2.jpg


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2006 às 00:28)

Fico por aqui hoje.Estão 6.4ºC e o céu cada vez mais limpo....


----------



## LUPER (9 Dez 2006 às 00:58)

Por aqui 6.5 e aguaceiros


----------



## Mago (9 Dez 2006 às 01:11)

Por aqui ceu nublado com 2,5ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2006 às 01:27)

Aqui céu pouco nublado e a temperatura  nos 10,0ºC  1025hpa


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 01:32)

Nota 0 a este episódio que aqui dou já por terminado. Parece que só serviu para me estragar o anemómetro... Temperatura de 3,3ºC e a chuviscar. Com -2ºC a 850 hPa e não há maneira de a temperatura descer.


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 02:34)

Por aqui, para além dum aguaceiro fraquito por volta das 15h, apenas chuviscou e mais nadinha . Céu limpo, com uma ou outra nuvem a passar. 
Tenho neste momento 1022 hPa e 4,4ºC, mas já tive 3,7ºC às 00:41 e no termómetro do carro marcou em alguns locais aqui das redondezas, 2ºC. Ou seja está a ficar friozito


----------



## Sanxito (9 Dez 2006 às 05:22)

Olá a todos... sou um membro novo que tmb adora todo este mundo fascinante.
Sou do seixal e por aqui tenho 9,2ºc e uns aguaceiros persistentes nesta ultima hora. Que saudades do dia 29 de janeiro em que vi por aqui nevar.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (9 Dez 2006 às 07:32)

Por aqui 
5,6º
1026hpa
 
 
jf


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Dez 2006 às 08:36)

Por cá...um dia lindo. Céu limpo...4,4º.


----------



## Rog (9 Dez 2006 às 08:39)

Por aqui 11,5ºC; céu nublado, 1033hpa, não sei se já caiu neve, com nuvens baixas não dá para ver o pico ruivo.


----------



## ACalado (9 Dez 2006 às 11:47)

por aqui 12.6ºc pensava que estivesse mais baixa, tenho ceu limpo e muito sol


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2006 às 11:52)

Boas
Por aqui tive de mínima 8,6ºC...agora tenho 10,8ºC e céu limpo os aguaceiros ficaram pelo mar  1028hpa


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2006 às 12:30)

Em Melgaço a mínima foi de 5.2ºC. Durante a noite sucederam-se os aguaceiros fracos, mesmo agora de manhã tem caído qualquer coisa.

Como já tinha referido o kimcarvalho, nota-se a extrema dificuldade em a neve coalhar, pois os montes só têm neve em quantidade a partir dos 900 metros, isto apesar da cota de neve ter estado no 700...


----------



## Zoelae (9 Dez 2006 às 12:31)

Aqui em Queluz cai agora um aguaceiro


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2006 às 12:40)

A ver se esses aguaceiros que estão em Lisboa e a norte de Lisboa caem aqui para me fazerem baixar a temperatura porque vai subindo agora tenho 11,5ºC


----------



## LUPER (9 Dez 2006 às 13:29)

Por aqui tive 5,9 d eminima e sigo com 11,3, a maxima será inferior a 12 de certeza. Amanhã será um dia mais frio ainda, com a minima de hoje a surgir perto da 00.00h


----------



## Pedro Canelas (9 Dez 2006 às 13:34)

Boas,

Por aqui tenho 10.9ºC com 1025hPa , minima de 8.3ºC e maxima de 12.1ºC.
Por volta do 12.35 caiu um aguaceiro que fez com a temperatura baixa-se 2ºC em 10 minutos... 

Abraços


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2006 às 13:47)

Lá está é um aguaceiro desses que gostava de ter agora aqui para ficar com 9   agora tenho 12,1ºC  céu nublado


----------



## Sanxito (9 Dez 2006 às 13:56)

agora tenho 12,8ºc e céu limpo após ter caído um aguaceiro...


----------



## tozequio (9 Dez 2006 às 14:18)

Por aqui 12.1ºC com mínima de 5.2ºC e alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada, com muito granizo à mistura. A manhã amanheceu soalheira e apenas com algumas nuvens não muito ameaçadoras. Já dá para ver alguma neve na Serra da Freita aqui de casa.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Dez 2006 às 14:33)

por aki o ceu continua limpo mas a temp tem vindo a descer. tenho agora 12,3ºc e a minima esta noite foi de 8,2ºc...


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2006 às 14:35)

Aqui agora tenho 11,2ºC desceu um grau em pouco tempo e nem choveu!! a seta já está para baixo segundo o IM vou ter 2 esta madrugada  a ver vamos  a máxima até ao momento foi ás 13:15 com 12,3 espero que agora seja sempre a descer!!


----------



## tozequio (9 Dez 2006 às 14:40)

Por aqui desce bem, já vou nos 10.9ºC  

Acredito que esta noite já vou estar bem próximo dos 0ºC


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2006 às 14:51)

tb me parece miguel, esta madrugada vamos tar mt perto dos 2ºC! a temperatura ta a descer mt rapido! i ainda tamos a meio da tarde


----------



## LUPER (9 Dez 2006 às 14:54)

tozequio disse:


> Por aqui desce bem, já vou nos 10.9ºC
> 
> Acredito que esta noite já vou estar bem próximo dos 0ºC



Somos 2, estou com a fé nos 0º hoje, e amanhã a 1º negativa


----------



## tozequio (9 Dez 2006 às 14:57)

LUPER disse:


> Somos 2, estou com a fé nos 0º hoje, e amanhã a 1º negativa



0ºC até as 23.59 não me parece, estava era referir-me à temperatura mínima para amanhã, espero ter a primeira temperatura negativa da temporada


----------



## Zoelae (9 Dez 2006 às 14:58)

Nalguns sítios ainda deve estar a nevar, por exemplo sempre k vou ver a webcam de Verin-Orense, tá lá a cair um aguaceiro:
http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=22&mn=OUR


----------



## LUPER (9 Dez 2006 às 15:01)

tozequio disse:


> 0ºC até as 23.59 não me parece, estava era referir-me à temperatura mínima para amanhã, espero ter a primeira temperatura negativa da temporada



Hoje de madrugada, na proxima é que será negativa


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2006 às 15:12)

Eu tenho já a certeza que vou ficar abaixo dos 5 esta noite  agora tenho 11,0ºc e a descer lentamente


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 15:29)

Aqui a mínima ficou-se nuns ridiculos 2,2ºC, estava à espera de bem menos! Mas é provavel que a mínima se dê antes da meia-noite pois com o cair da noite a descida vai ser acentuada. A máxima foi de 6,2ºC e neste momento tenho 5,3ºC, 56% hr, 1026 hPa e um ponto de orvalho de -2,8ºC.

Ás 14h Montalegre estava com 1,3ºC, Lamas de Mouro com 3,0ºC, a Guarda com 3,1ºC, Pampilhosa da Serra com 3,9ºC, etc...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (9 Dez 2006 às 16:17)

Boa tarde
9,8º
1025hpa
parcialmente mnublado


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2006 às 16:19)

Boa tarde  eram 14 da tarde tinha 12,3ºC. Sao 16:20 tenho 9ºC...continua a descer! Vento moderado,com rajadas.Prevejo uma noite mt fria! a rondar os 2ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2006 às 16:27)

4,9ºC neste momento.

Hoje: 2,4ºC / 6,6ºC

Às 9 horas da manhã ainda caiam uns flocos a partir dos 850m.


----------



## tozequio (9 Dez 2006 às 17:07)

Há pouco (cerca de 1 hora) caiu 1 aguaceiro pouco duradouro mas que sinceramente não estava à espera. Pouco depois o tempo limpou por completo e neste momento só vejo nuvens para leste. Temperatura actual: 7.3ºC


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2006 às 17:13)

Por setubal, ceu limpo,algumas nuvenzitas de passagem! cerca de 1 hora tinha 9ºC caio para 8ºC. Continua a desxer


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2006 às 17:20)

Aqui no meu posto de observação tenho neste momento 9,5ºC vim agora da rua está mto vento e é um vento cortante até dói


----------



## ACalado (9 Dez 2006 às 17:24)

por aqui tou com 4ºc, a noite promete em termos de frio


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2006 às 17:27)

yah miguel o teu posto e mais abrigado! eu tou no alto i tou ao pe do campo!


----------



## LUPER (9 Dez 2006 às 17:30)

Por aqui 9.0 e uma sensação de muito frio na rua, passei por locais onde às 16.30 já iam em 7º. Muito frio mesmo. Nos meus refisto do ano passado nunca tive nunhem dia em Dezembro assim.

Máxima de 12.0 e a minima será feita ás 23.59h


----------



## Sanxito (9 Dez 2006 às 18:00)

Eu neste preciso momento estou com 10,1ºc mas se descer a rua pra perto do jardim a temp baixa muito... vivo num 8º andar e é umazona bastante abrigada.


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 18:11)

Aqui também está a descer bem, nota-se que já estamos sob a influência de um anticiclone. Registo 3,2ºC neste momento com um ponto de orvalho de -3,2ºC.

Vaga vai ao perfil (http://www.meteopt.com/profile.php?do=editprofile) e mete a tua localidade para que todos saibamos onde estás


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2006 às 18:17)

Oias!
Por Melgaço estão 6.1ºC. Só ao fim da tarde é que o céu começou a ficar menos nublado. Ainda há muita humidade...


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2006 às 18:19)

Fil disse:


> Aqui também está a descer bem, nota-se que já estamos sob a influência de um anticiclone. Registo 3,2ºC neste momento com um ponto de orvalho de -3,2ºC.
> 
> Vaga vai ao perfil (http://www.meteopt.com/profile.php?do=editprofile) e mete a tua localidade para que todos saibamos onde estás





ok


----------



## Pedro Canelas (9 Dez 2006 às 18:33)

Boas,

Vejam alerta amarelo por causa da temperatura para Setubal


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 18:36)

Vi agora, é o primeiro alerta por frio da temporada! Estão em alerta os distritos de Braga, Guarda, Setúbal e Évora.


----------



## Luis França (9 Dez 2006 às 18:40)

Boas, 
Fui almoçar a Setúbal e o frio de rachar que se sentia no cais (16h) era de estalar a pele. Quando saí meia-hora depois, o carro marcava 8,8º C e, pelos vistos deve estar a baixar, Logo edito umas fotos da célula que estava por cima da Arrábida.
Agora tenho aqui 8º C em Benfica.


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2006 às 18:47)

Eu tb vi essa celula que estava por cima da arrabida! tinha ido ver o barco que se afundou mxm dentro da doca! o frio era de rachar,o vento ate cortava!


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2006 às 18:48)

Fil disse:


> Vi agora, é o primeiro alerta por frio da temporada! Estão em alerta os distritos de Braga, Guarda, Setúbal e Évora.



Aleluia


----------



## Luis França (9 Dez 2006 às 18:49)

Pois eu estive mesmo aí! por pouco não nos encontrámos.. 

Vejam lá aquelas formações que se aproximam... neva,neva


----------



## Pedro Canelas (9 Dez 2006 às 18:54)

Acredito que ainda passarão pelo litoral 
Se assim for...


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2006 às 18:55)

Luis França disse:


> Pois eu estive mesmo aí! por pouco não nos encontrámos..
> 
> Vejam lá aquelas formações que se aproximam... neva,neva





yah foi mxm por pouco hum curioso essa foto    neva neva


----------



## Pedro Canelas (9 Dez 2006 às 18:58)

Que tal...






Vamos ver dentro de algumas horas...


----------



## ACalado (9 Dez 2006 às 19:08)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Que tal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a azulinha e que havia de entrar na peninsula ai sim  sinceramente nao acredito que essa banda nublosa penetre em portugal mas nunca se sabe


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2006 às 19:12)

spiritmind disse:


> a azulinha e que havia de entrar na peninsula ai sim  sinceramente nao acredito que essa banda nublosa penetre em portugal mas nunca se sabe



Também acho.... o anticiclone está a instalar-se com toda a força, apesar da pressão daquela borrascas....


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2006 às 19:13)

spiritmind disse:


> a azulinha e que havia de entrar na peninsula ai sim  sinceramente nao acredito que essa banda nublosa penetre em portugal mas nunca se sabe





nunca se sabe  
Tudo pode acontecer


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2006 às 19:20)

Se entrar adeus minima baixa  agora tenho 9,0ºC mas estavais...1027hpa


----------



## Mago (9 Dez 2006 às 19:20)

Temperatura Mínima 1.5°C às 6:28 
Temperatura Aparente Máxima 9.5°C às 13:57 
*Agora 2,6ºC,tempo seco e frio*
1030hpa

Hoje a minima deve chegar pela primeira vez neste Outono aos 0ºC


----------



## Pedro Canelas (9 Dez 2006 às 19:25)

Aqui em Carnaxide a temperatura estagnou nos 8.7ºC a quase uma hora.
A pressão tem tendencia para subir estando agora nos 1026hPa.


----------



## ACalado (9 Dez 2006 às 19:26)

por aqui  neste momento 
Temperatura 4.4°C
Humidade 59%
Pressão Atmosférica 1023mb  
a pressão já esta muito alta como o minho referiu a banda nublosa qque estavamos a observar nao tem qualquer hipotese de penetrar em portugal e ainda mais nao me pareçe que possua muita precipitação
acho que este anticiclone irá ancorar durante muitos e muitos dias


----------



## Senador (9 Dez 2006 às 19:36)

7,6ºC


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2006 às 19:41)

7,8ºc


----------



## Sanxito (9 Dez 2006 às 20:01)

Por aki estagnou nos 9,9ºc desde as 18 horas... estou a cerca de 45 metros do nivel do mar e a pressão local é de 1022,1 hPa e de cerca de 1029 hPa ao nivel do mar.


----------



## Rog (9 Dez 2006 às 20:04)

Por aqui 11,2ºC; céu muito nublado; não sei se caiu neve no Pico Ruivo...


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 20:05)

tozequio disse:


> ... Já dá para ver alguma neve na Serra da Freita aqui de casa.



Quando quiseres são bem-vindas as tuas fotos! 
Boas a todos, dia animado pleas temp. baixas  .

Por aqui a mínima foi de 3,7ºC e a máxima ficou nos 11ºC às 14:22 .
Neste momento 6,8ºC e parou...  Vamos ver o que se segue. Mas acredito que ainda baixe muito e vá até os 4 ou 5 graus antes da meia-noite.


----------



## Mago (9 Dez 2006 às 20:08)

Já desceu a 1,9ºC .....


----------



## Senador (9 Dez 2006 às 20:21)

Muita atenção á formação de gelo esta noite.. muitos locais ainda estão húmidos ou mesmo molhados e com estas temperaturas fica uma pista de patinagem... cuidado para quem conduz nessas zonas.


----------



## Senador (9 Dez 2006 às 20:34)

6.8º C


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Dez 2006 às 20:41)

6.5 graus por aki  

alguem sabe como esta o marao????amanha vou para l e s td correr bem vou trazer gd fotos!


----------



## Sanxito (9 Dez 2006 às 21:02)

por aki baixou mais um pouco, está agora nos 9,5ºc...ontem era pra ter feito uma visita á serra da estrêla mas com pena minha não foi possivel


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 21:09)

6,3 e descendo lentamente, mas descendo.


----------



## Senador (9 Dez 2006 às 21:48)

Toda a neve que caíu ontem e hoje vai-se manter até terça!
Amanha estará toda congelada


----------



## Rog (9 Dez 2006 às 22:26)

Por aqui 12,5ºC; 1034hpa; céu parcialmente nublado (numa rápida olhadela pelo céu ainda vi a constelação de Orion as estrelas Aldebaran (const. Touro) e a estrela Capella (cost. Auriga) e pouco mais dá para ver...)


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2006 às 22:52)

Por aqui tenho 8,5ºC muito estaveis só para terem uma ideia ás 17h tinha 9,6ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 23:14)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por aqui 12,5ºC; 1034hpa; céu parcialmente nublado (numa rápida olhadela pelo céu ainda vi a constelação de Orion as estrelas Aldebaran (const. Touro) e a estrela Capella (cost. Auriga) e pouco mais dá para ver...)



Se viste Orion, então viste concerteza as Pleyades 



miguel disse:


> Por aqui tenho 8,5ºC muito estaveis só para terem uma ideia ás 17h tinha 9,6ºC



Miguel isso não se deverá à muita humidade e o mar (logo o Sado também) estar ainda quentito para a época.  

Por aqui segue a descida lenta, neste momento 5,4ºC  e céu limpo com 1026 hPa e 73% de HR.


----------



## Rog (9 Dez 2006 às 23:40)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Se viste Orion, então viste concerteza as Pleyades



Por acaso hoje não deu para as ver, 
já tive oportunidade de as ver pelo telescópio, fantástico 

Por aqui 11,4ºC está difícil esta descida de temp...


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 23:55)

Aqui já cheguei a 1,5ºC, mas nos últimos minutos subiu para 2,0ºC  

O céu está praticamente limpo e o vento raramente supera os 10 Km/h, tem que ser hoje a primeira geada da época!

A mínima prevista pelo IM para Setúbal é de 2ºC, há-de haver um momento em que a temperatura há-de começar a descer mais rapidamente. Para aqui o IM prevê mínima de 0ºC...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2006 às 00:27)

he hee yyuupi lol  ca vou eu ppl dps mostro as fotos!!
4,7º por aki


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 00:29)

Aqui 5.2 e vamos ver se chego aos ansiados 2 e amanhã aos negativos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2006 às 00:30)

pp informaçoes k ha estradas cortadas em montemuro! alguem confirma?www.sic.pt


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2006 às 00:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Miguel isso não se deverá à muita humidade e o mar (logo o Sado também) estar ainda quentito para a época.



Épa não sei do que sera mas é stressante ver que a temperatura não quer descer de maneira nelhuma ja baixou aos 7,9 mas ja voltou para os 8,1


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 00:35)

Tive mínima de 3.2ºC este Sábado, mas neste momento tenho 3.3ºC apesar de já ter estado nos 3.0ºC  

Se tiver menos de 1ºC de mínima já não é mau


----------



## Zoelae (10 Dez 2006 às 00:43)

tozequio disse:


> Tive mínima de 3.2ºC este Sábado, mas neste momento tenho 3.3ºC apesar de já ter estado nos 3.0ºC
> 
> Se tiver menos de 1ºC de mínima já não é mau



Não sabia k tinhas mínimas tão baixas nessa zona.
Na estação do Fil tá pouco mais baixa: 1,5º


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Dez 2006 às 00:43)

Pois a subida depois da descida é comum a quase todos pelos vistos , pois já tive 5,3ºC e agora tenho 5,8ºC   
Ontem a esta hora tinha pouco mais de 3 graus célsios. Que bodega!


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2006 às 00:51)

Voltou a baixar aqui voltou para os 7,9ºC mais valia o IM dar 5 para esta noite podia ser que fosse aos 2


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2006 às 00:54)

Cheguei a registar 0,3ºC mas começou a dar vento e a temperatura tem estado a aumentar, já vou em 2,0ºC.


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 00:58)

sigo com 5.1 mas já tive 4.9, daqui a pouco deve dar mais uma baixada pra 4.5 digo eu


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 00:59)

Zoelae disse:


> Não sabia k tinhas mínimas tão baixas nessa zona.
> Na estação do Fil tá pouco mais baixa: 1,5º



Deve ser por viver numa espécie de encosta virada a Leste (não apanha Sol a partir das 16h no Inverno), mas este "fenómeno" só acontece em dias de céu limpo, porque com nuvens tenho temperaturas muito semelhantes às de Pedras Rubras. O facto de ter alguns ribeiros por esta zona também deve ajudar penso eu 

Mas neste momento a diferença nem é muito grande para Pedras Rubras que estava com 4.9ºC às 23h. 

Por aqui a temperatura deu mais 1 esticão, estou com 2.8ºC


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2006 às 01:05)

Aqui vou em 1,3ºC e um ponto de orvalho de -3,5ºC. Meti o meu antigo termómetro digital na relva e marca -2,2ºC hehe 

A que altitude está Gondomar?

PS: já vi no Google Earth, está em média a 150m.


----------



## Rog (10 Dez 2006 às 01:30)

A temperatura por cá vejo que estagnou, agora com 11,4ºC; céu nublado, sem chuva e algum vento.


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2006 às 01:44)

Aqui estou completamente estagnado nos 8ºC já estou arrependido por ter posto noutro post que não tinha duvidas que ia ter de mínima esta noite 5 ou menos até agora este episodio de frio apenas valeu pela máxima de hoje 12º e por pouco tempo tendo caido a pique até ás 17 horas com 9,5...

PS:enquanto escrevia baixou um pouco agora 7,8


----------



## Rog (10 Dez 2006 às 01:48)

discovery menos de um minuto http://www.nasa.gov/mediaplayer/index.html


----------



## Sanxito (10 Dez 2006 às 01:54)

Boa noite pessoal... Eu por aki tmb tou estagnado, ás 18h00 tive 9,9ºc e agora tenho 8,7ºc, mas talvez por volta das 4 horas desça mais um pouco.


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Dez 2006 às 02:09)

Obrigado pela dica Rogpacheco, consegui assistir à descolagem!  Estão agora a passar as repetições em diversos ângulos.


Por aqui lá baixou um pedacito, 5,1ºC. Esta noite ainda não vou aos negativos!


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2006 às 02:16)

Obrigado Rog pelo link não vi em directo mas vi agora mesmo a repetição mto fixe 

Bem vou me deitar com a temperatura nos 7,7ºC estou a ver pelo andar da carruagem que ainda não vai ser esta noite que vou ver 5 ou menos aqui pressão nos 1029hpa  boas noites a todos


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2006 às 02:21)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Obrigado pela dica Rogpacheco, consegui assistir à descolagem!  Estão agora a passar as repetições em diversos ângulos.
> 
> 
> Por aqui lá baixou um pedacito, 5,1ºC. Esta noite ainda não vou aos negativos!



Já agora Kim Parabéns pelo post 1000 que já passaste  

7,6ºC


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 02:29)

Neste momento 5ºC! acabei de vir da rua! esta o friu insuportavel,o vento e gelado mas gelado!


----------



## Sanxito (10 Dez 2006 às 02:33)

bem e eu por aki continuo na mesma 8,7ºc sem nenhuma oscilação nesta ultima hora.


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 02:38)

Sanxito disse:


> bem e eu por aki continuo na mesma 8,7ºc sem nenhuma oscilação nesta ultima hora.



la para as 6, 7  horas da mnha elas baixam    


Por aqui o frio e mt! com formaçao de gelo 

5ºC com tendencia a baixar! espero la pas 7 da manha ter 2ºC como prevista


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Dez 2006 às 02:44)

miguel disse:


> Já agora Kim Parabéns pelo post 1000 que já passaste
> 
> 7,6ºC



Obrigadão  Tu és the next!  

Por aqui também encerro o meu posto de observação com 4,9ºC e 1027 hPa.


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2006 às 02:45)

vaga disse:


> la para as 6, 7  horas da mnha elas baixam
> 
> 
> Por aqui o frio e mt! com formaçao de gelo
> ...



Morar na encosta da serra é logo outra coisa    aqui vai se arrastando a maldita temperatura  7,5ºC agora vou ficar para ai em 5ºc


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 02:50)

miguel disse:


> Morar na encosta da serra é logo outra coisa    aqui vai se arrastando a maldita temperatura  7,5ºC agora vou ficar para ai em 5ºc



poix  miguel axo que vamos ter um inicio de dia gelado!   preve.se minina de 2ºC. Tou a contar com ela por volta das 7,8 horas da mnha


----------



## Sanxito (10 Dez 2006 às 02:58)

Tmb espero k baixe por volta das 7 da manhã, pk continua estagnado nos 8,7ºc, mas nem tinha reparado no vento k está na rua... k saudades do dia 29 de janeiro deste ano, nevar por aki já é uma coisa do outro mundo mas ás 14 horas nunca esperei..


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2006 às 03:01)

Aqui a descida também se está a arrastar, isto de morar no cimo de uma encosta tem destas coisas... Tenho 1,0ºC mas aposto que no fundo da encosta já deve ir em -2ºC. Miranda do Douro estava com -1,1ºC ás 00h  

O vento está em calma total, está a 0 km/h á quase 1h. O ponto de orvalho é de -4,4ºC, é esta a temperatura a que tenho que chegar para se formar o nevoeiro previsto pelo IM


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 03:06)

Fil disse:


> Aqui a descida também se está a arrastar, isto de morar no cimo de uma encosta tem destas coisas... Tenho 1,0ºC mas aposto que no fundo da encosta já deve ir em -2ºC. Miranda do Douro estava com -1,1ºC ás 00h
> 
> O vento está em calma total, está a 0 km/h á quase 1h. O ponto de orvalho é de -4,4ºC, é esta a temperatura a que tenho que chegar para se formar o nevoeiro previsto pelo IM



Aqui ja esta o friu de rachar! imagino ai em bragança! ta mxm brutal     espero ke amnha ainda tenhamos mais friu como ta previsto


----------



## Sanxito (10 Dez 2006 às 03:10)

finalmente baixou alguma coisa, está nos 8,4ºc mas aki bastante proximo da minha casa á uma zona muito fria, uma coisa pouco normal, fica longe do mar mas a 5 metros do nivel do mesmo e tem nestas condições menos 5/6 ºc k eu por aki... tenho a tua estação nos favoritos do weather exchange e foi daí k cheguei a este forum... tenho poucos dias no forum mas acho muito fixe mesmo...


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2006 às 03:13)

Bem agora é que me vou deitar... isto é um vicio  tar a acompanhar a descida aqui a passo de caracol e dos outros locais  neste momento tenho 7,2ºC e 1029hpa céu limpinho


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 03:20)

miguel disse:


> Bem agora é que me vou deitar... isto é um vicio  tar a acompanhar a descida aqui a passo de caracol e dos outros locais  neste momento tenho 7,2ºC e 1029hpa céu limpinho



vai ja pah caminha miguel  Teu turno acabou começou agr o meu ! por aki tou nos 5ºC certinhos! mt friu mxm  ! rajadas de vento gélidO espero ke baixe ainda mais


----------



## Sanxito (10 Dez 2006 às 03:57)

hoje fico por aki, de manhã vou até ao cabo espichel dar uma volta de mota.
fico com os 8,3ºc e algum vento bastante frio. 1030 hPa. boa noite a todos, e se vos peguntarem o k kerem para o natal digam k kerem temperaturas historicas jamais registadas.


----------



## Senador (10 Dez 2006 às 06:28)

3,2ºC


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 08:58)

0.9 que belo numero para uma minima. A primeira geada aqui na zona     , se o meu sensor que está a 6 pisos de altura marcou 0.6 imaginem junto ao solo     . Muito bom e a máxima hoje deverá ficar tb pelos 12 e a proxima minima poderá ser menos negativa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Dez 2006 às 09:09)

Aqui fica o panorama às 7h pelo pelo país    











































Na minha estação registei como mínima às 7h:49 4,3ºC.
Neste momento céu limpo e 5,6ºC.


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 09:18)

Aqui ceu limpo e 2.8     , digamos que está um dia agradavel para passear na rua


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2006 às 10:03)

Agora 3,1ºC, com -2,5ºC de mínima. 

Esta poça de água ainda está gelada.





Na estação meteorológica, -2,6ºC às 8 h.


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 10:21)

Sigo com 4.8, realmente temos em perspectiva um dia muito frio


----------



## Pedro Canelas (10 Dez 2006 às 11:17)

Boas,

Por aqui tive uma minima de 7.0ºC e neste momento já tenho 11.0ºC, ainda não foi à rua mas pelo barulho do vento deve estar cortante 
De resto ceu sem nuvens totalmente limpo com 1032hPa.


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 11:42)

E a esta hora estou com 8,6. Vamos ver se tenho nova máxima abaixo dos 12


----------



## albertoisla (10 Dez 2006 às 11:59)

boas!! minima de 4,6º agora 11,5ºC céu sem nuvens


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2006 às 12:31)

Bom dia por aqui fiquei com uma mínima de 5,9ºC  mas atenção agora que já é quase inicio da tarde tenho ainda 9,6ºC  a pressão está nos 1031hpa  que bela temperatura a esta hora por aqui


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (10 Dez 2006 às 12:43)

Boa tarde
a minima foi de 3,4º
agora esta 10,7º
1030 hpa
ceu limpo


----------



## Luis França (10 Dez 2006 às 12:45)

Com mínima de 6º C tenho agora 11º C (e não vai chegar a 12º). Sem contar com a X Flare que está a chegar hoje...


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2006 às 13:20)

Mínima de 1.2ºC. Neste momento tenho 6.0ºC


----------



## Senador (10 Dez 2006 às 13:30)

Minho disse:


> Mínima de 1.2ºC. Neste momento tenho 6.0ºC


----------



## dj_alex (10 Dez 2006 às 13:47)

Em madrid a minima foi de 2,7ºC e a maxima de 10ºC ontem....

neste momento estao 8ºC


----------



## Zoelae (10 Dez 2006 às 14:00)

Não há ninguém aí em Bragança k tenha a bondade de tirar umas fotos bem geladas aí a essas serras em redor?


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 14:09)

PoR aqui era 8 horas da mnha registei 5ºC! Neste momento tou com 10ºC. O que tudo indica que por volta das 15 horas a temperatura vai começar a baixar, i vou ter um fim de tarde i uma noite mt fria! A rondar os 2ºC mas tb ja n sei se é 2ºC ou se é 6ºC ontem decretaram alerta amarelo para setubal! Hoje ja o retiraram.Mas tb quando eles dao mais e quando faz menos. N percebo nada, que incompetentes  

Ceu completamente limpo, com vento moderado ( gélido )


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2006 às 14:25)

Aqui neste momento tenho 11,0ºC por esta hora ontem começou a baixar!


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2006 às 14:29)

Como é habitual, o IM actualizou a sua previsão das mínimas já depois delas se terem dado...  

Bem aqui tive uma mínima de -1,3ºC, por fim a primeira geada... Neste momento 7,0ºC, 42% hr, 1034 hPa e um ponto de orvalho de -5,1ºC. Céu limpo e vento em calma, perfeito para uma descida acentuada da temperatura a partir das 16h.

Kim, acho que algumas mínimas se registaram antes das 7h. Lembro-me de alguma localidades que antes de me ir deitar tinham uma temperatura mais baixa.



Zoelae disse:


> Não há ninguém aí em Bragança k tenha a bondade de tirar umas fotos bem geladas aí a essas serras em regor?



Ainda tirei uma ou outra mas além de as serras se verem mal o zoom 12x da minha câmara não presta.


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 14:37)

Fil disse:


> Como é habitual, o IM actualizou a sua previsão das mínimas já depois delas se terem dado...
> 
> poix tenho pena de termos tante gente incopetente no IM. Porque e um serviço de xtrema responsabilidade, i importante há sociadade. Enfim tamos em Portugal. Por aqui 10,5ºC. Vento acalmou. Espero que a temperatura começe a desxer por volta das 15.


----------



## dj_alex (10 Dez 2006 às 14:41)

A turistrela ja tem a estância aberta com 2 pistas e 2 teleskis abertos...as pistas abertas sao verdes e sao uma miseria de pistas...nem 50m devem ter...


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 14:46)

dj_alex disse:


> A turistrela ja tem a estância aberta com 2 pistas e 2 teleskis abertos...as pistas abertas sao verdes e sao uma miseria de pistas...nem 50m devem ter...


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 15:11)

Luis França disse:


> Boas,
> Fui almoçar a Setúbal e o frio de rachar que se sentia no cais (16h) era de estalar a pele. Quando saí meia-hora depois, o carro marcava 8,8º C e, pelos vistos deve estar a baixar, Logo edito umas fotos da célula que estava por cima da Arrábida.
> Agora tenho aqui 8º C em Benfica.




Podias por as fotos que tiraste da celula que estava por cima da arrabida


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2006 às 15:27)

Graças às nuvens altas hoje a máxima não está a ter hipotese nenhuma. Temp actual: 7.8ºC. Muuuito baixa aqui para Melgaço para um suposto dia anticiclónico


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Dez 2006 às 16:13)

miguel disse:


> Bom dia por aqui fiquei com uma mínima de 5,9ºC ...



Miguel aposto que até abanaste a estação para ela baixar essa décima e ficares na casa dos 5!  

Por aqui 11,4ºC e até ao momento é a maxima, mais quatro décimas que ontem  .


----------



## Weatherman (10 Dez 2006 às 17:13)

Por aqui neste momento 8.4ºC


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2006 às 17:55)

A temperatura lá vai descendo.... 5.5ºC

Fotos de hoje ao fim da tarde..


----------



## dj_alex (10 Dez 2006 às 18:00)

Minho disse:


> A temperatura lá vai descendo.... 5.5ºC
> 
> Fotos de hoje ao fim da tarde..





Boas fotos Minho!! Grande por do sol....


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2006 às 18:05)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Miguel aposto que até abanaste a estação para ela baixar essa décima e ficares na casa dos 5!



     se fosse assim eu não a parava de abanar toda a noite  

Aqui tive uma máxima de 11,4ºC menos 0,9 do que a máxima de ontem  neste momento tenho 9,9ºC e 1029hpa


----------



## Mago (10 Dez 2006 às 18:09)

Boas
Aqui pela primeira vez a minima desceu abaixo de zero, hoje 7h40 tive -0,1ºC, agora tambem esta muito frio e hoje ainda deve descer pelo menos ao um abaixo de zero. Os locais mais abrigados já têm geada a noite. A pressão é que acho muito elevada 1034 hpa e ja teve em 1036...

Agora estão 2,8ºC


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 18:24)

Bem máxima de 13.8 e esperava menos, mas prontos, tudo bem. Neste momento sigo com 8.6, vamos a caminhar pra primeira negativa da epoca


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 18:27)

Por aqui ainda não foi hoje que cheguei aos 0ºC  

1.6ºC/13.8ºC com 6.8ºC neste momento (mas há pouco até tinha 6.2ºC  ). Acho que o IM foi muito optimista ao prever 1ºC de mínima para o Porto amanhã, duvido muito que seja possível alcançar tal temperatura


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2006 às 18:32)

Por cá já estou com 4.8ºC....


----------



## Weatherman (10 Dez 2006 às 18:40)

Por aqui já vamos com 5.2ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2006 às 18:45)

4,6ºC neste momento e 7,9ºC de máxima.

Geadas durante a noite, montanhas cobertas de neve, assim já está certo para esta época do ano


----------



## Sanxito (10 Dez 2006 às 19:04)

Boas... Eu por aki sigo com 10,9ºc, ontem a esta hora estava eatagnado nos 9,9ºc... A minima esta noite foi de 7,5ºc, muito alta.


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 19:06)

Estive a ver as mínimas de hoje e acho curioso o facto de entre as capitais de distrito só Vila Real, Viseu, Bragança e Guarda terem tido uma mínima mais baixa que a de Pedras Rubras. Para além disso, costumo ter uma diferença de 2/3ºC nas mínimas em relação às de Pedras Rubras, e hoje só lhes fiquei a ganhar por 0.3ºC  

Entretanto por aqui já baixou para os 5.3ºC há cerca de 5 minutos atrás, mas de repente voltou a subir para os 6.1ºC


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2006 às 19:09)

Dan disse:


> 4,6ºC neste momento e 7,9ºC de máxima.
> 
> Geadas durante a noite, montanhas cobertas de neve, assim já está certo para esta época do ano



Tá quente pra esses lados, aqui já vou em 2,9ºC  

A máxima foi de 7,4ºC, e no forno onde se situa a estação meteorológica, ultrapassou os 9ºC.

Minho, também tivemos essas mesmas nuvens altas por cá 




A Sanábria vista de minha casa


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2006 às 19:15)

Fil disse:


> Tá quente pra esses lados, aqui já vou em 2,9ºC
> 
> A máxima foi de 7,4ºC, e no forno onde se situa a estação meteorológica, ultrapassou os 9ºC.
> 
> ...



Tem estado uma tarde bem agradável  
Já desceu para 4,0ºC

Assim a Sanábria já está mais apresentável.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Dez 2006 às 20:24)

Por aki não sei mesmo o k se passa mas não desce de maneira nenhuma. vou começar a pensar seriamente em dar um mergulho na praia    estou com 10,2ºc


----------



## Rog (10 Dez 2006 às 20:40)

Por aqui 11,4ºC; 1033hpa; céu muito nublado, vento moderado


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 21:14)

Por aqui 4.7ºC, não me parece que de madrugada chegue próximo dos 0ºC 

Ás 19h Arouca (está a cerca de 25/30km em linha recta de minha casa) já ia com 2.1ºC e Lamas do Mouro com -1.0ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2006 às 21:16)

meus amigos! hj fui ate ao marao!simplesmente magnifico!neve apartir dos 800 metros mas c acumulação apartir dos 1000 metros! no alto do marao (1415 metros) a tempratura as 13:00 era de uns simpaticos -3 graus negativos     e com quase 1 metro de altura de neve  !!



amanha publico as fotos!


----------



## Sanxito (10 Dez 2006 às 21:27)

por aki continua a descer lentamenta estou com 9,9ºc


----------



## thunder-storm (10 Dez 2006 às 21:39)

o tipo do IM já veio dizer q o frio veio mesmo para ficar...q com a excepção de 3ª feira...esta semana q vem os termometros não devem variar mt deste fds...


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2006 às 21:41)

73% de Hr e 1,0ºC.


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 21:44)

por aqui 4.6 e a descer a bom ritmo. Nota-se que o frio está bem instalado em todo o norte


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 21:52)

Por aki tenho 7ºC a descer lentamente.


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2006 às 21:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> meus amigos! hj fui ate ao marao!simplesmente magnifico!neve apartir dos 800 metros mas c acumulação apartir dos 1000 metros! no alto do marao (1415 metros) a tempratura as 13:00 era de uns simpaticos -3 graus negativos     e com quase 1 metro de altura de neve  !!
> 
> 
> 
> amanha publico as fotos!



Um metro, tens a certeza??  

Fico mega-impacientemente a aguardar essas fotos! 

Aqui tenho 1,5ºC estancados


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Dez 2006 às 22:01)

Por aqui hoje temp. muito mais alta que ontem, seja a máxima que ficou nos 11,4ºC (mais 4 décimas que ontem), seja na temp. a esta hora que ainda vai apenas nos 7ºC.


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 22:05)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por aqui hoje temp. muito mais alta que ontem, seja a máxima que ficou nos 11,4ºC (mais 4 décimas que ontem), seja na temp. a esta hora que ainda vai apenas nos 7ºC.




Pareçeme que a intensidade do friu k era esperada esta a diminuir


----------



## Tiagofsky (10 Dez 2006 às 22:16)

Bem este fim d semana foi algo d brutal mm!Fui para a minha aldeia em Tras os Montes e foi mm em cheio que acertei no fim d semana para la ir!Nevou a 500m misturado com chuva(sem acumular), e a acumular a 800!Pelo menos deu para matar saudades da nossa amiguinha!Hoje no regreso ainda vi o marao pintado pela cor imaculada que tanto nos apraz!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Dez 2006 às 22:28)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Bem este fim d semana foi algo d brutal mm!Fui para a minha aldeia em Tras os Montes e foi mm em cheio que acertei no fim d semana para la ir!Nevou a 500m misturado com chuva(sem acumular), e a acumular a 800!Pelo menos deu para matar saudades da nossa amiguinha!Hoje no regreso ainda vi o marao pintado pela cor imaculada que tanto nos apraz!!



E as fotos Tiagofsky?


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2006 às 22:38)

Este episódio deixou bastante neve na cordilheira Cantábrica.

Em Portugal, dá para ver as Serras do Noroeste, o Alvão, o Marão, Montemuro, Montesinho e a Estrela.





Numa escala maior:
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...006344/Europe_3_01.2006344.terra.721.500m.jpg


----------



## Tiagofsky (10 Dez 2006 às 22:41)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E as fotos Tiagofsky?



Infelizmente, na 5ª feira com a ansia de sair de casa pa ir la pa cima eskeci-me da makina.. O melhor é andar sempre com ela no carro...Da próxima não falho!


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 22:43)

Por aqui a temperatura está completamente estabilizada, neste momento 4.3ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2006 às 22:59)

Aqui agora tenho 8,0ºC e 1030hpa...parece que a temperatura está a descer mais rápido nos últimos minutos vamos lá ver.


----------



## Zoelae (10 Dez 2006 às 23:04)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Bem este fim d semana foi algo d brutal mm!Fui para a minha aldeia em Tras os Montes e foi mm em cheio que acertei no fim d semana para la ir!Nevou a 500m misturado com chuva(sem acumular), e a acumular a 800!Pelo menos deu para matar saudades da nossa amiguinha!Hoje no regreso ainda vi o marao pintado pela cor imaculada que tanto nos apraz!!



Nevou a 500m?? onde em k parte foi isso?


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2006 às 23:28)

Ás 22h. Elvas com 8,1ºC e Estremoz ali mesmo ao lado com 1,6ºC  e Lisboa/Geofisico com 9,7ºC e Almada com 4,9ºC.

Aqui tenho 0,8ºC e nota-se que esta noite existe mais humidade, de certeza que vamos amanhecer com nevoeiro e que segundo o IM poderá ser persistente.


----------



## Rog (10 Dez 2006 às 23:38)

por aqui 11,4ºC; céu nublado, sem chuva


----------



## Mago (10 Dez 2006 às 23:41)

Por aqui 0,9ºC por enquanto céu estrelado....


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Dez 2006 às 23:45)

Fil disse:


> Ás 22h. Elvas com 8,1ºC e Estremoz ali mesmo ao lado com 1,6ºC  e Lisboa/Geofisico com 9,7ºC e Almada com 4,9ºC.
> 
> Aqui tenho 0,8ºC e nota-se que esta noite existe mais humidade, de certeza que vamos amanhecer com nevoeiro e que segundo o IM poderá ser persistente.



Durante as próximas 2 horas estarei ausente, estou a juntar os trapitos e vou-me mudar para Estremoz!   

Fil nem parece teu, a explicação deve-se à falta de vento! 






Por aqui 6,5ºC e descendo lentamente, já melhorou qualquer coisa, mas ainda assim muito calor para o dia e hora!


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 00:01)

Sigo com 3.4 e a descer


----------



## Zoelae (11 Dez 2006 às 00:18)

LUPER disse:


> Sigo com 3.4 e a descer



Como tens este ano Tºs tão baixas!!
Luper tu recalibraste o termómetro, para temperaturas mais baixas, só para te dares por satisfeito, pois assim tens sempre temperaturas mto baixas, ideais para consolidares a tua teoria do arrefecimento global!


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Dez 2006 às 00:21)

Zoelae disse:


> Como tens este ano Tºs tão baixas!!
> Luper tu recalibraste o termómetro, para temperaturas mais baixas, só para te dares por satisfeito, pois assim tens sempre temperaturas mto baixas, ideais para consolidares a tua teoria do arrefecimento global!



Hummmmmm   LUPER a sonda é lá fora, não DENTRO do frigorífico


----------



## Luis França (11 Dez 2006 às 00:30)

vaga disse:


> Podias por as fotos que tiraste da celula que estava por cima da arrabida













http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/12/cells-over-arrbidasetbal.html


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2006 às 00:34)

Luis França disse:


>



brigadO. Lindo mxm


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2006 às 00:59)

Aqui neste momento tenho 7,0ºC e a descer lentamente


----------



## Sanxito (11 Dez 2006 às 01:25)

boa noite pessoal, cheguei agora e na rua está um vento gelado, a temperatura parece estar bem mais baixa k os 8,7ºc marcados na estação...


----------



## Sanxito (11 Dez 2006 às 02:08)

Bem por aki continuo com algum vento e uma temperatura de 8,4ºc, espero k desça bastante mais..


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Dez 2006 às 08:03)

Manha fresquinha.... 2.2º C de minima esta noite. Mas ontem fiquei pelos1.7ºC


----------



## Fil (11 Dez 2006 às 08:12)

Por aqui tive uma mínima de -1,4ºC. Neste momento -0,4ºC, 86% e 1035 hPa. Afinal nada de nevoeiro


----------



## dj_alex (11 Dez 2006 às 09:04)

Bom dia!!

A mínima desta noite foi de -1.9ºC em Madrid....AS 8 horas espanholas a temperatura na cidade universitaria era de -0.8ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Dez 2006 às 09:16)

Bons dias,

Fil na EMA do IM desceu bem!   -2,5ºC é obra!

As temperaturas às 7h em Portugal, nas Emas do nosso IM.











































Por aqui em casa a mínima ficou nuns altos 4,5ºC, devido essencialmente ao vento .
Actuamente 6,4ºC com céu limpo e 1028 hPa.


----------



## dj_alex (11 Dez 2006 às 09:32)

Grande trabalho Kim....Quado tempo demoraste a tirar as figuras e a por aqui?


----------



## Sanxito (11 Dez 2006 às 11:01)

bom dia pessoal. Eu por aki registei 7,1ºc de minima menos 0,4 k ontem... neste momento acho k algo se passa com o sensor poix tenho 14,3 marcados. parece-me demasiado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Dez 2006 às 11:22)

VRSA

Min registada 6.7Cº


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 11:28)

Boas

Hoje mínima de 3,7ºC, menos 1,2ºC que ontem!
O Kim é o o nosso olho de Coruja Alex!


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 11:30)

]ToRnAdO[;20016 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> Min registada 6.7Cº



Então como tá isso ai nos tropicos?   Por aqui tive 1.3 de minima e os dias que se aproximam são muito esperançadores para minimas sempre inferiores a 5 e máximas inferiores a 15


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Dez 2006 às 11:40)

LUPER disse:


> Então como tá isso ai nos tropicos?   Por aqui tive 1.3 de minima e os dias que se aproximam são muito esperançadores para minimas sempre inferiores a 5 e máximas inferiores a 15



Parece que os tropicos estao a gelar tambem!!! Esta vaga de frio esta a dar com os meus estudos em maluco 

Embora a max esteja a resistir bem, mas a min escangalha isto tudo!!!

á um grande desfalque na variaçao termica por aqui!!


----------



## dj_alex (11 Dez 2006 às 11:41)

]ToRnAdO[;20022 disse:
			
		

> Embora a max esteja a resistir bem, mas a min escangalha isto tudo!!!


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 11:42)

]ToRnAdO[;20022 disse:
			
		

> Parece que os tropicos estao a gelar tambem!!! Esta vaga de frio esta a dar com os meus estudos em maluco
> 
> Embora a max esteja a resistir bem, mas a min escangalha isto tudo!!!
> 
> á um grande desfalque na variaçao termica por aqui!!




então tu pensas que vais ficar num país tropical?   O Algarve tb vai arrefecer e muito vais ver. Dá uns 6 a 8 anos ao clima e vais ver o país tropical. A mini idade do gelo da Idade do Gelo está de volta :assobio: :assobio: :assobio: :assobio:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Dez 2006 às 11:46)

LUPER disse:


> então tu pensas que vais ficar num país tropical?   O Algarve tb vai arrefecer e muito vais ver. Dá uns 6 a 8 anos ao clima e vais ver o país tropical. A mini idade do gelo da Idade do Gelo está de volta :assobio: :assobio: :assobio: :assobio:




Vamos ver, mas a maior prova que eu tenho de o clima Algarvio estar a tropicalizar-se sao de especies de animais ou insectos (borboleta do monaco) estarem a vir para estas bandas!!

Á dois anos para vermos este tipo de borboletas tinhamos que ir no minimo ás Canarias!! Outras especies de plantas tambem estao a fixar-se aqui!!!

Mas claro que so falta ver os cocos a darem á costa


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 11:50)

]ToRnAdO[;20028 disse:
			
		

> Vamos ver, mas a maior prova que eu tenho de o clima Algarvio estar a tropicalizar-se sao de especies de animais ou insectos (borboleta do monaco) estarem a vir para estas bandas!!
> 
> Á dois anos para vermos este tipo de borboletas tinhamos que ir no minimo ás Canarias!! Outras especies de plantas tambem estao a fixar-se aqui!!!
> 
> Mas claro que so falta ver os cocos a darem á costa



  O Inverno vai mostrar às borboletas do monoco que têm o GPS avariado, vais ver. Este A plantado em cima de nós vai fazer estragos nas minimas e máximas. Vamos ver se ainda tenho em Dezembro a média de Janeiro passado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Dez 2006 às 11:52)

LUPER disse:


> O Inverno vai mostrar às borboletas do monoco que têm o GPS avariado, vais ver. Este A plantado em cima de nós vai fazer estragos nas minimas e máximas. Vamos ver se ainda tenho em Dezembro a média de Janeiro passado




Ja tinha reparado!!


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2006 às 12:14)

As nuvens altas não têm deixado a temperatura subir muito. 
Neste momento 4,0ºC com -2,8ºC de mínima.


----------



## Fernando_ (11 Dez 2006 às 13:15)

Dan disse:


> As nuvens altas não têm deixado a temperatura subir muito.
> Neste momento 4,0ºC com -2,8ºC de mínima.



4,0º... fresquito... 
En Madrid, céu sem nuvem, a las 13:00 h., *7,4º*. Mínima, *-1,9º*, día típico de anticiclón en invierno...
Mínimas por fim frías en capitales do interior de Espanha: *0,8º* en Badajoz, *-0,7º* en Toledo, *-3,0º *en Guadalajara, *-3,7º *en Burgos y Soria, *-4,5º *en Albacete,  y *-5,6º* en Teruel...

Comprimentos


----------



## Serrano (11 Dez 2006 às 13:51)

Ontem, no meu posto de observação a máxima foi 8.4 graus e a mínima 0.6 graus, enquanto esta noite a temperatura não baixou de 1 grau, é o que dá estar na encosta, em que as mínimas não são assim tão espectaculares...

Dizer que na passada sexta-feira tivemos a visita da neve, que durante a madrugada ainda "pintou" de branco os telhados, depois chegou a nevar com 3 graus no final da manhã e a meio da tarde, mas sem "coalhar".

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Dez 2006 às 14:02)

eu por aki estou com 13,7ºc mas já tive 15,1ºc...


----------



## Mago (11 Dez 2006 às 14:11)

LUPER disse:


> O Inverno vai mostrar às borboletas do monoco que têm o GPS avariado



   

Por aqui estão agora 6,2ºC a minima foi de -0,8ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2006 às 14:39)

olá em Setubal tive a mínima mais baixa até agora 5,4ºC neste momento tenho 11,7ºC já bateu a máxima de ontem...pressão 1026hpa


----------



## Luis França (11 Dez 2006 às 15:47)

Borboletas do Mónaco?? Não serão as famosas borboletas monarca?


----------



## Mago (11 Dez 2006 às 16:05)

Borboleta do Monaco nao conheço essa espécie  
As borboletas monarcas sim mas são borboletas tipicas no continente Americano e que na sua emigração chegam a fazer 2200 km, nao é uma tipica borboleta tropical até porque parte da sua vida passa-a em latitudes mais a norte.

Os animais que mais acusam e que revelam as anomalias climáticas são as aves por exemplo as cegonhas algumas delas já não emigram para àfrica aguentam-se pela terra quente do alentejo douro etc Uma que tem o ninho aqui perto de minha casa deve chegar daqui a 4 semanas  






desculpem o off-topic mas foi so para dar seguimento às Borboletas do Monaco


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2006 às 17:36)

Bem por aqui a máxima foi de 12,1ºC mais uma máxima bem fria! neste momento já vou com 10,7ºC


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2006 às 17:41)

Minina registada as 8 horas da mnha 4,8ºC. Neste momento tou com 10ºC!


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2006 às 17:51)

Céu limpo e 4,5ºC neste momento.

Hoje os valores de temperatura foram um pouco mais baixos.

-2,8ºC / 7,4ºC.


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 18:05)

Hoje aqui tá porreio, cheguei agora da rua e o carro acusa 5   , tá bonito


----------



## Mago (11 Dez 2006 às 18:29)

Condições às:
18:30 de 11/12/06
*Temperatura*
 4.7°C


----------



## Sanxito (11 Dez 2006 às 19:48)

boa tarde pessoal... Tál e qual nos outros dias por esta hora tenho 9,9ºc sem vento... tenho fé k hoje desça dos 7,1ºc...


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2006 às 20:00)

Bom acabei de sair de rua estive 30 minutos na rua! N da pa aguentar.    Por mais casacos que tenha o frio e insuportavel! o vento gelado e de mais! brutal mxm! Neste momento tenho 8ºC axo estranho para tanto frio so esta temperatura! enfim pareçe ke vou ter uma noite mais gelada pk ontem por esta altura tinha 10ºC! i agr tenho 8ºC...


----------



## Santos (11 Dez 2006 às 20:02)

Por aqui vamos com 6,9ºC, 1028 Hpa e céu limpo


----------



## Mago (11 Dez 2006 às 20:12)

vaga disse:


> Bom acabei de sair de rua estive 30 minutos na rua! N da pa aguentar.    Por mais casacos que tenha o frio e insuportavel! o vento gelado e de mais! brutal mxm! Neste momento tenho 8ºC axo estranho para tanto frio so esta temperatura! enfim pareçe ke vou ter uma noite mais gelada pk ontem por esta altura tinha 10ºC! i agr tenho 8ºC...



 

Imagina "Vaga" aqui que só já estão 3ºC e vai-se aguentando bem também porque não há vento.
Deve ser do hábito


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 20:25)

mag0 disse:


> Imagina "Vaga" aqui que só já estão 3ºC e vai-se aguentando bem também porque não há vento.
> Deve ser do hábito



estou com 4.9 e na rua na se pode estar parado, só em movimento, mas logo vou dar uma volta pra sentir o bafo


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2006 às 21:17)

Tenho 1,7ºC, mas os carros e a relva já estão cobertos de geada.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2006 às 21:26)

Dan disse:


> Tenho 1,7ºC, mas os carros e a relva já estão cobertos de geada.



Bem com caraças isso é que é rapidez nessas temperaturas andam a descer muito depressa cuidado para não te cair a geada em cima.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2006 às 21:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem com caraças isso é que é rapidez nessas temperaturas andam a descer muito depressa cuidado para não te cair a geada em cima.


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 21:44)

Por aqui 4.4 parece que parou pra descansar um bocado


----------



## Tiagofsky (11 Dez 2006 às 21:47)

mag0 disse:


> Imagina "Vaga" aqui que só já estão 3ºC e vai-se aguentando bem também porque não há vento.
> Deve ser do hábito



É natural que o "Vaga" sinta mais frio, uma vez que o clima é mais húmido...Eu tambem quando vou para a minha aldeia (caso deste fim d semana) suporto na boa os 0ºC ou -1ºC,mas aqui no Porto bate-se bem o dente apenas com 5 ou 6..!!O frio seco e o frio humido são bem distintos!


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2006 às 21:52)

0,4ºC e 75% de Hr.


----------



## Mago (11 Dez 2006 às 21:57)

2,7ºC a descer muito timidamente...


----------



## Minho (11 Dez 2006 às 22:32)

O raio desta nuvens médias/altas não deixam a temperatura descer   
Braga
Temp Actual: 9.9
1029 hPa


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 22:57)

Minho disse:


> O raio desta nuvens médias/altas não deixam a temperatura descer
> Braga
> Temp Actual: 9.9
> 1029 hPa



Já tive 4,2 e agora 4,8. As nuvens estão a ameaçar uma bela minima


----------



## Santos (11 Dez 2006 às 22:59)

Aqui na aldeia estão 4,7ºC, o v/amigo Santos foi agora tomar uma café e ñão há ninguém na rua só ele


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2006 às 23:09)

As nuvens também já chegaram aqui, o que fez subir a temperatura. Neste momento 2,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2006 às 00:02)

Céu completamente nublado e 0,9ºC.


----------



## Fil (12 Dez 2006 às 00:17)

Porcaria das nuvens ainda vão estragar a geada! Aqui tenho 2,2ºC depois de ás 23h ter chegado a 1,3ºC...

A máxima hoje foi de 6,8ºC.


----------



## Santos (12 Dez 2006 às 00:26)

Fil disse:


> Porcaria das nuvens ainda vão estragar a geada! Aqui tenho 2,2ºC depois de ás 23h ter chegado a 1,3ºC...
> 
> A máxima hoje foi de 6,8ºC.



Calma Fil   amanhã vais ter de limpar os vidros todos do carro para poderes conduzir em segurança  vais ver


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2006 às 00:39)

Aqui vou com 7,7ºC neste momento  e 1026hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 00:40)

dj_alex disse:


> Grande trabalho Kim....Quado tempo demoraste a tirar as figuras e a por aqui?



10 minutitos chegam e dá para ir tomando o Peqeuno Almoço ao mesmo tempo!   

POr aqui dia de céu limpo, a máxima foi de 12ºC às 15:20, um pouco mais alta que a de ontem. Actualmente tenho 5,6ºC e descendo muito lentamente com 1024 hPa que a estação tb acusa estar a descer, olha o A a enfraquecer .


----------



## Luis França (12 Dez 2006 às 00:44)

Por aqui estão 7º C . Hoje a mínima foi 4ºC.
De manhã vi muitos rastos persistentes de condensação de aviões (mas alguns já lá estavam desde ontem, logo chemtrails) que deram origem a uns cirros pouco consistentes mas de formas geométricas inconfundíveis. Enfim, controversos...


----------



## Fil (12 Dez 2006 às 01:09)

Santos disse:


> Calma Fil   amanhã vais ter de limpar os vidros todos do carro para poderes conduzir em segurança  vais ver



Não me parece, está completamente nublado e a cair chuva miudinha com 2,0ºC


----------



## Zoelae (12 Dez 2006 às 01:11)

Fil disse:


> Não me parece, está completamente nublado e a cair chuva miudinha com 2,0ºC



Pode ser k seja desta k neve aí qqr coisa. Ou pelo menos a agua congele ao chegar ao solo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Dez 2006 às 01:11)

2 graus e a chover??nao neva? k estranho!!!!


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2006 às 01:23)

Aqui a temparatura ta a subir ligeiramente tive a pouco 7,7ºC agora tenho 8,1ºC  esta minima vai ser mais alta .


----------



## Fil (12 Dez 2006 às 01:36)

Não existe frio em altitude para nevar, o máxima que poderia acontecer era cair chuva congelada caso estivesse temperatura negativa á superficie mas também não é o caso. De qualquer modo, já parou de chuviscar e a temperatura subiu mais um pouco para 2,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2006 às 01:44)

Vou me deitar com neste momento 7,8ºC lá fora anda num sobe e dexe mas não sei se chegarei a ter 5 esta noite .... boa noite...


----------



## Zoelae (12 Dez 2006 às 01:59)

Com k então há uma hiperligação escondida no fundo da página, por baixo das horas onde temos acesso à contabilização e estatísticas dos visitantes k passam por cá!!!

Só descobri agora, não estivesse ela escondida...


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 02:02)

Dan disse:


> Tenho 1,7ºC, mas os carros e a relva já estão cobertos de geada.





Fil disse:


> Não existe frio em altitude para nevar, o máxima que poderia acontecer era cair chuva congelada caso estivesse temperatura negativa á superficie mas também não é o caso. De qualquer modo, já parou de chuviscar e a temperatura subiu mais um pouco para 2,2ºC.



Vocês definitivamente parecem morar em cidades diferentes! 

Por aqi tb subiu Já tive 5,1 e agora tenho mais um grau, 6,1ºC. 
Boas noites pessoal da pesada!


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2006 às 04:25)

por aki a temp continua a descer, vou nos 7,8ºc contra os 7,1ºc de minima na noite passada, penso ultrapassar pk o céu ainda tá limpo...


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2006 às 04:59)

já tive 7,7ºc mas subiu pros 8,0ºc. o céu ficou nublado, o vento continua a soprar fraco e a pressão tem vindo a descer e está nos 1027... esta noite já não vai atingir a minima passada...


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2006 às 09:11)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Vocês definitivamente parecem morar em cidades diferentes!
> 
> Por aqi tb subiu Já tive 5,1 e agora tenho mais um grau, 6,1ºC.
> Boas noites pessoal da pesada!




São é momentos diferentes. Ontem, começou a gear lá para as 20 h, pois o céu ainda estava limpo. Lá para as 23 h as nuvens cobriram o céu e deixou de gear, começando também a subir a temperatura. Durante a madrugada esteve a chover com valores inferiores a 2,0ºC. Às 7:30 tinha 1,8ºC e chovia. 

0,7ºC de mínima esta madrugada.


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2006 às 09:31)

Estive a ver os valores da estação meteorológica de Bragança.

Mínima de 0,1ºC e 0,3mm de precipitação esta madrugada. Se temos tido estes valores na madrugada do dia 9


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Dez 2006 às 09:41)

VRSA

Min registada 6.9Cº

Nesta Altura: 9.4Cº com ceu muito nublado e prestes a chuver  

E o ventinho gelido de nordeste?? uiui 

O ceu esta a ficar muito negro--carga de agua a caminho!!!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2006 às 09:50)

Tornado ...ainda és mais fanático pela chuva do que eu  ... não chove tão cedo !!


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2006 às 09:58)

bom dia pessoal esta noite tive uma minima igual á da noite passada, chegou aos 7,1ºc e agora tenho 10,7ºc com algumas nuvens altas...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Dez 2006 às 10:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Tornado ...ainda és mais fanático pela chuva do que eu  ... não chove tão cedo !!



Pois, nao sei se posso concordar contigo!! é porque ja caiu umas pinguitas!!  

E á medida que o ceu escurece a temp caiu!!!  8.7Cº

Este Levante promete temperaturas muito baixas!!!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2006 às 10:29)

Isso sim .. concordo contigo e pelo jeito parece dominar nos próximos ... pelo menos 12 dias !!


----------



## LUPER (12 Dez 2006 às 11:24)

Acredito que as temperaturas ficarão gélidas com o passar dos dias, aqui tive minima de 5.4, pq as nuvens estragaram a festa, mas esta noite elas já c´´a não estarão


----------



## Rog (12 Dez 2006 às 11:36)

Por aqui 13,4ºc; aguaceiros durante a noite e manhã; céu nublado; 1033hpa


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2006 às 13:10)

Aqui tive uma mínima de 6,4ºC mais um graus que a noite passada neste momento tenho 11,5ºC continua mto frio esta noite espero bater a minima mais baixa ate agora


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2006 às 13:22)

Eu na minha casa, ontem ao final do dia tinha 6ºC positivos, e durante o dia não passa dos 10ºC!!
 Um conselho .. não façam as vossas casas com varanda como eu tenho a minha ... no Verão torro .. no Inverno gelo !!


----------



## dj_alex (12 Dez 2006 às 14:54)

A minima em Madrid ficou-se pelos -0.6. Bem mais quentinho que ontem....Mais semana e meia e já volto para Portugal..o que significa que vou levar com minimas abaixo de zero ate voltar..parece-me...


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2006 às 17:26)

por aki está a descer bem e espero k continue, estou com 11,7ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Dez 2006 às 17:56)

VRSA

Tive uma max de 12.8Cº!! 

Epah...agora nao sei mas á pele uns 10Cº, a diminuir!!


----------



## Seringador (12 Dez 2006 às 17:57)

dj_alex disse:


> A minima em Madrid ficou-se pelos -0.6. Bem mais quentinho que ontem....Mais semana e meia e já volto para Portugal..o que significa que vou levar com minimas abaixo de zero ate voltar..parece-me...




Isso é o mais certo


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2006 às 19:34)

Em 2 horas desceu 1ºc estou agora com 10,7ºc...


----------



## Santos (12 Dez 2006 às 19:35)

Por aqui neste momento estão 8,7ºC, e 1026 Hpa


----------



## Nuno (12 Dez 2006 às 19:49)

Por aqui aki tenho 10ºC a descer! mt friu na rua


----------



## Mago (12 Dez 2006 às 20:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Tornado ...ainda és mais fanático pela chuva do que eu  ... não chove tão cedo !!



Aurélio poe no teu perfil mais ao menos a região onde te encontras para uma pessoa melhor se situar e nao ter de andar a ver no tópico das apresentações em que zona estás a "debitar" esses valores 

Por aqui estou com 6ºC a minima foi de 1,1ºC foi um dia um pouco mais ameno do que o de ontem


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2006 às 20:53)

já baixou dos 10ºc e acredito k mesmo lentamente continue a baixar, hoje não temos vento nenhum. estou com 9,9ºc


----------



## Minho (12 Dez 2006 às 21:00)

Por Braga as nuvens estão a demorar em deixar-nos e com isso a temperatura ainda está nos 12.6ºC  

A mínima desta noite foi 9.2ºC


----------



## Nuno (12 Dez 2006 às 21:07)

Por aqui 9,0ºC!


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 21:23)

Dan disse:


> São é momentos diferentes. Ontem, começou a gear lá para as 20 h, pois o céu ainda estava limpo. Lá para as 23 h as nuvens cobriram o céu e deixou de gear, começando também a subir a temperatura. Durante a madrugada esteve a chover com valores inferiores a 2,0ºC. Às 7:30 tinha 1,8ºC e chovia.
> 
> 0,7ºC de mínima esta madrugada.



Yap!   tens razão!  Mas é uma situação menos cumum, começar a gelar e acabar com temp. min. mais amena!  



Aurélio disse:


> Eu na minha casa, ontem ao final do dia tinha 6ºC positivos, e durante o dia não passa dos 10ºC!!
> Um conselho .. não façam as vossas casas com varanda como eu tenho a minha ... no Verão torro .. no Inverno gelo !!





mag0 disse:


> Aurélio poe no teu perfil mais ao menos a região onde te encontras para uma pessoa melhor se situar e nao ter de andar a ver no tópico das apresentações em que zona estás a "debitar" esses valores
> 
> Por aqui estou com 6ºC a minima foi de 1,1ºC foi um dia um pouco mais ameno do que o de ontem



Pois o mag0 já disse tudo!   Como estás aqui há menos tempo, eu também ainda não fixei a tua localização  e lá vai o kimcarvalho todo embalado a caminho das apresentações... então lá relembro... *Faro*!! A ver se é desta que fica cá dentro da pouca massa cinzenta que tenho!  

Por aqui a min. ficou nuns altos 5,1ºC e de máxima ia esturrando com os 11,8ºC . O dia iniciou-se com muita nebolusidade média e alta e foi despejando mais com o avançar da tarde.

Enfim melhores dias virão!  

Neste momento tenho 7,3ºC com 1024 hPa.

Em todo caso, sinto-me feliz, pois posso-me meter com o Fil , uma vez que segundo os dados do IM as temp. às 19h estavam assim...


----------



## dj_alex (12 Dez 2006 às 21:29)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Em todo caso, sinto-me feliz, pois posso-me meter com o Fil , uma vez que segundo os dados do IM as temp. às 19h estavam assim...


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 21:37)

E às 20h continua...


----------



## Mago (12 Dez 2006 às 21:50)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E às 20h continua...



"KimCarvalho" sou de Trancoso (Guarda) Beira Interior, ou antiga Beira Alta.






*Ganhei !!!*


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2006 às 22:00)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E às 20h continua...



  

Neste momento 5,7ºC e já se vêem as estrelas


----------



## Rog (12 Dez 2006 às 22:15)

Boas, Por aqui 13,5ºC; céu nublado, 1029hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 22:23)

mag0 disse:


> "KimCarvalho" sou de Trancoso (Guarda) Beira Interior, ou antiga Beira Alta.



Claro que sei de onde és!   Eu estava a referir-me ao marafado do Aurélio e aproveitei o teu post onde também referias a mesma dúvida por ele não ter, ainda, colocado a sua localizaçãp por debaixo do avatar! 
 Dan se já vês as estrelas lá se vai a minha vitória!


----------



## Rog (12 Dez 2006 às 22:37)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E às 20h continua...



Nessa corrida não posso entrar... mas posso entrar na "quem tem a mais alta" 






(círculo mal feito  estes canhotos )


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Dez 2006 às 22:50)

Fantástica imagem....das nossas serras !!!

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Spain/2006345/Spain.2006345.aqua.250m.jpg


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 22:52)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Nessa corrida não posso entrar... mas posso entrar na "quem tem a mais alta"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HA HA HA


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Dez 2006 às 22:52)

A cordilheira cantabrica ... está fabulosa. Mas o nosso PNPG, PNM, PNSE, PNA .... e castro daire....n ficam muito atras.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Dez 2006 às 22:53)

lool


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2006 às 23:15)

Aqui a minha maxima ficou pelos 12,7ºC agora tenho 9,1ºC e 1025hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 23:18)

MeteoPtg disse:


> A cordilheira cantabrica ... está fabulosa. Mas o nosso PNPG, PNM, PNSE, PNA .... e castro daire....n ficam muito atras.



Estas fotos de satélite do rapidfire, são sempre um espectáculo!


----------



## Fil (13 Dez 2006 às 01:27)

Pois é kim  as nuvens não estão a deixar a temperatura descer e teimam em não ir embora as malditas  

Tenho 5,7ºC, 85% e 1033 hPa. Os extremos do dia foram 1,9ºC / 8,7ºC.

Ah, antes que me esqueça...


----------



## Mago (13 Dez 2006 às 01:49)

Agora pelas "Terras de Bandarra "

Posto 1: 4.3°C  " estação Lidl"
Posto 2: 5,3ºC  " termometro analogico"

1028hpa

Boa Noite para todos


----------



## Sanxito (13 Dez 2006 às 02:29)

Boa pessoal, cheguei agora e tenho 7,8ºc e de certeza k vai bater a minima desta noite passada k foi 7,1ºc...


----------



## Sanxito (13 Dez 2006 às 05:02)

a minima de ontem tá quase batida, estou com 7,2ºc...


----------



## dj_alex (13 Dez 2006 às 09:14)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Fantástica imagem....das nossas serras !!!
> 
> http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Spain/2006345/Spain.2006345.aqua.250m.jpg



   

Grande imagem...pena as nuvens que nao deixam ver melhor a serra...


----------



## dj_alex (13 Dez 2006 às 09:16)

A minima hoje ficou-se pelos 2.5ºC No entanto hoje de manha (8 UTC) continuava bem fresquinho com 2,6ºC na cidade universitaria!! Já agora, os dados da cidade universitaria sao do IMN.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Dez 2006 às 11:50)

VRSA

 Tive uma min as 6:00 de 3,7Cº !!   mas agora estou com 17,5Cº

Parece que foi a noite mais fria da nova temporada aqui no Sul!!!pelo menos nesta zona!!   Hoje ja sera diferente!!


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2006 às 12:00)

]ToRnAdO[;20274 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> Tive uma min as 6:00 de 3,7Cº !!   mas agora estou com 17,5Cº
> 
> Parece que foi a noite mais fria da nova temporada aqui no Sul!!!pelo menos nesta zona!!   Hoje ja sera diferente!!



Um valor quase igual ao meu.

Aqui mínima de 2,9ºC e 7,1ºC neste momento.

Manhã com céu nublado, mas agora já apareceu o sol e a temperatura deve subir um pouco.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Dez 2006 às 12:05)

Dan disse:


> Um valor quase igual ao meu.
> 
> Aqui mínima de 2,9ºC e 7,1ºC neste momento.
> 
> Manhã com céu nublado, mas agora já apareceu o sol e a temperatura deve subir um pouco.




A mim o Sol fez disparar a temperatura!!! ja vou com quase 18Cº!! dos 3,7 para os 18...é muita fruta!!!


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2006 às 12:12)

]ToRnAdO[;20276 disse:
			
		

> A mim o Sol fez disparar a temperatura!!! ja vou com quase 18Cº!! dos 3,7 para os 18...é muita fruta!!!



Aqui também já tenho bastante sol, mas não devo chegar aos 18ºC


----------



## duncan (13 Dez 2006 às 12:37)

dj_alex disse:


> A minima hoje ficou-se pelos 2.5ºC No entanto hoje de manha (8 UTC) continuava bem fresquinho com 2,6ºC na cidade universitaria!! Já agora, os dados da cidade universitaria sao do IMN.



olá eu tenho uma duvida a estaçao do IM geofísico em lisboa apresenta sempre quase sempre temperaturas minimas elevadasem relaçao a outros locais de Lisboa,será que está muito abrigado?


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2006 às 12:59)

duncan disse:


> olá eu tenho uma duvida a estaçao do IM geofísico em lisboa apresenta sempre quase sempre temperaturas minimas elevadasem relaçao a outros locais de Lisboa,será que está muito abrigado?



Localização do Instituto Geofísico.




http://www.igidl.ul.pt/


Não tem uma localização muito favorável para a acumulação de ar frio.

Para a normal de 1961 / 1990 tem um mínimo absoluto de 0,4ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (13 Dez 2006 às 13:22)

Dan disse:


> Localização do Instituto Geofísico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A localizacao nao é bem aquela....O instituto geofisica fica dentro do Jardim Botanico da Universidade de Lisboa. No mapa que o DAN colocou é a zona verde onde diz Sao Mamede.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Dez 2006 às 13:39)

Boa tarde pessoal. eu neste momento tenho 13,7ºc mas a minima esta noite bateu os outros valores com 6,8ºc...


----------



## Serrano (13 Dez 2006 às 13:57)

Pela Covilhã o sol vai brilhando e pela Serra a neve vai derretendo. De momento, estão 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Mago (13 Dez 2006 às 14:03)

9,1ºC e minima de 2,8ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Dez 2006 às 14:50)

Fil disse:


> Pois é kim  as nuvens não estão a deixar a temperatura descer e teimam em não ir embora as malditas
> 
> Tenho 5,7ºC, 85% e 1033 hPa. Os extremos do dia foram 1,9ºC / 8,7ºC.
> 
> Ah, antes que me esqueça...




Realmente, para além do desconcerto que sinto, por haver tão grande diferença entre estações próximas , certamente haverá algo que, ou beneficia as mínimas em Estremoz ou as prejudica em Elvas. É pena é eu nem saber onde ficam ambas. Porque uma delas, ou ambas, não estarão na sua melhor localização...  

Por aqui a minha mínima ficou nos 5,7ºC. Actualmente 13ºC com céu limpo e 1024 hPa.


----------



## dj_alex (13 Dez 2006 às 15:38)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente, para além do desconcerto que sinto, por haver tão grande diferença entre estações próximas , certamente haverá algo que, ou beneficia as mínimas em Estremoz ou as prejudica em Elvas. É pena é eu nem saber onde ficam ambas. Porque uma delas, ou ambas, não estarão na sua melhor localização...
> 
> Por aqui a minha mínima ficou nos 5,7ºC. Actualmente 13ºC com céu limpo e 1024 hPa.




As 3 estacoes de madrid que o IM tem na sua pagina chegam a ter diferencas grandes também...As 15 UTC a cidade universitaria(664m) tinha 13.3ºCenquanto a do Retiro (667m) tinha apenas 10.5ºC. A de Barajas por exemplo que esta a 609 tinha 13.4ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (13 Dez 2006 às 15:40)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente, para além do desconcerto que sinto, por haver tão grande diferença entre estações próximas , certamente haverá algo que, ou beneficia as mínimas em Estremoz ou as prejudica em Elvas. É pena é eu nem saber onde ficam ambas. Porque uma delas, ou ambas, não estarão na sua melhor localização...
> 
> Por aqui a minha mínima ficou nos 5,7ºC. Actualmente 13ºC com céu limpo e 1024 hPa.



A que altitude estao as estaçoes sabes??


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Dez 2006 às 17:47)

VRSA

MAX de hoje: 18.1Cº

Tou com 11.2Cº!!!

Esta a cair!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Dez 2006 às 17:51)

dj_alex disse:


> A que altitude estao as estaçoes sabes??



Não, infelizmente não sei. . A cidade de Elvas (e duvido que a EMA esteja em plena cidade ) está nas cotas 200 a 300 m. E a cidade de Estremoz anda na casa dos 400m e está entre as Serras de S. Mamede e S. da Ossa.
Eu sei que haverá diferença, mas assim tanta!??? Acho pouco provável. Um dia destes ganho coragem e vou até Estremoz verificar _in loco_ esses dados.
No exemplo que apresentas-te é admissível até porque é coisa de menos de 3 graus, mas haver diferenças de 5ºC e por vezes ainda mais... 

A minha máxima hoje disparou e chegou aos _quase-tropicais_ 13,2ºC. Neste momento 10,5ºC e descendo.


----------



## Mago (13 Dez 2006 às 18:45)

Por aqui agora 5ºC que fresquinho.....


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2006 às 19:17)

Céu limpo, 75% de Hr e 4,7ºC.

Hoje: 3,2ºC / 9,1ºC


----------



## Sanxito (13 Dez 2006 às 20:37)

Eu por aki tive 6,8ºc de mínima, 14,4ºc de máxima e estou com 11,2ºc...


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2006 às 21:58)

2,5ºC mas já há geada e gelo nos carros.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2006 às 22:13)

Aqui tive de minima 6,6ºC e de máxima 13,4ºC...neste momento tenho 9,8ºC e 1026hpa


----------



## LUPER (13 Dez 2006 às 22:33)

Bem por aqui uma máxima de 15.7 com uma minima de 3.4


----------



## Minho (13 Dez 2006 às 22:53)

Braga
Finalmente um dia verdadeiramente de Sol de manhã até à noite.. Ufa!  
Temp. Actual: 9.1ºC 
Pressão 1027hPa


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2006 às 23:28)

Minho disse:


> Braga
> Finalmente um dia verdadeiramente de Sol de manhã até à noite.. Ufa!
> Temp. Actual: 9.1ºC
> Pressão 1027hPa



Aqui neste momento tambem tenho 9,1ºC


----------



## Rog (13 Dez 2006 às 23:36)

Boas,
Por aqui 12,5ºC; céu pouco nublado; 1027hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Dez 2006 às 23:38)

Por cá vou nos 7ºC e gelo só na arca . Já nem me lembro como é!? Será frio!??? Será de que cor!??? branco, cinzento??  
Frio frio quando é que tu vens de verdade???


----------



## Mago (13 Dez 2006 às 23:38)

Por aqui 3,6 ºC  céu estrelado


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2006 às 23:54)

Estas condições favorecem a formação de nevoeiro.
A bacia do Douro é normalmente uma região bastante afectada, tanto do lado espanhol como do lado português.


----------



## Mago (13 Dez 2006 às 23:58)

Dan disse:


> Estas condições favorecem a formação de nevoeiro.
> A bacia do Douro é normalmente uma região bastante afectada, tanto do lado espanhol como do lado português.



a situação meterologica que menos gosto é mesmo o nevoeiro....


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 00:05)

A temperatura tem variado um pouco. Já registei 0,9ºC e agora está em 2,2ºC. 

Geada, pelo menos, desde as 20.30 h.


----------



## LUPER (14 Dez 2006 às 00:05)

Aqui 4.3    tá frio lá fora, vamos a uma minima sub 0?


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 00:07)

mag0 disse:


> a situação meterologica que menos gosto é mesmo o nevoeiro....



Mas é essa que dá origem às imagens espectaculares de sincelo.


----------



## Mago (14 Dez 2006 às 00:23)

Dan disse:


> Mas é essa que dá origem às imagens espectaculares de sincelo.



tens razão mas a temperatura parece um pouco ainda alta para sincelo... nessa optica até que me agrada


----------



## Nuno (14 Dez 2006 às 00:32)

Agora 8,0ºC....eu por aki tou a espera ke xege a siberiana na maxima força    pk assim n me safo! a minha minina baixa aos 3ºC 4ºC e semp as 7,8 horas da amnha!! a ver se xega a siberiana para ter  
0, -1 -2 como o ano passado


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2006 às 00:50)

vaga disse:


> Agora 8,0ºC....eu por aki tou a espera ke xege a siberiana na maxima força    pk assim n me safo! a minha minina baixa aos 3ºC 4ºC e semp as 7,8 horas da amnha!! a ver se xega a siberiana para ter
> 0, -1 -2 como o ano passado



Eu aqui tenho neste momento 8,5ºC ,1026hpa e 87%HR que agrava mais o frio que se sente...pois é vaga poderemos ter essas temperaturas para a semana vamos lá ver


----------



## Sanxito (14 Dez 2006 às 00:50)

Boa noite pessoal, cheguei agora mesmo e estou com 8,9... a miníma esta noite deve ser idêntica á da noite passada com os 6,8ºc...


----------



## Zoelae (14 Dez 2006 às 01:02)

A noite parece estar fria!!

E o nevoeiro gélido vêm aí!!


----------



## Mago (14 Dez 2006 às 01:23)

Aqui já esta estável na casa dos três graus há bastante tempo, pelos vistos não deve descer muito...
Boa Noite a todos...


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2006 às 01:27)

Aqui vai descendo  lentamente agora tenho 8,3ºC...mto boas noites


----------



## Sanxito (14 Dez 2006 às 03:39)

boas pessoal, continua a descer e estou com 7,5ºc..


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (14 Dez 2006 às 04:48)

Boa noite amigos
por aqui
4.7º
89% hr
1028 hpa
 
  jf


----------



## Sanxito (14 Dez 2006 às 04:59)

eu estou agora com 7,1ºc muito próximo de bater as minímas das ultimas noites...


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 08:09)

Cá está o nevoeiro.

Grande parte da bacia do Douro está coberta por nevoeiro.




Neste momento, nevoeiro e -2,5ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 08:51)

Boas!

Em Madrid pela primeir vez apanhei geada...estavam bem bonitos os jardins da cidade universitaria...pena nao ter trazido a maquina

A mínima ficou pelos -1.3ºC e as 7UTC estavam -0.5ºC.


----------



## Mago (14 Dez 2006 às 09:15)

Bom dia com 0º graus por Trancoso agora, com o nevoeiro formaram-se pequenas particulas de gelo nas arvores, não muito visiveis a distancia mas bem acentuadas de perto... A estação do colega meu deixou de emitir dados para a net às 3h00 da manhã sera que congelou? lol

Em Bragança hoje de manha...






;-)


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2006 às 10:54)

Pois o Sabugal a essa hora estava com -4,0ºC e Setúbal com 2,3ºC. No Algarve as temperaturas também desceram bem!

Em minha casa a mínima foi de -2,6ºC (na estação foi de -2,8ºC) e neste momento estou com -0,9ºC, 100% hr e 1036 hPa. A temperatura está subir bem apesar do nevoeiro denso.

Foi uma bela geada esta manhã, até consegui fazer uma "bola de neve" com o gelo do capot


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 10:58)

Fil disse:


> Pois o Sabugal a essa hora estava com -4,0ºC e Setúbal com 2,3ºC. No Algarve as temperaturas também desceram bem!
> 
> Em minha casa a mínima foi de -2,6ºC (na estação foi de -2,8ºC) e neste momento estou com -0,9ºC, 100% hr e 1036 hPa. A temperatura está subir bem apesar do nevoeiro denso.
> 
> Foi uma bela geada esta manhã, até consegui fazer uma "bola de neve" com o gelo do capot



Boa foto Fil...da para ver o nevoeiro e a geada no chao por tras do carro


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2006 às 11:02)

Fil disse:


> Pois o Sabugal a essa hora estava com -4,0ºC e Setúbal com 2,3ºC. No Algarve as temperaturas também desceram bem!
> 
> Em minha casa a mínima foi de -2,6ºC (na estação foi de -2,8ºC) e neste momento estou com -0,9ºC, 100% hr e 1036 hPa. A temperatura está subir bem apesar do nevoeiro denso.
> 
> Foi uma bela geada esta manhã, até consegui fazer uma "bola de neve" com o gelo do capot



 Bom dia eu aqui tive de mínima na minha estação 6,1ºC ás 8:41 muito longe desses 2,3ºC e sai a essa hora de casa e não senti essa temperatura 

Neste momento tenho 8,8ºC a subir lentamente espero que se mantenha esta subida lenta

PS: bem Fil isso é que foi gear esta madrugada é gelo por todo o lado até senti um pouco desse frio lol


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Dez 2006 às 11:24)

Fil disse:


> Pois o Sabugal a essa hora estava com -4,0ºC e Setúbal com 2,3ºC. No Algarve as temperaturas também desceram bem!
> 
> Em minha casa a mínima foi de -2,6ºC (na estação foi de -2,8ºC) e neste momento estou com -0,9ºC, 100% hr e 1036 hPa. A temperatura está subir bem apesar do nevoeiro denso.
> 
> Foi uma bela geada esta manhã, até consegui fazer uma "bola de neve" com o gelo do capot




Um show Fil   , bem bonita esta imagem! Só de olhar para ela fiquei    Assim sim, já é Dezembro por terras bragantinas!!  

Por aqui hoje já baixei um pouco mais, mas ainda nada que eu considere de destaque. Fiquei nos 4,5ºC às 7h41m.
Neste momento 10,1ºC com céu limpo e 1026 hPa.


----------



## Mago (14 Dez 2006 às 11:30)

- 0,3º C


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2006 às 11:30)

Ok .. pessoal .. agora já podem ver a minha localização ...


----------



## Mago (14 Dez 2006 às 11:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Ok .. pessoal .. agora já podem ver a minha localização ...



Ah Faro ! ok obrigado Aurélio


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2006 às 12:52)

A temperatura vai subindo aos poucos e já vou com 11,2ºC mas nada mau!! o IM prevê para Setúbal hoje uma máxima de 16ºC  pressão nos está nos 1026hpa


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 13:20)

Ja podem ver a estancia da serra da estrela a partir de webcam.

Aqui fica o link e depois e so carregar em webcam.

http://www.turistrela.pt/pistas/pistas.html


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 13:22)

Neste momento, -0,7ºC e nevoeiro. Já se vê algum sincelo nos arbustos e nos ramos mais expostos das árvores.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2006 às 13:24)

Dan disse:


> Neste momento, -0,7ºC e nevoeiro. Já se vê algum sincelo nos arbustos e nos ramos mais expostos das árvores.



Que máxima brutal que vão ter ai em Bragança   aqui vou agora com 11,8ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 13:46)

Foto bem fresquinha, foi tirada agora  

Um pouco de sincelo.




Ainda -0,3ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 13:52)

Dan disse:


> Foto bem fresquinha, foi tirada agora
> 
> Um pouco de sincelo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanxito (14 Dez 2006 às 13:54)

Boa tarde pessoal, eu estou com 13,1ºc e esta noite tive a miníma mais baixa de dezembro mas nada de significativo, 6,7ºc... melhor k nada...


----------



## Mago (14 Dez 2006 às 14:04)

Dan por aqui também esteve mais ou menos assim de manhã agora o nevoeiro já começou a levantar e o sol começa a espreitar
A temperatura então naturalmente já subiu e está em +1,5ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 14:18)

mag0 disse:


> Dan por aqui também esteve mais ou menos assim de manhã agora o nevoeiro já começou a levantar e o sol começa a espreitar
> A temperatura então naturalmente já subiu e está em +1,5ºC



Aqui a temperatura também está a aumentar, já vai em 0,5ºC, mas o nevoeiro mantém-se.


----------



## Serrano (14 Dez 2006 às 14:22)

No meu local de observação, a temperatura não baixou de 2.5 graus, mas existia bastante geada nos campos e gelo na estrada, como o termómetro a marcar 3 graus pelas 9 horas. De momento, na zona baixa da Covilhã estão 11.5 graus com um sol brilhante.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Dez 2006 às 15:14)

eu por aki sigo com 14,2ºc e céu limpo. é a maxima até agora...


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 17:13)

O nevoeiro tem-se mantido todo o dia. 
A máxima de hoje, até ao momento, ficou em 0,7ºC.
Por agora, nevoeiro e 0,0ºC.


----------



## Fernando_ (14 Dez 2006 às 17:33)

dj_alex disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Em Madrid pela primeir vez apanhei geada...estavam bem bonitos os jardins da cidade universitaria...pena nao ter trazido a maquina
> 
> A mínima ficou pelos -1.3ºC e as 7UTC estavam -0.5ºC.



¿Qué tal em Madrid?   

Em meteorología, pocas novedades  
Céu sem nuvem, *9º*
Situación estable em invierno = Contaminación


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 17:52)

Fernando_ disse:


> ¿Qué tal em Madrid?



muy bien


----------



## Minho (14 Dez 2006 às 18:04)

Dan disse:


> O nevoeiro tem-se mantido todo o dia.
> A máxima de hoje, até ao momento, ficou em 0,7ºC.
> Por agora, nevoeiro e 0,0ºC.



Diz lá Dan que não tinhas saudades desse ambiente


----------



## Zoelae (14 Dez 2006 às 18:18)

Que fixe ainda vou chegar ao nevoeiro, pois ele vai durar.´

Tb já tenho saudades desse tempo! 

Já viram os gajos do INM andam malucos!! Então não é que colocam temperaturas quase de verão para bragança! 7º de Máxima, eles deviam era estar lá agora à geada para não se enganarem!


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 18:19)

Minho disse:


> Diz lá Dan que não tinhas saudades desse ambiente



Sim, um verdadeiro dia de Inverno   

Neste Inverno, não devo ter muitos mais dias assim tão frios. Nem nos dias de neve ou até naquelas geadas de -7ºC/-8ºC se obtêm médias destas. É este tipo de situação que costuma dar origem aos dias com médias mais baixas.


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 18:40)

Bastante nevoeiro nas bacias do Douro e do Ebro.

Dia 14 de Dezembro.




http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Europe_3_01/2006348/Europe_3_01.2006348.aqua


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Dez 2006 às 18:45)

Boas isso é que é um fartote de frio!!!!      

Hoje a tua média irá ficar lá pelos 1,5ºC + ou -! Que maravilha!  

Por aqui a máxima ficou nos 13,4ºC, Neste momento 9,8ºC. O dia foi monotono, igual aos anteriores . Céu limpo e vento fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## LUPER (14 Dez 2006 às 18:47)

Dan disse:


> Bastante nevoeiro nas bacias do Douro e do Ebro.
> 
> Dia 14 de Dezembro.
> 
> ...



eu tb quero esse fabuloso nevoeiro, ai que maravilha


----------



## Zoelae (14 Dez 2006 às 18:48)

Dan disse:


> Bastante nevoeiro nas bacias do Douro e do Ebro.
> 
> Dia 14 de Dezembro.
> 
> ...



Tens de nos trazer uma fotos,  do alto da S da Nogueira, sobre o vasto manto de nevoeiro, é k o cume de algumas serras está a descoberto


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 18:57)

Zoelae disse:


> Tens de nos trazer uma fotos,  do alto da S da Nogueira, sobre o vasto manto de nevoeiro, é k o cume de algumas serras está a descoberto



Sim, na imagem de satélite dá para ver a Nogueira, Bornes e mais a norte Montesinho já pegado à Sanábria. 
Vou tentar tirar umas fotos e talvez encontre áreas com bastante sincelo. Nas áreas elevadas e mais expostas, nestes dias, as árvores enchem-se de sincelo, que depois cai para o solo deixando completamente branco.


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 19:05)

Dan disse:


> Sim, na imagem de satélite dá para ver a Nogueira, Bornes e mais a norte Montesinho já pegado à Sanábria.
> Vou tentar tirar umas fotos e talvez encontre áreas com bastante sincelo. Nas áreas elevadas e mais expostas, nestes dias, as árvores enchem-se de sincelo, que depois cai para o solo deixando completamente branco.



Como esta em Dezembro do ano passado.


----------



## Nuno (14 Dez 2006 às 19:08)

Dan disse:


> Como esta em Dezembro do ano passado.



lindo! isso sim se xama de frio a seriu


----------



## Sanxito (14 Dez 2006 às 20:14)

boa tarde pessoal... isso sim dá gosto, frio a sério, eu por cá estou com 11,2ºc e tive uma miníma de 6,7ºc e máxima de 14,2ºc...


----------



## Minho (14 Dez 2006 às 21:41)

Este alerta é que nunca tinha visto! Atenção à aviação  







http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2006 às 21:50)

A minha máxima foi igual á de ontem 13,4ºC neste momento vou com 9,8ºCe 1025hpa


----------



## Minho (14 Dez 2006 às 22:22)

Braga
Neste momento tenho 6.8ºC. 
Pressão 1026hPa


----------



## Sanxito (14 Dez 2006 às 23:07)

Hoje não quer descer, ainda tenho 10,3ºc...


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2006 às 23:14)

Aqui desceu mais um pouco agora tenho 8,6ºC


----------



## Minho (14 Dez 2006 às 23:28)

Em Braga parou nos 6.3ºC....


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 23:37)

-0,6ºC e um nevoeiro bastante denso que deixa tudo molhado.


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2006 às 23:37)

Que luxo, está a "chover" cristais de gelo!!  

Já existem ruas com a vegetação com sincelo, amanhã de manhã vai tar lindo vai  

A minha máxima hoje foi as 00:30 com 1,3ºC e a mínima foi de -2,6ºC. Neste momento tenho -1,0ºC, 100% hr e 1034 hPa.


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 23:42)

Fil disse:


> Que luxo, está a "chover" cristais de gelo!!
> 
> Já existem ruas com a vegetação com sincelo, amanhã de manhã vai tar lindo vai
> 
> A minha máxima hoje foi as 00:30 com 1,3ºC e a mínima foi de -2,6ºC. Neste momento tenho -1,0ºC, 100% hr e 1034 hPa.



Para uma situação de nevoeiro, a precipitação até é considerável, ainda é capaz de deixar algumas décimas de mm.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Dez 2006 às 23:51)

ai de ti senao tira uma fotos bacanas!ai d ti!!!!    lol


----------



## Luis França (14 Dez 2006 às 23:56)

Gostava de ver essas fotos tiradas de manhã bem cedinho!! Vá lá, põe o despertador mais cedo... 

Pela 3ª vez consecutiva temos aí outra tempestade solar! E o clima não dá um salto com tanta radiação? Boa tentativa. Com o despertador bem calibrado ainda vês uma aurora...


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2006 às 00:01)

Ya Fil e Dan queremos amanha ver essas fotos  aqui a temperatura parou nos 8,6ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 00:03)

A temperatura vai baixando (-0,8ºC). O gelo é translúcido. Isto vai ficar com um aspecto muito parecido ao de um dia de chuvisco com congelação.


----------



## Mago (15 Dez 2006 às 00:04)

Boas
Aqui estão 0ºC e um nevoeiro que nao se ve palmo à frente amanha deve estar sincelo por estas bandas também....


----------



## Sanxito (15 Dez 2006 às 00:12)

Por aki é uma seca, parado a olhar pro termometro á espera k desça e nada. tou com 10,2ºc algum vento e pouca humidade...


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 00:12)

Qual a máxima mais baixa de Dezembro em Bragança, de sempre?

Sigo com 4.2


----------



## Rog (15 Dez 2006 às 00:22)

Por aqui 9,2º, céu pouco nublado, 1026hpa


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2006 às 00:24)

Sanxito disse:


> Por aki é uma seca, parado a olhar pro termometro á espera k desça e nada. tou com 10,2ºc algum vento e pouca humidade...



Como é o relevo aí, estás numa zona alta em relação ás zonas que te rodeiam? Se sim, isso é um problema. Além disso, deve haver um efeito de ilha de calor por aí. E depois, claro, o vento é um dos principais inimigos para a descida da temperatura em situações sob o efeito de um anticiclone.



LUPER disse:


> Qual a máxima mais baixa de Dezembro em Bragança, de sempre?
> 
> Sigo com 4.2



Quem me dera ter acesso a esse tipo de dados


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 00:28)

Fil disse:


> Como é o relevo aí, estás numa zona alta em relação ás zonas que te rodeiam? Se sim, isso é um problema. Além disso, deve haver um efeito de ilha de calor por aí. E depois, claro, o vento é um dos principais inimigos para a descida da temperatura em situações sob o efeito de um anticiclone.
> 
> 
> 
> Quem me dera ter acesso a esse tipo de dados



Recordas-te de temperaturas máximas desta ordem? Pessoalmente nunca me recordo, mas eu sou suspeito      , devem ter ficado perto de um record


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2006 às 00:35)

LUPER disse:


> Recordas-te de temperaturas máximas desta ordem? Pessoalmente nunca me recordo, mas eu sou suspeito      , devem ter ficado perto de um record



Em dezembro ou em qualquer altura do ano? Em fevereiro de 2003 houve uma máxima na ordem dos -2ºC para não ir mais longe. Em dezembro, desde 1941 que há dados, de certeza absoluta que já houve máximas bem inferiores as que vou obter nestes dias. Já reparaste que está a iso +6ºC em cima de nós? 

Não é nada de especial, em dias de nevoeiro persistente há sempre temperaturas desta ordem por cá


----------



## Zoelae (15 Dez 2006 às 00:39)

Fil disse:


> Como é o relevo aí, estás numa zona alta em relação ás zonas que te rodeiam? Se sim, isso é um problema. Além disso, deve haver um efeito de ilha de calor por aí. E depois, claro, o vento é um dos principais inimigos para a descida da temperatura em situações sob o efeito de um anticiclone.
> 
> 
> 
> Quem me dera ter acesso a esse tipo de dados



O INM já esteve mto melhor a fornecer dados, se bem se lembram do site antigo, estavam os anos todos mto bem caracterizados e max e min. absolutas, etc.


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2006 às 00:42)

Zoelae disse:


> O INM já esteve mto melhor a fornecer dados, se bem se lembram do site antigo, estavam os anos todos mto bem caracterizados e max e min. absolutas, etc.



Eu guardei esses dados, só tem as máximas e mínimas extremas, não tem as máximas mais baixas e as mínimas mais altas


----------



## Zoelae (15 Dez 2006 às 00:44)

Fil disse:


> Eu guardei esses dados, só tem as máximas e mínimas extremas, não tem as máximas mais baixas e as mínimas mais altas



Exato, isso é verdade


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 00:45)

Que lindo dia que por ai têm  . Cuidadom com o gelo e as quedas!  

Por aqui vou nos 5,9ºC e descendo, hoje talvez chegue novamente aos 4ºC .


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 00:47)

Fil disse:


> Em dezembro ou em qualquer altura do ano? Em fevereiro de 2003 houve uma máxima na ordem dos -2ºC para não ir mais longe. Em dezembro, desde 1941 que há dados, de certeza absoluta que já houve máximas bem inferiores as que vou obter nestes dias. Já reparaste que está a iso +6ºC em cima de nós?
> 
> Não é nada de especial, em dias de nevoeiro persistente há sempre temperaturas desta ordem por cá



A maxima absoluta foi de cerca de 17º para uma media de maximas de 8 em Dezembro. Será assim tão normal essas máximas como queres fazer parecer? Olha a variância


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 00:52)

Fil disse:


> Eu guardei esses dados, só tem as máximas e mínimas extremas, não tem as máximas mais baixas e as mínimas mais altas



Dan, não terá isso? Digo isto porque ele sabe tantos dados de máximas e mínimas absolutas. É possível que pela sua profissão tenha tido acesso aos dados! Tenta perguntar-lhe em off-topic, porque o IM anda à cata e ainda lhe movia um processo!  
É uma conversa recorrente, mas será constitucional nós termos de pagar pelo que já pagámos? É que convém não esquecer que o IM é um organismo público que funciona com os nossos impostos! E o que lhes é permitido fazer... Vender os dados! E


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2006 às 01:10)

LUPER disse:


> A maxima absoluta foi de cerca de 17º para uma media de maximas de 8 em Dezembro. Será assim tão normal essas máximas como queres fazer parecer? Olha a variância



O que eu queria dizer é que máximas baixas como as de hoje são normais em situações de nevoeiro persistente. 17ºC de máxima no mês mais "escuro" do ano, nem no litoral é normal!  



kimcarvalho disse:


> Dan, não terá isso? Digo isto porque ele sabe tantos dados de máximas e mínimas absolutas. É possível que pela sua profissão tenha tido acesso aos dados! Tenta perguntar-lhe em off-topic, porque o IM anda à cata e ainda lhe movia um processo!
> É uma conversa recorrente, mas será constitucional nós termos de pagar pelo que já pagámos? É que convém não esquecer que o IM é um organismo público que funciona com os nossos impostos! E o que lhes é permitido fazer... Vender os dados! E



Pois é kim, na prática deveria ser assim mas infelizmente não é... Acho que institutos do estado como o IM podem comercializar os dados que não sejam do interesse publico geral. Ou seja, dados como as previsões, etc têm a obrigação de torna-los públicos, mas os dados que todos nós queriamos não são obrigados a torna-los gratuitos ao público  Certo certo é que o INM espanhol tem montes de dados interessantíssimos totalmente gratuitos na sua página web


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2006 às 01:18)

Bem vou me deitar com neste momento 7,9ºC vou ter mais uma noite na casa dos 5/6ºC é a sexta noite consecutiva   boa noite pessoal...


----------



## Mago (15 Dez 2006 às 01:24)

Tal como ontem a temperatura mantem-se estável a esta hora mas hoje já está nos *0ºC *. 

Normalmente acompanho as temperaturas na peninsula ibérica pelo Meteoclimac, puxando a tela para baixo tem os dados de uma rede de dezenas de estações meterologicas amadoras com as maximas as minimas do vento, precipitação, temperatura. Penso que para uma pessoa identificar registos na hora e facilmente é ali... ( Fil se puderes regista a tua também não ha nenhuma de Bragança).

Tem também registados os minimos e máximos do Ano de cada estação ( clicar na zona e estação pretendida).

Quem não conhece dê uma vista de Olhos..

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 01:34)

mag0 disse:


> Tal como ontem a temperatura mantem-se estável a esta hora mas hoje já está nos *0ºC *.
> 
> Normalmente acompanho as temperaturas na peninsula ibérica pelo Meteoclimac, puxando a tela para baixo tem os dados de uma rede de dezenas de estações meterologicas amadoras com as maximas as minimas do vento, precipitação, temperatura. Penso que para uma pessoa identificar registos na hora e facilmente é ali... ( Fil se puderes regista a tua também não ha nenhuma de Bragança).
> 
> ...



Bom link mag0!  

Obrigado. 

Por hoje me despeço com 4,9ºC


----------



## Sanxito (15 Dez 2006 às 02:45)

Fil disse:


> Como é o relevo aí, estás numa zona alta em relação ás zonas que te rodeiam? Se sim, isso é um problema. Além disso, deve haver um efeito de ilha de calor por aí. E depois, claro, o vento é um dos principais inimigos para a descida da temperatura em situações sob o efeito de um anticiclone.
> 
> 
> 
> Quem me dera ter acesso a esse tipo de dados



É verdade estou numa zona baixa mas mais alta k ás k me rodeiam, estou a cerca de 30 metros do nivel do mar e na minha janela onde tenho o sensor estou a cerca de 50 metros, mas apesar de não ser um sitio quente costuma ser bem mais freco do k o k tem acontecido, estas situações são raras por estas bandas... lisboa por esta hora está com 10ºc e eu estou com 9,1ºc... um abraço


----------



## Sanxito (15 Dez 2006 às 04:06)

Entretanto começou a desçer a bom ritmo, e já vai nos 7,8ºc...


----------



## Sanxito (15 Dez 2006 às 04:56)

Parece k com este ritmo vai bater a minima da noite passada... sigo com 7,3ºc... até amanhã pessoal


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (15 Dez 2006 às 07:54)

Bom dia
por aqui
3º
91% hr
1025hpa


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 09:37)

Hoje a mínima foi um pouco mais baixa que ontem (-3,4ºC)

Neste momento, nevoeiro e -3,1ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 09:44)

Bons dias.    

Isto hoje arrefeceu mais um pouco,por Bragança então nem se fala!  

Por aqui a mín. ficou nos 3,7ºC na minha estação e já houve geada generalizada dentro da cidade .

Neste momento céu azulinho e 6,9ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (15 Dez 2006 às 09:50)

Dan disse:


> Hoje a mínima foi um pouco mais baixa que ontem (-3,4ºC)
> 
> Neste momento, nevoeiro e -3,1ºC.



Ola Dan como é k estarão por aí as estradas, é k eu quero ir amanhã para aí, e passo numa estradas mto sombrias!


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 09:58)

Zoelae disse:


> Ola Dan como é k estarão por aí as estradas, é k eu quero ir amanhã para aí, e passo numa estradas mto sombrias!



As estradas não estão muito más, a paisagem é que está muito bonita  

Esta manhã.





Mais imagens aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=604


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 10:24)

Aqui na rua também havia gelo e ainda há. É um gelo translúcido, muito denso, o que torna muito difícil limpar os vidros do carro.





Ainda -3,1ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 10:59)

Dan disse:


> Aqui na rua também havia gelo e ainda há. É um gelo translúcido, muito denso, o que torna muito difícil limpar os vidros do carro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda andam nos -3ºC!!  

Esse gelo deve ser parecido com o açucar em caramelo!

Por aqui 8ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 11:05)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ainda andam nos -3ºC!!
> 
> Esse gelo deve ser parecido com o açucar em caramelo!
> 
> Por aqui 8ºC.



Para limpar dos vidros, este gelo é bem pior que a geada  

A temperatura já baixou um pouco. -2,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 11:14)

Dan disse:


> Para limpar dos vidros, este gelo é bem pior que a geada
> 
> A temperatura já baixou um pouco. -2,5ºC neste momento.



Sim como é bastante denso iso já não vai lá com cartão de plástico! Nem se como proceder com gelo assim!  

Dan... olha que a temperatura não baixou, subiu


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 11:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim como é bastante denso iso já não vai lá com cartão de plástico! Nem se como proceder com gelo assim!
> 
> Dan... olha que a temperatura não baixou, subiu



Já estou a ficar maluco   claro que subiu  

Para limpar o gelo, liguei o ar quente e quando começa a derreter um pouco já se consegue raspar melhor. Claro que isto leva mais tempo.


----------



## dj_alex (15 Dez 2006 às 11:30)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim como é bastante denso iso já não vai lá com cartão de plástico! Nem se como proceder com gelo assim!
> 
> Dan... olha que a temperatura não baixou, subiu



  

É do frio....eu compreendo...Aqui em Madrid também tem estado bastante frio de manha, e demora a aquecer.

Hoje ainda ia meio a dormir no metro, que andei a dar um mergulho nas escadas rolantes do metro


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2006 às 11:59)

dj_alex disse:


> É do frio....eu compreendo...Aqui em Madrid também tem estado bastante frio de manha, e demora a aquecer.
> 
> Hoje ainda ia meio a dormir no metro, que andei a dar um mergulho nas escadas rolantes do metro



Espero que não te tenhas magoado! 

Aqui tive por 0,1 decimas a mínima mais baixa até agora com 5,3ºC  neste momento tenho 9,6ºC a subir lentamente que é o que se quer pressão 1025hpa hoje abalo para Grândola e domingo quando regressar posto aqui as temperaturas que registei lá


----------



## dj_alex (15 Dez 2006 às 12:03)

miguel disse:


> Espero que não te tenhas magoado!



Fiz uma feriada no joelho mas nada demais.


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 12:08)

Aqui 1.3 de minima e geada por todo o lado     , que venha a próxima semana


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2006 às 12:26)

dj_alex disse:


> Fiz uma feriada no joelho mas nada demais.



Bem do mal ou menos pelo menos não partiste nada  

Aqui ja vou com 10,1ºC mas olhem a hora  mais um dia friooo hoje é o oitavo dia consecutivo com temperaturas abaixo dos 14,7 por aqui


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 12:28)

dj_alex disse:


> Fiz uma feriada no joelho mas nada demais.



Desejo-te as melhoras rápidas , e já agora bons frios


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2006 às 13:54)

Hoje tive uma mínima de -2,7ºC. O nevoeiro continua em força e há muito sincelo nas plantas, principalmente nas zonas onde havia mais vento. A máxima até ao momento foi de 0,3ºC. Neste momento estou com 0,2ºC, 100% hr e 1032 hPa.

Em Setúbal ás 07h estavam 1,2ºC! Miguel a tua casa deve ter um forno subterrâneo  

O Sabugal desceu de -4ºC!


----------



## Nuno (15 Dez 2006 às 13:58)

Fil disse:


> Hoje tive uma mínima de -2,7ºC. O nevoeiro continua em força e há muito sincelo nas plantas, principalmente nas zonas onde havia mais vento. A máxima até ao momento foi de 0,3ºC. Neste momento estou com 0,2ºC, 100% hr e 1032 hPa.
> 
> Em Setúbal ás 07h estavam 1,2ºC! Miguel a tua casa deve ter um forno subterrâneo
> 
> O Sabugal desceu de -4ºC!



Podias me dizer qual e a tua fonte de informaçao para dizeres a temperatura de setubal! e que eu moro ao lado da serra na zona mais alta de setubal i tive por volta das 7h da manha 3ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2006 às 13:59)

Fil disse:


> Hoje tive uma mínima de -2,7ºC. O nevoeiro continua em força e há muito sincelo nas plantas, principalmente nas zonas onde havia mais vento. A máxima até ao momento foi de 0,3ºC. Neste momento estou com 0,2ºC, 100% hr e 1032 hPa.
> 
> Em Setúbal ás 07h estavam 1,2ºC! Miguel a tua casa deve ter um forno subterrâneo
> 
> O Sabugal desceu de -4ºC!



 Não sei onde está localizada a estação do IM mas mas é diferenças muito grandes não entendo as mínimas com céu limpo são muito mais baixas do que as que eu registo e as máximas são sempre mais altas tipo agora tenho 11.5ºC e segundo a estação o IM tão 13ºC devem ter a estação deles em Grândola


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2006 às 14:02)

vaga disse:


> Podias me dizer qual e a tua fonte de informaçao para dizeres a temperatura de setubal! e que eu moro ao lado da serra na zona mais alta de setubal i tive por volta das 7h da manha 3ºC



Boas Vaga o Fil tasse a regular pelas estaçoes do IM  que estão no site mas tu vens me dar razão que as temperaturas que lá são apresentadas não correspondem a realidade muitas vezes  tipo eu que moro 23m acima do nivel do mar tive 5,1ºC e tu a 100m tiveste 3ºC ora bate certo


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 14:11)

dj_alex disse:


> É do frio....eu compreendo...Aqui em Madrid também tem estado bastante frio de manha, e demora a aquecer.
> 
> Hoje ainda ia meio a dormir no metro, que andei a dar um mergulho nas escadas rolantes do metro





dj_alex disse:


> Fiz uma feriada no joelho mas nada demais.



 

Cuidado com las escaleras espanhuelas! Processa já esse metro!  Então mas que é isto a ferir um ilustre membro meteolouco! Porrada neles quantos são?! Quantos são!?   

As melhoras rápidas para o joelho!   



vaga disse:


> Podias me dizer qual e a tua fonte de informaçao para dizeres a temperatura de setubal! e que eu moro ao lado da serra na zona mais alta de setubal i tive por volta das 7h da manha 3ºC



Deculpa de te responder eu, mas a fonte é esta:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...onal.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=7&tipoObs=temp
 

Isso hoje em Setúbal arrefeceu à maneira!   

Por aqui vou nos 11,8C e subindo, vamos ver onde pára . Mas nas ruas fechadas do centro da cidade, os termómetros marcavam à pouco 8ºC e com um ventito de nordeste que sopra de quando em vez... brrrrr  , até os ossos gelam!   
Hoje tem sido, sem dúvida, o dia que mais frio tenho sentido, claro que em grande parte devido à HR alta!


----------



## Nuno (15 Dez 2006 às 14:18)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Cuidado com las escaleras espanhuelas! Processa já esse metro!  Então mas que é isto a ferir um ilustre membro meteolouco! Porrada neles quantos são?! Quantos são!?
> 
> As melhoras rápidas para o joelho!
> 
> ...




yah na boa eu ja sabia disso! mas pensava ke ele estava a ver noutra fonte de informaçao  poix tem sido assim nos ultimos dias! de dia um vento gelido! com temperaturas a rondar os 12 graus! hj ja e 14:15 i so tenho 10ºC agr vai começar a desxer! espero ter umas belas mininas esta madrugada  moras mxm em elvas! e que eu tenho familia em barro branco


----------



## Sanxito (15 Dez 2006 às 14:37)

boas pessoal, a miníma por aki igualou a da noite passada com 6,7ºc e neste momento vou com 12,4ºc. Tive pena de a minha mãe se ter eskecido de levar o termómetro na quarta feira, foram pra uma aldeia do concelho do fundão e assim ela fazia uns registos diferentes... É a terra do meu pai (Minas da panasqueira).


----------



## Serrano (15 Dez 2006 às 14:40)

Na zona baixa da Covilhã o termómetro marca 11 graus e continuamos com dias de sol, para quando o regresso da chuva?
A mínima no meu posto de observação ficou-se pelos 2 graus, com bastante geada e gelo, principalmente, nos locais mais abrigados. Depois do Verão, ainda não consegui ter temperaturas negativas, é o que dá morar numa encosta a 775 metros de altitude, situação má para mínimas espectaculares, mas boa para a neve , não se pode ter tudo, não é?

Suadações serranas.


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2006 às 14:54)

Dan disse:


> Já estou a ficar maluco   claro que subiu
> 
> Para limpar o gelo, liguei o ar quente e quando começa a derreter um pouco já se consegue raspar melhor. Claro que isto leva mais tempo.





Dan, eu não tenho muita experiencia, pois os meus carros sempre dormiram na garagem, (são uns lordes!), mas creio que se esfregares álcool no vidro, a humidade tem mais dificuldade em solidificar na superficie...  

Experimentar não custa nada!


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 15:07)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Dan, eu não tenho muita experiencia, pois os meus carros sempre dormiram na garagem, (são uns lordes!), mas creio que se esfregares álcool no vidro, a humidade tem mais dificuldade em solidificar na superficie...
> 
> Experimentar não custa nada!



Já experimentei, nos invernos anteriores utilizava o álcool muitas vezes. Hoje é que não me lembrei de levar


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2006 às 15:34)

Aqui neste momento tenho a temperatura máxima 12,2ºC já sem seta agora é vela a descer e vou agora para Grândola vou ter temperatura muito perto dos zero de mínima quase que aposto


----------



## Serrano (15 Dez 2006 às 15:55)

Dan disse:


> Já experimentei, nos invernos anteriores utilizava o álcool muitas vezes. Hoje é que não me lembrei de levar



Aqui na Covilhã, já vi pessoal a retirar o gelo dos carros com aguardente (bagaço) e resulta na perfeição, deixa é um cheirinho...


----------



## Sanxito (15 Dez 2006 às 15:58)

por aki tmb já está a descer, tive 13,6ºc de máxima e estou com 13,1ºc...


----------



## Luis França (15 Dez 2006 às 16:06)

Eu sei que a malta não liga, mas isto que se está a passar agora não deixa de ser impressionante. Decididamente o Pai Natal quer fritar-nos a todos...    para depois arrefecermos neste frio gelado...


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 16:08)

Luis França disse:


> Eu sei que a malta não liga, mas isto que se está a passar agora não deixa de ser impressionante. Decididamente o Pai Natal quer fritar-nos a todos...    para depois arrefecermos neste frio gelado...



      , para a parte de depois arrefecernos. Visualizas já uma diminuição da actividade solar?


----------



## Mago (15 Dez 2006 às 16:11)

Boas
De manhã o sensor da minha estação como está voltado a nortada estava com uma crosta de gelo que não comunicava dados para a base lá dentro ehehe.

No entanto tenho um termometro daqueles de mercurio na parede ao pé da janela muito fiável e que marcava -1ºC , Agora estão 0ºC um nevoeiro que chegou quase a desaparecer ao meio dia mas já ganhou novamente força.

 

Nota: havia arvores dignas de fotografias mas não tive tempo quando saio do trabalho é noite e o gelo cai durante a tarde


----------



## Luis França (15 Dez 2006 às 16:15)

Nem pensar LUPER. Já estamos na 3ª storm este mês (e das fortes - X9 e X8, G4, S4 e por aí fora) e algo me diz que não vai parar tão cedo. Os tipos da ISS é que estão fritos, ainda devem estar lá no bunker especial, um pouco mais "protegidos". Nós, com o frio e as "compras" nem damos por isso. "São assuntos menores" - muito enganados andamos se pensarmos desta forma. Mínimo, dizias tu? ahahahaha....o que não falta são calhaus aí à deriva à espera de passar/cair nas malhas do Sol/Terra. 
Para além do nosso clima aqui no burgo, _the big picture is out there_!


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 16:20)

Luis França disse:


> Nem pensar LUPER. Já estamos na 3ª storm este mês (e das fortes - X9 e X8, G4, S4 e por aí fora) e algo me diz que não vai parar tão cedo. Os tipos da ISS é que estão fritos, ainda devem estar lá no bunker especial, um pouco mais "protegidos". Nós, com o frio e as "compras" nem damos por isso. "São assuntos menores" - muito enganados andamos se pensarmos desta forma. Mínimo, dizias tu? ahahahaha....o que não falta são calhaus aí à deriva à espera de passar/cair nas malhas do Sol/Terra.
> Para além do nosso clima aqui no burgo, _the big picture is out there_!



  Então o sol está muito activo? Por acaso tenh andado com um humor diferente, será do sol?


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 16:22)

vaga disse:


> yah na boa eu ja sabia disso! mas pensava ke ele estava a ver noutra fonte de informaçao  poix tem sido assim nos ultimos dias! de dia um vento gelido! com temperaturas a rondar os 12 graus! hj ja e 14:15 i so tenho 10ºC agr vai começar a desxer! espero ter umas belas mininas esta madrugada  moras mxm em elvas! e que eu tenho familia em barro branco




Sim vivo mesmo em Elvas, mas esse tal barro branco , não sei o que é??  

Já desce por cá, a máxima assim ficou nos 12,4ºC. NEste momento tenho 11,3C.


----------



## Luis França (15 Dez 2006 às 16:27)

E não és só tu! Aliás, existe uma lista com mudanças de humor e não só, nos seres vivos e Homem. Não tens tido um sono de pedra, cansaço aparente ou irritabilidade explosiva de vez em quando, já para não falar nos zumbidos, enxaquecas, etc. Olha que conheço algumas pessoas e vizinhos que me dizem que estes sintomas lhes são estranhos. Ao que eu respondo: - É do Sol, senhores!!  

Mas também alguma limpidez de pensamentos e raciocínio, acaso estarás a pensar mais rápido e melhor? também é do Sol, nem tudo é mau...


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 16:30)

Luis França disse:


> E não és só tu! Aliás, existe uma lista com mudanças de humor e não só, nos seres vivos e Homem. Não tens tido um sono de pedra, cansaço aparente ou irritabilidade explosiva de vez em quando, já para não falar nos zumbidos, enxaquecas, etc. Olha que conheço algumas pessoas e vizinhos que me dizem que estes sintomas lhes são estranhos. Ao que eu respondo: - É do Sol, senhores!!
> 
> Mas também alguma limpidez de pensamentos e raciocínio, acaso estarás a pensar mais rápido e melhor? também é do Sol, nem tudo é mau...



Falando a sério sinto-me mais capaz no raciocinio logico, mais destreza mental, na resolução dos problema do trabalho  , as coisas que a malta aqui aprende


----------



## Luis França (15 Dez 2006 às 16:39)

Ora viste. 

Se bem reparaste no dia 6-7 deste mês, as pessoas (pelo menos aqui em Lisboa e Sintra) andavam tresloucadas, a discutir por tudo e por nada, palavrões que fervia...desde automobolistas, função pública e por aí fora. E não era da chuva porque começou antes dela vir. Eu li esses sinais e até comentei com alguns amigos e família. Depois ria-me para dentro quando me vinham contar mais "filmes".

Por estas e por outras é que aprecio este fórum e os seus participantes [e visitantes, essas personagens virtuais   que nos acompanham na teoria e na práctica (sentindo na pele os seus efeitos)].

     Meteo


----------



## Nuno (15 Dez 2006 às 18:06)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim vivo mesmo em Elvas, mas esse tal barro branco , não sei o que é??
> 
> Já desce por cá, a máxima assim ficou nos 12,4ºC. NEste momento tenho 11,3C.


 É uma vila ao pe de vila viçosa


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 19:38)

Está literalmente um gelo  

Já tive de andar a raspar gelo do carro às 7 da tarde.

Neste momento, -1,4ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## Mago (15 Dez 2006 às 19:52)

Boas isto parece um congelador
Estão agora
*-1ºC*
1028hpa
97%


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 20:09)

Luis França disse:


> Ora viste.
> 
> Se bem reparaste no dia 6-7 deste mês, as pessoas (pelo menos aqui em Lisboa e Sintra) andavam tresloucadas, a discutir por tudo e por nada, palavrões que fervia...desde automobolistas, função pública e por aí fora. E não era da chuva porque começou antes dela vir. Eu li esses sinais e até comentei com alguns amigos e família. Depois ria-me para dentro quando me vinham contar mais "filmes".
> 
> ...



Pois já somos 3 com alterações! , mas claro que eu sei bem do que é...  Mas  pior chatice é com o sono, sempre cansado (será de ser alentejano ). _Inté_ parece que ando a _fazendo_ directas como há 15 anos atrás!   



vaga disse:


> É uma vila ao pe de vila viçosa



Pois... não conheço!  



Dan disse:


> Está literalmente um gelo
> 
> Já tive de andar a raspar gelo do carro às 7 da tarde.
> 
> Neste momento, -1,4ºC e nevoeiro.



O que é que  mais queres!   . Só se for mesmo uma turma que seja atenta e silênciosa!   



mag0 disse:


> Boas isto parece um congelador
> Estão agora
> *-1ºC*
> 1028hpa
> 97%



_Atão_ mas _vomecês_ andam todos no Pólo Norte ou quê!   

SORTUDOS!!!!

Por aqui também se nota mais frio neste momento já vou com a mesma temperatura que tinha ontem à meia-noite, 6ºC  Hoje será que chego aos 1ºC????


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 20:11)

Hoje a máxima na estação meteorológica ficou em 0,0ºC.

Aqui em casa -3,4ºC / 0,0ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 20:16)

Dan disse:


> Hoje a máxima na estação meteorológica ficou em 0,0ºC.
> 
> Aqui em casa -3,4ºC / 0,0ºC



   

Que mais se pode dizer! :


----------



## Mago (15 Dez 2006 às 20:21)

Dan disse:


> Hoje a máxima na estação meteorológica ficou em 0,0ºC.
> 
> Aqui em casa -3,4ºC / 0,0ºC



Aqui
Temperatura Máxima +0.3°C às 14:35 
Temperatura Mínima -1.7°C às 8:18 

O que mais ajuda estas temperaturas é o nevoeiro que se fez sentir o dia todo.

*Nos Açores:*

A SATA cancelou hoje quatro voos entre as ilhas açorianas devido aos ventos fortes e chuva que estão a atingir o arquipélago, deixando em terra 191 passageiros, anunciou à Lusa fonte da companhia aérea. 

A mesma fonte adiantou à agência Lusa que foram canceladas duas ligações entre a Terceira e São Jorge e dois voos inversos (São Jorge/Terceira). 

A transportadora aérea regional, que efectua as ligações entre as nove ilhas, prevê que os passageiros destas ligações possam chegar ao destino no sábado. 

Segundo o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil, que cita o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), uma superfície frontal fria com ondulações está a provocar chuva, por vezes forte, e vento em todo o arquipélago. 

O IM prevê para os grupos Ocidental e Central vento forte com rajadas até 100 quilómetros por hora. 

Uma fonte do IM em Ponta Delgada adiantou à agência Lusa estar prevista, no entanto, uma melhoria do estado do tempo a partir de domingo.


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2006 às 22:06)

Dan disse:


> Hoje a máxima na estação meteorológica ficou em 0,0ºC.
> 
> Aqui em casa -3,4ºC / 0,0ºC



Bom isso vai ajudar na média de Dezembro que se farta! Em quanto já baixou nesta última semana a média?


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 22:43)

Minho disse:


> Bom isso vai ajudar na média de Dezembro que se farta! Em quanto já baixou nesta última semana a média?



Já baixou uns 3ºC nestes dias, mas ainda está com uma anomalia ligeiramente positiva. Tudo, por culpa dos primeiros dias do mês que foram infernais. O dia 4, que foi o mais quente, apresentou uma média de 13,4ºC , quando o normal em Dezembro é de apenas 5ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 22:46)

Hoje os valores de temperatura são ainda mais baixos que ontem.

Dados da estação meteorológica:
Ontem às 21h -0,1ºC
Hoje às 21h -1,8ºC

Agora, aqui em casa: -2,2ºC


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2006 às 22:46)

Dan disse:


> Já baixou uns 3ºC nestes dias, mas ainda está com uma anomalia ligeiramente positiva. Tudo, por culpa dos primeiros dias do mês que foram infernais. O dia 4, que foi o mais quente, apresentou uma média de 13,4ºC , quando o normal em Dezembro é de apenas 5ºC.



Já viste as perspectivas dos próximos oitos dias? Aposto que vai ficar abaixo da média!


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2006 às 22:47)

Temperatura actual em Melgaço: 1.2ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 22:50)

Minho disse:


> Já viste as perspectivas dos próximos oitos dias? Aposto que vai ficar abaixo da média!



É possível que termine abaixo da média, mesmo com aqueles valores tão elevados do inicio do mês


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Dez 2006 às 23:08)

e esta!    




Steam.com anuncia hoje em seu site oficial, que devido a grandes series de problemas causados pelas chuvas intensas seguidas de tornados, os servidores de todos os jogos que envolvem a steam.com, estarão sendo fechados por tempo indeterminado. Tecnicos que avaliaram os prejuizos causados por tais citados, dizem que provavelmente o sistema voltara a funcionar norMalmente a partir da data 1/1/07



alguem soube deste tornado?


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 23:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> e esta!
> 
> Steam.com anuncia hoje em seu site oficial, que devido a grandes series de problemas causados pelas chuvas intensas seguidas de tornados, os servidores de todos os jogos que envolvem a steam.com, estarão sendo fechados por tempo indeterminado. Tecnicos que avaliaram os prejuizos causados por tais citados, dizem que provavelmente o sistema voltara a funcionar norMalmente a partir da data 1/1/07
> 
> alguem soube deste tornado?



Desculpa lá a minha ignorância, mas onde foram ditos tornados? Nos EUA? Se sim, é normal estão na época deles e tem havido por lá bastantes e com muita destruição!

Voltando ao tópico...

Por aqui neste momento 4ºC e acho que ainda vou bater a mínima do dia que foi atingida às 7h30m (3,7ºC) . Venha o fresquinho!


----------



## tozequio (15 Dez 2006 às 23:23)

Tenho andado meio desaparecido devido à faculdade, que me tem tirado imenso tempo   E agora com exames em Janeiro nem sei como vai ser para acompanhar a melhor altura, meteorologicamente falando, do ano.  

Entretanto e falando de coisas mais alegres  , hoje foi o 1ºdia com mínima negativa por aqui, -0.7ºC. Tive uma excelente máxima de 10.9ºC e neste momento 0.8ºC por aqui


----------



## Zoelae (15 Dez 2006 às 23:29)

O Fil ainda não chegou mas eu acompanho sempre a estação dele e a Tº lá tá a descer em grande velocidade já vai em -2,5º, ainda vai bater os -2,7º já registados na madrugada passada!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 23:30)

tozequio disse:


> Tenho andado meio desaparecido devido à faculdade, que me tem tirado imenso tempo   E agora com exames em Janeiro nem sei como vai ser para acompanhar a melhor altura, meteorologicamente falando, do ano.
> 
> Entretanto e falando de coisas mais alegres  , hoje foi o 1ºdia com mínima negativa por aqui, -0.7ºC. Tive uma excelente máxima de 10.9ºC e neste momento 0.8ºC por aqui



TOZEQUIO!!!!!!!      

Mas tu ainda te lembras de nós, pobres loucos do meteo! 

Bem aparecido sejas! Espero bem que as notas sejam acima dos 16 valores! Queremos que esta família seja um destaque em tudo o que faça!    

Excelente mínima e junto ao mar!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Dez 2006 às 23:39)

xxxi tanta destruição!imagino......


por aki vai bater record ai vai vai! 3,2 neste momento!


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2006 às 23:39)

Esta noite vai bem mais fria que ontem. A próxima manhã deve trazer uma mínima ainda mais baixa.

Já está em -3,1ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (15 Dez 2006 às 23:47)

E o comportamento do nevoeiro Dan, a minha terra fica quase no limite norte do nevoeiro e a alguma altitudev e reparo k é ao nascer do sol o topo do nevoeiro está a mais baixa altitude. Sendo k às vezes de manhã amanhece-se com sol mas depois o nevoeiro recobre outra vez! por k será?

Bem talvez sejam oscilações da coluna de nevoeiro, provocadas pelo o sol k aquece o ar ou será que o nevoeiro diminui durante a noite?? . Em altitudes baixas o nevoeiro é como se fosse uma nuvem de estratos, pois ve-se a sua base, e esta tb sofre oscilações.


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2006 às 23:53)

Bastou o regime de ventos mudar e é ver como desce a temperatura da água do mar...


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 23:56)

Sigo com 4.2 e tive minima de 1.3 e máxima de 13.8, mais um dia   , pra semana vai ser bonito


----------



## tozequio (15 Dez 2006 às 23:56)

kimcarvalho disse:


> TOZEQUIO!!!!!!!
> 
> Mas tu ainda te lembras de nós, pobres loucos do meteo!
> 
> ...



  Se tirar 10 a tudo já não é mau   

Quanto à mínima, sinceramente já começo a duvidar do meu sensor, bem sei que o facto de viver numa encosta virada a Leste e de ter algumas linhas de água subterrâneas nesta zona deve ajudar mas mesmo assim acho o sensor um bocado exageradito...


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2006 às 23:58)

tozequio disse:


> Se tirar 10 a tudo já não é mau
> 
> Quanto à mínima, sinceramente já começo a duvidar do meu sensor, bem sei que o facto de viver numa encosta virada a Leste e de ter algumas linhas de água subterrâneas nesta zona deve ajudar mas mesmo assim acho o sensor um bocado exageradito...



É um sensor psicologicamente débil, pois deixa-se iludir pelo dono


----------



## Nuno (16 Dez 2006 às 00:04)

neste momento tenho 4,5ºC! ate tou parvo  ainda agr e 00 h imagino as 7 h da manha  i tou ao pe do mar tipo reparem as outras temperaturas a volta   http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...onal.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=7&tipoObs=temp


----------



## tozequio (16 Dez 2006 às 00:06)

Minho disse:


> É um sensor psicologicamente débil, pois deixa-se iludir pelo dono



  

Despeço-me por hoje com 1.0ºC mas já esteve pelos 0.4ºC.

Boa noite a todos


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2006 às 00:08)

Zoelae disse:


> E o comportamento do nevoeiro Dan, a minha terra fica quase no limite norte do nevoeiro e a alguma altitudev e reparo k é ao nascer do sol o topo do nevoeiro está a mais baixa altitude. Sendo k às vezes de manhã amanhece-se com sol mas depois o nevoeiro recobre outra vez! por k será?
> 
> Bem talvez sejam oscilações da coluna de nevoeiro, provocadas pelo o sol. Em altitudes baixas o nevoeiro é como se fosse uma nuvem de estratos, pois ve-se a sua base, e esta tb sofre oscilações.



Também já vi isso algumas vezes. Pode ser por um aumento da intensidade do vento. Também com o aquecimento do solo, o nevoeiro sobe e depois acaba por se transformar num estrato. Esse estrato até pode dar origem a alguma precipitação. Em Janeiro e 2005, cheguei a ver cair cristais de gelo desses estratos.


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2006 às 00:14)

Fico por aqui. 
Neste momento cá por Melgaço, 0.7ºC


----------



## Mago (16 Dez 2006 às 01:01)

Boas Noites
Por aqui a estação meterologica amadora do meu colega tem os aparelhos que medem a direcção do vento e a velocidade congelados sem funcionarem. 

O meu sensor externo está com uma crosta de gelo e as vezes ja se passa a comunicar valores para a base lolol ha uma hora ou duas atrás até mandou o valor de -15ºC eheheh mas depois voltou a mandar valor correcto.

Agora estavam -2,2ºC no sensor mas totalmente coberto de gelo, daí que vou acreditar-me no valor do termometro de mercurio que nao congela e debita valor de -1,3ºC o que vai ao encontro de alguns valores de outras estações cá do sitio.

O nevoeiro esta agora com fases ou aparece denso ou até se vê o céu estrelado.


----------



## Zoelae (16 Dez 2006 às 01:09)

Tb já vou dormir, e amanhã sigo...espero ver geada desde as portas de Lisboa


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Dez 2006 às 01:14)

Boas!
Eu ando com o mm problema do tozequio(como eu te compreendo jovem amigo.. )na historia do fim de semestre e aproximação dos exames..!
Agr que tive um pouco d tempo p respirar e me pus a par d td, tou a ver que isto ta bem animado e com previsão de mais animação ainda!Tou a gostar d ver!É incrivel como as penhas douradas estao a ser ESMAGADAS nesta altura nas temperaturas pela regiao inteira d trás os montes..(a esta hra,penhas 4,1ºC ; Bragança e kse tda a regiao superior do Douro com temperaturas negativas)
Ás vezes não é tao favoravel para as temperaturas o local mais elevado! 
Despeço-me por hj com 5,1ºC no Porto e uma noite estreladinha!  
Abraços!


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2006 às 02:49)

boa noite pessoal, hoje estou mais contente a esta hora as minimas dos outros dias já foram batidas... sigo com 6,6ºc


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2006 às 05:30)

Tenho estado aki a olhar pro valor a descer e já vai nos 5,6ºc, com a brisa k corre na rua fica bastante frio...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (16 Dez 2006 às 06:59)

Bom dia
por aqui
1,5º
95% hr
1027hpa
 
jf


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Dez 2006 às 08:36)

Bons dias!!     

Que bela manhã para respirar ar puro e negativo!!  

Este é o aspecto às 6h.   











































Por cá a minha mínima foi até aos 1,8ºC (ainda não foi desta que vi o tracinho - antes do dígito! , vamos ver se é esta próxima noite! ).
No entanto andando de carro, passei por algumas zonas onde o termómetro marcou -0,5ºC.

Neste momento tenho 3ºC e céu limpo, mas amanheceu com neblina e o Sol só agora levantou por cima dela!


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2006 às 11:15)

O dia está mais ou menos como os dois anteriores, com nevoeiro.

Hoje: Miníma de -4,1ºC e máxima, até ao momento, de -1,7ºC. 

Por agora, -2,0ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2006 às 11:40)

por aqui tive uma minima de -1ºc agora tou com 10ºc


----------



## Nuno (16 Dez 2006 às 12:34)

Bom dia eu por aqui tive de minina as 6:30 da mnha 2,4ºC ke bela minina   agr com 9,5ºC


----------



## LUPER (16 Dez 2006 às 12:50)

Minima de 1.7 e actualmente com 9.8, dia muito frio, acredito em mais uma máxima abaixo dos 12    , e meus amigos já se sente o frio que ai vem no ar. As populações por aqui já se queixam do frio, daqui por 1 semana que dirão elas


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2006 às 12:58)

vaga disse:


> Bom dia eu por aqui tive de minina as 6:30 da mnha 2,4ºC ke bela minina   agr com 9,5ºC








 

Por aqui tive uma mínima de -3,6ºC e a máxima até ao momento é a temperatura que registo neste momento: 0,0ºC justos. Não vai ser desta que tenho uma máxima negativa  

O dia de hoje parece uma fotocopia do de ontem, nevoeiro e sincelo pelas ruas. Hoje de manhã apanhei uma "chuvada" de cristais de gelo que quase pareciam micro-flocos e que deixaram uma cobertura quase idêntica á neve nos carros.


----------



## Nuno (16 Dez 2006 às 13:05)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui tive uma mínima de -3,6ºC e a máxima até ao momento é a temperatura que registo neste momento: 0,0ºC justos. Não vai ser desta que tenho uma máxima negativa
> 
> O dia de hoje parece uma fotocopia do de ontem, nevoeiro e sincelo pelas ruas. Hoje de manhã apanhei uma "chuvada" de cristais de gelo que quase pareciam micro-flocos e que deixaram uma cobertura quase idêntica á neve nos carros.



que belas imagens fil  i que belas temperaturas  Tive a reparar que tenho semp as temperaturas mais baixas aqui da zona i mxm ai do norte! pode ser ver nos grafikos do IM ke tive mininas mt abaixo do que algumas rejiões ai do norte! como mxm tu postase esse grafiko as 8 da mnha tinha 0,6 uahh  i ainda n veio o friooo a seriu ke se espera na proxima semana! deverei bater os meus records


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2006 às 13:24)

Boa tarde pessoal, finalmente tive uma miníma porreira pra minha zona. 4,8ºc e agora estou com 12,8ºc... estou ansioso pelo frio k aí vem...


----------



## duncan (16 Dez 2006 às 13:42)

boa tarde, eu vi o quadro das temperaturas mínimas da grande lisboa das 8h, e reparei os 0,6cº de setubal.Eu sempre vivi nesta cidade, conheço bem o clima desta cidade e sei o local onde se encontra a estaçao meteorologica, sei com muita certeza que esta temperatura nao foi real,pois aqui o clima é muito semelhante ao de lisboa e para atingir estas temperaturas de 0cº ou menos tem que haver uma onde de frio muito grande.Gostava de saber se o IM sabe que estas estações automáticas sao fiáveis ou nao,e se sabem se nao sao porque continuam a usá las?   ou qualquer dizem que  setubal tem um clima igual ao de Bragança


----------



## Luis França (16 Dez 2006 às 13:43)

Boas,

Deitei-me às 05:30 quando estava 4ºC lá fora. Há pouco fui ao café e senti uma brisa bem mais gelada do que ontem; já se nota bem mais frio. Agora estão 11ºC.


----------



## Nuno (16 Dez 2006 às 13:48)

duncan disse:


> boa tarde, eu vi o quadro das temperaturas mínimas da grande lisboa das 8h, e reparei os 0,6cº de setubal.Eu sempre vivi nesta cidade, conheço bem o clima desta cidade e sei o local onde se encontra a estaçao meteorologica, sei com muita certeza que esta temperatura nao foi real,pois aqui o clima é muito semelhante ao de lisboa e para atingir estas temperaturas de 0cº ou menos tem que haver uma onde de frio muito grande.Gostava de saber se o IM sabe que estas estações automáticas sao fiáveis ou nao,e se sabem se nao sao porque continuam a usá las?   ou qualquer dizem que  setubal tem um clima igual ao de Bragança


 

Poix amigo! ao dizeres k tem o clima igual ao de lisboa axo k ne melhor coixa ke podes dizer! pk aki enkunto fax 40 graus em lisboa fax 37ºC! i em relaçao se as temperaturas que n sao reais! axo ke deves tar uma pouko enganado! pk eu as 6:30 registei 2.4ºC! I o IM as 8h registou 0,6. I n e por nada ke eles sao IM de portugal! Eu tb semp vivi em setubal desde que nasci i sei perfeitamente i que n e um cilma igual ao de lisboa! i n sou so eu a dizelo! mas td bem cada um tem a sua opiniao e preciso e argumentala


----------



## tozequio (16 Dez 2006 às 13:56)

Por aqui -0.9ºC de mínima e neste momento 10.4ºC


----------



## Nuno (16 Dez 2006 às 13:59)

Neste momento 11ºC. Ceu limpinho


----------



## tozequio (16 Dez 2006 às 15:02)

Por aqui 9.2ºC com máxima de 10.6ºC e o céu completamente coberto por nuvens altas. À 1 da tarde Bragança com -0.7ºC e Vila Real com 0.8ºC


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2006 às 15:19)

Em Melgaço mínima de -0.6ºC. Neste momento 5.6ºC, céu completamente encoberto por alto-estratos.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2006 às 15:23)

Por aki sigo com 13,5ºc, já começou a descer...


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2006 às 15:51)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui tive uma mínima de -3,6ºC e a máxima até ao momento é a temperatura que registo neste momento: 0,0ºC justos. Não vai ser desta que tenho uma máxima negativa
> 
> O dia de hoje parece uma fotocopia do de ontem, nevoeiro e sincelo pelas ruas. Hoje de manhã apanhei uma "chuvada" de cristais de gelo que quase pareciam micro-flocos e que deixaram uma cobertura quase idêntica á neve nos carros.



Esse lado da cidade tem estado um espectáculo  
Por aqui nada parecido com isso, apenas um pouco de sincelo nas árvores


----------



## Luis França (16 Dez 2006 às 16:27)

Já viram a SW dos Açores? Está-se ali a formar qq coisa. Aliás, já começo a ver grandes camadas de alto-estratos por cima de Sintra e a entrar em Lisboa, (daquela crista a norte) »» 11º C


----------



## Luis França (16 Dez 2006 às 16:54)

Por estes lados ainda estão 11º C.


----------



## duncan (16 Dez 2006 às 17:24)

vaga disse:


> Poix amigo! ao dizeres k tem o clima igual ao de lisboa axo k ne melhor coixa ke podes dizer! pk aki enkunto fax 40 graus em lisboa fax 37ºC! i em relaçao se as temperaturas que n sao reais! axo ke deves tar uma pouko enganado! pk eu as 6:30 registei 2.4ºC! I o IM as 8h registou 0,6. I n e por nada ke eles sao IM de portugal! Eu tb semp vivi em setubal desde que nasci i sei perfeitamente i que n e um cilma igual ao de lisboa! i n sou so eu a dizelo! mas td bem cada um tem a sua opiniao e preciso e argumentala



e será que o teu termonto é fiável!? eu nao disse que o clima era igual ao de lisboa mas muito semelhante,enquanto aos 40º eu acho que é raro acontecer em setubal porque como sabes a cidade é influenciada pelo rio sado e quase oceano devido á próximidade do mesmo.ai explica a pouca amplitude termica entre temperaturas minimas e máximas.


----------



## tozequio (16 Dez 2006 às 17:37)

Por aqui já vou em 5.5ºC, desce em flecha apesar das nuvens


----------



## Nuno (16 Dez 2006 às 18:14)

duncan disse:


> e será que o teu termonto é fiável!? eu nao disse que o clima era igual ao de lisboa mas muito semelhante,enquanto aos 40º eu acho que é raro acontecer em setubal porque como sabes a cidade é influenciada pelo rio sado e quase oceano devido á próximidade do mesmo.ai explica a pouca amplitude termica entre temperaturas minimas e máximas.




PoIx o ke intressa sao as provas! i tu n tens nehumas disso! mas na boa cada um tem a sua opiniao!  se sabes mais ke os termomentros i ke o IM tu lá sabes


----------



## Mago (16 Dez 2006 às 18:31)

Boas
Por aqui a noite de frio autentico mas durante o dia aqueceu coisa que não estava a prever pensei que hoje à tarde viria tirar umas fotos do sincelo mas começou a derreter aquando o levantamento do nevoeiro.
Aqui foi:
Temperatura Máxima 4.1°C às 15:04 
Temperatura Mínima -3.3°C às 5:00 

Agora:
*+2,5ºC *


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2006 às 19:09)

Por aqui o nevoeiro não dissipou e voltei a ter uma máxima de 0,0ºC

Hoje: -4,1ºC / 0,0ºC

Continua o nevoeiro com -1,1ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2006 às 19:15)

boas pessoal... por aki estou com 10,3ºc...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Dez 2006 às 19:20)

por aki 8 graus! tozequio nao percebo como aí nos carvalhos e mais frio k aki !!!  

supostamente aki ta mais afastado do mar devia ser mais frio! 


k inveja pa!


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2006 às 19:40)

A nublosidade está a impedir que as temperaturas baixem esta noite. Ainda estão 5.2ºC...


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2006 às 21:41)

Boa noite pessoal desaparecido...  hoje foi tudo passear... eu por aki estou com 9,2ºc mas a descer, no entanto não me aprece k vá descer tanto quanto na noite passada.  
Min.   4,8ºc
Máx. 13,6ºc

Já não está mau mas espero por esta semana k vem, em especial na quarta, se não estou enganado...


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2006 às 21:56)

Bem vou tmb dar uma volta e deixar-vos com uns tórridos 8,9ºc k tenho por aki... te mais logo e k tenham minimas a sério, com um M grande...


----------



## duncan (16 Dez 2006 às 22:10)

vaga disse:


> PoIx o ke intressa sao as provas! i tu n tens nehumas disso! mas na boa cada um tem a sua opiniao!  se sabes mais ke os termomentros i ke o IM tu lá sabes



claro que eu nao sei mai ke os termonmetros nem com os técnicos do im,mas nao sou só eu que neste forum e nao só que acreditam que estas estaçoes automáticas do im nao sao fíaveis,enquanto ás provas como tu defendes que setubal chega com facilidade aos 0º e menos, tu podes enfiar me umas fotos de uma boa geada em setubal,ficarei á espera  abraço


----------



## tozequio (16 Dez 2006 às 23:11)

Ao longe parece que se vislumbra o nevoeiro que marcou o dia em grande parte do interior Norte. As serras estavam completamente invisíveis.






A minha mínima de hoje   Bem fresquinho  







Entretanto por aqui 3.4ºC neste momento e um tecto de nuvens altas que impede que a temperatura desça.




Charlie Moreira disse:


> por aki 8 graus! tozequio nao percebo como aí nos carvalhos e mais frio k aki !!!
> 
> supostamente aki ta mais afastado do mar devia ser mais frio!
> 
> ...



Eu vivo numa zona algo especial... estou numa encosta virada para Leste (fico sem Sol quase que a meio da tarde) a quase 180 metros, numa zona que tem algumas linhas de água subterrâneas, o que penso que propicia a acumulação de frio durante a noite


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Dez 2006 às 23:15)

pois...eu vivo num vale a caminho de valongo rodeado pela serra de santa justa!(348 m)

ja agora onde compras t essa makineta e kt custou parece ser porreira!!


----------



## tozequio (16 Dez 2006 às 23:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pois...eu vivo num vale a caminho de valongo rodeado pela serra de santa justa!(348 m)
> 
> ja agora onde compras t essa makineta e kt custou parece ser porreira!!



É apenas uma modesta estação do Lidl que regista a temperatura interior e exterior, custou-me 15€, já a tenho há quase 3 anos e nunca me deu problemas


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2006 às 23:26)

Há quase 12 horas que o termómetro mantém-se mais ou menos estável, neste momento 5,3ºC.... esta noite as geadas vão ser muito menos intensas e em muitos sítios como cá, nem sequer vai gear...


----------



## tozequio (17 Dez 2006 às 00:02)

As nuvens altas desapareceram e a temperatura baixa acentuadamente, 2.2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Dez 2006 às 00:32)

nada ma essa estação! aki cerca d 4,3º nao devera descer muito mais!o melhor esta reservado para terça e quarta ja vi previsoes de neve para vila real!


----------



## tozequio (17 Dez 2006 às 00:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> nada ma essa estação! aki cerca d 4,3º nao devera descer muito mais!o melhor esta reservado para terça e quarta ja vi previsoes de neve para vila real!



Não me parece que haja precipitação para isso...


----------



## Luis França (17 Dez 2006 às 00:41)

Pois, por aqui já está nos 6,2º C.


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2006 às 01:07)

Aqui o nevoeiro ainda não se dissipou apesar de provavelmente haver nuvens altas por cima da camada de nevoeiro. Talvez seja por isso que a temperatura seja bem mais alta que ontem á mesma hora. Neste momento tenho -0,5ºC, 100% hr e 1036 hPa. Os extremos foram -3,6ºC / 0,5ºC.

Quanto a Setúbal eu confio nas temperaturas da estação. Já viram o relatório mensal de Jan de 2005? Lá Setúbal tem uma média das mínimas de 1,5ºC e isto é um dado que foi sujeito a validação por parte do IM. Esse mês foi muito seco e portanto deduzo que Setúbal tem boas mínimas com tempo seco. Já vi cidades com temperaturas bem mais estranhas como Portimão ou Aljezur, ás vezes com mínimas que desafiam as do interior norte e centro 

Tozéquio grande foto! Deve ser mesmo o nevoeiro que tem congelado o interior durante estes dias


----------



## Sanxito (17 Dez 2006 às 06:02)

Bem já vi k fugiram todos... eu por aki tou com 6,7ºc...


----------



## Sanxito (17 Dez 2006 às 06:28)

Não sei se fugiram ou se o sábado transformou o pessoal, mas eu k estou aki no forum á poucos dias acho k ninguém foge...até por volta da hora de almoço...estou com 6,4ºc...


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2006 às 09:45)

O nevoeiro já desapareceu e a temperatura tem estado a subir. Foi por volta das 8 horas que a temperatura atingiu um valor positivo. Aproximadamente, desde as 21 horas do dia 14 que não passava dos zero graus.

-1,0ºC de mínima esta noite.

Neste momento 1,0ºC.


----------



## LUPER (17 Dez 2006 às 10:09)

Dan disse:


> O nevoeiro já desapareceu e a temperatura tem estado a subir. Foi por volta das 8 horas que a temperatura atingiu um valor positivo. Aproximadamente, desde as 21 horas do dia 14 que não passava dos zero graus.
> 
> -1,0ºC de mínima esta noite.
> 
> Neste momento 1,0ºC.



Hoje tive uma minima mais alta, devido ás nuvens altas, foi então de 4.4 e sigo com 6.3. Esperemoso que a máxima não passe então dos 13º


----------



## Sanxito (17 Dez 2006 às 12:50)

Boas pessoal, eu por aki estou com 13,2ºc, tive  uma miníma de 5,6ºc e já tive 13,9 de máxima...Bom almoço


----------



## Luis França (17 Dez 2006 às 13:06)

Por aqui estão 12,4º C e tive mínima de 4º C.  Aquela depressão cavada a sul dos Açores continua a crescer...


----------



## tozequio (17 Dez 2006 às 13:13)

Por aqui 1.4ºC de mínima e neste momento já vai nos 13.0ºC, dia quente


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2006 às 16:01)

Aqui vai chovendo com 5,5ºC. O chão já começa a ficar molhado.


----------



## Nuno (17 Dez 2006 às 16:08)

Aqui ceu com algumas nuvens altas! temperatura a rondar os 13ºC neste momento 12,5ºC....


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (17 Dez 2006 às 16:19)

Boa tarde

1027hpa a descer
12,6º a descer 
81% hr
ceu com algumas nuvens altas


----------



## tozequio (17 Dez 2006 às 16:24)

11.4ºC por aqui com o céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Tive máxima de 14.8ºC


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2006 às 17:34)

Por cá mínima de -0,7ºC e máxima de 6,3ºC. À noite depois do nevoeiro ter dissipado houve chuva congelada mas por pouco tempo. Neste momento tenho 5,3ºC, 98% hr e 1034 hPa.


----------



## LUPER (17 Dez 2006 às 17:35)

Bem tive uma máxima de 13.3º, neste momento sigo com 11.3.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Dez 2006 às 18:54)

Boas... por aki estou com 10,2ºc
Min.   5,6ºc
Máx. 13,9ºc


----------



## Mago (17 Dez 2006 às 19:01)

Boas noites
Por aqui hoje foi um dia ameno, nem parecia o interior do País

Temperatura Máxima +12.0°C às 14:16 
Temperatura Mínima +0,5ºC°C às 2:51 

Agora *7,5ºC*
1032hpa


----------



## LUPER (17 Dez 2006 às 19:05)

As nuvens altas não deixam a temperatura cair, sigo com 10.2 e ceu muito nubldo com 1031hpa


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2006 às 19:23)

Agora céu nublado e 3,9ºC.

Hoje: -1,0ºC / 5,8ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2006 às 19:57)

Olá pessoal  do tempo  estou de volta de terras alentejanas (Grândola) onde registei as temperaturas mais baixas deste ano  ora vamos ás temperaturas de Sábado mínima de 0,1ºC máxima de 12,1ºC hoje mínima de 0,5ºC máxima de 12,5ºC    pessoal ás 00h tinha sempre 3ºC sabia mesmo bem ir à rua sentir aquele gelo eu fazia fumo com a boca derrepente parecia nevoeiro  a temperatura descia sempre facilmente aos 5ºC até as 21h depois era mais lento principalmente a partir das 1/2 da matina...infelizmente não vi geada Pq. quando acordava já o sol ia alto  mas nas sombras tinha muitas zonas húmidas logo acredito ke tinha havido geada

PS:Finalmente senti  frio a sério


----------



## tozequio (17 Dez 2006 às 20:08)

Por aqui 9.9ºC e céu muito nublado


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2006 às 20:51)

Aqui por Setubal agora tenho 8,0ºC deixo esta imagem ke para a minha estação é quase inedita


----------



## Pedro Canelas (17 Dez 2006 às 21:01)

Boas Miguel,

Tens 11ºC dentro de casa? 
Ainda digo que a minha casa é frio.
A pressão que ai assiná-la é ao nivel do mar ou tem a ver com a altitude da tua casa?Acho essa pressão muito baixa...


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2006 às 21:08)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas Miguel,
> 
> Tens 11ºC dentro de casa?
> Ainda digo que a minha casa é frio.
> A pressão que ai assiná-la é ao nivel do mar ou tem a ver com a altitude da tua casa?Acho essa pressão muito baixa...



Sim a casa é muito fria como é uma casa de ferias e de fim de semana ta sempre fexada mas por si só já é muito fria só se aguenta na sala junto à lareira  quanto à pressão não te sei responder lá tinha esta agora aqui já em Setúbal subiu para os 1030hpa...lá baixa sempre a pressão n sei pq tenho só as serras à volta mas não tou alto pelo contrario


----------



## Mago (17 Dez 2006 às 21:08)

Esteve quase mais frio que aqui..... possa que estranho !!!!


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2006 às 21:20)

mag0 disse:


> Esteve quase mais frio que aqui..... possa que estranho !!!!



Se calhar tiveste  nuvens altas n   lá tive sempre céu limpo


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Dez 2006 às 21:20)

tozequio disse:


> A minha mínima de hoje   Bem fresquinho





miguel disse:


> Aqui por Setubal agora tenho 8,0ºC deixo esta imagem ke para a minha estação é quase inedita



Epá realmente vocês andam com umas temp. interiores que é de      

Bem tozequio a tua temp. interior era menor que a minha na rua!  

Por aqui mais um dia ameno e noite fria.

Mín: 3,3ºC
Máx: 13,5ºC

Actualmente 7,9ºC e céu limpo.

O dia começou com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas que foi despejando ao longo da manhã.


----------



## tozequio (17 Dez 2006 às 21:22)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Epá realmente vocês andam com umas temp. interiores que é de
> 
> Bem tozequio a tua temp. interior eramenor que a minha na rua!
> 
> ...



Eu é que tinha posto a central lá fora a arejar, por isso é que marcava uma temperatura tão baixa  

Aqui dentro estão cerca de 13ºC, mas nos quartos está ainda mais frio...


----------



## LUPER (17 Dez 2006 às 21:24)

tozequio disse:


> Eu é que tinha posto a central lá fora a arejar, por isso é que marcava uma temperatura tão baixa
> 
> Aqui dentro estão cerca de 13ºC, mas nos quartos está ainda mais frio...



Tenho 16.6 no escritorio e acho tão frio


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2006 às 21:30)

Esses valores são muito desconfortáveis para dentro de casa  

Eu tenho 21ºC neste momento. Mesmo nestes dias mais frios, aqui dentro de casa, só desceu aos 17ºC e mesmo assim já não era nada agradável.


----------



## Minho (17 Dez 2006 às 21:40)

miguel disse:


> Sim a casa é muito fria como é uma casa de ferias e de fim de semana ta sempre fexada mas por si só já é muito fria só se aguenta na sala junto à lareira  quanto à pressão não te sei responder lá tinha esta agora aqui já em Setúbal subiu para os 1030hpa...lá baixa sempre a pressão n sei pq tenho só as serras à volta mas não tou alto pelo contrario



Realmente nem eu aqui por Braga tenho essas temperaturas aqui dentro!


----------



## Sanxito (17 Dez 2006 às 21:44)

Estou com 9,2ºc a descer lentamente...


----------



## ALV72 (17 Dez 2006 às 21:47)

Dan disse:


> Esses valores são muito desconfortáveis para dentro de casa
> 
> Eu tenho 21ºC neste momento. Mesmo nestes dias mais frios, aqui dentro de casa, só desceu aos 17ºC e mesmo assim já não era nada agradável.



Bem bom, tens aquecimento central ?
Eu na minha, tenho 14 no escritório e na cozinha estão 16 que é onde estão os termometros. Só se está bem com os aquecedores ao lado.
Um abraço
Joao


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2006 às 22:05)

ALV72 disse:


> Bem bom, tens aquecimento central ?
> Eu na minha, tenho 14 no escritório e na cozinha estão 16 que é onde estão os termometros. Só se está bem com os aquecedores ao lado.
> Um abraço
> Joao



Por aqui, sem aquecimento central é bastante desconfortável. 
Passei o Inverno de 2001/2002 numa casa sem aquecimento e foi terrível. No mês de Dezembro, que foi particularmente frio, lembro-me que na janela da cozinha formava-se gelo durante a noite. Não tinha vidros duplos.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Dez 2006 às 22:43)

Realmente ter aquecimento central é o ideal, mas apenas para quem pode!  
Eu tenho um familiar que tem e quase nunca o liga, apenas em alturas de festa, porque é um verdadeira renda. É a gás mas também conheço quem tenha a gasóleo e se não fosse por poder comprar gasóleo de aquecimento em Espanha tampouco o poderia usufruir frequentemente!

Eu só na sala de estar é que devido ao ar condicionado tenho temperaturas na ordem dos 20/21 graus Celsius.

Por aqui a temperatura tem subido nas últimas horas!  e o céu está limpo. Neste momento 8,8ºC

O mais admirável são estes 4,7ºC de Setúbal, agora também eu começo a dúvidar desta EMA, cá para mim passou-se!


----------



## Nuno (17 Dez 2006 às 22:50)

Desculpem la pessoal! Mas n encontrei o topico de sites de meteO. Por isso vou por aki um site ke axei intressante! 

http://meteo-fa.web.pt/


----------



## Mago (17 Dez 2006 às 23:18)

Falando de temperaturas interiores no meu quarto nao coloco uma sobredosagem de aquecimento e nao deve andar muito superior aos 16ºC , Não sinto frio o calor em demasiado torna-se doentio, talvez seja por não apanhar choques térmicos que já nem me lembra ter uma gripe penso que a ultima foi pelos anos noventa e picos, já nas temperaturas exteriores tambem já me habituei ao frio da Beira Alta apesar do meu fenomeno meterologico preferido nao ser bem o frio mas sim as trovoadas e alta pluviosidade,  lol.

Voltando ao tópico, tal como o Miguel referiu e tem razão aqui houve umas nuvenzitas altas talvez isso tenha condicionado temperaturas mais altas e tenha estado um dia muito ameno.

Vaga já conhecia esse site , é um bom índice de sites meterologicos.  

Actualmente estão cerca de + 7ºC


----------



## Nuno (17 Dez 2006 às 23:27)

Um lindo fim de tarde! a nossa direita podemos ver umas das serras de setubal! aki nesta foto n se apanha mt bem a serra da arrabida mas e ao fundo no lado esquerdo esta a nossa direita e Serra de S.Luis.Podemos ver ao fundo esta especie de nevoeiro ke agr, estes ultimas dias tem vindo a aparecer! Pesso deskulpa pela a imagem tar grande de mais mas esquecime de a por no tamanho normal


----------



## chechu (17 Dez 2006 às 23:51)

Aqui em Saint GErmain en Laye perto de Paris.


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2006 às 23:54)

Aqui neste momento tenho 7,1ºC mas já tive ainda agora 6,8ºC  nem parece que tou em Setubal  no site do IM ainda vou a negativo esta noite pois já está 3,6ºc


----------



## Nuno (17 Dez 2006 às 23:56)

miguel disse:


> Aqui neste momento tenho 7,1ºC mas já tive ainda agora 6,8ºC  nem parece que tou em Setubal  no site do IM ainda vou a negativo esta noite pois já está 3,6ºc





 eu axo que esses 3,6ºC e no cimo da arrabida mas n tenho a certexa! Mas concertexa numa cimo da arrabida ta essa temperatura...


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2006 às 00:04)

Por aqui céu limpo; 12.8ºC; 1028hpa


----------



## Luis França (18 Dez 2006 às 00:06)

Aqui marcham 7ºC e a descer. Já nem falo do grizo que está na rua...


----------



## Sanxito (18 Dez 2006 às 00:13)

boas... eu por aki estou com 8,0ºc mas já tive 7,8ºc... vamos ver no k dá


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2006 às 00:16)

Aqui continuo com 7ºC isto ja nao vai dar grande coisa... talvez lá por terça ou quarta feira a coisa anime o termometro outra vez


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 00:27)

Eheheheh a minha cidade e a 2 mais fria do Continente a seguir a almada! isto mxm pa rir so pode    aonde ek k eu ja vi isto??


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2006 às 00:28)

Almada e Setúbal a bombar!






Coitada de Lisboa, é sempre o mesmo forno...

Aqui tenho 3,7ºC e um nevoeiro muito denso. Hoje dificilmente desço abaixo de 0ºC.

Vaga bela vista que tens aí de casa, aquele monte ficava muito bem de branco, ia parece o monte Fuji


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 00:32)

Fil disse:


> Almada e Setúbal a bombar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    isso n e vista da minha casa amigo fil  eu ja lhe mostro a vista da minha casa


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2006 às 00:37)

Estas temperaturas em Setúbal ke o IM mete dão vontade de rir  eu agora tenho 8,0ºC depois de já ter tido 6,8ºC tbm está muita humidade os carros  tão todos molhadinhos ai que saudades das temperaturas de Grândola aquilo sim valia a pena comentar...


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 00:54)

Esta e a vista da minha casa fil


----------



## Sanxito (18 Dez 2006 às 00:55)

aki estou com o céu limpo e sem vento mas a temp não para de oscilar entre os 7,8ºc e os 8,0ºc... anda assim á uma meia hora...


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2006 às 01:02)

É uma boa vista também, quem dera a muita gente ter uma casa com vista para o mar! Na 1º foto até dá para ver um ovni


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 01:03)

Fil disse:


> É uma boa vista também, quem dera a muita gente ter uma casa com vista para o mar! Na 1º foto até dá para ver um ovni



    É uma gaivotaaa


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2006 às 01:06)

Aqui de novo em queda agora tenho 7,3ºC a ver onde para esta descida espero que não pare tão cedo


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Dez 2006 às 01:12)

vaga: Vais lançado em posts, quase 100 em meia dúzia de dias!  Isso é que é participar!  
Agora um pequenito reparo então quando te apresentas lá para o post 1000 ou será já agora no 100    
A tua vista é boa, mas só ao longe, porque o que tens perto , prédios e mais prédios... Sei bem o que é isso, pelo menos tu ainda tens aguinha à vista, eu nem isso...  

Por aqui baixou bastante na última hora, tenho agora 4,5ºC e descendo a toda a velocidade o que ma faz sonhar com os q1 ou 2 graus Celsius!  .


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 01:17)

kimcarvalho disse:


> vaga: Vais lançado em posts, quase 100 em meia dúzia de dias!  Isso é que é participar!
> Agora um pequenito reparo então quando te apresentas lá para o post 1000 ou será já agora no 100
> A tua vista é boa, mas só ao longe, porque o que tens perto , prédios e mais prédios... Sei bem o que é isso, pelo menos tu ainda tens aguinha à vista, eu nem isso...
> 
> Por aqui baixou bastante na última hora, tenho agora 4,5ºC e descendo a toda a velocidade o que ma faz sonhar com os q1 ou 2 graus Celsius!  .



ainda vou pensar lola minha vista e boa mas so ao longe?  n kimcarvalho! por tras de mim tenho a serra da arrabida! eu moro mxm ao lado dela a minah casa fika a 2 minutos do parque natural da serra da arrabida no verao em 10 minutos tou na praia! Caminhos pela serra i tal Para na falar da caça ke las as vezes faço :P  a ver se amnha de mnha vou ao campo a uma nascente i tiro as fotos da agua congelada custuma mt vexes acontecer isso amnha vou la ver i quanto a minha apresentaçao ta pa breve


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 01:28)

almada i setubal a bombar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Dez 2006 às 01:32)

ka granda loooool 2 grauss! baaaaahhhhhhhhhh : 
k sorte eu aki com uns 9


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Dez 2006 às 01:35)

vaga disse:


> ainda vou pensar lola minha vista e boa mas so ao longe?  n kimcarvalho! por tras de mim tenho a serra da arrabida! eu moro mxm ao lado dela a minah casa fika a 2 minutos do parque natural da serra da arrabida no verao em 10 minutos tou na praia! Caminhos pela serra i tal Para na falar da caça ke las as vezes faço :P  a ver se amnha de mnha vou ao campo a uma nascente i tiro as fotos da agua congelada custuma mt vexes acontecer isso amnha vou la ver i quanto a minha apresentaçao ta pa breve



Acredito que sim, mas as 3 fotos que apresentas (e aqui re-coloco em tamanho de mais fácil apreciação), é só prédios e urbanismo . O que safa é o rio ao fundo .Achas as vistas destas 3 fotos tuas são boas?  















Temos então noções diferentes do que é ter uma boa vista, eu prefiro a Natureza e se possível a nulidade total em urbanização, essa seria minha vista de sonho!  

Quanto ao suspense que manténs na tua apresentação  Olha que ficamos todos aqui a pensar que és algum famoso e vais-nos surpreender um dia destes, serás a Sr.ª Presidente da C. M. Setúbal Maria das Dores Meira!   

Voltando ao tópico , por aqui contínua a descida e vou nos 4ºC!


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 01:42)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Acredito que sim, mas as 3 fotos que apresentas (e aqui re-coloco em tamanho de mais fácil apreciação), é só prédios e urbanismo . O que safa é o rio ao fundo .Achas as vistas destas 3 fotos tuas são boas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ainda perguntas ??? falas em natureza?  se isto ne bom keres mais o ke? uma cidade linda ao beira mar! com um rio fantastico  ke tem uma fauna incrivel! Com uma serra que deslumbra!!! com a naturexa mxm ao meu lado!! a cidade em baixo! no verao fazer belos passeios de barco por as areias i aguas limpidas de troia i arrabida! belas pescarias!  kero mais o k? o que eu demonstro nas imagens e uma parte de setubal! kem n keria morar aki? axo k mt gente aki deste forum gostaria de ter uma vista destas  mas enfim opinioes sao opinioes so temos ke respeitalas poix n, n sou o Presidente da C.M. de setubal
  daki a uns tempos eu direi kem sou trankuilamente


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2006 às 01:53)

Bem a descida não foi nada de especial acabou por voltar a subir e agora voltou a descer  ta nisto agora tenho 7,2ºC e vou me deitar muito boa noite a todos os presentes


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 02:05)

se axas ke isto n e naturexa? n sei o k e pra ti naturexa Com estas fotos me despeço. Va amigo kimcaravalho i amigos do forum! Uma boa noite! abrço


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2006 às 02:07)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Acredito que sim, mas as 3 fotos que apresentas (e aqui re-coloco em tamanho de mais fácil apreciação), é só prédios e urbanismo . O que safa é o rio ao fundo .Achas as vistas destas 3 fotos tuas são boas?
> 
> Voltando ao tópico , por aqui contínua a descida e vou nos 4ºC!



4º graus ????? possa os Deuses devem andar loucos eheheh aqui a esta hora nao baixa dos 6,5ºC fui verificar as temperaturas e nao baixa... Vocês hoje estão todos com umas temperaturas baixas vai lá vai.... 

Vaga eu também prefiro fotografias da natureza, alguns engenheiros civis colegas meus eram capaz de gostar mais dessa floresta de Betão.

No entanto nao deixo de dizer-te que é uma zona bonita onde vives parabens!


Actualização:
Vaga essas ultimas que postaste gosto bem mais... no entanto off-topic


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 02:11)

mag0 disse:


> 4º graus ????? possa os Deuses devem andar loucos eheheh aqui a esta hora nao baixa dos 6,5ºC fui verificar as temperaturas e nao baixa... Vocês hoje estão todos com umas temperaturas baixas vai lá vai....
> 
> Vaga eu também prefiro fotografias da natureza, alguns engenheiros civis colegas meus eram capaz de gostar mais dessa floresta de Betão.
> 
> No entanto nao deixo de dizer-te que é uma zona bonita onde vives parabens!




Obrigada  Neste momento tenho 6,5ºC! Tipo xamas a floresta de betao ao k? akelas fotos de uma cidade? tipo uma cidade tem ke ser assim! mas se aliarmos uma cidade a naturexa axo ke pode dar uma coixa bonita! Epas mas se tu axas ke as imagens ke acabaste de ver sao betao:S n sei mais o ke te posso dixer! entao eu ja n sei o ki e naturexa!  enfim


----------



## Sanxito (18 Dez 2006 às 02:44)

Bem por aki ora sobe ora desce, agora estou com 8,2ºc...Adorei as fotos, o contraste é brutal, dois locais tão proximos e tão diferentes... muito fixe...


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 09:40)

vaga disse:


> se axas ke isto n e naturexa? n sei o k e pra ti naturexa Com estas fotos me despeço. Va amigo kimcaravalho i amigos do forum! Uma boa noite! abrço



Ai que saudades de ver o mar....


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 09:43)

mag0 disse:


> 4º graus ????? possa os Deuses devem andar loucos eheheh aqui a esta hora nao baixa dos 6,5ºC fui verificar as temperaturas e nao baixa... Vocês hoje estão todos com umas temperaturas baixas vai lá vai....
> 
> Vaga eu também prefiro fotografias da natureza, alguns engenheiros civis colegas meus eram capaz de gostar mais dessa floresta de Betão.
> 
> ...



O betão é o melhor amigo do Engenheiro  


Aqui sigo com 5, minima de 4.7 e um nevoeiro que espero não levante hoje, parece Bragança em ponto mais quente


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2006 às 11:27)

Hoje voltou o nevoeiro, mas parece que não vai resistir a dia todo. Já se começa a ver o sol. A mínima registou-se depois das 8h com 0,5ºC. Neste momento tenho 2,4ºC.


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 12:58)

10.1 é a temperatura actual, mais um dia para uma máxima da casa dos 13, esta noite irei exprimentar temperaturas negativas, quase de certeza.

Engraçado que hoje toda a gente se queixa do frio e o general ainda não entrou, quando de espada em punho ele começar a desbravar terreno, vai ser engraçado ver a reação das pessoas, mas principalmente dos nossos amigos jornalis/warmers, que dirão eles?.


Avisos onde estão eles, se fosse de calor os papagaios já ai estavam à seculos a palrear, enfim


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2006 às 13:36)

Estas temperaturas são normais para dezembro, devem estar a queixar-se de ter começado enfim o inverno e ainda faltar tanto para a primavera.

Bem, aqui tive uma mínima de 1,1ºC mas com sorte ainda atinjo uma temperatura inferior ás 00h, dependendo da nebulosidade. Neste momento estou com 6,0ºC, 95% hr e 1031 hPa.


----------



## Luis França (18 Dez 2006 às 13:54)

LUPER disse:


> Avisos onde estão eles, se fosse de calor os papagaios já ai estavam à seculos a palrear, enfim



Não ligam nem aos corvos nem às gralhas....


----------



## Serrano (18 Dez 2006 às 14:06)

No meu local de observação, a mínima ficou-se pelos 4.5 graus, marca registada já no período da manhã, pelas 08 horas, até porque depois da meia-noite ainda estavam 8.5 graus. Por agora, na zona baixa da Covilhã estão 10 graus, esperando-se com ansiedade a descida da temperatura...

Ontem, fui ver o meu Covilhã a Touriz e passei pelo Maciço Central da Serra da Estrela, onde há muita neve para brincadeiras, porque para o esqui deve ser insuficiente. Os primeiros tons de branco encontram-se acima dos 1.500 metros de altitude, havendo bermas da estrada com mais de meio metro de neve, nomeadamente no cruzamento para a Torre.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 14:20)

LUPER disse:


> Avisos onde estão eles, se fosse de calor os papagaios já ai estavam à seculos a palrear, enfim



Acho que andas a exagerar um bocadinho Luper...Os papagaios que tu falas tem douturamentos e montes de artigos publicados em revistas cientificas...Será que a comunidade cientifica está toda louca ou possuido por algum virus???

Ja viste as temperaturas necessárias para lançar os avisos de frio??

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/criterios.jsp

e nao me parecem assim tao disparatadas....


----------



## Sanxito (18 Dez 2006 às 14:30)

Boa tarde pessoal. Eu por aki hoje estou com um dia quase primaveril, já tive 16,8ºc e agora estou com 15,3. ansioso pelos proximos dias...


----------



## mocha (18 Dez 2006 às 15:19)

boas tardes, aqui a temperatura as 13h era de 16ºc.
uma vergonha


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Dez 2006 às 15:30)

mocha disse:


> boas tardes, aqui a temperatura as 13h era de 16ºc.
> uma vergonha



VRSA

Estou na ronda dos 18Cº...um dia magnifico, com uma nortada fresca, e um mar bom para surfar!!!

Estado do Mar:

Temp:16.7Cº

0.5M nos sets maiores de Sul / a rodar para SW!!

Alguns cumulos no ceu...


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Dez 2006 às 15:36)

Vamos esperar para ver no que da o arrefecimento a partir das 18h!  A precipitação é k tb ja vinha..


----------



## mocha (18 Dez 2006 às 15:39)

arrefecimento depois das 18h? impossivel


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Dez 2006 às 15:44)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Vamos esperar para ver no que da o arrefecimento a partir das 18h!  A precipitação é k tb ja vinha..



Precipitaçao so no centro do pais e muito pouco!!! Alguma coisinha para daki a 90h paa o sul!!

E arrefecimento a pique so a partir das 21h!!


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2006 às 15:54)

Temperatura Máxima 7.4°C às 0:00 
Temperatura Mínima 2.4°C às 11:18 

Agora estão +5ºC já se nota algum arrefecimento


----------



## tozequio (18 Dez 2006 às 17:02)

Neste momento 8.9ºC e céu limpo, tive como extremos 3.3ºC/13.2ºC. Muito nevoeiro de manhã.


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 18:32)

dj_alex disse:


> Acho que andas a exagerar um bocadinho Luper...Os papagaios que tu falas tem douturamentos e montes de artigos publicados em revistas cientificas...Será que a comunidade cientifica está toda louca ou possuido por algum virus???
> 
> Ja viste as temperaturas necessárias para lançar os avisos de frio??
> 
> ...



Os papagaios são as pessoas que bombardeiam literalmente a opnião publica com estudos sobre o aquecimento. Já vistes algum estudo sobre o arrefecimento ser apresentado ao público? Eu que me recorde não. Mais, os papagaios para mim são os que dizem que em 2040 o gelo irá todo derreter, por muitos integrais, Navier-Stokes e estatisticas que possas colocar, ninguem poderá fazer afirmações desse tipo com essa certeza. Nós aqui somos amadores (eu pelo menos) e verifico que provavelmente as coisas não serão bem assim como nos querem fazer crer. 

Apenas o tempo dará razão a 1 dos lados, temos de esperar e provavelmente sentados, pq tudo pode não passar da variabilidade normal do clima (tb se vê poucos cientistas desta corrente, tb ela válida). a questão é que o que nos é apresentado é dado como um facto consumado, e aqui de consumado, nem o Sol a girar à volta da Terra o era. Infelizmente os nossos conhecimentos são poucos e os meios muito menos. Nem sabes a sorte que tens em poder ter acesso a dados que eu adoraria ter , quem me dera poder participar num estudo sobre a variabilidade da corrente, mas infelizmente ninguem liga a esse facto (talvez apenas nós por aqui).

Leres todos os dias noticias sobre o aquecimento como aquela das vacas inglesas é hilariante e põe a nú, quanto chega baixo o jornalismo (os verdadeiros papagaios). Mas alguem lhes dá os dados, ou não? 

No verão tudo fala de onda de calor, usas-se médias desactualizadas, EMAS que não funcionam, como podemos dar credibilidade a certos valores? 

Quanto aos critérios, qualquer temperatura minima abaixo dos 1º em Aveiro, dá direito a amarelo. Quantas temperaturas de EMAS abaixo de 1º queres que te apresente este mês do distrito de Aveiro?


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2006 às 18:34)

3,1ºC e céu quase completamente limpo.

Será que é esta manhã que vamos ter a primeira geada a sério? 
É que o nevoeiro e os os terrenos ainda cheios de água tem impedido a descida da temperatura ao nível do solo. 

Hoje: 0,5ºC / 6,9ºC


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 18:43)

LUPER disse:


> Quanto aos critérios, qualquer temperatura minima abaixo dos 1º em Aveiro, dá direito a amarelo. Quantas temperaturas de EMAS abaixo de 1º queres que te apresente este mês do distrito de Aveiro?



Seram assim tantos???? É que pelo weather online a Tmin em aveiro nao passou de 1grau...


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 18:49)

LUPER disse:


> Leres todos os dias noticias sobre o aquecimento como aquela das vacas inglesas é hilariante e põe a nú, quanto chega baixo o jornalismo (os verdadeiros papagaios). Mas alguem lhes dá os dados, ou não?



Só lês o que queres ne??? Ha noticias que nem vale a pena abrir pelo titulo que tem...Sabes e já disse muitas vezes que na net há que saber filtrar...


----------



## Minho (18 Dez 2006 às 18:50)

Temperatura actual em Braga 8.1ºC.
Tem. Minima: 4.3ºC
Pressão 1023hPa
Céu pouco nublado, com aumento gradual nas últimas horas


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 18:56)

dj_alex disse:


> Só lês o que queres ne??? Ha noticias que nem vale a pena abrir pelo titulo que tem...Sabes e já disse muitas vezes que na net há que saber filtrar...



Vê os registos de Anadia e Arouca, tb é Aveiro ou não?   O que te quero dizer é que os alertas estão "fabricados" para as capitais de distrito, mas aplicam-se a todo o distrito, esse principio a meu ver é errado.


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 19:10)

LUPER disse:


> Vê os registos de Anadia e Arouca, tb é Aveiro ou não?   O que te quero dizer é que os alertas estão "fabricados" para as capitais de distrito, mas aplicam-se a todo o distrito, esse principio a meu ver é errado.



Eu entendo-te Luper...Mas se calhar Anadia e Arouca, já sao mais frios por natureza..Entendes?? Se fores comparar a media normal em Anadia e Arouca tem valores mais baixos que Aveiro...


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 19:22)

dj_alex disse:


> Eu entendo-te Luper...Mas se calhar Anadia e Arouca, já sao mais frios por natureza..Entendes?? Se fores comparar a media normal em Anadia e Arouca tem valores mais baixos que Aveiro...



A EMA de Aveiro está quase dentro de água, achas uma boa localização? Eu sou um leigo e acho que não, pq não é minimamente representativa nem mesmo do concelho. Chego a registar valores de minima com mais de 5º no mesmo concelho, ou o alerta é só pro pessoal que mora junto à EMA? Deveriam ter um sistema diferente, talvez como o espanhol ou o dos fogos florestais, por exemplo


----------



## tozequio (18 Dez 2006 às 20:22)

Estou a 0.3ºC da mínima do dia, neste momento 3.6ºC


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 20:29)

tozequio disse:


> Estou a 0.3ºC da mínima do dia, neste momento 3.6ºC



O General está a atacar de supresa os mais incautos. Avisos para quê, fale-se da Sr Carolina       e siga a procissão que ainda agora vai no adro


----------



## Minho (18 Dez 2006 às 20:57)

Vai descendo lenta mas de maneira constante. Neste momento 6.1ºC


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 21:59)

Se fizermos as contas apenas a partir de 1 de Dezembro este mês de Dezembro vai ficar com que anomalia?


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2006 às 22:05)

Aqui tive uma mínima de 6,1ºC e uma máxima de 13,1ºC ...neste momento tenho 10,2ºC


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 22:45)

LUPER disse:


> Se fizermos as contas apenas a partir de 1 de Dezembro este mês de Dezembro vai ficar com que anomalia?



e o resto das cidade como estao??


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 22:46)

LUPER disse:


> A EMA de Aveiro está quase dentro de água, achas uma boa localização? Eu sou um leigo e acho que não, pq não é minimamente representativa nem mesmo do concelho. Chego a registar valores de minima com mais de 5º no mesmo concelho, ou o alerta é só pro pessoal que mora junto à EMA? Deveriam ter um sistema diferente, talvez como o espanhol ou o dos fogos florestais, por exemplo




Em aveiro também fica tudo quase dentro de água ou nao???


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Dez 2006 às 22:50)

mocha disse:


> arrefecimento depois das 18h? impossivel



Já bem visivel...Pelo menos aqui no Porto!  5,6ºC


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2006 às 22:51)

Por aqui 13,7ºC; céu parcialmente nublado; 1026hpa


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2006 às 22:53)

Por aqui já temos geada. 
-0,1ºC de mínima até agora.

O céu tem estado limpo, mas agora começam a entrar nuvens por oeste.


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 22:59)

dj_alex disse:


> Em aveiro também fica tudo quase dentro de água ou nao???



Tb é uma verdade, mas é só a cidade o resto não  


ALERTA AMARELO PRA GUARDA DE FRIO, E O RESTO?


----------



## tozequio (18 Dez 2006 às 23:03)

Até já esteve 1.9ºC por aqui, mas com a chegada de algumas nuvens marotas a temperatura disparou para os 3.8ºC em poucos minutos.


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 23:15)

LUPER disse:


> Tb é uma verdade, mas é só a cidade o resto não
> 
> 
> ALERTA AMARELO PRA GUARDA DE FRIO, E O RESTO?



Fica para a próxima actualização...espero..


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 23:20)

Acabei de bater a minima, vou com 4.6 and droping, o nevoeiro começa a instalar-se, será que vamos ter por aqui nevoas geladoras?Sinzelo?


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2006 às 23:21)

Os alertas do IM só estam activos 24 horas antes dos acontecimentos, pelo menos é que por lá informam, e raramente antes desse período fazem qqer alerta...


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2006 às 23:23)

Boas
Por aqui +3,2ºC bem se não houver nevoeiro o frio não deverá ser muito maior que há dias em que até se formou sincelo e teve perto dos -3
Aguardemos....


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 23:26)

Neste momento tenho 5,7! notou.se mt o arrecimento apartir das 20 h! O general ta a xegar mais as suas tropas  aonde k andas miguel! keria saber quais as tuas temperaturas!


----------



## tozequio (18 Dez 2006 às 23:33)

Por aqui o General fez uma pequena pausa, em menos de 1 hora a temperatura subiu de 1.9ºC para os 4.6ºC actuais...


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 23:40)

tozequio disse:


> Por aqui o General fez uma pequena pausa, em menos de 1 hora a temperatura subiu de 1.9ºC para os 4.6ºC actuais...



Ela já voltará a atacar nem as nuvens resistem à sua fúria avassaladora  , é uma pequena pausa


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2006 às 23:43)

vaga disse:


> Neste momento tenho 5,7! notou.se mt o arrecimento apartir das 20 h! O general ta a xegar mais as suas tropas  aonde k andas miguel! keria saber quais as tuas temperaturas!



Tou aqui  tens muito mais frio do que eu  eu agora tenho 9,3ºC e a descer aos poucos mas  começou a descer à pouco tempo pq estava parado nos 10...


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2006 às 23:45)

Esta banda de nuvens que está a entrar pelo norte deve fazer subir um pouco os valores de temperatura.

Hoje às 23 UTC


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 23:47)

miguel disse:


> Tou aqui  tens muito mais frio do que eu  eu agora tenho 9,3ºC e a descer aos poucos mas  começou a descer à pouco tempo pq estava parado nos 10...



ah tava a ver ke o general tinha-te levado ! pxoas tens so isso:S! eu tive uma arrefecimento aki na minha zona apartir das 20h!!! ontem akeles saltos de temperatura deixarao.me


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 23:56)

Só isto??????


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2006 às 23:57)

Máxima de 6,6ºC e a mínima acho que se vai ficar pelos 0,5ºC, por pouco que não era mais uma geada, paciência... Neste momento 0,6ºC, 97% hr e 1029 hPa. A ver se as nuvens que se aproximam deixam alguma coisa de jeito se é que me entendem


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2006 às 23:59)

Fil disse:


> Máxima de 6,6ºC e a mínima acho que se vai ficar pelos 0,5ºC, por pouco que não era mais uma geada, paciência... Neste momento 0,6ºC, 97% hr e 1029 hPa, provavelmente irá formar-se nevoeiro. A ver se as nuvens que se aproximam deixam alguma coisa de jeito se é que me entendem



Era bom 

Por enquanto, a única coisa branca que vejo lá fora é a geada nos carros.


----------



## Mago (19 Dez 2006 às 00:16)

+2,8º descida muito timida.....


----------



## Minho (19 Dez 2006 às 00:34)

5.1ºC por Braga.


----------



## Nuno (19 Dez 2006 às 00:47)

Aqui por setubal subiu um pouko 6,5ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 01:31)

Boas pessoal do frio!  

Por aqui o dia que à pouco acabou defeniu-se pelos seguintes exgtremos:
Tmax: 12,4ºC
Tmin: 4ºC

Anoite foi muito variável e a temperatura flutuou bastante, a que se deveu? Não sei ao certo,  mas desconfio do ventito.  
Dia de céu puco nublado a limpo.

Neste momento 4,3ºC e descendo calmamente.  

Off-topic:vaga as vistas que colocas-te das prais sim são bonitas vistas meu caro . No entanto como amate do frio e da neve acima de qualuqer outros fenómenos meteorológicos, prefiro a montanha!  Aliás férias ideiais, para mim, são longe do sol, da areia e do sal!  É uma briga cá em casa, porque a minha cara-metade e os meus filhotes adoram praia!  
Agora se me derem uma praia cheinha de neve e um mar semi-congelado, posso mudar de perspectiva!


----------



## Nuno (19 Dez 2006 às 01:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas pessoal do frio!
> 
> Por aqui o dia que à pouco acabou defeniu-se pelos seguintes exgtremos:
> Tmax: 12,4ºC
> ...



   fazes bem! eu amo o verao! i adoro o inverno pk reservanos semp supresas como espero ke este ano aconteça!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 02:03)

vaga disse:


> fazes bem! eu amo o verao! i adoro o inverno pk reservanos semp supresas como espero ke este ano aconteça!!!



Ora nem mais o Inverno é a estação das surpresas brancas!  

Por aqui contínua a descida... 3,9ºC


----------



## Nuno (19 Dez 2006 às 02:04)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora nem mais o Inverno é a estação das surpresas brancas!
> 
> Por aqui contínua a descida... 3,9ºC



I como eu gosto delas!  espero por uma igual ao de 
29 de janeiro


----------



## Sanxito (19 Dez 2006 às 02:58)

Boa noite pessoal, se é k ainda tá aki alguém, eu chego sempre tarde e a más horas... por aki estou com 8,9ºc, mas tá estagnado...nunca mais chega  4ª feira pra ver no k dá...


----------



## Sanxito (19 Dez 2006 às 05:12)

Não percebi porquê mas a temperatura subiu até aos 10,2ºc sem vento e sem nuvens e começou a baixar novamente. está agora nos 8,7ºc...


----------



## LUPER (19 Dez 2006 às 07:15)

Sigo com 0.7, será que ainda não é hoje que chego a negativo?  Se calhar fica pra manha


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 09:27)

Queres negativos???  Entao toma...eu por madrid as 9H na cidade universiaria tinha -1.8. Com alguma geada   Amanha de manha qd vier para a faculdade trago os cobertores atras...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 09:39)

Pronto...já tem metade do pais em alerta amarelo por causa do frio


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 09:41)

A comunidade de Madrid está em alerta laranja por causa do frio...  


> Fenómeno(2) - Temperaturas mínimas.
> -4 ºC.
> Nivel: naranja.
> Ámbito geográfico: Madrid (Metropolitana y Henares, Sur y Vegas).
> ...


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2006 às 10:13)

Uma boa geada esta manhã. Mínima de -3,6ºC.

Agora: céu limpo e -1,1ºC.


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 10:20)

boas,

Hoje mínima de 3,5ºC céu limpo e estão neste momento   se fosse pelo IM era como ficava   
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/observacaoEmaGeral.jsp

estão 7,1ºC e 1026hPa


----------



## tozequio (19 Dez 2006 às 11:20)

Por aqui mínima de 0.2ºC e neste momento 7.1ºC, vou ter uma bela máxima


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 12:03)

Informaçao do INM espanhol sobre o ano de 2006


http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p59tesp1.pdf


----------



## LUPER (19 Dez 2006 às 12:08)

Já existem noticias a dizer que vem ai muito frio, eu gostava de recordar que já está muito frio, inclusive em Bragança têm tido quase -10 de anomalia nos ultimos dias, ou só agora é que viram? Rapaziada de Bragança como tá por ai um dos Dezembros mais frios de devem ter registos?


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Dez 2006 às 12:33)

tozequio disse:


> Por aqui mínima de 0.2ºC e neste momento 7.1ºC, vou ter uma bela máxima



Tu tiveste 0.2 de minima e o seringador teve 3.6!!! são os dois de gaia...!

Esse clima urbano de gaia está bem pronunciado !!!  e com umas diferenças interessantes.   

mas acredito que seja verdade... depende de muitos factores...

Eu tive minima de 2.5


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 12:45)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Tu tiveste 0.2 de minima e o seringador teve 3.6!!! são os dois de gaia...!
> 
> Esse clima urbano de gaia está bem pronunciado !!!  e com umas diferenças interessantes.
> 
> ...



Boas o Tozequi está a nascente e eu estou a poente e mais perto do Mar

para o leste Espanha ainda vai cair qq coisita 

https://afweather.afwa.af.mil/public_images/MEURSFCSNTT048.GIF


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2006 às 12:58)

LUPER disse:


> Já existem noticias a dizer que vem ai muito frio, eu gostava de recordar que já está muito frio, inclusive em Bragança têm tido quase -10 de anomalia nos ultimos dias, ou só agora é que viram? Rapaziada de Bragança como tá por ai um dos Dezembros mais frios de devem ter registos?



Mês de Dezembro verdadeiramente frio foi o de 2001. Por enquanto, este o mês de Dezembro apresenta uns valores médios muito próximos da normal 1961/ 1990.
Coloco aqui os gráficos que comparam a temperatura média, máxima e mínima nos meses de Dezembro de 2001 e 2006. A linha azul é referente aos dados de 2001 e a linha vermelha ao ano de 2006.
Também é verdade que ainda faltam muitos dias para terminar este mês.

Média




Máxima




Mínima




A diferença é bastante significativa, principalmente nos valores da temperatura mínima.


----------



## LUPER (19 Dez 2006 às 13:13)

Dan disse:


> Mês de Dezembro verdadeiramente frio foi o de 2001. Por enquanto, este o mês de Dezembro apresenta uns valores médios muito próximos da normal 1961/ 1990.
> Coloco aqui os gráficos que comparam a temperatura média, máxima e mínima nos meses de Dezembro de 2001 e 2006. A linha azul é referente aos dados de 2001 e a linha vermelha ao ano de 2006.
> Também é verdade que ainda faltam muitos dias para terminar este mês.
> 
> ...



A avaliar pelos próximos dias vcs vão deixar o Dezembro de 2001 a milhas, ou estarei enganado? A vossa média pouco passará dos 0 nos proximos dias


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2006 às 13:20)

Aqui a minima ficou um pouco alta 8,4ºC ás 1h52m  neste momento tenho 10,7ºC  e 1023hpa


----------



## Sanxito (19 Dez 2006 às 13:37)

Boas pessoal... a minha miníma ficou nos 8,1ºc e neste momento vou com 13,5ºc...Mas já marcou 14,7 ás 12h00...


----------



## Fil (19 Dez 2006 às 13:38)

Os próximos dias serão frios mas nada de extraordinário, além do mais só irá durar uns dias... É melhor comparar outra cidade como Porto Coimbra ou Lisboa para ver como vai a anomalia em relação á normal.

Aqui tive uma mínima miserável, -1,4ºC  Neste momento registo a máxima de hoje com 6,3ºC. Para amanhã o IM prevê mínima de -5ºC para cá mas não meteu alerta.

Hoje a partir das 16h/17h a descida da temperatura será acentuada em todo o país


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2006 às 13:46)

LUPER disse:


> A avaliar pelos próximos dias vcs vão deixar o Dezembro de 2001 a milhas, ou estarei enganado? A vossa média pouco passará dos 0 nos proximos dias



Para igualar os valores de 2001 tinha que registar, nos próximos 12 dias, uma média na temperatura máxima de 5,7ºC e -8,3ºC na temperatura mínima . Até podia ser possível na temperatura máxima, mas na mínima é completamente impossível. E isto correspondia a um valor médio, também para os próximos 12 dias, de -1,3ºC. Completamente impensável, acho que nem em Fevereiro de 1956.


Em Dezembro de 2001 tivemos 15 dias com média de 0,7ºC.

Em Janeiro de 2005 tivemos 12 dias com média de 0,6ºC.

Estes foram os períodos mais frios dos últimos 6 anos.


----------



## LUPER (19 Dez 2006 às 13:46)

Fil disse:


> Os próximos dias serão frios mas nada de extraordinário, além do mais só irá durar uns dias... É melhor comparar outra cidade como Porto Coimbra ou Lisboa para ver como vai a anomalia em relação á normal.
> 
> Aqui tive uma mínima miserável, -1,4ºC  Neste momento registo a máxima de hoje com 6,3ºC. Para amanhã o IM prevê mínima de -5ºC para cá mas não meteu alerta.
> 
> Hoje a partir das 16h/17h a descida da temperatura será acentuada em todo o país



Gosto da parte "só irá durar uns dias"     , querias que durasse horas ou meses? Pessoalmente poderia ser meses e pra ti?


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 13:49)

Fil disse:


> Os próximos dias serão frios mas nada de extraordinário, além do mais só irá durar uns dias... É melhor comparar outra cidade como Porto Coimbra ou Lisboa para ver como vai a anomalia em relação á normal.
> 
> Aqui tive uma mínima miserável, -1,4ºC  Neste momento registo a máxima de hoje com 6,3ºC. Para amanhã o IM prevê mínima de -5ºC para cá mas não meteu alerta.
> 
> Hoje a partir das 16h/17h a descida da temperatura será acentuada em todo o país



Sim para aí não nada de extraordinário, nisso tens razão e é como tu dizes o resto do país é que vai sofrer uma enorme anomalia de uns 4/5 dias com o pico na madrugada do dia 21 e uma diminuição da anomalia a 23.  
o porto bem pode atingir -1,5/-2ºC

Dan
estar perto da média de 61-90 já é bom não me importava que fosse também assim em Fevereiro   
Isto para me fazer lembrar os anos 80 
Fil
O IM não meteu alerta pq é como tu dizes não é nada de extraordinário


----------



## tozequio (19 Dez 2006 às 13:49)

Seringador disse:


> Boas o Tozequi está a nascente e eu estou a poente e mais perto do Mar
> 
> para o leste Espanha ainda vai cair qq coisita
> 
> https://afweather.afwa.af.mil/public_images/MEURSFCSNTT048.GIF



Isso também ajuda qualquer coisa, mas ainda assim penso que a diferença é um pouco pronunciada, há que não esquecer a variabilidade entre as diferentes estações meteorológicas (por exemplo hoje tive 0.2ºC de mínima e não tive qualquer tipo de geada, logo devo ter o sensor um pouco descalibrado...  )


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 13:53)

Dan disse:


> Para igualar os valores de 2001 tinha que registar, nos próximos 12 dias, uma média na temperatura máxima de 5,7ºC e -8,3ºC na temperatura mínima . Até podia ser possível na temperatura máxima, mas na mínima é completamente impossível. E isto correspondia a um valor médio, também para os próximos 12 dias, de -1,3ºC. Completamente impensável, acho que nem em Fevereiro de 1956.
> 
> 
> Em Dezembro de 2001 tivemos 15 dias com média de 0,7ºC.
> ...



Calma pessoal acho que o Luper está a ir pelo caminho errado em comparar com Bragança esta anomalia, penso que deveria pegar em quase qq outra estação para fazer vincar o seu ponto de vista   
Contudo ainda faltam 12 dias para acabar o mês


----------



## Sanxito (19 Dez 2006 às 13:54)

É verdade, tmb não entendo pk não emitem alerta amarelo pra bragança...Existem critérios no IM k não estão correctos, por exemplo o critério de temp miníma prá madeira acho k não faz sentido, inicio de alerta amarelo aos 4ºc no funchal...Qual é a minima mais baixa k se registou no funchal? sigo com 13,4ºc


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2006 às 13:57)

Seringador disse:


> Calma pessoal acho que o Luper está a ir pelo caminho errado em comparar com Bragança esta anomalia, penso que deveria pegar em quase qq outra estação para fazer vincar o seu ponto de vista
> Contudo ainda faltam 12 dias para acabar o mês



Por aqui as mínimas têm sido altas, talvez devido à elevada quantidade de água que ainda têm os terrenos. Com estas condições seria normal que os valores mínimos já andassem pelos -5ºC ou -6ºC na estação meteorológica.

Em 2001, o mês de Dezembro teve muito pouca precipitação e só nos últimos dias.


----------



## tozequio (19 Dez 2006 às 13:58)

Sanxito disse:


> É verdade, tmb não entendo pk não emitem alerta amarelo pra bragança...Existem critérios no IM k não estão correctos, por exemplo o critério de temp miníma prá madeira acho k não faz sentido, inicio de alerta amarelo aos 4ºc no funchal...Qual é a minima mais baixa k se registou no funchal? sigo com 13,4ºc



Pelo gráfico da ficha climatológica do Funchal que está no site do IM, diria que à volta de 7.5ºC, esses 4ºC são um pouco desprovidos de sentido de facto...


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2006 às 14:01)

Sanxito disse:


> É verdade, tmb não entendo pk não emitem alerta amarelo pra bragança...Existem critérios no IM k não estão correctos, por exemplo o critério de temp miníma prá madeira acho k não faz sentido, inicio de alerta amarelo aos 4ºc no funchal...Qual é a minima mais baixa k se registou no funchal? sigo com 13,4ºc



Para Bragança acho que o critério para alerta amarelo é de -4ºC. Hoje a mínima terá ficado em -3,2ºC ou -3,4ºC e a previsão do IM era só de -2ºC.


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 14:01)

Boas, por falar em Fevereiro e um pouco fora do tópico deixo aqui algumas datas que sinceramente espero que sejam análogas, vejam a temperatura a 850hPa neste longo período  

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560210.gif
...
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560214.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560219.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560220.gif
...
até ao 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560224.gif

era o encontro perfeito....


----------



## Serrano (19 Dez 2006 às 14:03)

A mínima no meu posto de observação foi 0.5 graus, alcançados já durante a manhã, mas mesmo assim ainda não cheguei aos negativos, pode ser que para o fim do dia seja estabelecida a mínima de hoje. No entanto, cerca das 9,30h, e somente a 2 kms de casa, passei num local a 840 metros de altitude e o termómetro do carro desceu até -0.5 graus.

Por agora, encontro-me na zona baixa da Covilhã com uma temperatura de 8.5 graus, vendo-se algumas nuvens (poucas) do lado de Espanha.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 14:04)

Natal de 1955 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551224.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551225.gif

Passagem de ano

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551231.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560101.gif


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2006 às 14:06)

Seringador disse:


> Boas, por falar em Fevereiro e um pouco fora do tópico deixo aqui algumas datas que sinceramente espero que sejam análogas, vejam a temperatura a 850hPa neste longo período
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560210.gif
> ...
> ...



Com umas condições meteorológicas semelhantes às desse episódio de 1956 não dava para sair daqui de Bragança. Nessa situação caiu tanta neve, por aqui, que até bloqueou o comboio.


----------



## Mago (19 Dez 2006 às 14:14)

Boas
Contava que hoje estivesse bem mais frio por aqui a mínima foi de -0,5ºC pelas três da manhã e hoje fiquei espantado com os +3,8ºC pelas 10h, pensaria que hoje o dia seria dentro da casa dos zero dados os alertas do IM.

Agora estão 4,3ºC com céu com algumas nuvens onde dá o sol está-se bem nada de especial a registar.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 14:15)

Seringador disse:


> Natal de 1955
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551224.gif
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551225.gif
> 
> ...



Seringador tudo bem!  

O que queres dizer com estas situações? É para fazeres o contraste com as que antes postaste?  

Por aqui mínima de 2,3ºC (às 7h) e neste momento 10,4ºC. Pelo menos na máxima já se nota qualquer coisita!  
1021 hPa.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2006 às 14:33)

Neste momento tenho 7,9ºC, que é o valor mais alto nestes últimos 6 dias. 

Para arrefecer bem durante a noite também tem que aquecer alguma coisa durante o dia


----------



## Rog (19 Dez 2006 às 14:35)

Por aqui 18,4ºC, céu parcialmente nublado, 1025hpa


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 14:44)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Seringador tudo bem!
> 
> O que queres dizer com estas situações? É para fazeres o contraste com as que antes postaste?
> 
> ...



para mostar que no Natal de 1955 estava um potente anticiclone a W afectar-nos e depois......


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 14:59)

Seringador disse:


> Natal de 1955
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551224.gif
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551225.gif
> 
> ...





Seringador disse:


> para mostar que no Natal de 1955 estava um potente anticiclone a W afectar-nos e depois......




Pois... era tão bom


----------



## Fernando_ (19 Dez 2006 às 16:19)

Boas ! 

Em Madrid, bonito día  . Amanheció sem nuvens, mínima *-1,7º *(INM)
En este momento, céu cubierto y dos minutos de chuva inesperada  







Temperatura, *7,6º* (Aeropuerto Barajas), *5,9º* (Retiro)


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 16:39)

Por cá já foi atingida a máxima, 10,7ºC às 15h. Neste momento 10,2ºC e começa a alucinante descida!


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 17:31)

8,8ºC e descendo!


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 18:29)

Fernando_ disse:


> Boas !
> 
> Em Madrid, bonito día  . Amanheció sem nuvens, mínima *-1,7º *(INM)
> En este momento, céu cubierto y dos minutos de chuva inesperada
> ...



Yepi..uma chuvinha muito rapido e que nem deu para molhar...


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2006 às 19:12)

Tive uma máxima de 11,4ºC era 14:17 neste momento vou com 8,9 quase a atingir a mínima desta noite


----------



## chechu (19 Dez 2006 às 19:30)

Paris-Montsouris 
  19/12 20h00 CET
   2.9°C - 77 %
   1035.4 hPa
   Vent: NNE 15 km/h 


 


Minha Estacao tem 4° mas nao deve estar bem posta. :L


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 19:34)

Por aqui 6,4ºC! É hoje! É hoje!!!  my friends.


----------



## Mago (19 Dez 2006 às 20:06)

por aqui 2,1 ºC


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2006 às 20:12)

Por aqui os carros já têm uma boa camada de geada, mas a temperatura até nem está muito baixa. Neste momento 2,5ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Dez 2006 às 20:19)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por aqui 6,4ºC! É hoje! É hoje!!!  my friends.



oh vezinho.....por aqui 6,5º A baixar rapidamente. Como vivo no centro...nem imagino la em cima na "oficial".


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2006 às 20:24)

Por aqui ja bati a minima da noite passada agora tou com 8,3ºC


----------



## LUPER (19 Dez 2006 às 21:03)

4.5 and droping, é hoje


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2006 às 21:10)

Tou a ficar triste com a temperatura aqui de noite! a temperatura subiu agora tenho 9,0ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 21:24)

Sim na Serra deve estar fresquinho Q.B.  

Miguel por aqui também já esteve mais frio, 5,4ºC, mas foi momentâneo , pois neste momento subiu para os 6,1ºC, mais um pouquito e ainda visto os calções!


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Dez 2006 às 22:07)

Pelo Porto 5,6ºC!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Dez 2006 às 22:18)

Por cá 5,5ºC


----------



## Minho (19 Dez 2006 às 22:20)

Em Braga 4.3ºC


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2006 às 22:29)

Por aqui tem apresentado uma grande variação. Já tive -0,7ºC e agora registo 0,9ºC.

Hoje: -3,6ºC / 8,0ºC


----------



## LUPER (19 Dez 2006 às 22:33)

3.7 e segue a descida


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 22:35)

Por aqui vamos com 5,3ºC.


----------



## Nuno (19 Dez 2006 às 22:40)

Por aqui 7,9! ta a começar a queda


----------



## Minho (19 Dez 2006 às 22:46)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui tem apresentado uma grande variação. Já tive -0,7ºC e agora registo 0,9ºC.
> 
> Hoje: -3,6ºC / 8,0ºC



Pois, aqui também subiu para 4.7ºC


----------



## Sanxito (19 Dez 2006 às 22:47)

Boas pessoal, hoje parece k vai ficar mais ao gosto de todos, eu estou com 6,7 e vai descendo a bom ritmo... espero ter a noite mais fria...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Dez 2006 às 23:03)

Por Portalegre...4,9ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Dez 2006 às 23:04)

Dentro de casa... 18,8ºC Hum. 35 % .....


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Dez 2006 às 23:22)

Em Coruche 4.7ºC e a descer.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 23:24)

Já cheguei aos 4,7ºC
Será que ainda baixo dos 4ºC antes da meia noite?


----------



## Mago (19 Dez 2006 às 23:35)

Por aqui + 1ºC nota-se um frio meio humido daquele que entra na pele.....


----------



## Rog (19 Dez 2006 às 23:37)

Por aqui 12,5ºC; céu nublado; 1026hpa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Dez 2006 às 23:40)

aki 4.3


----------



## tozequio (19 Dez 2006 às 23:41)

Por cá tive uma máxima de 12.3ºC, esperava uma temperatura mais baixa  

Neste momento 1.1ºC por aqui, mas até já tive 0.6ºC há cerca de 1 hora...


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2006 às 00:02)

O frio não quer nada com Setubal neste momento tenho 8,0ºC


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2006 às 00:07)

Aqui tenho 0,5ºC estancados há mais de meia hora. A máxima foi de 7,1ºC e a mínima de -1,7ºC.

Depois do dia de ontem, a minha média ficou finalmente abaixo da média normal da estação


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2006 às 00:23)

Cai neve fraca no interior de Espanha... Que sorte têm os espanhóis, têm quase sempre precipitação quando existe ar frio el altura, nós praticamente só temos precipitação quando são frentes quentes, tipo de SW e de W  

Temperatura actual em -0,8ºC.


----------



## Hawk (20 Dez 2006 às 00:28)

Um Natal quentinho na Madeira...

A esta hora:

1023 hpa e 21º no Funchal
Céu muito nublado sem precipitação
Vento...praticamente inexistente

Bom Natal a todos!


----------



## Nuno (20 Dez 2006 às 00:36)

semp a mxm coixa  ficamos semp a olhar pa neve dos outros


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2006 às 00:36)

Por aqui tenho -1,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2006 às 00:48)

-2,0ºC e o céu completamente limpo.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2006 às 00:56)

Boas pessoal, eu por aki estou 5,7ºc mas continua a descer, vai ser de certeza a noite mais fria deste mês por aki...


----------



## Mago (20 Dez 2006 às 01:03)

Por aqui o termometro já marca *-0,5 ºC*
Por pena minha nao fico acompanhar esta descida da temperatura, amanha é dia de Trabalho.
Boa Noite de Descanso


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2006 às 01:23)

Bem aqui vou me deitar com 7,8ºC estáveis isto era para ser quase a máxima amanha


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2006 às 01:43)

Por aki continua a descer, tou com 5,4ºc...hoje vou ter uma miníma pouco normal por estas bandas...


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Dez 2006 às 01:47)

People amigo também vou descansar , neste momento tenho 3,9ºC, agora baixa, mas muito devagar, com algumas pequenas subidas pelo meio . Não sei se chego aos 0ºC. 1ºC com muita sorte!  
Acho que as mínimas serão mais notadas a norte e no litoral.

Boa noite a todos.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2006 às 02:09)

Bem pessoa acho k tmb vou descansar... tou com 5,1ºc


----------



## Bruno Campos (20 Dez 2006 às 08:37)

Ontem a minima foi de 2º e esta manha desceu até aos 1.5º C


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2006 às 08:56)

Hoje registei a mínima mais baixa deste Inverno (-5,0ºC).

Agora: -3,5ºC, céu limpo e ainda bastante geada nos carros, nos telhados das casas e nos campos.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (20 Dez 2006 às 09:13)

Bom dia. Aqui em Coruche a mínima foi de 0.7ºC às 8.00h.


----------



## Mago (20 Dez 2006 às 09:15)

Bom Dia 
Aqui a minima ficou-se pelos -1ºC , assim que nasceu o sol subiu logo mesmo com o termometro à sombra já está em +1ºC .

Dan Tu consegues sempre as minimas mais baixas do pessoal aqui, estas numa localização interessante, bem Bragança por incrivel que pareça teve minima mais baixa que a Guarda.

A Guarda está a 1056m de altitude é dose!


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2006 às 09:18)

Boas!
Noite mais fria da temporada!   Mínima de -3,6ºC.  Neste momento -2,5ºC.

Um bom dia para todos!


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2006 às 09:21)

mag0 disse:


> Bom Dia
> Aqui a minima ficou-se pelos -1ºC , assim que nasceu o sol subiu logo mesmo com o termometro à sombra já está em +1ºC .
> 
> Dan Tu consegues sempre as minimas mais baixas do pessoal aqui, estas numa localização interessante, bem Bragança por incrivel que pareça teve minima mais baixa que a Guarda.



Em noites de forte estabilidade atmosférica é nos vales que se registam as mínimas mais baixas.

Alguns valores às 7 horas:

Carrazeda de Ansiães: - 5,4 ºC
Bragança: -4,6 ºC
Macedo de Cavaleiros: -4,4 ºC
Miranda do Douro: -3,6 ºC
Penhas Douradas: -3,7 ºC

Às 8 horas, a estação meteorológica de Bragança registava -4,9ºC (provavelmente o valor mínimo ainda foi mais baixo).


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2006 às 09:31)

Alguns valores às 8 horas:

Carrazeda de Ansiães: - 5,2 ºC
Bragança: -4,9 ºC
Macedo de Cavaleiros: -3,9 ºC
Miranda do Douro: -4,4 ºC
Penhas Douradas: -3,7 ºC
Chaves: -3,4ºC
Tomar: -3,3ºC


----------



## mocha (20 Dez 2006 às 09:45)

aqui as 8h somente 5.5c


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 10:05)

Dan disse:


> Alguns valores às 8 horas:
> 
> Carrazeda de Ansiães: - 5,2 ºC
> Bragança: -4,9 ºC
> ...



Boas Temperaturas Dan,
Na Campeã estavam -5ºC ás 06:00h 
aqui mínima de 2,3ºC


----------



## dj_alex (20 Dez 2006 às 10:19)

Boas....Aqui por madrid está fresquinho, no entanto o maior problema é o vento, que dá um desconforto enorme.

Quando sai de casa (as 10.30) o termometro da paragem de autocarro marcava 1ºC. As 10h da manha na cidade universitaria estavam 3.0ºC.


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2006 às 11:11)

mag0 disse:


> Bom Dia
> Aqui a minima ficou-se pelos -1ºC , assim que nasceu o sol subiu logo mesmo com o termometro à sombra já está em +1ºC .
> 
> Dan Tu consegues sempre as minimas mais baixas do pessoal aqui, estas numa localização interessante, bem Bragança por incrivel que pareça teve minima mais baixa que a Guarda.
> ...



Incrivel era se a Guarda tivesse uma mínima mais baixa! A minha mínima foi de -3,5ºC, nem sequer foi a mais baixa do mês  Agora tenho 0,3ºC e a subir rapidamente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Dez 2006 às 11:24)

VRSA

Aqui nos sub-tropicos atingi os 3.9Cº na madrugada!!!HEHEHE

Previsão: Descida da temp para esta noite!!


----------



## Mago (20 Dez 2006 às 11:52)

Fil disse:


> Incrivel era se a Guarda tivesse uma mínima mais baixa! A minha mínima foi de -3,5ºC, nem sequer foi a mais baixa do mês  Agora tenho 0,3ºC e a subir rapidamente.



Eu estava convencido que a altitude teria um papel mais activo nas descidas das temperaturas Trancoso e Guarda são duas localidades muito frias dado que estão no cimo de um planalto. Talvez sejam mais frias sem a influencia de anti-ciclone ou em situação depressionaria e em situações ventosas tal como o Dan disse este frio "ataca" mais lugares mais abrigados.

Estamos sempre aprender !

Pelo que se viu hoje aqui o alerta amarelo é um pouco precipitado aqui na minha zona, temperatura normal num dia frio de Dezembro.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Dez 2006 às 11:54)

Aqui em Moura boa dose de geada pela manha! Dez minutos para descongelar o vidro do carro!

Fora da cidade (nos montes) há registos de -3ºC segundo os termometros dos carros dos colegas que vieram de lá! isto pelas 8 horas.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Dez 2006 às 12:26)

As 12h, 4,5 pela cidade universitaria de Madrid.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2006 às 12:30)

Aqui por Setúbal tive uma mínima de 5,4ºC ás 8:17...neste momento (12:30) vou com somente 7,9ºC


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Dez 2006 às 12:49)

Esta manhã registei um mínimo de 3,2º, no Entroncamento, mas junto ao solo a temperatura era provavelmente muito menor.
De manhã os campos estavam brancos com a geada, quase parecia neve caída...


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2006 às 12:54)

boas por aqui tenho 5.0ºc tive uma minima de 1ºc, mas o dia esta bem diferente, o ceu esta muito nublado e pena e que seja com altostratus, precipitação nem ve-la


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2006 às 13:23)

mag0 disse:


> Eu estava convencido que a altitude teria um papel mais activo nas descidas das temperaturas Trancoso e Guarda são duas localidades muito frias dado que estão no cimo de um planalto. Talvez sejam mais frias sem a influencia de anti-ciclone ou em situação depressionaria e em situações ventosas tal como o Dan disse este frio "ataca" mais lugares mais abrigados.
> 
> Estamos sempre aprender !
> 
> Pelo que se viu hoje aqui o alerta amarelo é um pouco precipitado aqui na minha zona, temperatura normal num dia frio de Dezembro.



A grande altitude da Guarda vai-lhe permitir hoje ter uma máxima baixa na ordem dos 3ºC que é a prevista pelo IM. Trancoso também deve ter uma máxima baixa, na casa do teu amigo estão agora 3,1ºC e eu aqui estou com 4,5ºC e 52% hr.

A meu ver, também acho que pelo menos hoje o alerta amarelo no distrito da Guarda não se justifica. mesmo a Guarda penso que não chegou sequer aos -2ºC, ás 07h estava com -1,7ºC.

Ah, e antes que me esqueça, quando me fui deitar Almada estava com 0,6ºC e ás 07h já estava com 7,3ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2006 às 13:28)

Uma hora depois tenho 8,7ºC não devo chegar aos 10ºC de máxima o que é de salientar já que não é todos os anos que tenho máximas abaixo dos 10ºC é coisa rara por estas bandas  pressão 1026hpa céu completamente limpo pois claro


----------



## Fernando_ (20 Dez 2006 às 13:55)

Bom dia!  
Céu sem nuvens, *6,6º* (Aeropuerto Barajas)
Mínima hojem: *-1,1º*
La noite fue fria en el SW de Espanha: Cáceres, *-0,6º*, Granada, 
*-3,6º*, Jerez de la Frontera (próximo al mar!),* 0,3º*, Écija (Sevilla), a solo 100 m. de altitud, *-1,7º*

Ahora neve en las montanhas de Valencia y Alicante


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2006 às 14:02)

Fernando_ disse:


> Bom dia!
> Céu sem nuvens, *6,6º* (Aeropuerto Barajas)
> Mínima hojem: *-1,1º*
> La noite fue fria en el SW de Espanha: Cáceres, *-0,6º*, Granada,
> ...



 que inveja!   

Aqui as zonas que estão á sombra também estão brancas ainda, mas é da geada... :assobio:


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2006 às 14:07)

Boas pessoa por aki tive a minima mais baixa do mês 4,2ºc, agora tou com 11,5ºc mas não percebo porquê quase todos os dias antes domeio dia registo a minha temp maxima, á bocado tive 13,4ºc mas quando vou á rua a essa hora não sinto essa subida da temperatura...


----------



## Serrano (20 Dez 2006 às 15:13)

Bom, lá consegui baixar para o patamar negativo, visto que durante a noite a mínima no meu termómetro situou-se em -1.1 graus. Pelas 14h estavam 6 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com nuvens que não devem deixar qualquer precipitação, a ver vamos...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 15:30)

Fernando_ disse:


> Bom dia!
> Céu sem nuvens, *6,6º* (Aeropuerto Barajas)
> Mínima hojem: *-1,1º*
> La noite fue fria en el SW de Espanha: Cáceres, *-0,6º*, Granada,
> ...



UAAAAAHHUUUU!!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Dez 2006 às 15:42)

Fernando_ disse:


> Bom dia!
> Céu sem nuvens, *6,6º* (Aeropuerto Barajas)
> Mínima hojem: *-1,1º*
> La noite fue fria en el SW de Espanha: Cáceres, *-0,6º*, Granada,
> ...



Esse escurinho fica tão bem nas fotos de neve!   

Que suerte!!!  

Por aqui, ainda não foi desta que cheguei aos negativos, fiquei-me nos 2,2ºC.
Já tive 9,5ºC (que deverá ser a máxima, às 14:19), depois começou a entrar nebolusidade e tenho neste momento 8ºC  com céu muito nublado nublado.


----------



## Rog (20 Dez 2006 às 15:57)

Por aqui uns simpáticos 15,1ºC; céu nublado; 1028hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Dez 2006 às 16:40)

Neste momento 7,5ºC e descendo.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2006 às 16:41)

Boas por aqui tive a minha máxima ás 14:52 de apenas 9,9ºC   neste momento olhando para o interior consigo ver muitas nuvens do tipo dessas que o kimcarvalho nos apresentou a temperatura a esta hora já iniciou a queda agora tenho 9,3ºC


----------



## tozequio (20 Dez 2006 às 16:46)

Por aqui -1.5ºC/10.9ºC. Muita geada de manhã, havia campos totalmente cobertos de branco   A berma da auto-estrada de minha casa até à Ponte do Freixo tinha muita geada, mas a partir do momento em que entrei no Porto a geada desapareceu completamente... 

Neste momento 6.1ºC e céu completamente limpo, vou ter uma mínima fantástica amanhã


----------



## dj_alex (20 Dez 2006 às 18:07)

Madrid hoje nao deve ter uma maxima maior que 7ºC/8ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2006 às 19:16)

Céu nublado e 2,3ºC.

Se estas nuvens não desaparecerem vai ser difícil chegar aos valores mínimos previstos.

Hoje: -5,0ºC / 5,7ºC


----------



## Nuno (20 Dez 2006 às 19:30)

Por aki neste momento 6,3ºC  descer bem


----------



## Nuno (20 Dez 2006 às 19:31)

Só 4 distritos sem alerta!


----------



## Mago (20 Dez 2006 às 19:42)

Por aqui + 0,8ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2006 às 19:46)

Aqui no meu posto tenho uns altos para o ke podia estar 8,2ºC já tive 7,9 mas subiu adivinhem porque!!? NUVENS


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2006 às 19:55)

Eu por aki é sempre a mesma coisa, frio k é bom quase nunca vem...
Não sei pk acontece como já relatei antes, a minha maxima quase sempre
acontece antes de almoço, não tenho nenhuma fonte de calor perto do sensor... neste momento estou com 9,3ºc, ontem estava mais baixo, mas oje apareceu o vento...a minha estação é uma TFA..


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2006 às 20:08)

Aqui já tenho menos nuvens logo a temperatura ficou mais baixa agora tenho 7,8ºC


----------



## Mago (20 Dez 2006 às 20:12)

O meu sensor a partir dos 0ºC deixa de emitir para a base ou emite dados aleatorios eheheh 
Ou seja os dados que apresento agora ou são baseados numa estação meterologica de um amigo ou são na maior parte de um termometro (30cm) analogico.

Estão + 0,3ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Dez 2006 às 20:13)

Por aqui, 5,7ºC com nuvens compactas, as mesmas que fizeram baixar a temperatura logo após as 15h e que não deixarão esta baixar tanto como o esperado... vamos ver se me engano


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2006 às 20:46)

Eu por aki tenho 8,9ºc mas a baixar muito devagar, e duvido k chegue 
aos 4,2ºc da noite passada...


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2006 às 21:31)

Isto hoje ta mto morto por aqui!! foi td para a cama com o frio ou ke??  agora aqui tenho 7,0ºC  céu já limpo


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2006 às 21:50)

Poix parece k sim, foram todos pra cama com frio ...Eu tenho 8,7ºc e vou beber um cafézito pra akecer pk o vento hoje um bocado chato..


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Dez 2006 às 21:53)

Por aqui, 5,3ºC neste momento! Só uma nota...já repararam na temperatura nas penhas douradas as 20h?? -3,8ºC


----------



## Nuno (20 Dez 2006 às 21:59)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Por aqui, 5,3ºC neste momento! Só uma nota...já repararam na temperatura nas penhas douradas as 20h?? -3,8ºC



sim podemos considerar isso, algum frio para essa hora


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2006 às 21:59)

È verdade, hoje é k eu gostava de lá estar e tirar umas fotos ao termómetro, e tmb sentir o vento k corre por lá... 
8,6ºc... descida muito lenta


----------



## Nuno (20 Dez 2006 às 22:02)

Amanha se eu acordar! mas so se eu acordar ! vou ate aki ao campo ( arrabida) ki e mxm perto de mim! i vou tirar umas fotos ao gelo ke fax la por causa de uma nascente  mas com este frio acordar cedo ! vamos lá ver! mas com estas temperaturas devo ter algum gelo


----------



## Minho (20 Dez 2006 às 22:10)

Cá estou eu  

Mínima desta noite 1.3ºC (a 15 metros do solo e asfaltado por isso a mínima deve ter sido bem mais baixa uns 3ºC menos..)

Neste momento 3.2ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Dez 2006 às 22:14)

Por aqui, 3,9ºC, a descida que inicialmente me pareceu mais rapida, é agora lenta, mas constante!   Mas como muito bem relembrava o Minho, também tenho a sonda a uns 10m do solo e este é de asfalto. MAs não acho que lá mais abaixo e na terra sejam menos 3 graus... vá lá 1 ou 1 e meio.


----------



## Minho (20 Dez 2006 às 22:16)

Desta vez o IM não teve medo de arriscar -7ºC para Bragança   

Aqui por Braga em plena cidade os carros já estavam a ficar branquinhos, algo que não costuma dar-se muitas vezes por ano a esta hora...


----------



## Minho (20 Dez 2006 às 22:18)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por aqui, 3,9ºC, a descida que inicialmente me pareceu mais rapida, é agora lenta, mas constante!   Mas como muito bem relembrava o Minho, também tenho a sonda a uns 10m do solo e este é de asfalto. MAs não acho que lá mais abaixo e na terra sejam menos 3 graus... vá lá 1 ou 1 e meio.



Não sei não kim... Olha que os carros que não estão abrigados já estão completamente brancos... por isso....
Em Melgaço quando coloco o termómetro no jardim a 50 cm do solo tenho menos 2ºC do que numa varanda a 3 metros do solo...


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2006 às 22:18)

Aqui o céu está completamente nublado e por isso a temperatura não desce. Tenho 1,3ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2006 às 22:21)

Minho disse:


> Desta vez o IM não teve medo de arriscar -7ºC para Bragança



Acho que se vão enganar. Com o céu nublado deve ficar bem longe disso.


----------



## Minho (20 Dez 2006 às 22:34)

Interessante, hoje não é a típica noite anticlónica com as típicas inversões térmicas. 
A título de exemplo nas imagens que coloco podemos ver que é nos pontos mais altos que está mais frio. A única justificação é o forte fluxo de E/NE que nos está a afectar


----------



## LUPER (20 Dez 2006 às 22:47)

Minho disse:


> Não sei não kim... Olha que os carros que não estão abrigados já estão completamente brancos... por isso....
> Em Melgaço quando coloco o termómetro no jardim a 50 cm do solo tenho menos 2ºC do que numa varanda a 3 metros do solo...



Minima de 0.0 a 12m do asfalto  , nem imaginam como estavam os campos e as poças de gelo     , máxima de 10.5   

Neste momento 2.8


----------



## Nuno (20 Dez 2006 às 23:15)

Por aqui tenho 5,8 i a descer!! n sei aonde isto vai parar ainda e 23.15! ja se nota alguma geada pouka mas ja se nota! de mnha será bem visivel! o friu e intenso na rua


----------



## ALV72 (20 Dez 2006 às 23:28)

Aqui estou com 1º no parapeito da janela a 3m do chão de cimento.
Cá dentro 12º
E amanhã tenho que me levantar ás 6.30 e fazer uma viagem de 1.15 H até á Leirosa - F. Foz.
Nada mau !!


----------



## tozequio (20 Dez 2006 às 23:43)

ALV72 disse:


> Aqui estou com 1º no parapeito da janela a 3m do chão de cimento.
> Cá dentro 12º
> E amanhã tenho que me levantar ás 6.30 e fazer uma viagem de 1.15 H até á Leirosa - F. Foz.
> Nada mau !!



Vais ter umas boas vistas  

Por aqui céu completamente limpo e -1.2ºC


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2006 às 23:52)

Isto por aqui anda fraco, depois de uma máxima de 4,7ºC (bem baixa tendo em conta que havia sol a 100%), a esta hora ainda estou com 0,3ºC devido ás nuvens que obviamente não largaram nada... Não estou a ver a estação atingir os -7ºC previstos pelo IM.. talvez Miranda do Douro os atinja!


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2006 às 23:57)

Aqui vou com 5,7ºC ja tinha saudades desta temperatura em setubal a esta hora


----------



## Mago (21 Dez 2006 às 00:00)

Boas
Por aqui o termometro já marca - 1ºC , céu estrelado e muito friooooo


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 00:01)

Boas pessoal, eu por aki tenho 7,7ºc mas o sensor está no parapeito da janela num 8º andar e uns bons 23 metros do solo...


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 00:03)

A temperatura até nem é muito diferente daquela que se registava ontem à mesma hora, mas hoje não há geada nenhuma e ontem já estava tudo branco a esta hora.

0,7ºC por agora.

As nuvens já desapareceram mas agora temos vento. Com estas condições a temperatura não vai baixar muito.


----------



## Nuno (21 Dez 2006 às 00:10)

No meu ponto de estaçao! tenho 5,0ºC! para que n haja confusoes! O meu ponto de estaçao e diferente do miguel! eu estou na zona mais alta de setubal i pertissimo do campo!  a temperatura esta a pike era 23.30 tinha 5,5 sao 00.10 i tenho 5,0ºC! nos carros ja se nota uma especie de humidade! parece ke de manha vou ver um pouco de geada! ja era hora por estas bandas


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2006 às 00:19)

E viva o Inverno que já dura á 19 minutos   vamos lá ver que surpresas é que ele nos trará.


----------



## Minho (21 Dez 2006 às 00:24)

Por Braga a temperatura caiu para os 2.8ºC... é hoje que registo 0ºC


----------



## Minho (21 Dez 2006 às 00:28)

A carga na rede eléctrica nacional foi similar à registada a 29 de Janeiro...

29-01-2006






21-12-2006








http://www.ren.pt/sections/exploracao/dcrnt/default.asp


----------



## Nuno (21 Dez 2006 às 00:28)

-0,8ºC almada! é isso i eu sou o pai natal....estas coixas ek k m deixam intrigado? sera verdade, sera mentira!?  
I pk ek k setubal na aperece? sera ke o gelo congelou a estaçaO? loool:P


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Dez 2006 às 00:30)

looool realmente em almada?n m acredito!!






por aki 3 graus e 90 d humidade


----------



## Mago (21 Dez 2006 às 00:30)

Aqui *-0,8ºC* (+-5 metros do solo)Meu ponto de Observação
e *- 0,5ºC* ( +-15 metros do solo)estação meterologica aqui perto

Não vejo grandes jeitos de descer assim muito, o certo é que hoje o frio está mais humido e potente pois os carros já estão brancos de geada

Brinde   ao Inverno, agora os dias vão começar a crescer hurra!


----------



## Nuno (21 Dez 2006 às 00:33)

ke tenhamos mt supresas! i ke n tenhamos net por causa das vagas de frio ke trazem com elas neve i mais neve!  agr a seriu! ke seja um bom inverno ke nos traga alegrias


----------



## Mago (21 Dez 2006 às 00:34)

*vaga*;" I pk ek k setubal na aperece? sera ke o gelo congelou a estaçaO? loool:P"[/QUOTE]

As vezes devido a nevoeiro ou outro factor a estação não acumula energia suficiente para se aguentar muito durate a noite, aqui a que esta perto de mim deixaram crescer alguma vegetação e é das primeiras a ir-se abaixo pois a partir de determinada hora tapa a energia solar do painel.

A temperatura de Almada .... parece pouco provável  quando lá estiver essa temperatura aqui estão -10


----------



## Nuno (21 Dez 2006 às 00:37)

mag0 disse:


> As vezes devido a nevoeiro ou outro factor a estação não acumula energia suficiente para se aguentar muito durate a noite, aqui a que esta perto de mim deixaram crescer alguma vegetação e é das primeiras a ir-se abaixo pois a partir de determinada hora tapa a energia solar do painel.
> 
> A temperatura de Almada .... parece pouco provável  quando lá estiver essa temperatura aqui estão -10



yah e verdade mago! mas digote ta mais frio em setubal do ke em almada! aki ja começa a formar.se geada nos carros    i a temperatura ta descer a pike mxm! era 00.10 tinha 5,0 ja tenho 4,8ºC... vamos la ver o ke dá isto


----------



## Minho (21 Dez 2006 às 00:40)

As estações da Brisa na A3 nos arredores de Braga já registam valores iguais ou inferiores a 0ºC


----------



## Mago (21 Dez 2006 às 00:44)

Outra diferença tão brutal em duas localizações tão próximas, penso que neste caso já é comum.


----------



## Fil (21 Dez 2006 às 00:54)

Esse caso de Elvas vs Estremoz já é bem conhecido aqui no fórum, o kimcarvalho que o diga  

Aqui esta noite está uma miséria, não só a temperatura quase não desce como até sobe. Agora tenho 0,0ºC depois de ter estado em -0,2ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Dez 2006 às 00:54)

vaga disse:


> -0,8ºC almada! é isso i eu sou o pai natal....estas coixas ek k m deixam intrigado? sera verdade, sera mentira!?
> I pk ek k setubal na aperece? sera ke o gelo congelou a estaçaO? loool:P



Realmente nem de longe! Que vergonha, mais valia colocarem os tracinhos e fazerem uma Ordem de Trabalho para amanhã, sem falta, lá ir uma equipa técnica mudar o sensor!   

Por aqui 2,7ºC. E tenho mais uma EMA que me intriga...  Como é que apenas a pouco mais de 30km e a mais 200 metros de altiude, se podem fazer em média e principalmente nas noites em que a temp. desce mais, menos 4 a 5 graus que na EMA de Elvas?  Má localização, ou de uma delas ou de ambas! Tá visto  .


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 00:55)

Eu acredito na veracidade desses valores, mas não são de almada com certeza, devem ser de uma zona nos arredores. Por norma em noites com estas condições as temperaturas baixam muito mesmo nessa estação. Tenho aki perto da minha casa um zona em k habitualmente a temp baixa dos 0ºc, aliás tenho varias zonas assim, uma delas conhecida de muita gente por ter uma discoteca k é Hacienda Klub...Por aki já tive 7,5 e estou com 7,7ºc, algum vento e pouca humidade.  Ao fundo da rua onde moro existe um jardim enorme e tanto a relva como os carros ontem por esta hora já estavam com algum gelo...


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Dez 2006 às 00:55)

Minho disse:


> Por Braga a temperatura caiu para os 2.8ºC... é hoje que registo 0ºC



Minho, o meu pai trabalha em Navarra,ai perto d Braga(na Navarra mm..se conheces..) e hj d manha estava a ir p ai do Porto as 8 e apanhou gelo na A3 e em Navarra estava -1ºC!


----------



## Luis França (21 Dez 2006 às 00:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> E viva o Inverno que já dura á 19 minutos   vamos lá ver que surpresas é que ele nos trará.



Para mim o Inverno sideral começa de 22 para 23.  

O 21 é uma data consagrada para efeitos de calendário...


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2006 às 01:00)

Aqui a minha temperatura estabilizou agora tenho 5,3ºC  vai ser bonito ver amanha a temperatura toda a manha bem baixinha


----------



## Mago (21 Dez 2006 às 01:00)

Luis França disse:


> Para mim o Inverno sideral começa de 22 para 23.
> 
> O 21 é uma data consagrada para efeitos de calendário...



Acho mais lógico se comemorar hoje o Solstício de Inverno que designar o dia de hoje como o inicio do Inverno. Tal como fazem os Ingleses e alguns países Orientais o Inverno é de Novembro a Fevereiro, ou seja acompanhar o natural amibiente meterologico e biológico.... digo eu


----------



## Nuno (21 Dez 2006 às 01:01)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu acredito na veracidade desses valores, mas não são de almada com certeza, devem ser de uma zona nos arredores. Por norma em noites com estas condições as temperaturas baixam muito mesmo nessa estação. Tenho aki perto da minha casa um zona em k habitualmente a temp baixa dos 0ºc, aliás tenho varias zonas assim, uma delas conhecida de muita gente por ter uma discoteca k é Hacienda Klub...Por aki já tive 7,5 e estou com 7,7ºc, algum vento e pouca humidade.  Ao fundo da rua onde moro existe um jardim enorme e tanto a relva como os carros ontem por esta hora já estavam com algum gelo...




eu tb acerdito! nesse caso de estremoz vs elvas!!! estremoz e mt humida i tem mt vales densos! i tem mais 200 m de altiude! neste caso de almada e melhor mxm ir trokar o sensor! i aki por setubal tou a ter uma noite gelida  alguma geada ja se nota  so espero ek esta descida continuo!!  tb sei de varios casos como tu referiste sanxito! aki na minha zona por exemplo se for pos lados de pegoes! marateca! e mais frio! pk situa.se em zona mais para o interior! enfim!


----------



## Minho (21 Dez 2006 às 01:02)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Minho, o meu pai trabalha em Navarra,ai perto d Braga(na Navarra mm..se conheces..) e hj d manha estava a ir p ai do Porto as 8 e apanhou gelo na A3 e em Navarra estava -1ºC!



Nunca lá fui mas fica no extremo norte do concelho de Braga... a A3 surpreendentemente acumula muita geada. Nunca percebi bem porquê mas acumula mais geada que a estrada nacional... por vezes chegam a cortar a via da direita na descida de Ponte Lima em direcção a Valença, desconfio que é o que vai acontecer até sexta-feira...


----------



## Luis França (21 Dez 2006 às 01:09)

mag0 disse:


> Acho mais lógico se comemorar hoje o Solstício de Inverno que designar o dia de hoje como o inicio do Inverno. Tal como fazem os Ingleses e alguns países Orientais o Inverno é de Novembro a Fevereiro, ou seja acompanhar o natural amibiente meterologico e biológico.... digo eu



Já tou apanhado com os termos jornalísticos...  eu queria dizer, o Solstício de Inverno sideral, em termos astronómicos, claro...


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 01:11)

vaga disse:


> eu tb acerdito! nesse caso de estremoz vs elvas!!! estremoz e mt humida i tem mt vales densos! i tem mais 200 m de altiude! neste caso de almada e melhor mxm ir trokar o sensor! i aki por setubal tou a ter uma noite gelida  alguma geada ja se nota  so espero ek esta descida continuo!!  tb sei de varios casos como tu referiste sanxito! aki na minha zona por exemplo se for pos lados de pegoes! marateca! e mais frio! pk situa.se em zona mais para o interior! enfim!



No caso de estremoz conheço bem o frio dakela cidade e dos deltas em redor, poix fiz lá a minha recruta á 9 anos no inicio do inverno, zona de muito nevoeiro... No caso de almada ainda gostava de saber onde fica a estação, mas não sei onde será P.Rainha !!! Sò conheço a praia da rainha k faz parte do concelho de almada. Continuo estagnado nos 7,7ºc e tenho k ir agora sentir o frio da rua, poix a minha cadela precisa á ir. Aproveito e levo o meu relógio da oregon pra ver qual será a diferença da temp... até já..


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Dez 2006 às 01:12)

Bem pessoal, despeço-me por esta noite com 70%hr, 3,8ºC e céu limpo...mt trankilo!    Buenas noches a todos!Abraço!


----------



## Fil (21 Dez 2006 às 01:23)

Quanto ao tema das estações automáticas, acho que tudo depende da zona onde a estação está localizada, principalmente no que toca à altitude, relevo e área circundante. Acho que se as estações estivessem a fornecer dados erróneos, o IM já teria feito qualquer coisa. Vamos dar-lhes o beneficio da dúvida  

Quanto ao estado do tempo por cá, continua a miséria. Para uma noite que se previa a 2º mais fria do ano eu aqui ainda vou com ridiculos -0,2ºC...


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Dez 2006 às 01:37)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu acredito na veracidade desses valores, mas não são de almada com certeza, devem ser de uma zona nos arredores. Por norma em noites com estas condições as temperaturas baixam muito mesmo nessa estação. Tenho aki perto da minha casa um zona em k habitualmente a temp baixa dos 0ºc, aliás tenho varias zonas assim, uma delas conhecida de muita gente por ter uma discoteca k é Hacienda Klub...Por aki já tive 7,5 e estou com 7,7ºc, algum vento e pouca humidade.  Ao fundo da rua onde moro existe um jardim enorme e tanto a relva como os carros ontem por esta hora já estavam com algum gelo...



Tudo o que referes é correcto, mas agora vejamos, quando se coloca uma EMA, para fazer a partir dos seus dados, projecções, estudos de caracterização climática e outros, deve ou não existir um trabalho de campo e escolher muito bem a sua localização?  Para que assim esta seja realmente representativa de uma amostragem válida e que caracterize a realidade generalizada da área que se pretende abranger! É certo que eles têm várias EMAs numa mesma área, aqui apresentam, penso, o valor de uma apenas. Aqui em Elvas que eu saiba, há pelo menos 3. Eu gostava era de saber a sua localização exacta para as ir lá espiolhar e saber assim se o local é de confiança o pelo contrário foi escolhido, porque eram terrenos de algum organismo estatal ou conveniência financeira ou ainda devido a um determinado protocolo assinado.


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Dez 2006 às 01:46)

vaga disse:


> eu tb acerdito! nesse caso de estremoz vs elvas!!! estremoz e mt humida i tem mt vales densos! i tem mais 200 m de altiude! neste caso de almada e melhor mxm ir trokar o sensor! i aki por setubal tou a ter uma noite gelida  alguma geada ja se nota  so espero ek esta descida continuo!!  tb sei de varios casos como tu referiste sanxito! aki na minha zona por exemplo se for pos lados de pegoes! marateca! e mais frio! pk situa.se em zona mais para o interior! enfim!



Pois...  e então como explicas as diferenças entre Estremoz e Portalegre? Portalegre fica nas cotas dos 600 m, ou seja mais 200 que Estremoz, junto a uma Serra e mais a Norte... e a húmidade não ajuda em nada as temperaturas baixas. Dá sim uma sensação de frio aparente menos suportavel que o frio seco.  

Como diz o Fil tenho um mínimo de crédito que eles (IM), se lá as mantém é porque as consideram válidas, mas... 




Fil disse:


> Quanto ao tema das estações automáticas, acho que tudo depende da zona onde a estação está localizada, principalmente no que toca à altitude, relevo e área circundante. Acho que se as estações estivessem a fornecer dados erróneos, o IM já teria feito qualquer coisa. Vamos dar-lhes o beneficio da dúvida
> 
> Quanto ao estado do tempo por cá, continua a miséria. Para uma noite que se previa a 2º mais fria do ano eu aqui ainda vou com ridiculos -0,2ºC...



Correcto, mas porque não escolher um local idóneo aquando da sua instalação? Eu o que acho é que nunca houve tanta gente a olhar, com olhos de ver, para os seus dados e como tal muito pouca gente os pôs em questão. Era o deixa andar... típico dos organismos estatais ou aqui ninguém trabalha ou trabalhou numa empresa púbica...


----------



## Nuno (21 Dez 2006 às 01:51)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois...  e então como explicas as diferenças entre Estremoz e Portalegre? Portalegre fica nas cotas dos 600 m, ou seja mais 200 que Estremoz, junto a uma Serra e mais a Norte... e a húmidade não ajuda em nada as temperaturas baixas. Dá sim uma sensação de frio aparente menos suportavel que o frio seco.
> 
> 
> ok ok...n digo mais nada


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2006 às 01:52)

Bem vou dormir e neste momento tenho 5,1ºC a descer lentamente a ver se chega ou mesmo passa os 3ºC previstos para esta madrugada boa noite a todos


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Dez 2006 às 02:08)

vaga disse:


> ok ok...n digo mais nada



Repara eu não digo que Elvas é mais fria que Estremoz, claro que não. É uma cidade mais alta, logo mais fria! E situa-se entre duas Serras uma a Noroeste (São Mamede) e outra a Sul (S. de Ossa), logo isso ajuda e muito no frio também, principalmente em tornar as temp. máximas mais amenas. Aceito diferenças reais e de uma forma geral, na casa dos 2 graus, e pontualmente pode ser maior a diferença, agora aqui eu vejo um padrão e não algo ocasional, logo...  
Um exemplo que me recordei agora mesmo: No episódio de 29 de Janeiro, Estremoz foi bem bafejada pela neve e como tal estava mais arrefecida que Elvas, onde caíram apenas uns míseros floquitos e apenas no final do dia, foi sempre água-neve. Por lá (Estremoz) a temperatura variou entre os 1ºC e os 0ºC. Em Elvas andava na casa dos 1 a 3ºC. Por isso os feitos falam por si!  
A partir de Janeiro, que o trabalho me dará mais tempo, irei lá de propósito confirmar in loco as diferenças entre as duas povoações! 

Aqui vê-se melhor o que eu tento explicar:


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 02:10)

Por exemplo já existiu ou existe ainda uma polémica sobre uma estação colocada em leiria, um pouco fora da cidade e situada num vale, com condições propícias as minimas muito baixas, foi então criticada a sua localização poix era habitual apresentar temps mais baixas k em bragança.
Penso eu k o objectivo da estação era representar a cidade de leiria de um modo geral mas a sua localização fugia do seu objectivo. Por aki sigo com 7,4ºc precisamente o k verifikei á 10 min quando fui passear a minha cadela. humidade relativa baixa em comparação com a noite de ontem poix os carros nem molhados estão, o vento esse sim causa grande desconforto. Um á parte, a minha cadela adorou esta volta gelada... enquanto eu tremia.
mas vale sempre a pena quando se leva um termometro...


----------



## Nuno (21 Dez 2006 às 02:16)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Repara eu não digo que Elvas é mais fria que Estremoz, claro que não. É uma cidade mais alta, logo mais fria! E situa-se entre duas Serras uma a Noroeste (São Mamede) e outra a Sudoeste (S. da Ossa), logo isso ajuda e muito no frio também, principalmente em tornar as temp. máximas mais amenas. Aceito diferenças reais e de uma forma geral, na casa dos 2 graus, e pontualmente pode ser maior a diferença, agora aqui eu vejo um padrão e não algo ocasional, logo...
> Um exemplo que me recordei agora mesmo: No episódio de 29 de Janeiro, Estremoz foi bem bafejada pela neve e como tal estava mais arrefecida que Elvas, onde caíram apenas uns míseros floquitos e apenas no final do dia, foi sempre água-neve. Por lá (Estremoz) a temperatura variou entre os 1ºC e os 0ºC. Em Elvas andava na casa dos 1 a 3ºC. Por isso os feitos falam por si!
> A partir de Janeiro, que o trabalho me dará mais tempo, irei lá de propósito confirmar in loco as diferenças entre as duas povoações!


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Dez 2006 às 02:31)

Sanxito disse:


> Por exemplo já existiu ou existe ainda uma polémica sobre uma estação colocada em leiria, um pouco fora da cidade e situada num vale, com condições propícias as minimas muito baixas, foi então criticada a sua localização poix era habitual apresentar temps mais baixas k em bragança.
> Penso eu k o objectivo da estação era representar a cidade de leiria de um modo geral mas a sua localização fugia do seu objectivo. Por aki sigo com 7,4ºc precisamente o k verifikei á 10 min quando fui passear a minha cadela. humidade relativa baixa em comparação com a noite de ontem poix os carros nem molhados estão, o vento esse sim causa grande desconforto. Um á parte, a minha cadela adorou esta volta gelada... enquanto eu tremia.
> mas vale sempre a pena quando se leva um termometro...



Isso é qe é vontade de andar ao frio , deixa lá é comum a quase todos nós! Eu não tenho canito, mas guardo sempre a leva do lixo para o final da noite, assim posso-o sentir na pele.  

Bem por hoje despeço-me com 2,7ºC, já tive 2,4ºC agora subiu um pouco!  

Bons e brancos sonhos pessoal!


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 02:42)

Bem eu vou ficar por aki mais um pouco, portanto se alguém kiser ir avisando das alterações eu agradeço ... estou com um descida muito lenta...7,2ºc


----------



## Nuno (21 Dez 2006 às 02:47)

Sanxito disse:


> Bem eu vou ficar por aki mais um pouco, portanto se alguém kiser ir avisando das alterações eu agradeço ... estou com um descida muito lenta...7,2ºc



EU estou akiiii  eu tenho 4,0ºC i a desxer! isto ta assim desde as 21 h ! semp a pike


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 02:50)

Hoje sem humidade não vou ter uma minima de jeito por aki, desceu para 7,1ºc
Bom esta noite só mesmo o wind chill.
Tentei pôr uma imagem na asinatura mas não aparece...


----------



## Nuno (21 Dez 2006 às 02:54)

Sanxito disse:


> Hoje sem humidade não vou ter uma minima de jeito por aki, desceu para 7,1ºc
> Bom esta noite só mesmo o wind chill.
> Tentei pôr uma imagem na asinatura mas não aparece...



 Eu só sei ke ja tenho 3,9ºC. I isto pareçe n kerer parar! tou neste descida alucinante  desde as 21! Sanxito!? moras perto de crux de pau?


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 02:58)

Pertissimo...Já morei nas paivas, k fica pegado á cruz de pau.
Agora tou perto de corroios... tou com 7,1ºc


----------



## dj_alex (21 Dez 2006 às 03:07)

Bem...por Madrid ja sao 4h da manha...vim agora da rua e esta um frio do caraças...   

Nao me perguntem a temperatura porque nao sei


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 03:32)

Bem eu vou tentar dormir um bocado... continuação de muito frio pra todos 
Estou com 7,0ºc estagnados...


----------



## Nuno (21 Dez 2006 às 03:43)

Portugal gela esta noite!    Só um pequeno reparo! Setubal n esta com 5,0ºC como IM indica! Mas isto estes erros ja sao de esperar! tais como os -1,8 em almada! Acerdtio ke essa temperatura posso ocorrer mas n em almada,mas sim em arredores! Em setubal tenho vindo a verifikar um granda arrefecimento nocturno que começou as 21 h quando tinha 8,0ºC!Tenho vindo a fazer varios post sobre esta descida sao 3:40 da manha i neste momento registo uma temperatura em Setubal de 3,2ºC! Quando for 8 h penso k irei registar a minina do dia! Tb consigu ver alguma geada nos carros!   É uma das noite mais frias do mes de dezembro em Portugal! 
Por aqui me despeço! Uma boa noite para tds! AbraçO


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 04:11)

Bem isto é mais forte k eu, ainda não fui dormir, de manhã é k vai haver pra acordar... A causa vale o esforço...  sigo com 6,7ºc


----------



## Bruno Campos (21 Dez 2006 às 08:29)

ontem a minima chegou aos 0.6º C
hoje até às 7 da manha tinha descido aos 0.7º C, mas continuava a descer... logo já vejo se bati mais uma vez a minima.


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Dez 2006 às 08:30)

Bons   dias!  

Isto por aqui é só noctívagos!  




dj_alex disse:


> Bem...por Madrid ja sao 4h da manha...vim agora da rua e esta um frio do caraças...
> 
> Nao me perguntem a temperatura porque nao sei



Alex olha a investigação, tu tem tento rapaz, olha a bolsa, olha o teu futuro!  4h da matina e na rua...  movida madrileña, _mirala mirala mirala, la puerta de alcalá_ :assobio:  

Bem por aqui não arrefeceu nada de especial, fiquei nos 2ºC certinhos até agora desde as 5 da matina, subiu agora para os 2,1ºC. A EMA do IM é que deu umas temp. mais baixas, como a que tem agora, das 7h; 1,7ºC. Em Estremoz é que tem sido... tem neste momento -2,7ºC  :assobio: 

E como foi o resto do pessoal? Já vi que por Bragança foi o fiasco total , previsões de -7ºC e se se descuidam nem desciam dos -2ºC  
Acho que quem mais beneficiou desta noite gelada, foi o litoral!  
E também tem direito!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Dez 2006 às 08:46)

neste momento -0,3 graus pouca geada pk esta muito vento (k é gelado)


----------



## duncan (21 Dez 2006 às 08:47)

vaga disse:


> Portugal gela esta noite!    Só um pequeno reparo! Setubal n esta com 5,0ºC como IM indica! Mas isto estes erros ja sao de esperar! tais como os -1,8 em almada! Acerdtio ke essa temperatura posso ocorrer mas n em almada,mas sim em arredores! Em setubal tenho vindo a verifikar um granda arrefecimento nocturno que começou as 21 h quando tinha 8,0ºC!Tenho vindo a fazer varios post sobre esta descida sao 3:40 da manha i neste momento registo uma temperatura em Setubal de 3,2ºC! Quando for 8 h penso k irei registar a minina do dia! Tb consigu ver alguma geada nos carros!   É uma das noite mais frias do mes de dezembro em Portugal!
> Por aqui me despeço! Uma boa noite para tds! AbraçO



ola, acho graça no outro dia tu criticaste me por eu disser que na achava estas estaçoes automáticas nao eram fiáveis e que davam alguns erros,e disseste me que eu já sabia mais que os meteoroogistas e que os termometros,agora nesta afirmaçao que fizeste demonstraste uma falta de confiança nestas estações.com todo o respeito foste um pouco infeliz nessa afirmaçao.Eu concordo contigo acerca da temperatura negativa em almada que é dificil de atingir, mas sim nos arredores, mas em setubal a temperatura minima tambem nao deve ter baixado dos 3º,mas em arredores como azeitao,alguns locais abrigados de palmela deve ter rondado os 0º.


----------



## dj_alex (21 Dez 2006 às 09:40)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bons   dias!
> 
> Isto por aqui é só noctívagos!
> 
> ...



foi o jantar de natal do grupo de meteorologia da faculdade...tenho desculpa   

As 8 da manha a cidade universitaria em madrid estava com -2.1ºC   A máxima de ontem nao passou dos 7,7ºC.


----------



## mocha (21 Dez 2006 às 09:46)

bom dias a todos.
aqui as 7h tavam 3.8 tenho tt frio nas maos k ta a ser dificil escrever no pc, já pra não falar nos ouvidos, parece k vão explodir.
parece k vai continuar a descer segundo o I M


----------



## mocha (21 Dez 2006 às 09:53)

actualização, segundo o site do IM as 8h tava mais fresco, 3,5


----------



## Seringador (21 Dez 2006 às 10:02)

Boas,

Por aqui a mínima foi de 2,5ºC, estava à espera que descesse mais que fosse aos 1 ou 0ºC, mas também estou perto do Mar e a estação tem um erro até 1,5ºC, pelo que espero que tenha sido esse erro afectar a medição


----------



## dj_alex (21 Dez 2006 às 10:23)

Seringador disse:


> a estação tem um erro até 1,5ºC, pelo que espero que tenha sido esse erro afectar a medição


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2006 às 10:27)

Bom dia a todos...Aqui pela minha zona de Setubal registei a mínima mais baixa até agora na cidade com 3.3ºC ás 7:50 agora que são (10:30) ainda vou com 5,0ºC   tá um griso lá fora


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 10:31)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bons   dias!
> 
> Isto por aqui é só noctívagos!
> 
> ...



Eu aqui registei um valor mínimo de -3,4ºC.
A estação meteorológica também registava -3,4ºC às 8 horas.

O vento não permitiu uma grande descida de temperatura. De qualquer forma, o IM passou-se um bocado com essa previsão de -7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (21 Dez 2006 às 10:46)

Bem, vou tentar esclarecer um pouco o clima da margem sul e explicar o que se passa na estação de Almada.

Seguindo o seguinte exemplo para um dia de muito frio como hoje, as temperaturas variam mais ou menos assim para comparativamente a LX com indice 0.

Almada (cidade) 0.0 (igual a LX)
Barreiro -0.5
Setubal -0.5
Seixal -0.5
Palmela -1.5
Moita (onde moro) -2.0
Almada (pinhal a 2 km da costa) -4.0

A estação de Almada (p. Rainha) significa pelo que entendi que está na Praia da Rainha, ou seja, na costa e aí a temperatura seria aprox. a Lisboa, mas se estiver 2 a 3 km enfiada para o interior acreditem que é possivel atingir essas temperaturas.

Depois do que expliquei tentem analisar os valores registados.

Só acrescentar o valor na Moita que ficou de minima com aprox. 1.0 C


----------



## Serrano (21 Dez 2006 às 10:46)

Quando ontem à meia-noite o meu termómetro marcava 0 graus, pensei que estava a caminho de uma mínima espectacular, mas não, afinal já não desceu muito mais e ficou-se por -0.4 graus, com muito gelo e geada.
A máxima de ontem foi 5.4 graus, o valor mais baixo no meu posto de observação depois do Verão.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 10:54)

HotSpot disse:


> Bem, vou tentar esclarecer um pouco o clima da margem sul e explicar o que se passa na estação de Almada.
> 
> Seguindo o seguinte exemplo para um dia de muito frio como hoje, as temperaturas variam mais ou menos assim para comparativamente a LX com indice 0.
> 
> ...



Em noites de grande estabilidade atmosférica é possível registar-se diferenças de vários graus em poucas dezenas de metros. Nas áreas deprimidas favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio os valores são muito mais baixos que nos topos.


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 11:03)

Aqui está um exemplo típico de como funciona a acumulação de ar frio em situações de forte estabilidade atmosférica.

Nesta montanha registou-se uma diferença de 27ºC em apenas 150 metros.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (21 Dez 2006 às 11:20)

Boas Serrano,

Por falar em gelo e geada, no sábado vou sair daqui de Lisboa pelas 18h00 à
terra da minha sogra que fica a cerca de 50 kms da Covilhã. Deves conhecer o sítio e por isso pergunto se será perigoso ir pela estrada que liga Tortosendo até Vide, que passa por Unhais da Serra.

Abraço


----------



## Serrano (21 Dez 2006 às 11:20)

Dan disse:


> Em noites de grande estabilidade atmosférica é possível registar-se diferenças de vários graus em poucas dezenas de metros. Nas áreas deprimidas favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio os valores são muito mais baixos que nos topos.



Eu já fiz a experiência em minha casa numa noite anticiclónica de Inverno e verificou-se uma diferença de 2 graus de um lado da habitação para o outro, porque onde faço os registos é um local mais seco durante a noite e sem influência solar durante o dia, enquanto do outro lado é mais húmido durante a noite (passa uma ribeira bem perto) e bem exposto ao sol durante o dia. No entanto, faço os registos sempre com o sensor no mesmo local, o qual me parece mais equilibrado em relação a este tipo de influências.


----------



## Serrano (21 Dez 2006 às 11:28)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas Serrano,
> 
> Por falar em gelo e geada, no sábado vou sair daqui de Lisboa pelas 18h00 à
> terra da minha sogra que fica a cerca de 50 kms da Covilhã. Deves conhecer o sítio e por isso pergunto se será perigoso ir pela estrada que liga Tortosendo até Vide, que passa por Unhais da Serra.
> ...



Por acaso não tenho passado para aqueles lados, mas não devem existir problemas de circulação, embora se recomendem as devidas precauções durante a noite e madrugada, principalmente nas curvas mais abrigadas.


----------



## Luis França (21 Dez 2006 às 11:37)

Parece que hoje tive a mínima mais baixa + 2,0ºC. Tá quase no zero, vai ser hoje. Com céu limpo já devia estar ainda mais frio...devem ser as flutuações climáticas


----------



## Z13 (21 Dez 2006 às 11:52)

Bom... por aqui a mínima ficou-se nos -2,9ºC Ainda sonhei em bater o meu record do ano... 

A esta hora a minha estação indica +2,2ºC...

Boas Festas a todos!


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 13:47)

Boas pessoal...Eu hoje registei 5,7ºc de minima e neste momento vou com 12,4ºc. As grandes diferenças de temps em distâncias curtas acontecem aki perto da minha casa, mas existe uma zona em especial k é muito fria, inclusive já medi no termometro do carro -7ºc, fotografei e vim a casa buscar um termometro pra confirmar se o sensor do carro estava certo...esta temp ocorreu em janeiro ou fevereiro de 2005, mas é habitual com estas condições registar -2ºc -3ºc e -4ºc...


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 13:50)

Por aqui tenho 4,5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2006 às 13:53)

Aqui neste momento vou com 9,8ºC ligeiramente mais alto que ontem devo ficar com uma máxima de 10,alguns  a pressão está nos 1029hpa


----------



## Nuno (21 Dez 2006 às 15:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Bem, vou tentar esclarecer um pouco o clima da margem sul e explicar o que se passa na estação de Almada.
> 
> Seguindo o seguinte exemplo para um dia de muito frio como hoje, as temperaturas variam mais ou menos assim para comparativamente a LX com indice 0.
> 
> ...




Ora nem mais


----------



## Nuno (21 Dez 2006 às 15:04)

duncan disse:


> ola, acho graça no outro dia tu criticaste me por eu disser que na achava estas estaçoes automáticas nao eram fiáveis e que davam alguns erros,e disseste me que eu já sabia mais que os meteoroogistas e que os termometros,agora nesta afirmaçao que fizeste demonstraste uma falta de confiança nestas estações.com todo o respeito foste um pouco infeliz nessa afirmaçao.Eu concordo contigo acerca da temperatura negativa em almada que é dificil de atingir, mas sim nos arredores, mas em setubal a temperatura minima tambem nao deve ter baixado dos 3º,mas em arredores como azeitao,alguns locais abrigados de palmela deve ter rondado os 0º.



Cada um tem a sua opninao! i é livre de expressala! Se axas isso  eu tinho a minha opninao! Ah mais uma vex um pekeno reparo!! eu n vive mxm dentro da cidade de setubal! mas sim, num sitio mt mais alto! i junto a arrabida! Por isso eu ter temperaturas mais baixas ke o miguel  A minina do dia foi 2,8 as 8 h...A esta hora vou com 10ºC


----------



## Mago (21 Dez 2006 às 16:28)

Ola Boa tarde e Boas festas
Aqui a mínima foi de -2.3°C às 7:30 e a máxima de perto de 4ºC perto das duas e meia, agora estão + 3ºC céu limpo. Nota-se um acentuado arrefecimento em locais onde não dáo sol, de manhã estava tudo cheio de geada.

Almada -4º C ????


----------



## tozequio (21 Dez 2006 às 17:23)

Mais uma manhã com muito gelo e geada nos campos e nos carros. A mínima de hoje...   





Acabei por ter uma máxima amena de 11.0ºC mas a queda livre já começou neste momento uns impressionantes 3.6ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 18:06)

Hoje, mesmo com céu limpo, a temperatura não subiu muito. Tive uma máxima de 5,2ºC

Hoje: -3,4ºC / 5,2ºC

A geada manteve-se todo o dia nos locais à sombra e desde as 17 horas que os carros apresentam uma fina camada de geada.

3,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 19:41)

Boa tarde a todos... Eu neste momento estou com 7,7 na janela da sala onde o sol dá até por volta das 14h30 e a esta hora trago o sensor pra janela do meu quarto até amanhã. O k reparo é k a temp baixa mais na frente do predio
do k nas traseiras. Já volto a postar a temp k tenho com o sensor na minha janela.
Min.   5,7ºc
Máx. 13,2ºc


----------



## Minho (21 Dez 2006 às 19:51)

Olá pessoal!
A mínima hoje me Braga foi de 1.8ºC.
Neste momento tenho 3.9ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 20:46)

Alguns valores às 19 horas nas Estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM			

Carrazeda de Anciães 			-2,6	ºC
Chaves			-0,2	ºC
Macedo de Cavaleiros 			0,0	ºC
Arouca			0,0	ºC
Guarda			0,3	ºC
Penhas Douradas			0,4	ºC
Sabugal			0,5	ºC
Mirandela			0,8	ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Dez 2006 às 20:48)

POr cá a máxima foi até aos 10,8ºC.

Neste momento, 4,6ºC e hoje chego aos 0ºC!   Até que enfim  

A manhã foi de muita geada, mas apenas em locais mais sombrios.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 20:59)

À mais de uma hora tinha 7,7ºc na janela da sala, assim k trouxe o sensor pra janela do meu quarto a temp subiu e tenho 8,7ºc, algo estranho pela próximidade...vou voltar a colocar o sensorna outra janela...


----------



## Mago (21 Dez 2006 às 21:18)

Por aqui já marca + 1,5ºC


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 21:27)

Com o sensor na frente do prédio marca neste momento 7,3ºc...


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 21:28)

Alguns valores às 20 horas nas estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM 


Carrazeda de Anciães 			-2,7	ºC
Chaves			-1,0	ºC
Penhas Douradas			-0,9	ºC
Arouca			-0,8	ºC
Mirandela			-0,5	ºC
Guarda			0,2	ºC
Sabugal			0,2	ºC
Miranda do Douro			0,3	ºC
Bragança			0,3	ºC
Moimenta da Beira			0,5	ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 21:31)

Aqui em casa tenho 0,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2006 às 22:20)

Aqui a minha máxima ainda foi aos 11,0ºC e neste momento tenho 7,5ºC e 1030hpa 

PS:Já sou Milenar!!!


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 22:29)

Alguns valores às 21 horas nas estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM 


Carrazeda de Anciães 			-2,9	ºC
Mirandela			-1,6	ºC
Chaves			-1,2	ºC
Arouca			-1,2	ºC
Miranda do Douro			-1,1	ºC
Alcobaça			-0,8	ºC
Alvega			-0,4	ºC
Sabugal			-0,4	ºC
Bragança			0,1	ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 22:33)

miguel disse:


> Aqui a minha máxima ainda foi aos 11,0ºC e neste momento tenho 7,5ºC e 1030hpa
> 
> PS:Já sou Milenar!!!



Parabéns 


Registo agora -1,1ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Dez 2006 às 22:55)

miguel disse:


> Aqui a minha máxima ainda foi aos 11,0ºC e neste momento tenho 7,5ºC e 1030hpa
> 
> PS:Já sou Milenar!!!



Parabéns sadino!!   

Por aqui 3,1ºC . Como já disse num post anterior hoje é a zeros!!!... nem que para isso tenha de colocar a sonda no congelador!


----------



## Fil (21 Dez 2006 às 23:04)

Aqui em minha casa está num sobe e desce, já foi até aos -0,6ºC e agora está em -0,3ºC com a temperatura praticamente estagnada... A máxima foi de 3,9ºC e a mínima de -2,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 23:12)

O IM prevê para amanhã uma mínima de -2ºC para Bragança.

Às 22 horas a estação meteorológica de Bragança já registava -1,2ºC. 

Enganaram-se com a previsão para hoje e também se devem enganar com a previsão para amanhã.


----------



## dj_alex (21 Dez 2006 às 23:14)

Por Madrid 3,8....Deve descer bastante a noite..


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2006 às 23:17)

obrigado dan e kincarvalho foram 1000 posts com muito sangue suor e lágrimas dedico e  agradeço a todos pela ajuda sem vocês não seria possível este feito muito obrigado mesmo  

Aqui vou com 7,2ºC no meu posto de observação tenho a temperatura mais alta que ontem pela mesma hora


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 23:23)

Boas pessoal... hoje vou ter uma noite fria por aki.
tenho 5,4ºc e a descer bem...


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 23:28)

Alguns valores às 22 horas nas estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM

Carrazeda de Anciães 			??	ºC
Mirandela			??	ºC
Chaves			-2,2	ºC
Arouca			-1,9	ºC
Miranda do Douro			-1,7	ºC
Alvega			-1,6	ºC
Lamas de Mouro			-1,4	ºC
Alcobaça			-1,3	ºC
Bragança			-1,2	ºC
Sabugal			-0,7	ºC


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 23:28)

bem pessoal eu vou á costa da caparica ver como está por lá a temp, já volto com noticias frequinhas...


----------



## tozequio (21 Dez 2006 às 23:30)

Por aqui até já esteve -0.3ºC, mas neste momento tenho 0.8ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 23:31)

Registo aqui em casa -1,6ºC.


----------



## Snow (21 Dez 2006 às 23:54)

por aki 2.5 graus.


----------



## jose leça (22 Dez 2006 às 00:13)

Em Massarelos, Porto, 6,7ºC às 00h00. Uma Boa Noite a toda a cominidade meteo


----------



## tozequio (22 Dez 2006 às 00:15)

Bem-vindo José, mais um membro do Porto


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2006 às 00:18)

É verdade bem vindo Jose leça espero que seja o primeiro de muitos posts...por aqui vou neste momento com 6,5ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 00:27)

José Leça, bem vindo


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 00:28)

Alguns valores às 23 horas nas estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM 	

Carrazeda de Anciães 			??	ºC
Mirandela			??	ºC
Chaves			??	ºC
Lamas de Mouro			-2,5	ºC
Alvega			-2,0	ºC
Alcobaça			-2,0	ºC
Bragança			-2,0	ºC
Arouca			-1,9	ºC
Miranda do Douro			-1,3	ºC
Sabugal			-1,3	ºC


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2006 às 00:33)

Em Braga 2.2ºC neste momento. 
Mínima foi de 1.8ºC


----------



## jose leça (22 Dez 2006 às 00:35)

Como maçarico que sou nestas andanças, tenho uma dúdiva. Tenho 2ºC  a mais na mínima em relação ao aeroporto de Pedras Rubras, e um grau na máxima. Será normal, ou do sensor? Estou 10Km a sul, perto da Ponte da Arrábida.


----------



## tozequio (22 Dez 2006 às 00:38)

jose leça disse:


> Como maçarico que sou nestas andanças, tenho uma dúdiva. Tenho 2ºC  a mais na mínima em relação ao aeroporto de Pedras Rubras, e um grau na máxima. Será normal, ou do sensor? Estou 10Km a sul, perto da Ponte da Arrábida.



Eu costumo ter cerca de -3 graus do que em Pedras Rubras nas mínimas, penso que a nossa zona tem uma grande variabilidade de temperaturas durante a noite em situações anticiclónicas...

Tens o sensor perto do solo, ou encontra-se numa varanda ou janela?


----------



## jose leça (22 Dez 2006 às 00:54)

está a cerca de 1,5 do solo, no quintal, ambiente urbano. Tou tapado dos ventos de sul e Oeste


----------



## tozequio (22 Dez 2006 às 01:01)

jose leça disse:


> está a cerca de 1,5 do solo, no quintal, ambiente urbano. Tou tapado dos ventos de sul e Oeste



Parece estar nas condições ideais então, por acaso já me tinha apercebido pela RUEMA de Massarelos que essa zona da cidade é quente, no Verão chegou a passar os 40ºC por aí


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Dez 2006 às 01:07)

jose leça disse:


> está a cerca de 1,5 do solo, no quintal, ambiente urbano. Tou tapado dos ventos de sul e Oeste



Bem vindo jose leça! Mais um conterrâneo! Neste momento registo 3,4ºC! Engraçado que eu n estou assim tao longe de Massarelos (Pinheiro Manso) e à meia noite tinha 5ºC solamente,ainda fazia uma certa diferença dai!!Mas o que é certo é k levou um valente kickdown a temperatura nestes ultimos 3/4 de hora! 87%hr(+13% que ontem!)Cheira-me a geada da boa hj!


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Dez 2006 às 01:10)

tozequio disse:


> Parece estar nas condições ideais então, por acaso já me tinha apercebido pela RUEMA de Massarelos que essa zona da cidade é quente, no Verão chegou a passar os 40ºC por aí



Repara nas nossas diferenças de temperatura!É verdade esse "aquecimento",não sei se por Massarelos estar numa zona mais virada a Sul/Poente!(tb depende do sitio de Massarelos,claro!)


----------



## jose leça (22 Dez 2006 às 01:23)

já reparei que na tua zona é mais frio, mas não sei se o meu sensor está a trabalhar bem ( tem 3 anos ). Além do mais só tenho um termómetro digital com sensor por cabo. Penso em breve adquirir um posto mais bem equipado. Vocês pegaram-me o bicho!


----------



## tozequio (22 Dez 2006 às 01:27)

jose leça disse:


> já reparei que na tua zona é mais frio, mas não sei se o meu sensor está a trabalhar bem ( tem 3 anos ). Além do mais só tenho um termómetro digital com sensor por cabo. Penso em breve adquirir um posto mais bem equipado. Vocês pegaram-me o bicho!



 

Por acaso já tinhas reparado que eras um membro silencioso, estavas cá muitas vezes à noite mas não tinhas "coragem" para postar   

Por cá a temperatura continua a subir, neste momento 1.6ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Dez 2006 às 01:30)

jose leça disse:


> já reparei que na tua zona é mais frio, mas não sei se o meu sensor está a trabalhar bem ( tem 3 anos ). Além do mais só tenho um termómetro digital com sensor por cabo. Penso em breve adquirir um posto mais bem equipado. Vocês pegaram-me o bicho!



Se não for o Pai Natal, espera-se por uma dakelas promoçoes maravilhosas do LIDL!Muita gente daqui tem a que eles costumam por lá a venda, naquelas promoçoes que eles fazem, e o que é certo é que estão a fazer furor por cá! 
By the way, subiu aqui tb a temperatura 3,6ºC...


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2006 às 01:40)

Olá e bem-vindo jose leça!  
Agora que começaste a postar é sempre a dar  
Com que então também te pegaram o bichinho da meteo. Agora vamos lá saber sofres mais de nivite aguda (como eu e a maioria do pessoal do fórum) ou tens mais hurricania aguda?  

Cá por Braga a temperatura está nos 1.9ºC. Será que é desta que vejo a minha estação a dar 0ºC?


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2006 às 01:41)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Se não for o Pai Natal, espera-se por uma dakelas promoçoes maravilhosas do LIDL!Muita gente daqui tem a que eles costumam por lá a venda, naquelas promoçoes que eles fazem, e o que é certo é que estão a fazer furor por cá!
> By the way, subiu aqui tb a temperatura 3,6ºC...



Então o teu pai ontem que temperaturas apanhou a caminho de Navarra?


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2006 às 01:46)

Bem vou nessa boas noites a todos neste momento registo aqui 5,8ºC com seta para baixo bom sinal


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 01:56)

Boas pessoal, acabei de chegar, na costa estavm 7,1ºc mas quase de um momento pro outro começou a descer e de k maneira, sentia-se o ar a arrefecer até k chegou aos 3,9ºc.
Por aki tenho 4,5ºc mas já tive 4,2ºc, ou seja a minima deste mês já foi igualada...


----------



## Nuno (22 Dez 2006 às 02:05)

Por aqui 5,0ºC...


----------



## Mago (22 Dez 2006 às 02:20)

Boas
Estão agora 0ºC por aqui e com os carrinhos já com geadinha. No entanto este frio é um pouco esquisito é mais seco que o habitual, aguenta-se melhor.


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Dez 2006 às 02:31)

Minho disse:


> Então o teu pai ontem que temperaturas apanhou a caminho de Navarra?



Minho, hoje pelos vistos -2ºC!!Mas tambem foi ligeiramente mais cedo!Aquilo é tramado po grizo,tou a ver!


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 02:34)

Eu por aki continuo com uma excelente descida, os 4,2ºc de dia 16 já foram batidos... estou agora com 3,9ºc e até ás 7 da manhã penso chegar aos 2ºc...


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 03:30)

Continua a descer e sigo com 3,3ºc...finalmente uma noite a sério, dentro do k posso esperar por estas bandas...


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 04:43)

Bem hoje entusiasmei-me mesmo a sério com a descida da temperatura, mas agora vou mesmo dormir um bocado. estou com uns nada normais 2,8ºc...


----------



## Bruno Campos (22 Dez 2006 às 08:20)

ontem a minima foi de 0.7, mas esta manha desceu ligeiramente aos 0.4º


----------



## dj_alex (22 Dez 2006 às 08:20)

Bom dia!

As 8 da manha -3,1ºC pela cidade universitaria de Madrid.   

hj volto para lisboa


----------



## Nuno (22 Dez 2006 às 08:24)

Por aqui 2,3ºC


----------



## Nuno (22 Dez 2006 às 08:38)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 09:32)

Alguns valores às 6 horas nas estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM 				


Lamas de Mouro			-4,0	ºC
Bragança			-3,8	ºC
Chaves			-3,7	ºC
Alcobaça			-3,5	ºC
Sabugal			-3,4	ºC
Mirandela			-3,3	ºC
Alvalade 			-3,0	ºC
Arouca			-2,8	ºC
Portel 			-2,8	ºC
Miranda do Douro			-2,1	ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 09:33)

Alguns valores às 8 horas nas estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM 				


Alcobaça			-4,4	ºC
Bragança			-4,3	ºC
Chaves			-3,9	ºC
Alvalade 			-3,5	ºC
Carrazeda de Anciães 			-3,5	ºC
Miranda do Douro			-3,4	ºC
Mirandela			-3,0	ºC
Penhas Douradas			-2,7	ºC
Portel 			-2,4	ºC
Sabugal			-2,3	ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 09:55)

-4,8ºC de mínima hoje.
Ainda -2,4ºC


----------



## mocha (22 Dez 2006 às 10:07)

bom dia a tds, apesar dos 3,8C as 8h, ontem pareceu me mais frio a mesma hora.
p.s. tambem quero um aparelho do lidl


----------



## Nuno (22 Dez 2006 às 11:16)

Tou com uma xelente maxima 5,0ºC ....


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 13:09)

Boas pessoal, hoje tive uma minima muito fixe, 2,4ºc e neste momento não sei quantos tenho pk o sensor estava ao sol...


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2006 às 13:11)

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 3,8ºC é brutal a mínima em Alvalade não muito longe de Grândola para onde abalo amanha de manha bem cedo  aqui neste momento inicio da tarde tenho uns óptimos 7,8ºC


----------



## Seringador (22 Dez 2006 às 13:23)

dj_alex disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> As 8 da manha -3,1ºC pela cidade universitaria de Madrid.
> 
> hj volto para lisboa



Hoje já apanhaste mais frio e se calhar amínima foi mais baixa que esse valor 
Bom regresso


----------



## Seringador (22 Dez 2006 às 13:24)

Boas,

Hoje tive mínima de 3,7ºC 

O mar é aquele termostato


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 13:52)

Bem agora sim, já sei qual temperatura tenho. 11,8ºc
Não sei como resolver o problema de o sensor ficar ao sol, daki a 20 min tenho k o levar pra janela da frente senão fica ao sol, e mesmo assim já a temp vai subir quase 1ºc pk a frente do predio tá ao sol desde as 9 horas.


----------



## Serrano (22 Dez 2006 às 14:18)

Ontem, a temperatura máxima foi 7.4 graus, enquanto a mínima desta noite ficou-se por 0 graus certinhos. De momento, na zona baixa da Covilhã estamos com 9 graus e o sol habitual dos últimos dias.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 14:29)

Por aki estou com 11,3ºc e algum vento...


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 14:30)

Por aki estou com 11,2ºc e algum vento..


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2006 às 14:30)

Aqui por terras Sadinas vou neste momento com uns belos 9,3ºC será que vou ficar abaixo dos 10??muito dificilmente a pressão tá nos 1027hpa


----------



## dj_alex (22 Dez 2006 às 15:55)

boas...estou preso em Barajas...O voo estava em overbooking, so tenho lugar no proximo voo   

sacanas dos gajos da Iberia....


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Dez 2006 às 16:09)

dj_alex disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> As 8 da manha -3,1ºC pela cidade universitaria de Madrid.
> 
> hj volto para lisboa



Isso sim é fresquinho! Bom regresso Alex e boa viagem!   



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje tive mínima de 3,7ºC
> 
> O mar é aquele termostato



Mesmo assim é bem bom por pouco não fico quase como tu!  

Ainda não foi desta que o meu sensor marcou os 0ºC . Fiquei-me nos 1,3ºC. Ainda assim em muitas zonas chegaram ao ponto de congelação e a geada e gelo hoje foram mais notórios que nos dias anteriores. E o que me chamou mais a atenção foi a sua persistência até ao meio da manhã, pois a temperatura manteve-se baixa mais tempo que o habitual.
Neste momento 10,3ºC e já começa a descer  . A máximo foi de 10,6ºC ás 15h.


----------



## tozequio (22 Dez 2006 às 16:16)

Por aqui 1.0ºC/12.5ºC e neste momento já vou com 9.3ºC.

A mínima da última noite/madrugada foi obtida às 22.30 de ontem quando esteve -0.3ºC. A partir daí subiu e deve ter oscilado entre os 1 e os 2ºC durante toda a madrugada, acabando por ter 1.0ºC de mínima. Tendo em conta que o céu esteve sempre limpo, foi um comportamento algo estranho.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2006 às 16:18)

Boas
Aqui a minha máxima ficou nos 9,7ºC o dia mais frio até ao momento  agora já se iniciou a descida neste momento tenho 9,5ºC amanha de manha quando abalar para Grândola devo apanhar temperaturas negativas pelo caminho!! a mínima em Grândola no dia 21 foi -2,4ºC   ai para onde eu vou


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 16:20)

A máxima até ao momento é de 6,8ºC.

Nos locais sombrios a geada tem-se mantido de uns dias para os outros.

Hoje às 15 horas.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 16:29)

Boas pessoal, por aki tive uma maxima de 11,8ºc e já começou a descer.
Estou com 10,5ºc, espero ter outra noite como esta k passou com uma
minima de 2,4ºc... 
Boa viagem alex


----------



## Fernando_ (22 Dez 2006 às 16:34)

Bonitas fotos de la geada, Dan  



dj_alex disse:


> boas...estou preso em Barajas...O voo estava em overbooking, so tenho lugar no proximo voo
> 
> sacanas dos gajos da Iberia....



 

Datos de Madrid-Barajas, (16:00 h.): *8,1º*, *46%* de humidade, ¿son correctos?   

Céu con nuvens, tal vez esta noite veamos algo de neve...


----------



## Mago (22 Dez 2006 às 16:59)

Ola
Por aqui a minima foi menos "minima" que dias anteriores pois ficou-se pelo -0,5ºC , durante o dia a máxima ainda roçou perto dos 5ºC.

Ao sol até se estava muito bem na sombra e locais abrigados ainda persistia a geada.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 17:27)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Aqui a minha máxima ficou nos 9,7ºC o dia mais frio até ao momento  agora já se iniciou a descida neste momento tenho 9,5ºC amanha de manha quando abalar para Grândola devo apanhar temperaturas negativas pelo caminho!! a mínima em Grândola no dia 21 foi -2,4ºC   ai para onde eu vou



Boa tarde meteoloucos ...
Por aki começou a descer e de k maneira, estou com 8,7ºc...
Miguel essa zona costuma ter uma geadas brutais, a minha mãe é dessa zona um pouco mais pra baixo, fica a 20 km de santiago do cacém mais pro interior, e lembro-me de varias vezes ter tido -4ºc e -5ºc, inclusive já á uns 10 anos ou mais registei num termometro de mercurio -7ºc, nem havia água nas torneiras, gelou. Infelizmente este ano é o 1º em k não vou pra lá ou pra perto do fundão passar o natal. disfruta bem dessas temperaturas.


----------



## Mago (22 Dez 2006 às 17:54)

Por aqui estão neste momento 2,8ºC e 1030 hpa


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2006 às 18:31)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde meteoloucos ...
> Por aki começou a descer e de k maneira, estou com 8,7ºc...
> Miguel essa zona costuma ter uma geadas brutais, a minha mãe é dessa zona um pouco mais pra baixo, fica a 20 km de santiago do cacém mais pro interior, e lembro-me de varias vezes ter tido -4ºc e -5ºc, inclusive já á uns 10 anos ou mais registei num termometro de mercurio -7ºc, nem havia água nas torneiras, gelou. Infelizmente este ano é o 1º em k não vou pra lá ou pra perto do fundão passar o natal. disfruta bem dessas temperaturas.



É verdade Sanxito lá é mesmo muito friooo no Inverno com fortes geadas já apanhei lá algumas bem interessantes a ver se este fim de semana apanho de novo alguma de registo pelo menos temperaturas negativas devo ter esta noite que vem vai ser negativo a de domingo ainda pode ser depois já não eu vou desfrutar daquelas temperaturas e depois na minha volta na terça posto as temperaturas máximas e mínimas que registei lá como tenho feito noutras ocasiões


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 18:54)

Isto por aki hoje tá mesmo a descer a sério, já vou com 6,7ºc 
Pena não teres net em grândola, eu quando vou até lá levo o comp e ligo-me á net através da linha telefonica, é lenta mas dá pros gastos...


----------



## Fil (22 Dez 2006 às 19:22)

Por aqui vou com 1,7ºC, como o Dan disse havia muita geada de tarde nos locais à sombra que no meu bairro são muitos pois é uma encosta virada para norte  até no alcatrão havia gelo. A mínima foi de -3,2ºC e a máxima de 5,3ºC.

Hoje Alcobaça surpreendeu e deixou os habituais polos do frio para trás!


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 19:40)

Bem por aki se continua a descer assim bato o record da noite passada k foi de 2,4ºc... já vou com 6,3ºc


----------



## Mago (22 Dez 2006 às 19:42)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui vou com 1,7ºC, como o Dan disse havia muita geada de tarde nos locais à sombra que no meu bairro são muitos pois é uma encosta virada para norte  até no alcatrão havia gelo. A mínima foi de -3,2ºC e a máxima de 5,3ºC.
> 
> Hoje Alcobaça surpreendeu e deixou os habituais polos do frio para trás!



Alcobaça ? qual foi a temperatura lá?


----------



## Fil (22 Dez 2006 às 19:46)

mag0 disse:


> Alcobaça ? qual foi a temperatura lá?





Dan disse:


> Alguns valores às 8 horas nas estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM
> 
> 
> Alcobaça			-4,4	ºC
> ...



Alcobaça teve portanto a temperatura mais baixa entre as localidades com estação automatica, junto com Bragança que também tinha -4,4ºC ás 07h.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 19:47)

mag0 disse:


> Alcobaça ? qual foi a temperatura lá?



Às 8 da manhã estavam -4,4ºc, era a cidade mais fria...


----------



## Mago (22 Dez 2006 às 20:04)

Possa supreendido uma localidade tão deslocalizada para Sul ter uma minima dessas ... Aqui a noite nao foi assim tão fria, embora se visse umas boas camadas de geada nos locais abrigados


----------



## Sanxito (22 Dez 2006 às 20:39)

Excluindo o fantástico dia 29 de janeiro acho k não me lembro de a esta hora ter por aki 5,7ºc...


----------



## Hugo Santos (22 Dez 2006 às 20:53)

Em Brejos de Azeitão, estou com 3º
Ontem acordei com -1,5º, hoje acordei com -0,5º
E viva a serra


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 20:58)

Alguns valores às 19 horas nas estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM 				

Carrazeda de Anciães 			-2,0	ºC
Penhas Douradas			0,0	ºC
Macedo de cavaleiros 			0,4	ºC
Mirandela			0,4	ºC
Chaves			0,7	ºC
Arouca			0,8	ºC
Moimenta da Beira			1,3	ºC
Sabugal			1,3	ºC
Alcobaça			1,3	ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 21:00)

Registo 0,6ºC neste momento.

Hoje: -4,8ºC / 6,8ºC


----------



## Luis França (22 Dez 2006 às 21:33)

Hoje a mínima manteve-se igual à da véspera 2º C. Agora tenho 8º C.


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 22:05)

Alguns valores às 20 horas nas estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM 				

Carrazeda de Anciães 			-2,6	ºC
Mirandela			-0,8	ºC
Chaves			-0,4	ºC
Penhas Douradas			-0,2	ºC
Miranda do Douro			-0,2	ºC
Alcobaça			0,0	ºC
Arouca			0,2	ºC
Alvega 			0,4	ºC
Almada			0,4	ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 22:33)

Alguns valores às 21 horas nas estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM 				

Carrazeda de Anciães 			-3,1	ºC
Mirandela			-1,4	ºC
Miranda do Douro			-1,4	ºC
Chaves			-1,0	ºC
Alcobaça			-0,8	ºC
Penhas Douradas			-0,4	ºC
Arouca			-0,3	ºC
Aljezur			-0,2	ºC
Almada			0,0	ºC
Alvega			0,1	ºC
Sabugal			0,2	ºC


----------



## martinus (22 Dez 2006 às 22:37)

Eu acho que nunca fui a Carrazêda de Anciães, tenho quase a certeza que não. Por que motivo é assim fria nestas noites de Inverno? É junto ao rio Douro, não é? Por isso não será da altitude, então?...


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 22:41)

martinus disse:


> Eu acho que nunca fui a Carrazêda de Anciães, tenho quase a certeza que não. Por que motivo é assim fria nestas noites de Inverno? É junto ao rio Douro, não é? Por isso não será da altitude, então?...



Não conheço a localização da estação meteorológica de Carrazeda de Anciães, mas deve ser favorável á acumulação de ar frio.
Carrazeda de Anciães não fica longe do Douro, mas já fica a mais de 700 metros de altitude.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2006 às 23:00)

Aqui vou neste momento com 6,9ºC este oceano da-me cabo tas temperaturas mínimas


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 23:27)

Alguns valores às 22 horas nas estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM 				

Carrazeda de Anciães 			-3,2	ºC
Mirandela			-1,7	ºC
Chaves			-1,7	ºC
Penhas Douradas			-1,2	ºC
Aljezur			-1,0	ºC
Alcobaça			-0,9	ºC
Arouca			-0,8	ºC
Miranda do Douro			-0,7	ºC
Almada			-0,7	ºC
Alvega			-0,7	ºC
Sabugal			-0,3	ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 23:28)

Aqui em casa a temperatura tem andado entre -1ºC e 0ºC.


----------



## jose leça (22 Dez 2006 às 23:31)

tenho 6,9ºC às 23h00 no Porto, mas tou cum frio do caraças. Gosto é de vagas de calor.


----------



## Fil (22 Dez 2006 às 23:32)

A velocidade a que desce a temperatura em Carrazeda de Ansiães com o cair da noite há muito que me chamou a atenção! Já perdi a conta ás vezes em que a vi com temperaturas mais baixas ás 22h que ás 06h... Tem que haver algo de estranho com a localização daquela estação! Ás 22h está com -3,2ºC, quase tão baixo como hoje ao amanhecer  

Menção especial também para Aljezur, cidade algarvia à beira-mar que já está com -1,0ºC!  (Aposto com quem quiser que no máximo nas próximas 2 actualizações essa estação vai deixar de funcionar!)

Aqui tenho 0,0ºC mas a estrada da minha rua há bastante tempo que está a brilhar com a geada.



jose leça disse:


> tenho 6,9ºC às 23h00 no Porto, mas tou cum frio do caraças. Gosto é de vagas de calor.



 o ]ToRnAdO[ tem um novo amigo!


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Dez 2006 às 00:26)

Por aqui igual às noites anteriores, desceu muito depressa entre as 16h e as 20h, mas depois estagna e fico com uma mínima bastante alta.
Tem. actual: 3,7ºC, mas já tive 2ºC .


----------



## dj_alex (23 Dez 2006 às 00:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por aqui igual às noites anteriores, desceu muito depressa entre as 16h e as 20h, mas depois estagna e fico com uma mínima bastante alta.
> Tem. actual: 3,7ºC, mas já tive 2ºC .



Já ca estou pela capital    

Já nao estava habituado a esta humidade...


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2006 às 00:37)

Alguns valores às 23 horas nas estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM 				

Carrazeda de Anciães 			-2,7	ºC
Chaves			-2,2	ºC
Alvega			-1,9	ºC
Sabugal			-1,9	ºC
Mirandela			-1,8	ºC
Penhas Douradas			-1,5	ºC
Alcobaça			-1,4	ºC
Arouca			-0,9	ºC
Almada			-0,7	ºC
Aljezur			??	ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Dez 2006 às 00:47)

Dan disse:


> Não conheço a localização da estação meteorológica de Carrazeda de Anciães, mas deve ser favorável á acumulação de ar frio.
> Carrazeda de Anciães não fica longe do Douro, mas já fica a mais de 700 metros de altitude.



Carrazeda é mt frio e fica enterrada entre 2 montanhas mais altas,o que acaba por tornar-se kse um "vale"..!


----------



## Sanxito (23 Dez 2006 às 01:11)

Boas a todos...
Menciono tmb algumas outras localizações...
Portimão       0,3ºc
Portel         -0,2ºc
Alvalade       0,4ºc
Eu por aki tive uma grande descida até ás 20 horas e depois estagnou por completo. Já tive 5,1ºc e estou com 5,4ºc... Julgava k ia ter uma minima espantosa de me fazer ficar a noite toda a ver o termometro a descer cada vez mais...


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2006 às 01:19)

Aqui também tive uma coisa parecida já tive 6,6ºC agora tenho 7,4 muito estáveis não estou a ver isto a descer hoje  bem e vou nessa até terça feira e mais uma vez um bom natal a todos e bons frios


----------



## tozequio (23 Dez 2006 às 01:28)

Por aqui a descida de temperatura dá-se de uma forma brutal entre as 15.30 e as 17.30, hoje por exemplo caiu cerca de 7 graus nesse período. A partir daí começa a descer muito lentamente, hoje a temperatura andou a rondar os 1.5ºC/2.5ºC entre as 19h e as 23h. Neste momento já desceu mais 1 pouco, vou com -0.1ºC


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2006 às 01:30)

Dan disse:


> Alguns valores às 23 horas nas estações meteorológicas automáticas do IM
> 
> Aljezur			??	ºC



Eu logo disse que essa estação ia deixar de funcionar, é sempre igual...  

Aqui tenho -1,0ºC e humidade bastante baixa de 78%.


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Dez 2006 às 01:59)

dj_alex disse:


> Já ca estou pela capital
> 
> Já nao estava habituado a esta humidade...



Ja notei... Ja tens acentos e tudo.!!   

Bem-vindo climatologo! Espero que venhas mais rico em formacao profissional.  

Por aqui 3,3ºC e cada vez mais lenta a queda, será que a descida de tempertura por aqui, atingiu o ponto de congelação?...


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2006 às 02:01)

Deopsi de ter chegado aos -1,1ºC, a temperatura subiu rapidamente para os 0,3ºC e a humidade desceu para os 72%  Enfim, eu já não entendo nada... 

PS: continua a subir, já vai em 0,5ºC...

PS2: 0,6ºC...

PS3: 0,8ºC...  vou mas é dormir  (com sorte, de manhã ainda dá para ir à praia...)

PS4: 0,9ºC


----------



## Sanxito (23 Dez 2006 às 02:19)

Eu por aki estou estagnado nos 5,1ºc...
Já os tinha atingido á umas horas e depois subiu.
Não devo baixar muito mais k isto...


----------



## Sanxito (23 Dez 2006 às 03:32)

Bem afinal parece k isto melhorou de repente, de estagnado passou a descer e bem... estou agora com 3,7ºc


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2006 às 08:43)

Boas aqui tenho agora a minima do dia com os mesmos 3,8 de ontem!


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2006 às 08:54)

Vou agora para baixo e vou ver a temperatura a ir por ai abaixo tbm  se aqui tão 4 agora ao entrar no alentejo nalguns vales devo ver ai uns zero ou menos boas festas a todos e até terça pessoal...


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Dez 2006 às 09:25)

miguel disse:


> Vou agora para baixo e vou ver a temperatura a ir por ai abaixo tbm  se aqui tão 4 agora ao entrar no alentejo nalguns vales devo ver ai uns zero ou menos boas festas a todos e até terça pessoal...



Para ti também e boa viagem! Cuidado com o gelo   

Por aqui mais uma noite fraca de mínimas, tive 1,7ºC mais no ínicio da madrugada, depois tem sido sempre a subir. Agora estou com 4,9ºC.


----------



## LUPER (23 Dez 2006 às 09:36)

tive 0.3, ou seja mais uma noite na casa dos 0  5 noites sempre com valores inferiores a 1.0


----------



## jose leça (23 Dez 2006 às 10:08)

Bom dia. Por aqui tive uns frquitos 4,3ºC de mínima


----------



## LUPER (23 Dez 2006 às 11:39)

Sigo com 6.3, que dia frio por aqui    , ai a nossa amiga a fazer das suas


----------



## tozequio (23 Dez 2006 às 11:47)

Por aqui -1.5ºC de mínima e neste momento 7.9ºC.


----------



## Minho (23 Dez 2006 às 13:21)

Olá caros membros  

Noite fria aqui por Melgaço. A mínima ficou em -1.8ºC. Só não foi mais baixa porque das 19h até 22h esteve bastante vento o que deu uma sensação térmica baixíssima  

Neste momento tenho 6.5ºC, céu limpo.


----------



## tozequio (23 Dez 2006 às 14:06)

9.6ºC por aqui e um ventinho cortante


----------



## Mago (23 Dez 2006 às 14:10)

Boas
Hoje de manhãquando me levantei às 9h00 estava -1ºC entretanto subiu e chegou quase aos +4ºC .De salientar que ao sol está-se bem e estes valores saõ do meu ponto de observação que têm somente sombra o dia todo ( virado a norte) 
Agora estão perto de 3ºC


----------



## Sanxito (23 Dez 2006 às 15:01)

mag0 disse:


> Boas
> Hoje de manhãquando me levantei às 9h00 estava -1ºC entretanto subiu e chegou quase aos +4ºC .De salientar que ao sol está-se bem e estes valores saõ do meu ponto de observação que têm somente sombra o dia todo ( virado a norte)
> Agora estão perto de 3ºC



Tmb gostava de ter um ponto k não apanhasse sol o dia todo,ou arranjar uma forma de o esconder do sol, mas infelizmente tenho k tirar o sensor de uma janela pra outra o k acaba por me dar algum erro nas temperaturas maximas. Estou agora com 12,4ºc.
A minima foi de 3,7ºc


----------



## Mago (23 Dez 2006 às 15:10)

Sanxito disse:


> Tmb gostava de ter um ponto k não apanhasse sol o dia todo,ou arranjar uma forma de o esconder do sol, mas infelizmente tenho k tirar o sensor de uma janela pra outra o k acaba por me dar algum erro nas temperaturas maximas. Estou agora com 12,4ºc.
> A minima foi de 3,7ºc



Mesmo com um abrigo a temperatura a dar-lhe o sol sobe em flecha eu tenho dois pontos de observação e é notória a diferença. O sensor deve dar para mais de 20 metros tenta coloca-lo nem que seja afastado. Segundo as recomendações o ideial é ficar virado a Norte.

Ou então fazes como eu sensor num lado termometro no outro lado, há termometros bem calibrados ( testados) com 30cm (gigantes) nos chineses por 2€


----------



## Sanxito (23 Dez 2006 às 15:26)

mag0 disse:


> Mesmo com um abrigo a temperatura a dar-lhe o sol sobe em flecha eu tenho dois pontos de observação e é notória a diferença. O sensor deve dar para mais de 20 metros tenta coloca-lo nem que seja afastado. Segundo as recomendações o ideial é ficar virado a Norte.
> 
> Ou então fazes como eu sensor num lado termometro no outro lado, há termometros bem calibrados ( testados) com 30cm (gigantes) nos chineses por 2€



Eu tenho um problema vivo num prédio e só tenho janelas pra leste e oeste, e quando transporto o sensor de uma janela pra outra dá-me diferenças pk a zona onde o sol estava a bater ainda está quente...
Enfim vai dando pra desenrascar. 
Mas ouvi dizer k havia uma estação meteo da TFA k trazia um sensor com uma caixa ou algo do genero k protegia e dava uma leitura correcta ao sol...
Não sei se alguém pode confirmar isto...
Por aki sigo com 12,1ºc, a descida já começou


----------



## Minho (23 Dez 2006 às 17:07)

Isto hoje prepara-se para uma mínima recorde. São 17h e já só estão 4.4ºC... ui ui ui


----------



## Minho (23 Dez 2006 às 17:14)

Facto curioso... nos últimos três anos a regra tem sido situação anticiclónica nesta altura...

*2003*





*2004*






*2005*





*2006*


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Dez 2006 às 18:00)

Boas pessoal, hoje dia fresquito nas m+aximas não!   

Por aqui fiquei nos 8,9ºC, já que o céu ficou completamente nublado e com ar ameaçador, mas não caiu nada.

MNeste momento tenho 6,7ºC.


----------



## Fernando_ (23 Dez 2006 às 18:30)

Boas tardes, en Madrid, céu sem nuvens
*5,7º*, *67%* humidade, mínima hoje, *0,5º* (Madrid-Barajas)



kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas pessoal, hoje dia fresquito nas m+aximas não!
> 
> Por aqui fiquei nos 8,9ºC, já que o céu ficou completamente nublado e com ar ameaçador, mas não caiu nada.
> 
> MNeste momento tenho 6,7ºC.



He leido en el foro de Meteored que ha nevado esta mañana en la serra de Cáceres a solo 600 m., no muy distante...


----------



## Minho (23 Dez 2006 às 19:12)

Bem, já tenho 1.8ºC


----------



## tozequio (23 Dez 2006 às 19:39)

Por aqui 2.4ºC, tive uma excelente máxima de 9.8ºC    Para encontrar uma máxima mais baixa por aqui é preciso recuar ao inolvidável 29 de Janeiro


----------



## LUPER (23 Dez 2006 às 20:09)

Sigo com 4.0


----------



## Minho (23 Dez 2006 às 20:21)

Já baixei para a casa dos 0ºC. Neste momento 0.9ºC


----------



## dj_alex (23 Dez 2006 às 20:31)

também me parece que a noite de hoje vai ser bastante fresca!!   

Que bem que sabe a lareira


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2006 às 21:36)

Eu tive uma mínima de -1,1ºC e uma máxima de 5,7ºC. Neste momento tenho 2,1ºC a descer muito d e v a g a r, mas numa rua onde passei há pouco de carro estavam -1,5ºC...


----------



## Hugo Santos (23 Dez 2006 às 21:54)

Neste momento vou com 1.0º (brejos de azeitao)


----------



## Nuno (23 Dez 2006 às 22:46)

Setubal! 5,0ºC....  ainda é 22:50!


----------



## Santos (23 Dez 2006 às 22:52)

Por aqui estão 3,7ºC no momento


----------



## tozequio (23 Dez 2006 às 23:08)

Por aqui 1.7ºC, a temperatura está estabilizada


----------



## LUPER (23 Dez 2006 às 23:42)

Sigo com 1.4 e sempre a descer, vai ser mais uma noite fria depois de uma maxima de 10.5


----------



## Santos (24 Dez 2006 às 01:39)

Agora 2,7ºC por aqui


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2006 às 03:32)

Boas pessoal, por aki estou com 4,2ºc depois de uma máxima de 12,5ºc e uma mínima de 3,7ºc...


----------



## LUPER (24 Dez 2006 às 11:42)

-1.0   e sigo com 6.8


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2006 às 12:38)

Boa tarde pessoal... hoje tive uma mínima de 4,1ºc e agora não sei quanto tenho pk tinha o sensor ao sol e marcava 23,9ºc
Tou á espera k desça até á temperatura real...


----------



## LUPER (24 Dez 2006 às 13:10)

Sigo com 8.9 para ficar com mais uma bela máxima   , engraçado que ninguem fala de onde de frio pois não?     só existem as de calor as de frio não contam


----------



## Minho (24 Dez 2006 às 13:19)

Como já esperava esta noite tive uma mínima muito baixa....  








Neste momento sigo com apenas 4.0ºC, ou seja, provavelmente a mínima da próxima noite vai ser mais baixa ainda


----------



## dj_alex (24 Dez 2006 às 13:23)

LUPER disse:


> engraçado que ninguem fala de onde de frio pois não?     só existem as de calor as de frio não contam



Ai nao??? Tudo noticias de hoje....

http://jn.sapo.pt/2006/12/24/ultimas/Dez_distritos_em_alerta_amarelo.html

http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1280625&idCanal=90

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=755158&div_id=291

http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=17176

http://www.omirante.pt/index.asp?idEdicao=51&id=12847&idSeccao=479&Action=noticia

Estão a falar de frio ou eu estou a ler mal???


----------



## LUPER (24 Dez 2006 às 13:28)

Minho disse:


> Como já esperava esta noite tive uma mínima muito baixa....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas como sempre ninguem admite falar em onda de frio, são temperaturas normais para a epoca, tenho os ultimos 6 dias com médias inferiores a 6.35 e parece que não ficamos por aqui. Se isto não é definição de onda de frio, o que será. O anos passado nunca registei nada parecido a isto e foi um Inverno bastante frio, como todos sabem


----------



## LUPER (24 Dez 2006 às 13:29)

dj_alex disse:


> Ai nao??? Tudo noticias de hoje....
> 
> http://jn.sapo.pt/2006/12/24/ultimas/Dez_distritos_em_alerta_amarelo.html
> 
> ...



Falar no forum  . Vai lá comentar o topico da corrente, pq algo se passa


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Dez 2006 às 13:44)

Onda de frio!??  Por aqui não concerteza , isto já me começa é a deixar, no mínimo, desconfiado . Ainda nem um dia registei negativos, apenas um tímido 1ºC . Elvas está a aquecer?? Parece que sim, por todo lado, principalmente junto à costa, chegam aos negativos menos por cá... Será efeitos dos fogos? Não sei... mas apesar de ter tido algumas máximas baixas, menores de 9ºC, contínuo com mínimas vergonhosas .
Esta noite tive de min: 3ºC (parecia Verão ). Actualmente tenho 10,4ºC.



Minho disse:


> Como já esperava esta noite tive uma mínima muito baixa....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa mínima Minho, isso sim é uma temperatura bonita!  

E já agora, fazendo jus ao calendário da tua estação, Bom Ano Novo 2007, foste o primeiro a entrar!


----------



## Minho (24 Dez 2006 às 14:03)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Onda de frio!??  Por aqui não concerteza , isto já me começa é a deixar, no mínimo, desconfiado . Ainda nem um dia registei negativos, apenas um tímido 1ºC . Elvas está a aquecer?? Parece que sim, por todo lado, principalmente junto à costa, chegam aos negativos menos por cá... Será efeitos dos fogos? Não sei... mas apesar de ter tido algumas máximas baixas, menores de 9ºC, contínuo com mínimas vergonhosas .
> Esta noite tive de min: 3ºC (parecia Verão ). Actualmente tenho 10,4ºC.
> 
> 
> ...




   

Pois mudei ontem as pilhas e não me apetece acertar, porque esta estação ao contrario da do LIDL não associa as MAX/MIN à data... por isso vai ficar assim


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2006 às 14:23)

Bem agora já consigo dizer qual a temperatura k tenho por aki.
12,6ºc... Isto aki por estas bandas é mesmo um tédio.
Acho k é mais facil arranjar dinheiro k um dia frio em condições e digno 
do no FRIOOO...


----------



## Hugo Santos (24 Dez 2006 às 14:53)

Sabem que horas são?
Está frio!


A todos um Feliz e Santo Natal com temperaturas negativos e 60cm de neve!


----------



## jose leça (24 Dez 2006 às 14:58)

Por aqui 13,9ºC / 5,7ºC. Um Bom Natal a todos.


----------



## tozequio (24 Dez 2006 às 15:38)

Por aqui tudo calmo, estou com uma temperatura amena (12.6ºC, máxima do dia até agora) depois de uma mínima bem fresquinha de -1.3ºC. Parece-me que a próxima noite já vai ser menos fria, pelo menos por aqui.

Feliz Natal a todos


----------



## LUPER (24 Dez 2006 às 15:43)

tozequio disse:


> Por aqui tudo calmo, estou com uma temperatura amena (12.6ºC, máxima do dia até agora) depois de uma mínima bem fresquinha de -1.3ºC. Parece-me que a próxima noite já vai ser menos fria, pelo menos por aqui.
> 
> Feliz Natal a todos



10.8 e é a maxima até ao momento.A todos um feliz Natal e que o novo ano nos traga muito frio


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2006 às 17:00)

Boas pessoal... por aki tenho agora 10,8ºc.
A mínima hoje foi de 4,1ºc e a máxima de 13,6ºc...
Um santo e feliz natal a todos, k vos traga tudo de bom e acima de tudo muito friooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Nuno (24 Dez 2006 às 17:23)

Bom natal pessoalllll   ke tenham td de bom! i um prospero ano novo ke nos traga mt supresas!!! mt frio i neve    !


----------



## Fil (24 Dez 2006 às 17:27)

Em minha casa tive uma mínima de -1,7ºC (-4,0ºC na estação) e máxima de 7,7ºC. Neste momento tenho 4,4ºC e 51% hr...

Não acho que estejamos em nenhuma vaga de frio, estamos com temperaturas um pouco abaixo do normal mas ainda assim normais em situações anticiclonicas e este é o período de menor insolação solar do ano, o que conta muito. É só olhar para as temperatuas a 850hPa:



 (interessante, +5ºC no nordeste da Islândia...)

Isto é normal, anormal foi o inicio do mês e todo o outono! O dia que nos chegar uma onda de frio como a de março de 2005 como lhe vamos chamar, o inicio de uma era glaciar?... 

Bom natal e cuidado com as lareiras!


----------



## LUPER (24 Dez 2006 às 17:35)

Fil disse:


> Em minha casa tive uma mínima de -1,7ºC (-4,0ºC na estação) e máxima de 7,7ºC. Neste momento tenho 4,4ºC e 51% hr...
> 
> Não acho que estejamos em nenhuma vaga de frio, estamos com temperaturas um pouco abaixo do normal mas ainda assim normais em situações anticiclonicas e este é o período de menor insolação solar do ano, o que conta muito. É só olhar para as temperatuas a 850hPa:
> 
> ...



Engraçado que em Agosto e Julho com as mesmas situações, mas aí já falamos, pois claro, de ondas de calor, na altura tb com um A e no periodo de maior insolação. Por vezes temos 2 pesos e 2 medidas, ou não será?

Recordo este link http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_30temp.shtml

Dá para termos uma ideia com dados concretos e verdadeiros do que se tem passado em termos de temperatura. 

Vamos nos cingir a dados reaise não a falsas percepções, se dizemos que o Outono foi fora do normal, temos de dizer que este mês de Dezembro tb o está a ser no o outro sentido


----------



## Luis França (24 Dez 2006 às 17:42)

Vejam só o aspecto daquela depressão no Atlântico norte traduzindo o mapa anterior:







Dá-lhes com a lua...aquela barreira perto da Madeira....quando entrar...
...Belo ano que aí vem...2007 que venha até nós....


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2006 às 17:51)

Acho k a noite por aki já vai ser menos fresca... tenho agora 9,8ºc mas a descer muito devagar...
Será k algumdia teremos uma vaga de frio a sério ??


----------



## Fil (24 Dez 2006 às 17:52)

LUPER disse:


> Vamos nos cingir a dados reaise não a falsas percepções, se dizemos que o Outono foi fora do normal, temos de dizer que este mês de Dezembro tb o está a ser no o outro sentido



Vamos aguardar pelo mapa de anomalias do IM 

3,6ºC e a descer bem


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2006 às 17:56)

Fil disse:


> Em minha casa tive uma mínima de -1,7ºC (-4,0ºC na estação) e máxima de 7,7ºC. Neste momento tenho 4,4ºC e 51% hr...
> 
> Não acho que estejamos em nenhuma vaga de frio, estamos com temperaturas um pouco abaixo do normal mas ainda assim normais em situações anticiclonicas e este é o período de menor insolação solar do ano, o que conta muito. É só olhar para as temperatuas a 850hPa:
> 
> Bom natal e cuidado com as lareiras!



Fil qual é a diferença da tua casa pro sitio onde tens a estação ??
Fica longe? pra teres uma diferença tão grande na temperatura minima...


----------



## Minho (24 Dez 2006 às 18:30)

Bem pessoal, despeço-me com 1.2ºC.

Até amanhã e Bom Natal


----------



## Snow (24 Dez 2006 às 18:39)

Bom Natal para todos os membros deste maravilhoso forum.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2006 às 18:56)

Muito bacalhau e bolo rei para todos...Bom natal  para todos vocês.


----------



## Fil (24 Dez 2006 às 19:04)

Sanxito disse:


> Fil qual é a diferença da tua casa pro sitio onde tens a estação ??
> Fica longe? pra teres uma diferença tão grande na temperatura minima...



A diferença está no relevo, o meu bairro fica numa encosta bastante acentuada e em condições anticiclonicas o ar frio desce para baixo e acumula no fundo do vale. Lá no fundo da encosta (onde fica o Instituto Politécnico) a temperatura deve ter chegado hoje aos -6ºC ou até menos (suposição minha), pelo menos quando passo lá de carro a diferença é brutal em relação a minha casa. A estação do IM está num local mais baixo mas mesmo assim não muito apropriado para mínimas baixas porque está no topo de um monte.

Para compensar, as máximas e as médias mensais em minha casa são sempre mais baixas  

Agora 2,2ºC, 60% hr e 1060 hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2006 às 19:09)

Eu por aki estou agora com 8,6...
Andei a ver umas estações da TFA e tenho uma duvida.
Fil conheces alguma estação em k o sensor da temperatura mesmo estando ao sol dêum valor real tal como se estivessena sombra ? Eu estou a pensar comprar uma estação a sério. A k tenho é da TFA mas é simples...
Vou ficar por aki até por volta da 1h00, kem kiser e puder ir transmitindo os valores, já sabem... 
Bom natal a todos.


----------



## Santos (24 Dez 2006 às 19:13)

Por aqui 5,1ºC no momento


----------



## Fil (24 Dez 2006 às 19:21)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu por aki estou agora com 8,6...
> Andei a ver umas estações da TFA e tenho uma duvida.
> Fil conheces alguma estação em k o sensor da temperatura mesmo estando ao sol dêum valor real tal como se estivessena sombra ? Eu estou a pensar comprar uma estação a sério. A k tenho é da TFA mas é simples...
> Vou ficar por aki até por volta da 1h00, kem kiser e puder ir transmitindo os valores, já sabem...
> Bom natal a todos.



Acho que a WS3600 trás uma espécie de abrigo mas dúvido um pouco da sua eficiência. A Davis tem à venda um abrigo que tem uma muito boa reputação, mas é um pouco carote. Se tiveres jardim ou algum outro lugar, podes fazer tu própio um. Também já andei com esse problema do sol e não tive outro remédio que pôr mãos á obra!  Também podes colocar em cima do sensor algum material que reflicta bastante a luz solar. Eu sabia de um mas já me esqueci do nome  Não sei se um espelho daria algum resultado...

2,1ºC


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2006 às 20:25)

Fil disse:


> Acho que a WS3600 trás uma espécie de abrigo mas dúvido um pouco da sua eficiência. A Davis tem à venda um abrigo que tem uma muito boa reputação, mas é um pouco carote. Se tiveres jardim ou algum outro lugar, podes fazer tu própio um. Também já andei com esse problema do sol e não tive outro remédio que pôr mãos á obra!  Também podes colocar em cima do sensor algum material que reflicta bastante a luz solar. Eu sabia de um mas já me esqueci do nome  Não sei se um espelho daria algum resultado...
> 
> 2,1ºC



Fil o k entendes por carote ? se fôr eficiente vale sempre a pena...eu vivo num predio e é complicado fazer algo, não tenho espaço, como fizeste o teu abrigo ?... mas keria mesmo comprar outra estação, mas keria uma coisa boa, o k aconselhas?
Boas festas.
estou com 8,1ºc por aki...


----------



## Mago (24 Dez 2006 às 21:00)

Temperatura Máxima 4.9°C às 14:38 
Temperatura Mínima -1.4°C às 6:07 
Agora 1,8ºC
Feliz natal


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Dez 2006 às 01:42)

Bom Natal!!!

E as prenditas como foram!   

Setúbal tem esta bela prenda!  









Por aqui 4,3ºC


----------



## Hugo Santos (25 Dez 2006 às 02:11)

A minha prenda recebi qd regressei de Queluz.
-1º em Brejos de Azeitão.


----------



## jose leça (25 Dez 2006 às 04:43)

-4,9ºC em Chaves, a mais baixa registada nas estações do INM às 03h00


----------



## lsalvador (25 Dez 2006 às 10:02)

Pelo site do IM na região centro, mais concretamente em Valdonas as 8h estavam -4  . Acredito nestes valores pq tenho casa na zona e aquilo ali quando faz frio tb é a sério. Sei que pela cooperativa que esta instalada ai nessa zona, durante o ano passado as 7 de manhã o termómetro que eles lá tem marcava -7  .

Fiquem bem.


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2006 às 14:03)

jose leça disse:


> -4,9ºC em Chaves, a mais baixa registada nas estações do INM às 03h00



Não sei que horas eram, mas depois disso eu apanhei no site -5,3 em Chaves.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2006 às 14:23)

Boa tarde a todos, espero k tenham passado uma noite de natal em grande 
Aki tive uma mínima de 4,8ºc e estou agora com 11,1ºc e já tive o céu nublado...


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2006 às 16:09)

lsalvador disse:


> Pelo site do IM na região centro, mais concretamente em Valdonas as 8h estavam -4  . Acredito nestes valores pq tenho casa na zona e aquilo ali quando faz frio tb é a sério. Sei que pela cooperativa que esta instalada ai nessa zona, durante o ano passado as 7 de manhã o termómetro que eles lá tem marcava -7  .
> 
> Fiquem bem.



È verdade, essa zona é mesmo muito fria, o meu tia é de uma terra aí perto k se chama Fonte Dom João e eu costumo lá ir. No dia 29 de janeiro nevou bastante, e nestas noites anticiclonicas cai com cada geada... 
Por aki tou agora com 11,5ºc com tendência de descida.
Min.    4,8ºc
Máx.  12,2ºc
Continuação de boas festas a todos...


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2006 às 16:19)

Está mesmo muito frio hoje. A geada pelo 3º dia consecutivo não dissipou nos sitios à sombra... o termometro à sombra virado a norte não passou dos 3.7ºC,a  mínima ficou em -2.7ºC


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2006 às 16:19)

TEMPERATURA: 10.7º C
HUMIDADE: 61%
PRESSÃO: 1023.3 hPa


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2006 às 18:25)

TEMPERATURA: 6.5ºC
HUMIDADE: 65%
PRESSÃO: 1023.5 hPa


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2006 às 19:21)

Temperatura actual 0.9ºC... 
Hoje não vai haver lá grande geada por estas bandas.... não tarda está a entrar nublosidade...


----------



## Mago (25 Dez 2006 às 20:19)

Boas
Por aqui a minima ficou pelos -1,5ºC no entanto houve colegas meus que em alguns lugares abrigados fora da cidade registaram no termometro do carro -4ºC.
O tempo hoje esteve mais ameno e a maxima chegou aos 6ºC, agora estão 3,2ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2006 às 20:26)

Hoje registei a mínima mais baixa deste Inverno (-5,1ºC).

-5,1ºC / 7,7ºC.

0,8ºC por agora.


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2006 às 21:05)

Aqui tive hoje -3,8ºC / 7,2ºC. A humidade tem estado baixissima, ás 14h estava a 27% na estação e 32% em minha casa, parecem humidades de verão. Durante a madrugada tive um ponto de orvalho mínimo de -9,7ºC, tal era a secura do ar... Todas as zonas à sombra têm permanecido com geada:



 

 

 

Neste momento tenho 0,8ºC, 59% e 1034 hPa. Em Melgaço é que tem estado mesmo frio...


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2006 às 21:33)

Fil disse:


> Aqui tive hoje -3,8ºC / 7,2ºC. A humidade tem estado baixissima, ás 14h estava a 27% na estação e 32% em minha casa, parecem humidades de verão. Durante a madrugada tive um ponto de orvalho mínimo de -9,7ºC, tal era a secura do ar... Todas as zonas à sombra têm permanecido com geada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vieste até à minha rua  

Essa poça de água gelada já está assim há vários dias.


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2006 às 21:36)

Fil disse:


> Em Melgaço é que tem estado mesmo frio...




Podes crer...se hoje gear amanhã vou ver se saco umas fotos de algumas estradas por aqui... em alguns sítios até para as pessoas que andam a pé está perigoso.... 
Esta situação acho que se deve à extrema humidade no ar que não deixa  subir muito o termómetro mas também não deixa baixar excessivamente...

Neste momento 0.6ºC, está estagnado nisto há mais de uma hora...


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2006 às 21:49)

Minho disse:


> Podes crer...se hoje gear amanhã vou ver se saco umas fotos de algumas estradas por aqui... em alguns sítios até para as pessoas que andam a pé está perigoso....
> Esta situação acho que se deve à extrema humidade no ar que não deixa  subir muito o termómetro mas também não deixa baixar excessivamente...



Está assim um pouco por todo o país.

Estas fotos são de ontem, numa localidade do concelho da Covilhã.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2006 às 22:31)

Boas pessoal...
Espero k estejam a gostar do filme... 
7,1ºc


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2006 às 23:31)

Boas de novo meteoloucos...
Estou com 6,8ºc e com este grande filme "O DIA DEPOIS DE AMANHÃ"
Espectacular...


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2006 às 23:43)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas de novo meteoloucos...
> Estou com 6,8ºc e com este grande filme "O DIA DEPOIS DE AMANHÃ"
> Espectacular...



 

Aqui tenho -1,6ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2006 às 00:09)

Por aki a temperatura subiu, tou agora com 7,0ºc
Bem este filme é demais, era capaz de vê-lo vezes sem conta...


----------



## Minho (26 Dez 2006 às 00:10)

Se as nuvens altas entrarem só lá para as 6h da manhã, amanhã teremos máximas muito baixas... a ver vamos..
Neste momento ainda não cheguei aos negativos devido ao facto de estar a correr uma brisa ligeira...
Temp. Actual: 0.3ºC


----------



## Mago (26 Dez 2006 às 00:18)

Boas por aqui +1,2ºC , já tinha visto filme no cinema ( Dia Depois de Amanha) , muito exagerado mas não deixa de ser bastante interessante.


----------



## Senador (26 Dez 2006 às 00:38)

Aqui junto á costa, por incrivel que pareça tenho 11.6ºC e 39% humidade, com vento de SE12.2km/h (max 20,5km/h) .. estive com 6.6ºC ás 19h e a partir daí começou a subir! Agora está assim á umas 3 horas..


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2006 às 00:38)

mag0 disse:


> Boas por aqui +1,2ºC , já tinha visto filme no cinema ( Dia Depois de Amanha) , muito exagerado mas não deixa de ser bastante interessante.



Um pouco exagerado, concordo.... mas o k tem feito a humanidade desde sempre? Exagerar em tudo... 
Acho k os textos estão muito bem conseguidos e a mensagem k nos é transmitida é bastante sincera e directa...
por aki sigo com 6,8ºc


----------



## Mago (26 Dez 2006 às 00:47)

Sanxito disse:


> Um pouco exagerado, concordo.... mas o k tem feito a humanidade desde sempre? Exagerar em tudo...
> Acho k os textos estão muito bem conseguidos e a mensagem k nos é transmitida é bastante sincera e directa...
> por aki sigo com 6,8ºc



Sanxito és o posto de Observação de temperaturas mais actualizado quase ao minuto sempre em cima do acontecimento  , sim o filme é interessante até mesmo pelos nomes técnicos utilizados e apela ao alerta de as pessoas começarem a ter o sentido ecológico mais refinado. Pessoalmente gostei mais do "Al Gore" é mais específico e sem ficção, Este aqui teve o suspense tipico de um filme, o Al Gore émais um documentário. Por aqui  com +1,5ºC


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2006 às 01:23)

mag0 disse:


> Sanxito és o posto de Observação de temperaturas mais actualizado quase ao minuto sempre em cima do acontecimento  , sim o filme é interessante até mesmo pelos nomes técnicos utilizados e apela ao alerta de as pessoas começarem a ter o sentido ecológico mais refinado. Pessoalmente gostei mais do "Al Gore" é mais específico e sem ficção, Este aqui teve o suspense tipico de um filme, o Al Gore émais um documentário. Por aqui  com +1,5ºC



è verdade mag0, tento estar sempre por aki , dar mais vida ao forum pk realmente gosto mesmo disto. Sou novo por aki mas com uma vontade enorme de aprender e satisfazer algumas curiosidades...
O "Al Gore" nunca vi nem conhecia, mas já k falas vou tentar encontrar pra passar mais um bom bocado... 
Sigo agora com 6,3ºc
A todos os k já estão a dormir desejo uma boa noite, aos k ainda por aki andam façam companhia e digam como vai tempo pelas vossas bandas...


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2006 às 02:21)

Bom e como já está tarde despeço-me com uns tórridos 5,8ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2006 às 11:18)

Olhem aqui os recordes de temperatura da cidade de Lisboa que fraqueza não passa do -1 http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/world/city_guides/results.shtml?tt=TT004170  já que o IM que eu saiba não tem os recordes das cidades para consulta ao menos o site da BBC tem até para Brangança.


----------



## Minho (26 Dez 2006 às 13:03)

Melgaço
A entrada das nuvens altas deu cabo das geadas  
Hoje só se vê gelo nas poças de água porque a geada dissipou-se...
Mesmo assim a temperatura mínima foi de -1.1ºC.
Temp Actual: 4.7ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2006 às 13:34)

O céu está coberto por nuvens altas e registo 5,4ºC neste momento.
A mínima hoje ficou em -4,9ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2006 às 14:28)

Boa tarde pessoal. Hoje tive uma mínima de 4,6ºc...
Neste momento não sei k temp tenho poix o sensor tava ao sol... 
Mais uns minutos já informo


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2006 às 15:09)

Bem tenho a máxima até ao momento e penso k já não vai passar daki...
12,7ºc e deve começar a descer daki a pouco...


----------



## Fil (26 Dez 2006 às 15:24)

Também já tive a minha máxima: 7,5ºC. A mínima foi de -2,1ºC, ridicula se comparada com os -5ºC da estação  

Agora 7,0ºC, 41% hr e 1034 hPa com nuvens altas.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2006 às 15:38)

Sanxito disse:


> Fil o k entendes por carote ? se fôr eficiente vale sempre a pena...eu vivo num predio e é complicado fazer algo, não tenho espaço, como fizeste o teu abrigo ?... mas keria mesmo comprar outra estação, mas keria uma coisa boa, o k aconselhas?
> Boas festas.
> estou com 8,1ºc por aki...



Boas Fil... no outro dia não apareceste mais por aki e fikei á espera de uma resposta , tu já não deves ter visto o k escrevi.
Então aki fica de novo...
Sigo com 12,6ºc e a minha maximafoi mesmo 12,7ºc...


----------



## Minho (26 Dez 2006 às 17:33)

Por Melgaço o céu já limpou bastante... a máxima ficou em 6.7ºC.
Temp. actual: 3.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2006 às 17:48)

Boas pessoal espero que o Natal tenha corrido bem a todos o meu foi mto bom e sobretudo muito gelado ora aqui vai as minhas mínimas e máximas desde Sábado máxima no Sábado já em Grândola 9,1ºC  domingo mínima de -1,8ªC máxima de 10,3ºC Segunda feira mínima de -2,5ºC máxima 10,9ºC Hoje mínima de 0,0ºC máxima 12,5ºC como podem ver tive mínimas muito baixas segundo familiares meus fez geada moderada vai ser dificil bater ou ter de novo estas temperaturas na minha estação!!Neste momento já em Setúbal tenho uns tórridos 11,3ºC agora vou a rua e parece que sinto um ar quente


----------



## Minho (26 Dez 2006 às 18:33)

miguel disse:


> Boas pessoal espero que o Natal tenha corrido bem a todos o meu foi mto bom e sobretudo muito gelado ora aqui vai as minhas mínimas e máximas desde Sábado máxima no Sábado já em Grândola 9,1ºC  domingo mínima de -1,8ªC máxima de 10,3ºC Segunda feira mínima de -2,5ºC máxima 10,9ºC Hoje mínima de 0,0ºC máxima 12,5ºC como podem ver tive mínimas muito baixas segundo familiares meus fez geada moderada vai ser dificil bater ou ter de novo estas temperaturas na minha estação!!Neste momento já em Setúbal tenho uns tórridos 11,3ºC agora vou a rua e parece que sinto um ar quente



Fico contente por essas temperaturas mínimas  

Vais ver que em 2007 vais bater essas mínimas


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2006 às 18:52)

Hoje o dia tem estado coberto por nuvens altas, o que fez derreter alguma da geada que se tem mantido nestes últimos dias.

Neste momento 4,8ºC e algumas nuvens altas.

Hoje: -4,9ºC / 7,0ºC


----------



## ACalado (26 Dez 2006 às 20:17)

boas, espero que tenham passado um feliz natal com muitas prendinhas  
por aqui tenho 3.2ºc com tendencia de descida


----------



## Mago (26 Dez 2006 às 21:04)

Boas
Temperatura Máxima 5.4°C às 15:19 
Temperatura Mínima -1.6°C às 7:56 
Agora *3,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2006 às 22:09)

Aqui agora tenho 7,2ºC


----------



## Minho (26 Dez 2006 às 22:56)

Hoje a temperatura está a descer muito lentamente. Ainda está nos 1.1ºC... Há dois dias já estava negativos a esta hora


----------



## jose leça (26 Dez 2006 às 23:25)

Boa Noite. Por aqui é só monotonia. 9,4ºC de temp. média nos últimos 10 dias.


----------



## Mago (26 Dez 2006 às 23:29)

ola
Por aqui 2,4ºC agora a amplitude térmica do dia para a noite começa a ser menor, minima mais alta e maxima mais baixa.


----------



## jose leça (27 Dez 2006 às 00:10)

Gostava imenso de saber qual o record de  temperatura máxima registado no Porto. Que eu saiba, o IM não dá nada, podia ser mais interessante se disponibilizasse mais informação. Presentemente está em off.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2006 às 00:29)

jose leça disse:


> Gostava imenso de saber qual o record de  temperatura máxima registado no Porto. Que eu saiba, o IM não dá nada, podia ser mais interessante se disponibilizasse mais informação. Presentemente está em off.



Este site apresenta os recordes do Porto,Lisboa,Faro,Bragança,Funchal e Angra do Heroismo http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/world/city_guides/results.shtml?tt=TT004180


----------



## jose leça (27 Dez 2006 às 00:35)

obrigado pela dica, e boas medições


----------



## Minho (27 Dez 2006 às 00:46)

Aqui por Melgaço, despeço-me com uns 0.5ºC 
Boa noite!


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2006 às 02:29)

Aqui vou neste momento com 5,5ºC e 1027hpa...fikem bem


----------



## Sanxito (27 Dez 2006 às 02:35)

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo bastante mais quente k nos ultimos dias a esta hora...
6,9ºc


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2006 às 12:42)

Boas eu por aqui fiquei com a mínima de 4,0ºC neste momento já vou com 11,4ºC e o céu coberto de nuvens já tinha saudades de ver e de o dizer aqui


----------



## Minho (27 Dez 2006 às 12:51)

A mínima em Melgaço ficou em  -1.4ºC
Agora 4.0ºC....


----------



## Sanxito (27 Dez 2006 às 14:24)

Boas pessoal por aki céu nublado e com 16,0ºc, tá quase bom pra ir até 
á praia...


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2006 às 14:26)

Aqui céu muito carregado e uma temperatura de 13,7ºC e 1025hpa


----------



## Serrano (27 Dez 2006 às 14:36)

Na zona baixa da Covilhã estamos com 10.5 graus e algumas nuvens no horizonte.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Dez 2006 às 15:05)

Por aki esteve nos 16,0ºc k foi a minha máxima e agora baixou até aos 15,1ºc


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Dez 2006 às 15:10)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas de novo meteoloucos...
> Estou com 6,8ºc e com este grande filme "O DIA DEPOIS DE AMANHÃ"
> Espectacular...



É realmente um bom filme com efeito especiais muito bem conseguidos!  
Anda por aí em promoção o DVD, ainda hoje o vi a 7 €.



Sanxito disse:


> Boas Fil... no outro dia não apareceste mais por aki e fikei á espera de uma resposta , tu já não deves ter visto o k escrevi.
> Então aki fica de novo...
> Sigo com 12,6ºc e a minha maximafoi mesmo 12,7ºc...



O Fil é mesmo assim, sempre despistado   

Então pessoal que tal de Natal?   Espero que muitas prenditas boas!  
Por aqui as mínimas foram pouco baixas, ainda não cheguei aos negativos na minha estação e as máximas têm vindo a subir, de dia para dia desde o 25DEZ06.

Dia 25 DEZ tive uma mínima de 1,6ºC e 12ºC de máxima.
Ontem tive uma mínima de 3ºC e uma máxima de 12,8ºC.
Hoje tive umamínima de 3,6ºC e neste momento tenho 12,7ºC. Isto aqui Elvas.

Na noite de Natal fui para Ponte de Sor de madrugada, saí de Elvas com 2 graus e pelo caminho passei em locais de -3ºC estava tudo gelado  , Isto sucedeu em especial na zona de Monforte e a poucos kms da Ponte de Sor, onde cheguei com -2,5ºC, e apesar de o dia ser para estar em família não resisti a tirar estas 3 fotos quando cheguei, pois estava tudo branco!


----------



## Luis França (27 Dez 2006 às 15:14)

Por aqui 12º C e um céu deveras trovoadesco e cinzento escuro.   Hoje é quarto crescente ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Dez 2006 às 15:55)

Saudaçoes Ventosas!!

Espero que tivessem tido um bom natal como eu ou melhor!!  

Bem como tinha dito, estive na Amadora onde a formaçao de geada foi forte e as temperaturas baixissimas mas nao tive menos do que -0.2Cº enquanto la estive!!! As nuvens la se apresentaram-se mas nao 'mijaram' nada!! 

Que desilusao que os modelos na altura me deram!!! BAHHH!! Previsao das neves sao com voces...tenho de me dedicar mais aos eventos 'celulosicos extremos'!!! hehehehe  

Bem agora que ja estou no meu cantinho, passo a dizer que o tempo está  deveras conflituoso!!

Estou com um tempo escuro e avermelhado, com celulas a ameaçar trovoada e nada mais!! Parece que ocorre precipitaçao MODERADA a 4km a Oeste daqui   
onde me encontro!!

Temp: 14,7Cº neste momento!!!


----------



## Hugo Santos (27 Dez 2006 às 16:32)

Em Brejos de Azeitão borrifou e vou com 13,5º.
De manhã saí com uma temperatura de 2,4º o que é uma brasa para uma manhã nestas bandas.


----------



## Mago (27 Dez 2006 às 16:43)

Boas
Por aqui pelas 13h00 tinha 6,5ºC agora nao sei deduzo que menos, não sei as minimas pois a estação do meu colega nao esta a debitar dados para a net.


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2006 às 20:39)

Hoje o dia foi mais quentinho  

-3,8ºC / 9,1ºC

Neste momento 3,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2006 às 20:39)

A geada tem-se mantido de uns dias para os outros nesta encosta que fica mesmo em frente ao monte onde está a estação meteorológica.

Estas fotos são de hoje à tarde.


----------



## Mago (27 Dez 2006 às 20:45)

Por aqui uns 4ºC  este tempo está a tornar-se monotono já tenho saudades das agitações de Outubro de Novembro


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2006 às 20:56)

Tive uma máxima de 13,7ºC e um céu a ameaçar chuva toda a tarde mas não vi cair nada agora vou com uns altos 11,9ºC


----------



## Sanxito (27 Dez 2006 às 20:56)

Boas pessoal, eu por aki vou com uns torridos 11,8ºc, já não estava habituado a tanto calor ...


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2006 às 21:10)

Perto de ti sanxito estou com 12.0 ºC a esta hora. Há uma hora atras tinha 11.5 ºC. A humidade é que está alta 88%


----------



## Sanxito (27 Dez 2006 às 21:42)

HotSpot disse:


> Perto de ti sanxito estou com 12.0 ºC a esta hora. Há uma hora atras tinha 11.5 ºC. A humidade é que está alta 88%



È verdade HotSpot estamos perto. Tás contente coma estação ? Isto por aki tá bastante monótono, tenho 11,7ºc á bastante tempo, e não espero k desça muito esta noite...


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2006 às 21:51)

Estou contente. Vale cada Euro. Vento e chuva só vou ter valores lá mais pro verão que é qd vou ter codições para montar o equipamento.

Por aqui vou com 11.6º


----------



## jose leça (27 Dez 2006 às 23:58)

miguel disse:


> Tive uma máxima de 13,7ºC e um céu a ameaçar chuva toda a tarde mas não vi cair nada agora vou com uns altos 11,9ºC



A estação do IM em Setúbal registava -1,4ºC às 04h00 de 25/12/2006


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2006 às 00:04)

jose leça disse:


> A estação do IM em Setúbal registava -1,4ºC às 04h00 de 25/12/2006



Não estava em Setúbal nesse dia mas registei nessa madrugada -2,5ºC em Grândola logo axo impossível essa temperatura em Setúbal se assim fosse eu em Grândola tinha alguns -5


----------



## Mago (28 Dez 2006 às 00:16)

Por aqui estão + 5,1ºC em alguns dias esta foi a máxima hoje é a temperatura de agora, no entanto nos lugares abrigados ainda há geada.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2006 às 02:38)

Boas a todos... já tive 10,7ºc mas neste momento com o céu algo nublado tenho 11,1ºc.
Voltou o tédio nas temperaturas, nem desce nem sobe...


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2006 às 03:58)

Bem k seca, sigo com 10,8ºc... Até amanhã aos k cá estão e bom dia aos k lerem isto pela manhã..


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2006 às 10:46)

Neste momento céu nublado e 1,0ºC.

A mínima hoje foi de -1,6ºC.


----------



## Mago (28 Dez 2006 às 11:21)

Temperatura Máxima 8.0°C às 11:20 
Temperatura Mínima 3.6°C às 8:43 
Agora 8,0ºC


----------



## mocha (28 Dez 2006 às 11:31)

aqui pra estes lados já se registam temperaturas de primavera


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2006 às 12:45)

Boas
aqui tive uma mínima de 8,3ºC neste momento vou já com 12,5ºC a ver onde isto vai parar hoje céu limpo ontem deu só para matar um bocadinho de saudades das nuvens


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Dez 2006 às 13:54)

Por cá tive de mín: 6,6ºC.
Neste momento 12,6ºC

O dia iniciou-se com muita nebolusidade (nuvens altas), mas já está praticamente limpo.

Assim aqui se apresentava o céu pela manhã.


----------



## Minho (28 Dez 2006 às 14:09)

Mínima desta noite 1.5ºC ... a primeira vez em 8 dias que não geou cá em Melgaço...


----------



## mocha (28 Dez 2006 às 14:58)

aqui tão 17c


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2006 às 16:05)

Parece que o frio foi-se embora e não quer mais regressar


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2006 às 17:32)

Céu limpo e 6,4ºC por agora.

Hoje: -1,6ºC / 7,2ºC


----------



## Minho (28 Dez 2006 às 18:42)

Dia sem nada de especial a relatar, agora sem geadas é que a monotonia total  
Parece que amanhã poderá cair alguma chuva, hoje já se viam algumas nuvens meio perdidas...
Temp actual: 6.6ºC


----------



## chechu (28 Dez 2006 às 18:58)

-1° de temperatura maxima em Paris hoje.  

Ja faz 3 dias que a temperatura nao foi acima dos 0°. Estou a 30 km de Paris e tenho uma temperatura um pouco mais baixa. 

Estao agora mesmo -1.9° um noveiro e 89% de humidad.  

Mas bom este frio acaba se amanha.


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Dez 2006 às 19:01)

A minha máxima foi de 13,1ºC.
Actualmente tenho 7,9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## jose leça (28 Dez 2006 às 19:24)

Por aqui esteve quentinho:  16,7ºC / 9,0ºC


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2006 às 20:16)

Boas a todos...
Por aki hoje tive uma minima de 9,5ºc, entretanto achei estranho pk o meu termometro chegou a marcar 19,1ºc tendo depois descido até aos 16,5ºc e por aí se manteve. Agora tenho 11,8ºc mas ás 19 horas fui a uma terra k fica a 7km daki e é uma zona de pinhal e das zonas mais frias aki no concelho e já só estavam 7,1ºc...
Enfim, acho k o meu termometro não anda bom ou será próprio desta zona marcar no inverno as máximas antes do meio dia ou mesmo até ás 13horas e voltar então a descer...
Alguém com um quadro igual a este ??


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2006 às 20:48)

Mais uma noite de geada por aqui.

Valor de temperatura neste momento: 0,9ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2006 às 20:49)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas a todos...
> Por aki hoje tive uma minima de 9,5ºc, entretanto achei estranho pk o meu termometro chegou a marcar 19,1ºc tendo depois descido até aos 16,5ºc e por aí se manteve. Agora tenho 11,8ºc mas ás 19 horas fui a uma terra k fica a 7km daki e é uma zona de pinhal e das zonas mais frias aki no concelho e já só estavam 7,1ºc...
> Enfim, acho k o meu termometro não anda bom ou será próprio desta zona marcar no inverno as máximas antes do meio dia ou mesmo até ás 13horas e voltar então a descer...
> Alguém com um quadro igual a este ??



O local onde está o termómetro apanha sol?


----------



## jose leça (28 Dez 2006 às 20:51)

Não acham os 26,8ºC registados no aeródromo da ilha do Pico às 19h00, pelo IM, bastante puxados?


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2006 às 20:58)

Dan disse:


> O local onde está o termómetro apanha sol?



Poix Dan o meu sensor só apanha sol a partir das 14h40 mas nessa hora eu mudo pra outra janela, pk o prédio onde vivo esta orientado no sentido Este-Oeste mais ou menos, ou melhor visto agora na bussola fica precisamente SSE-NNW... mas eu já fui a várias terras tanto no norte como no sul, ou mesmo á 2 anos trazia o termometro cmg pro trabalho e nunca aconteceu isto. Só mesmo por aki, não sei se o facto de eu morar num 8º andar terá alguma influência... Sigo com 11,7ºc


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2006 às 21:01)

jose leça disse:


> Não acham os 26,8ºC registados no aeródromo da ilha do Pico às 19h00, pelo IM, bastante puxados?



Ou é erro ou então alguém fez uma fogueira mesmo ao lado da estação meteorológica


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2006 às 21:06)

Dan disse:


> Ou é erro ou então alguém fez uma fogueira mesmo ao lado da estação meteorológica



Essa estação já tá assim á uns dias.
Numa noite destas estava fresco nos açôres e essa estação marcava cerca de 20ºc enquanto as outras rondavam os 10ºc...


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2006 às 21:09)

Sanxito disse:


> Poix Dan o meu sensor só apanha sol a partir das 14h40 mas nessa hora eu mudo pra outra janela, pk o prédio onde vivo esta orientado no sentido Este-Oeste mais ou menos, ou melhor visto agora na bussola fica precisamente SSE-NNW... mas eu já fui a várias terras tanto no norte como no sul, ou mesmo á 2 anos trazia o termometro cmg pro trabalho e nunca aconteceu isto. Só mesmo por aki, não sei se o facto de eu morar num 8º andar terá alguma influência... Sigo com 11,7ºc



O termómetro está colocado numa janela do lado NNE até às 14h e depois passa para o lado SSE?


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2006 às 21:10)

Sanxito disse:


> Essa estação já tá assim á uns dias.
> Numa noite destas estava fresco nos açôres e essa estação marcava cerca de 20ºc enquanto as outras rondavam os 10ºc...



Então deve ser mesmo erro.


----------



## jose leça (28 Dez 2006 às 22:50)

Dan disse:


> Ou é erro ou então alguém fez uma fogueira mesmo ao lado da estação meteorológica



Podes crer. Quantas estações estarão a dar valores errados? Com os anemómetros deve ser a mesma coisa. Tenho a 8 Km a NW uma estação no Weather Underground que debita temperaturas médias diárias aproximadas com a s minhas, mas o anemómetro já registou 200 Km/h. De vez em quando os instrumentos ficam marados.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2006 às 23:10)

A minha máxima ficou nos 13,4ºC agora tenho 8,4ºC e 90 de humidade a ficar nevoeiro


----------



## tozequio (28 Dez 2006 às 23:34)

Olá malta, espero que tenham tido um bom Natal  Nos últimos dias tem-me sido impossível aceder ao fórum, já que é preciso recuperar o tempo perdido sem estudar na altura do Natal. 

Por aqui o resumo dos últimos dias é o seguinte:
dia 25: 0.1/12.9
     26: 0.5/12.1
     27: 0.3/13.1
  hoje (quase que parecia um dia de Primavera  ): 2.3/16.3

Destaco ainda o facto de na noite de Natal, que passei em casa de uma tia a cerca de 2km de minha casa (numa zona a cerca de 130msnm), ter saído de lá por volta das 2 da manhã com uma temperatura de 0ºC e já uma fina espessa camada de gelo a cobrir todo o carro. Uns tios meus que estiveram numa zona a cerca de 5/6km de minha casa num vale a cerca de 90msnm disseram que sairam de lá por volta da meia-noite com o carro a marcar -1.5ºC e com uma camada de gelo a cobrir o carro (tiveram mesmo que a descongelar para seguir viagem). E recordo que em minha casa até tive mínima positiva nessa noite (0.1ºC). Nem quero imaginar a que temperaturas terá chegado a meio da semana passada quando por aqui tive -2.3ºC 

Esta zona Leste de Gaia é mesmo muito fria em situações anticiclónicas  

Entretanto tenho neste momento 4.4ºC, bastante mais quente a esta hora do que em noites anteriores.


----------



## jose leça (29 Dez 2006 às 00:20)

O Tozequio, aí é mesmo frio! E com uma amplitude térmica cerca de 5ºC superior à minha, a poucos Km. Isto reportando-me ao período que referiste.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2006 às 00:27)

Aqui vou agora com 7,9ºC e neblina


----------



## Mago (29 Dez 2006 às 00:51)

Eu com 4ºC céu limpo
1026hpa


----------



## Fil (29 Dez 2006 às 01:19)

Aqui estou com 0,2ºC, 91% hr e 1033 hPa. Ás 23h quando vinha para casa, cheguei a apanhar -3ºC com o carro... A mínima foi de 0,6ºC e a máxima foi de 7,1ºC. Ontem -1,2ºC / 8,0ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Dez 2006 às 03:49)

Boas pessoal...Eu vim agora do meco e pelo caminho o carro chegou a marcar 3ºc, e por aki estou com 9,8ºc...Muita humidade,as estradas estão completamente molhadas em certos sitios...


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2006 às 09:31)

Céu nublado e -1,8ºC neste momento. Ainda está tudo coberto de geada.

Mínima de -3,6ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2006 às 11:20)

A minha minima hoje foi de 9.0º e a humidade andou sempre perto dos 100%

Agora que tenho a estação está um calor à noite que não se pode.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2006 às 11:26)

Boas
Eu esta noite fiquei com 6,8ºC neste momento tenho 12,3ºC e céu muito nublado pressão de 1029hpa


----------



## ACalado (29 Dez 2006 às 13:17)

boas por aqui já chove e bem pelo menos já da para quebrar a monotonia  
temp 6ºc


----------



## Sanxito (29 Dez 2006 às 14:17)

Boa tarde malta ... hoje tive uma mínima de 9,6ºc e neste momento estou com 16,7ºc mas já marquei 17,9 antes de o céu ter ficado nublado a ameaçar chuva...


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2006 às 14:17)

Aqui nada de chuva só este tempo farrusco que não deixa nada a temperatura é que não para de subir agora tenho 15,4ºC


----------



## Mago (29 Dez 2006 às 14:19)

Boas por aqui agora 6,2ºC a minima nao baixou dos 4ºC , já caiu um chuvisco fraco...


----------



## Serrano (29 Dez 2006 às 14:36)

Na zona baixa da Covilhã o termómetro marca 6 graus com chuva fraca, mas persistente. A mínima no meu posto de observação ficou-se pelos 3 graus, enquanto a máxima de ontem fixou-se em 9.4 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2006 às 15:02)

Aqui vou com 16.7º  79% hum. 1027hpa.

A máxima foi 16.8º, acho que já nao vou passar disso.


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2006 às 15:03)

Nevoeiro, chuva fraca e 1,8ºC neste momento.

De manhã ainda choveu com temperatura inferior a zero.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Dez 2006 às 15:18)

Por aki sigo com 17,5 e tive máxima de 17,9ºc...
Tenho k arranjar outro termometro pra comparar a temp de um e de outro, pra ver se realmente existe algum erro...


----------



## Mago (29 Dez 2006 às 15:59)

Segundo a rede Meteoclimac apenas foi registada ate ao momento precipitação em duas estações amadoras
 Villaviciosa (Asturias) 1,8 
 Bragança (Bragança) 1,4 

Fil já vi que registaste a tua estação no meteoclimac, estas a ver o Mapa deles quando clicas nas regioes? Era fixe ter-mos um assim no Forum, penso que se todos os que têm estaçoes a debitar dados para a net estivessem registados no meteoclimac poderiamos ter um mapa muito elucidativo de dados de Portugal.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2006 às 16:01)

Eu tb ando a ver se o meu dá erros. Já o escondi do sol mas acho que ainda está parvo. de qualquer forma temperaturas na Margem sul do pessoal disponivel.

Moita - 16.7 º
Alhos Vedros - 17.0 º
Corroios - 17.5 º

Não há grandes diferenças. Mas como o sol tb não bateu de chapa nos sensores...

Temos de comparar ºC com o sol a bater.


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Dez 2006 às 16:13)

Boas tardes, 

Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 3,6ºC (foi uma noite mais fresquinha ).
Por volta das 14h, nas zonas rurais, circundantes à cidade, ainda se podia ver gelo em muitas poças de água.
Tenho neste momento 13,4ºC e céu nublado.

Por volta das 13h entrava a mancha nebulosa bem definida como se pode ver na imagem de satélite e na fotografia que tirei.


----------



## Mago (29 Dez 2006 às 16:26)

6,8ºc


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2006 às 16:29)

Tenho notado que ontem à noite e hoje durante o dia há uma discrepância muito grande de valores entre o litoral e interior.

Vou com 16.2 ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2006 às 16:34)

Por aqui temos nevoeiro em baixo e um estrado de nuvens mais acima.





A temperatura tem estado a subir, já vai em 2,1ºC.

Aqui na rua, esta poça de gelo ainda resiste.





Há mais de 2 semanas que está gelada, mas hoje ou amanhã o gelo deve desaparecer.


----------



## tomalino (29 Dez 2006 às 16:57)

Olá a todos!

Estou em Moncorvo há uns dias, mas só hoje é consegui ter acesso á net, mas vou fazer um resumo do que se tem passado por aqui. 
Desde o dia 20 até ontem tem estado céu limpo e muito frio, com a máxima a não ultrapassar os 5 nas traseiras de minha casa. A mínima mais baixa foi de 
-2.9ºC. As zonas sombrias estiveram permanentemente geladas, mais tarde vou por fotos no fórum. 
A partir de ontem chegou a superfície frontal que trouxe nuvens e a subida da temperatura, apesar de ainda haver zonas com gelo. Há uma hora atrás estavam chuviscos e 5ºC.

Bom ano!


----------



## Nuno (29 Dez 2006 às 16:59)

http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02640em6.jpg


Tem tado assim a tarde toda! ameaça mas n cai nem uma gota.


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2006 às 17:32)

Como aqui... ameaçador, mas nem uma gota  
Temp. actual: 
13.4ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2006 às 17:39)

Minho disse:


> Como aqui... ameaçador, mas nem uma gota
> Temp. actual:
> 13.4ºC



É estranho não estar a chover aí.

Aqui vai caindo alguma coisa, mas muito fraco.

1,9ºC neste momento e nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2006 às 18:02)

Aqui a minha máxima foi de uns altos 15,7ºC céu coberto até agora mas nem gota para amostra neste momento tenho 14,9ºC e 1027hpa


----------



## Sanxito (29 Dez 2006 às 21:43)

Boa noite malta... por aki estou com 15,1ºc temp muito alta, até chateia...


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Dez 2006 às 22:51)

Por aqui 7,3ºC e céu pouco nublado.
1033hPa


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2006 às 22:53)

Aqui vou com 14,5ºC  e 1030hpa


----------



## tozequio (29 Dez 2006 às 23:19)

Por aqui neste momento máxima do dia com 12.5ºC, tive mínima de 4.2ºC. De vez em quando lá cai uns aguaceiros, mas muito fracos, não deve ter caído mais de 2 ou 3mm hoje por aqui.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2006 às 23:29)

Acabou de chover fraco aqui não vi mas o chão está muito molhado 21 dias depois volta a cair água do céu  14,2ºC agora


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2006 às 00:01)

A máxima aqui acabou por ficar em 4,3ºC.
Continua o nevoeiro.


----------



## Fil (30 Dez 2006 às 00:02)

Aqui nestes ultimos minutos, com o vento de S, a temperatura tem estado a subir rapidamente e tive a máxima do dia ás 00h com 6,3ºC. Neste momento 6,4ºC, 100% hr e 1034 hPa  A mínima foi de -1,2ºC e nesta manhã havia muitíssimo gelo, a minha rua parecia uma pista de patinagem...



mag0 disse:


> Segundo a rede Meteoclimac apenas foi registada ate ao momento precipitação em duas estações amadoras
> Villaviciosa (Asturias) 1,8
> Bragança (Bragança) 1,4
> 
> Fil já vi que registaste a tua estação no meteoclimac, estas a ver o Mapa deles quando clicas nas regioes? Era fixe ter-mos um assim no Forum, penso que se todos os que têm estaçoes a debitar dados para a net estivessem registados no meteoclimac poderiamos ter um mapa muito elucidativo de dados de Portugal.



Era bom mas o problema está em implementar isso, é bastante trabalhoso e requer muitos conhecimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2006 às 00:07)

Que temperaturas tão malucas o calor adoranos   

Exijo frio polar


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2006 às 00:10)

Fil disse:


> Aqui nestes ultimos minutos, com o vento de S, a temperatura tem estado a subir rapidamente e tive a máxima do dia ás 00h com 6,3ºC. Neste momento 6,4ºC, 100% hr e 1034 hPa  A mínima foi de -1,2ºC e nesta manhã havia muitíssimo gelo, a minha rua parecia uma pista de patinagem...



Não sabes a que horas começou a chover?
Quando saí, por volta das 10h, já estava a chover e a temperatura ainda era ligeiramente inferior a zero. A paisagem ainda estava com bastante gelo.


----------



## tozequio (30 Dez 2006 às 00:15)

Vocês aí em Bragança estão mesmo azarados, quando há frio em altura e precipitação como no início do mês a temperatura está muito alta para nevar, agora tinham precipitação e frio à superfície, mas faltou-vos o frio em altura.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2006 às 00:16)

Esta é a parte do inverno k mais detesto,temperaturas completamente descabidas... 
E por aki continuo na quase na mesma 15,1ºc e deve ser pra durar a noite toda...


----------



## Mago (30 Dez 2006 às 01:15)

Boas Por aqui tenho 7,8ºC neste momento, céu nublado, está tudo molhado mas por agora não chove.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2006 às 01:21)

por aki anda a saltar entre os 14,8ºc e os 15,1ºc num 7º andar a uns bons 24 metros do solo...
Agora tenho 15,1ºc mas á uns 20 min fui passear a minha cadela e levei o relógio oregon pra ver se havia diferença e registei 16,0ºc...


----------



## Fil (30 Dez 2006 às 01:34)

Dan disse:


> Não sabes a que horas começou a chover?
> Quando saí, por volta das 10h, já estava a chover e a temperatura ainda era ligeiramente inferior a zero. A paisagem ainda estava com bastante gelo.



A minha estação marcou precipitação pela 1º vez ás 11:32, mas aqui a temperatura nessa altura já estava positiva. Nas partes mais baixas é bem provável que ainda estivesse abaixo de 0ºC.



Sanxito disse:


> Esta é a parte do inverno k mais detesto,temperaturas completamente descabidas...
> E por aki continuo na quase na mesma 15,1ºc e deve ser pra durar a noite toda...



E depois não querem anticiclone né  É que mesmo as máximas com anticiclone e céu limpo são mais baixas que com baixas pressões e céu nublado (quando existe fluxo de SW)!

Neste momento estou com 6,6ºC mas já estive antes com 5,2ºC. A temperatura varia ao sabor da direcção do vento, agora está de S e por isso a subir.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2006 às 02:18)

E depois não querem anticiclone né  É que mesmo as máximas com anticiclone e céu limpo são mais baixas que com baixas pressões e céu nublado (quando existe fluxo de SW)!

Neste momento estou com 6,6ºC mas já estive antes com 5,2ºC. A temperatura varia ao sabor da direcção do vento, agora está de S e por isso a subir.[/QUOTE]

Por aki nem ao sabor do vento ando .
Parou mesmo nos 15,1ºc, acho k até o sensor esta chateado por tanta monotonia


----------



## Mago (30 Dez 2006 às 02:22)

Por aqui despeço-me com 7,5ºC e com 1025hpa
Boa Noite!


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2006 às 02:57)

Aqui vou com 14,4ºC esta estavél nesta temperatura acamou ali e vai ser toda a noite a chuvinha foi uma amostra como ja esperava boa noite


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2006 às 03:16)

Bem pessoal eu tmb vou indo dormir mas não sem antes lembrar k encontrei uma cidade com o nome de Verhojansk, Russia k ás 10h00 marcava a temperatura simpatica de -54ºc .
Eu por aki não passo do mesmo.
15,1ºc
Eskeci-me de vos lembrar tmb k Vostok regista -33,3ºc com um wind chill de -43,8.
Verão simpatico este... eh eh eh


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2006 às 08:20)

Era uma noite para aproveitares e pores o sono em dia Sanxito.

Vou neste momento com 14.8º

Min hoje 14.4º à 00:41
Max hoje 15.3º às 3:34

Isto está mesmo maluco...


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2006 às 10:30)

De manhã havia nevoeiro e estava a chover. Mínima de 4,0ºC.
Agora já desapareceu o nevoeiro e também não chove.

7,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2006 às 10:46)

Não sei se já repararam. O IM já tem um pequeno resumo climatológico de 2006.

http://web.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_ap_00_06.pdf


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2006 às 11:18)

Que fixe se os dados tiverem correctos (digo isto porque as cidades são mais quentes e algumas estações do IM estão no meio delas o que aumenta as médias das temperaturas) podemos concluir os meses de Janeiro Fevereiro e Dezembro foram mais frescos que a média entre 1961-1990    o que é bommm.

O meses de Outubro e Novembro foram explosivos em temperaturas e precepitação   .

Esperemos que os Invernos estejam a ficar mais longos pelo menos em Portugal    .


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2006 às 11:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que fixe se os dados tiverem correctos (digo isto porque as cidades são mais quentes e algumas estações do IM estão no meio delas o que aumenta as médias das temperaturas) podemos concluir os meses de Janeiro Fevereiro e Dezembro foram mais frescos que a média entre 1961-1990    o que é bommm.
> 
> O meses de Outubro e Novembro foram explosivos em temperaturas e precepitação   .
> 
> Esperemos que os Invernos estejam a ficar mais longos pelo menos em Portugal    .



Nos últimos anos, aqui em Bragança, a maior parte das anomalias negativas que têm sido nos meses de inverno.

Anomalias negativas nos meses de Inverno (temperatura média):

2001: Novembro e Dezembro

2003: Fevereiro

2004: Novembro e Dezembro

2005: Janeiro, Fevereiro e Novembro

2006: Janeiro, Fevereiro e Dezembro


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2006 às 12:04)

Parece que o frio está a começar a gostar de Janeiro    esperemos que os dois tenham um serio caso a amoroso e que de preferencia se casem e tenham muitos filhos (neve neve e mais neve).


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2006 às 12:31)

Boas
Aqui tive uma mínima que já não tinha desde o inicio deste mes ultima vez que choveu  tive esta noite 13,8ºC e neste momento tenho 15,2ºC com alguns chuviscos de vez em quando pressão está nos 1034hpa


----------



## Minho (30 Dez 2006 às 12:55)

Dan disse:


> Não sei se já repararam. O IM já tem um pequeno resumo climatológico de 2006.
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_ap_00_06.pdf



Interessante. Pelas temperaturas parece que o clima se "continentalizou", mais calor no verão, mais frio no inverno...


----------



## Minho (30 Dez 2006 às 13:30)

Em Melgaço tenho uns magníficos 15ºC! Só estão +10ºC que há 8 dias


----------



## Mago (30 Dez 2006 às 13:59)

Boas Por aqui estão os simpaticos 11,6ºC e a minima nao me baixou dos 7,5ºC nem parece Janeiro.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2006 às 14:21)

Boas pessoal...
Agora estou a fazer uma comparação, coloquei outro termometro na janela ao lado do sensor pra ver qual será a diferença de valores, é k estou com 19,4ºc neste momento mas já tive 20,2ºc e a mínima foi de 14,7ºc


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2006 às 14:31)

Agora tenho aqui 15,8ºC e 1033hpa céu muito nublado mas sem chuviscos e nem acredito que volte a cair nada


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2006 às 15:24)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal...
> Agora estou a fazer uma comparação, coloquei outro termometro na janela ao lado do sensor pra ver qual será a diferença de valores, é k estou com 19,4ºc neste momento mas já tive 20,2ºc e a mínima foi de 14,7ºc



Faz lá os testes a dá-me as diferenças.

Hoje já coloquei o sensor no sitio definitivo. Para base de comparação a minha minima foi 14,4ºC e a máxima 18,4ºC à mesma hora que tinhas 19,4ºC

Não me parece que sejam muito grandes as diferenças, a distância entre nós 2 pode ser a justificação.

Actualmente continuo com uns torridos 18,4ºC, máxima até agora.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2006 às 15:54)

Aqui tive um pico na máxima de 16,1ºC minutos antes de cair um aguaceiro moderado agora tenho 15,7ºC e 1034hpa


----------



## Mago (30 Dez 2006 às 19:30)

Estou agora com 9,5ºC com chuvisco, Sanxito as tuas temperaturas elevadas podem ter o factor de estares a baixa altitude, essa zona é quente e tambem não menosprezar influencias do Clima Urbano **.

O ideal era teres o sensor num lugar arejado talvez em cima do telhado à sombra ou protegido mas sempre ventilado.

** Associado ao *clima urbano *encontra-se o fenómeno de Efeito de Ilha Urbana. Este fenómeno pode ser definido como o efeito que as áreas urbanas, em comparação com as áreas rurais, originam na temperatura do ar.

Existem várias razões para que a temperatura do ar nas cidades seja superior à das zonas rurais: o cimento e o asfalto tendem a reduzir a reflectividade das cidades, aumentando a quantidade de energia solar absorvida pelo solo e reduzindo a evapotranspiração; a poluição, o calor libertado em processos industriais, o aquecimento das casas, o uso dos automóveis, são também factores que contribuem para este sobre-aquecimento.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2006 às 19:43)

Vou com 15.0ºC e pressão de 1035hpa  

A humidade já está nos 96%. Já está a rua e os carros bem encharcados.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2006 às 19:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Faz lá os testes a dá-me as diferenças.
> 
> Hoje já coloquei o sensor no sitio definitivo. Para base de comparação a minha minima foi 14,4ºC e a máxima 18,4ºC à mesma hora que tinhas 19,4ºC
> 
> ...



Hoje tive minima de 14,7ºc e máxima de 20,2ºc mas normalmente as minha maximas nestas alturas são atingidas por volta do meio dia ou mesmo um pouco antes.
Mas nestas condições climatéricas o meu sensor costuma dar erro, pk pus o relogio ao lado do sensor e marcou menos 1ºc...
Não sei o k pensar mas... chateia-me um pouco esta situação...
Na terra da minha mãe ou na terra do meu pai as temp são normais, já tenho este termometro á 1 ano feito em setembro e mesmo quando o leváva pro trabalho nada de estranho acontecia...
Sigo com 15,2ºc


----------



## Fil (30 Dez 2006 às 20:19)

Bela maneira de acabar o ano, a "torrar"! Amanhã não deverá ser muito diferente. Hoje em minha casa registei 3,8 mm e os extremos 5,2ºC / 10,2ºC, a temperatura está em volta dos 10ºC desde as 11h. Neste momento 9,8ºC, 100% hr e 1039 hPa


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2006 às 21:02)

Isto é o k se chama o tédio meteorologico...
15,2 a esta hora, se isto é temperatura k se apresente...


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2006 às 21:18)

Eu tenho 9,0ºC e um nevoeiro bastante denso.


----------



## Mago (30 Dez 2006 às 21:23)

Por aqui 10,1ºC não vejo baixar tão cedo


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2006 às 21:33)

Por aqui 13.5º Está a baixar com alguma regularidade mas nao deve baixar dos 11º

Pelo menos já bati a minima de hoje que datava da 00.20 e era de 14.4º

Do mal o menos.

(um aparte: Agora que tenho a Estação cheguei à conclusão que tenho que comprar um desumidificador)   Em casa: Humidade max 88% min 85%)


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2006 às 22:58)

Aqui tive uma máxima de 16,1ºC alguma chuvinha pouca ate meio da tarde agora tenho 14,7ºC e 1037hpa


----------



## Minho (30 Dez 2006 às 23:45)

miguel disse:


> Aqui tive uma máxima de 16,1ºC alguma chuvinha pouca ate meio da tarde agora tenho 14,7ºC e 1037hpa



Até já temos mais pressão que Ojmjakon  






http://www.weatherunderground.com/global/stations/24688.html


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2006 às 23:50)

Boas, por aki tmb já bati a mínima, estou agora com 13,9ºc...


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Dez 2006 às 23:52)

Minho disse:


> Até já temos mais pressão que Ojmjakon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojmjakon rullez...!   isso é que são condiçoes!


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2006 às 00:37)

Actualmente...13,9ºC,89HR e 1038hpa  não chove desde o meio da tarde  e no entanto o chão não enxuga e os carros estão como se tivesse acabado de chover!!


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2006 às 01:04)

Para aqui está um nevoeiro terrivel que se torna mais denso a cada hora que passa não se ve quase nada e não diferenças de temperatura de dentro para fora de casa e como é logico á muita humidade no ar.


----------



## jose leça (31 Dez 2006 às 03:10)

Ontem bati o record de amplitude térmica mínima desde o verão de 2003, com 0,8ºC (14,6 / 13,8)


----------



## Sanxito (31 Dez 2006 às 05:37)

Boas pessoal, por aki estou com muito nevoeiro e 12,3ºc...


----------



## HotSpot (31 Dez 2006 às 11:06)

Por aqui vou com 14.7ºC e 1039hpa que brutidade de pressão

A minima foi as 8H17 de 10.6ºC.

Bom ano de 2007!!!


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2006 às 12:01)

Boas
Aqui tive de mínima 12,8ºC neste momento já vou com 14,2ºC e atenção agora 1040hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (31 Dez 2006 às 14:08)

Bons dias a todos neste último dia do ano, andamos todos sob uma grande pressão   

Por aqui é a primeira vez que assisto a isto *1041hPa*  

Tudo o resto é tédio meteorológico e por aqui nem caiu uma gota sequer!   

A mínima desta noite 7ºC e neste momento tenho 13,9ºC


----------



## Sanxito (31 Dez 2006 às 14:38)

Boa tarde a todos...
Por aki sigo com 17,7ºc e tive minma de 12,3ºc e máxima de 18,8ºc...


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2006 às 15:47)

Aqui vou neste momento com 15,7ºC e 1038hpa


----------



## Fernando_ (31 Dez 2006 às 16:44)

Boas !  
En Madrid, y toda la provincia, nevoeiro, agora menos denso, *9º*







En Madrid-Barajas, *8,4º*; mínima hoje: *7,3º*

Por el contrario, en la Serra, a 1.500 m., brilha el sol  






Feliz noite !


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2006 às 17:03)

Por Melgaço só ontem à tarde é que choveu. Hoje muito vento mas nenhuma chuva.
Temp. Actual: 15.1ºC


----------



## Mago (31 Dez 2006 às 17:42)

Por aqui máxima de 12,4ºC e minima de 9ºC , agora estão 9,5ºC e 1037hpa
Céu nublado , sem chuva Bom Ano !


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2006 às 19:16)

Aqui fiquei com uma máxima de 15,9ºC agora tenho 12,9ºC e a pressão de novo a subir agora 1039hpa...BOM ANO PARA TODOS!!


----------



## Fil (31 Dez 2006 às 21:38)

Por cá tive uma máxima de 12,2ºC e uma mínima momentânea de 9,3ºC, que é a temperatura que tenho neste momento. Registei 1,4 mm hoje e apesar do céu estar completamente nublado, não deve cair nada de jeito. Menção especial para a pressão, uns incriveis 1043 hPa  Esta manhã tive o meu record de pressão com 1044 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2006 às 21:53)

Fil disse:


> Por cá tive uma máxima de 12,2ºC e uma mínima momentânea de 9,3ºC, que é a temperatura que tenho neste momento. Registei 1,4 mm hoje e apesar do céu estar completamente nublado, não deve cair nada de jeito. Menção especial para a pressão, uns incriveis 1043 hPa  Esta manhã tive o meu record de pressão com 1044 hPa.



Caramba a isso se chama pressão pressionada   .


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2006 às 22:01)

Neste momento tenho 10,0ºC com céu nublado.

Hoje: 8,7ºC / 12,4ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2006 às 23:03)

Aqui vou com 10,8ºC e 1040hpa


----------



## jose leça (1 Jan 2007 às 00:55)

Começo 2007 com 14,4ºC. Bom Ano para todos.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2007 às 03:02)

E no primeiro post de 2007 tenho uma temperatra a esta hora de 9,6ºC com pressão nos 1040hpa


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2007 às 04:10)

8,9ºC e 1040hpa


----------



## Sanxito (1 Jan 2007 às 07:03)

Poix é malta,espero k tenham tido uma excelente entrada em 2007, eu fiz por isso. 
Estou com 10,4ºc esó não relatei mais cedo pk não tava em casa.
Resto de noite porreira pra todos.


----------

